# Werbung für Ordnung auf Averland: Ordnung nimmt Festung ein!



## Fallraen (20. Februar 2009)

Piep-Piep. Eilmeldung. 

Soeben ist die erste Festung auf Averland gefallen. Nicht von der Fraktion die
- Zahlenmäßig überlegen ist
- So gut wie jede Burg rot hat
- Viele Stamm-abfarmer Gruppen hat
.......................

Nein! Die Ordnung, die unterlegene Fraktion hat die erste Festung auf Averland in einem tollen Server-event mal eben platt gemacht.

Herzlichen Dank an die 10-Regimente des T4-Gebiets.
Herzlichen Dank an die 1 Regimente des T3-Gebiets.
Herzlichen Dank an die 1 Regimente des T2-Gebiets.

Operation: Pikachu

T4: (Regimentsleader)
1. Regiment => Norit(Planung & Organisation)
2. Regiment => Xanthi(Ersteller des Threads)
3. Regiment => Evelon
4. Regiment => Abtarus
5. Regiment => Mennelaya
6. Regiment => Alessai
7. Regiment => Dalein
8. Regiment => lästard 
9. Regiment => Battosai
10. Regiment > Speckisbaby 
T3: 
11. Regiment => Stela
12. Regiment => Xandir
(Keine garantie für die richtigkeit in der Schreibweise der Namen).

Kurz um - Screenshots folgen Morgen.

Das ganze ist ein Werbungsthread für Averland. Wo die unterlegene Fraktion zeigt was sie kann, gegen die Hühnchen an destrus. Averland braucht aktive Ordnungsspieler für kommende Festungsraids. Averland Ordnung braucht vorallem aktive Heiler! Averland Ordnung braucht weitere Trupps unter Kral Franz!. Reroll Averland Order, helft der unterlegenen Fraktion im Kampf gegen saruman und sauron, king thrall und natürlich dem destru gesocks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg, Fallraen - Aka Xanthi, Bright Wizard.


----------



## Berghammer71 (20. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie fehlt da der Eigenlob.

Na im Ernst, ich dacht eine Seite hätts geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thurgom (20. Februar 2009)

Finger weg von den Drogen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoho (20. Februar 2009)

Ordies rocken!!!! (Vor allem die Maschinisten)

Thx auch an die Destroseite, die das Ganze so kurzweilig wie möglich gestaltet hat.


----------



## Blood B. (20. Februar 2009)

Da is man mal 2Tage nicht da und dann sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und verdammt nein ihr seit nicht unterlegen, jetzt nehmt ihr schon ne Festung und heult immer noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich kann im Moment leider nicht on, bin immer noch nich wieder da, welche wars denn?

Aber schonmal GZ von mir , verdient wars auf jeden Fall^


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Elfen t4 ..Landung des grauens...


----------



## Blood B. (20. Februar 2009)

Ich hoff jetzt nur das war ma n ordentlicher Arschtritt für die Destros und die wachen mal auf. Kann ja nur besser werden...

Ich bin ja bald wieder da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarwid (20. Februar 2009)

Eine Festung? Na GZ, waren ja auch nur 20 Verteidiger da.

Aber was macht ihr nun daraus? Geht ja nicht weiter euer toller Angriff...


----------



## Kildran (20. Februar 2009)

wie jezz stadt gefallen ?  







(drunken)


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

waren mehr als 20 Deffer ...

Stadt lebt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (20. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass ihr gar nicht weniger seit als wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber lassen wir das, eine nette Leistung - aber schafft ihr es auch in die Stadt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (20. Februar 2009)

GZ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade, dass sich das Failen nun auch aus den Szenarien geschlichen hat. Ich wußte 2 Sachen seit ´ner Weile: 1. Order ist zahlenmäßig gut am Ball und 2. die meisten Destros sind Gimps. 

Wenn ich zum Spalta/Slayer mal wieder ingame vorbeischaue, möchte ich weinende Destros im Chat lesen, hehe.

MfG


----------



## Clashmaniac (20. Februar 2009)

Ihr seid mehr. Sehr viel mehr.


----------



## Stormreida (20. Februar 2009)

Also erstmal von mir ein großes GZ an die Ordnung ( obwohl ich Destro Spieler auf Averland bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Ich hoffe persönlich das es ein paar Destros wachgerüttelt hat sodass wir euch die Hauptstadt vor der Nase locken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War nen sehr guter Organisierten Raid von euch da. Und in der Festung war kein voller KT Deffer so als kleiner Anhaltspunkt für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Caledor standen wir mit sicherlich 100 Leuten inner Westburg die dann keine 10min auf euren nächsten Angriff warten konnte und wie Randoms halt sind dann sinnlos rumgewiped sind. WIE JEDESMAL.

Nun denn hoffen wir auf weitere lang anhaltende Schlachten auf Averland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG
Stormreida stolzes Mitglied von Sun Tzu


----------



## Fallraen (20. Februar 2009)

Stormreida schrieb:


> Also erstmal von mir ein großes GZ an die Ordnung ( obwohl ich Destro Spieler auf Averland bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es waren aber auch nur keine 100-Deffer in der Festung weil wir taktisch das komplette Gebiet innerhalb von 5 Minuten Dicht gemacht haben und alles was wir am Westkeep gekillt hatten ziehmlich abgefarmt haben als sie vereinzelnt zu Festung gelaufen sind. 

Desweiteren ist Ordnung auf Averland zahlenmäßig um 25%! unterlegen. 8.000 Charas zu 10.000 Charas. Das hier ist in erster Linie ein Werbungsthread für Ordnung Averland, da es mit 1.2. und dem neuen Lock-System sicher nicht einfacher wird wenn Nachts über die ganzen Burgen rot sind wie immer. Wir sind an einem 50/50 Verhältnis auf Averland sehr interessiert - und daher wie gesagt, mehr Ordnung bitte - vorallem heiler.


----------



## Blood B. (21. Februar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Ihr seid mehr. Sehr viel mehr.



Ich geh einfach ma davon aus , das du Order spielst. Nein sind wir nicht, das denkt ihr nur immer (bzw. sagt es immer damit ihr besser da steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), weil die ganzen 'Lemminge' (wie schon so schön beschrieben) immer alle auf einem Haufen rumrennen.

Kurze Richtigstellung, nich das irgendwer weint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
Bzw. wir sind von der reinen Anzahl mehr aber nicht mehr Spieler in der Hauptspielzeit und darauf kommt es ja wohl an.


----------



## Fallraen (21. Februar 2009)

Blood schrieb:


> Ich geh einfach ma davon aus , das du Order spielst. Nein sind wir nicht, das denkt ihr nur immer (bzw. sagt es immer damit ihr besser da steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haste mal gezählt? Wenn mal wieder 4 kts rumrennen und von der order zur primetime wenns gut geht 2? Dieser Server-Raid hatte eine riesige Organisatorische Planung im Hintergrund; zu jedem anderen Tag siehts anders aus. Destru locked eben ma nebenbei pro Tag 2-3 Zonen und kann mit Brute-Force jede Burg die normal gedefft wird einnehmen. Verdreht bitte die Tatsachen nicht. Ihr seid nicht nur statistisch zahlenmäßig vorne, ihr habt dadurch auch zu 90% der Zeit alle keeps rot, und alle t3-zonen gelocked. Das ist einfach Fakt. Wir wollen ein 50/50 Verhältnis auf Averland und hoffen das einige Destrus eventuell rerollen oder andere Spieler auf Averland anfangen.

Und ich betone es nochma: 95% des Erfolges haben wir dem Operationsnamen zu verdanken. Ein hoch auf "Operation Pikachu" !


----------



## Jarwid (21. Februar 2009)

Oh, Order beweihräuchert sich mal wieder selber. Ja, ihr seit die tollsten, schönsten, schlausten usw. Ich hoffe ihr glaubt wenigstens selber dran.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich war auch deffen in der Festung. Unser KT war nicht mal voll, aber das lag natürlich an euer strategischen Meisterleistung^^


----------



## Fallraen (21. Februar 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Oh, Order beweihräuchert sich mal wieder selber. Ja, ihr seit die tollsten, schönsten, schlausten usw. Ich hoffe ihr glaubt wenigstens selber dran.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schon seltsam das 10 Minuten vorm Caledor-lock noch in etwa 100 Destrus(laut eigenen Angaben) in der Burg 20 Meter von der Festung entfernt waren. Die haben sich nach dessen Fall natürlich ausgelogged, ich verstehe. Danke euch dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war übrigens der *denke 4* Zonenlock überhaupt für die Ordnung die einen Festungsangriff ermöglicht hatte. Hmm Zerstörung hatte 4 in der letzen Woche. ungefär 50 Gesamt. Vorgestern sogar ein doppel-lock wo Raikdwald & glänzender Weg zeitgleich angegriffen wurden. Sagt wohl alles über die Zahlenmäßige überlegenheit aus...eine unterlegene Fraktion locked nicht eben mal 10-15 Gebiete pro Woche und hat 4 Siege-Attacks mal nebenbei. Aber man kanns natürlich auch abstreiten. 50/50 wär trotzdem nett. Muss nicht sein das nachts alles rot ist ;>


----------



## Shoho (21. Februar 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Oh, Order beweihräuchert sich mal wieder selber. Ja, ihr seit die tollsten, schönsten, schlausten usw. Ich hoffe ihr glaubt wenigstens selber dran.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jup und Jup

Ne mal ernsthaft, wir haben dieses Mal verdient den Sieg davon getragen. Können wir ja nichts dafür, dass ihr keine funktionierende Def aufgebaut habt. Das ganze wurde über ne Woche vorbereitet und klar dass sich alle freuen dass es geklappt hat. 

Nun mal keine schlechten "Verlierer" sein, nächstes Mal holt ihr Euch vielleicht ja ne Festung - es ist ja nicht so als hättet ihr es vor einigen Wochen nachts um 4 nicht versucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich für meinen Teil freu mich auf weitere Schlachten mit der Zerstörung und Grüße an dieser Stelle mal Choco, Hanna, Lepa, Primagen und natürlich die Satyr-Bande sowie alle anderen denen ich regelmäßig im RvR begegne.


----------



## Chiaris (21. Februar 2009)

Lasst uns doch mal freuen, dass wir was geschafft haben ... die Überzahl hat euch wohl einfach nur nachlässig gemacht und dass ihr in der Überzahl seid, könnt ihr bestreiten soviel ihr wollt, das ist einfach so   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielen Dank an die super Organisation !!!



... und es ist noch lange nicht vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Eine Festung? Na GZ, waren ja auch nur 20 Verteidiger da.
> 
> Aber was macht ihr nun daraus? Geht ja nicht weiter euer toller Angriff...


Wir haben auch nachgedacht und alle angefangen. Leider war deswegen unsere Beteiligung nicht genug gross um mit zu Würfeln.
Aber sch**** egal! Es hat Spass gemacht den Destros mal so richtig in den Arsch zu treten.
Klasse statt Masse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast übrigens Mennelaya falsch geschrieben.


----------



## Ankar (21. Februar 2009)

Oja, das war doch mal ein schöner Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich hab mich irgendwie gewundert dass so wenige Deffer bei der Landung des Grauens war. War ein sehr schöner und unterhaltsahmer Abend, euch destros haben wir es mal gezeigt. Ich hoffe auf weitere Spektakel der Ordnung. 


ps: würde euch gerne ein paar screens reinstellen, aber irgendwei finde ich keine xD


Lg Ankar, euer mutiger kleiner stinkender Panzer (eisenbrecher) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (21. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wir haben auch nachgedacht und alle angefangen. Leider war deswegen unsere Beteiligung nicht genug gross um mit zu Würfeln.
> Aber sch**** egal! Es hat Spass gemacht den Destros mal so richtig in den Arsch zu treten.
> Klasse statt Masse
> 
> ...



Ausgebessert.


----------



## Stormreida (21. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube keiner von uns Destros will euch euren Erfolg schlecht reden. Ich fand es sogar gut das ihr es geschafft habt wie so viele andere aus unserer Gilde auch.

Um nochmal auf meine "100 Deffer inner Westburg Caledor"-Aussage zurück zukommen. Wir waren sicherlich 100 Leute die euch beim ersten Try kräftig den Arsch versohlt haben, das Problem bestand dann nur darin das da 60 Randoms dabei waren die keine 15min auf euren 2. Angriff warten wollten und somit schön in eure Arme gerannt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blood B. (21. Februar 2009)

Shoho schrieb:


> Jup und Jup
> 
> Ne mal ernsthaft, wir haben dieses Mal verdient den Sieg davon getragen. Können wir ja nichts dafür, dass ihr keine funktionierende Def aufgebaut habt. Das ganze wurde über ne Woche vorbereitet und klar dass sich alle freuen dass es geklappt hat.
> 
> ...



Wir sind doch keine schlechten Verlierer (ich war ja eh nich da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ), wie gesagt ihr seit einfach nicht weniger. Waren heute oder sonst wann im orvr mal 10-12 destru-wb's unterwegs (übrigens Kompliment an die Organisation)? Möglich aber ich denke nein. Wenn ihr sonst nicht den Hintern hoch kriegt, weil ihr ja 'weniger' seit und eh immer alles rot ist, kann da auch keiner was für. Das gleiche Problem haben wir bei uns, bei uns heißt es immer wenn ne Festung attacked werden kann:Lohnt nicht, kommen eh nicht weit. Alles ne Einstellungssache.
Wir können uns drauf einigen, das ihr besser organisiert seit aber ihr seit definitiv nicht weniger, was der heutige Tag wohl deutlich gemacht hat...

Ich bin auch für 50/50 Verhältnis in Accounts, würde die Sache auf jeden Fall interessanter machen und ihr hättet nicht mehr die Ausrede  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das Nachts um 4hätte geklappt, wär der Lord nicht buggy ;P


----------



## Savee (21. Februar 2009)

Ganz einfach....
man braucht nur zu wissen was man macht und wie schnell und auf einmal sind da wenig deffer in der festung.
aber wenig ist nicht das richtige wort. ich bin runi und hatte viel zu heilen. so viel das die helfte regelmäsig immer gestorben ist. und npc´s waren nicht der grund.
noch mal an alle ein großes danke schön an diesen tollen raid.

pozdro bastian aka Savee


----------



## Ankar (21. Februar 2009)

Stormreida schrieb:


> Ich glaube keiner von uns Destros will euch euren Erfolg schlecht reden. Ich fand es sogar gut das ihr es geschafft habt wie so viele andere aus unserer Gilde auch.
> 
> Um nochmal auf meine "100 Deffer inner Westburg Caledor"-Aussage zurück zukommen. Wir waren sicherlich 100 Leute die euch beim ersten Try kräftig den Arsch versohlt haben, das Problem bestand dann nur darin das da 60 Randoms dabei waren die keine 15min auf euren 2. Angriff warten wollten und somit schön in eure Arme gerannt sind
> 
> ...




uii das war die lustigste Stelle am ganzen Raid, ihr hättet uns mal hören/lesen müssen. Alle haben wie verückt "HOCH"  "go go go jetzt"  "3....2....1....go hoch", aber niemand ist hochgerannt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightHase (21. Februar 2009)

so die destros sind vom stück brot zur kartoffel aufgestiegen, ihr müsst euch nen neuen trick einfallen lassen, statt euch in donnerberg beim ost keep abfarmen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankar (21. Februar 2009)

NightHase schrieb:


> so die destros sind vom stück brot zur kartoffel aufgestiegen, ihr müsst euch nen neuen trick einfallen lassen, statt euch in donnerberg beim ost keep abfarmen zu lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja klar die haben schon einen Plan, wenn wir alle ins warme Bett gehen, kriechen diese Würmer aus ihren Löchern, und wenn wir aufwachen und die strahlende sonne sehen, ist alles rot und tot! Wir erobern alles, bis wieder die Nacht hereinbricht...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beastus (21. Februar 2009)

Werte Destro's es war mir ein Genuss sondergleichen.
Nach diesen Letzten sehr nerven aufreibenden Wochen.
Wie oft von der Roten Welle hinweggefegt, wie oft viel der Satz "Dann sollen sie halt alleine spielen".
Und Heute dieses höchst erfreuliche Ergebnis, Balsam für all die geschundenen Ordnungsseelen.
Und dafür möchte ich euch danken denn es gibt uns die Kraft durchzuhalten.
Und nicht nur das, Nein, vielleicht schaffen wir es nun euch so den P... zu versohlen wie ihr es verdient habt.
Auf das ihr erfahren möget wie es sich anfühlt hinweggespült zu werden.
Mit neuem Glanze in den Augen .


----------



## Llandaro (21. Februar 2009)

ja war nice der raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann man nur hoffen das davon einige was gelehrnt haben (besonders was die geschwindigkeit angeht... in nem Keep rumlungern bringt nemlich GARNIX!!!!)

fands auch schön das unsere Ally nen ganzen KT voll bekommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (glaub ich zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn nich dann war es zumindest ein 90%iger ally KT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war der von Alessai... der name wurde ja leider auch falsch geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

die gegenwehr war mittleren teil des Raids ganz nett muss ich sagen...(in Celador) da kammen ja rote wellen aus allen löchern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das hat mir am meisten spass gemacht... musste nur leider zu früh wieder raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab also den Festungs sieg nicht mitbekommen.... daher nochn GRATZ von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormreida (21. Februar 2009)

Ich war nun seit ~20Uhr am Deffen ... Anfangs Caledor , später ein Def Versuch in der Landung, dann nach Reikland (ab 22uhr) und dann ab zum Donnerberg (was ab 23:30Uhr geschah) bis jetzt (3:30).

Hab es zwar schon geschrieben aber dennoch....

DANKE LIEBE ORDNUNGSSPIELER VON AVERLAND!!!! 

Es war ein wirkliches Vergnügen gegen euch Burgen oder SFZ´s zu halten. Besonders der Stress im Donnerberg war einfach GENIAL. Ich hoffe es war nicht das letzte mal das ihr sowas auf die Beine gestellt habt. Besonderer Dank gilt natürlich auch der Person der unser Allianz Ts mit einem TS-Spambot besucht hat obwohl sowas ziemlich kindisch aber vorallem unnötig ist. 

Als letztes sei euch gesagt das wir zuerst in eurer Hauptstadt stehen als anders rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
Stormreida

Mitglied von Sun Tzu


----------



## joekay (21. Februar 2009)

Ich mag es wenn David auf eine Leiter steigt und dem Goliath in die Eier tritt ;-)


----------



## Aranai (21. Februar 2009)

So 3.47,

die Zeit ist gekommen das ich pennen geh.

Endstand für mich:

Wir stecken in Praag und Donnerberg fest. ( Praag wegen einem gewissen Herrn D. , der meinte, das er die SFZ capen kann, weil ihm langweilig ist ... )

Praag fehen 2% zum Lock, unlogischerweise gehört T3 zwar uns, es fehlen aber noch unlögisch viel % zum Lock, was den Praaglock verhindert ( keine Gegewehr etc. )


An sich aber ein erfolgreicher Abend, obwohl das warten manchmal stinklangweilig war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG
Knallfrosch/Aranai


----------



## Ankar (21. Februar 2009)

So also, der raid ist glaub weg^^ Nochmals danke an alle 10 regimenter(oder 11 wie auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
Und zum thema langeweile, ich hab eifnach ein bisschen Fernseh gekuckt und nen Tee getrunken, Gedult bringt Rosen....oder Festungen. Nochmals respeckt an die Destros, in Caledor war es sehr hart, haben es aber geschafft =) 


ich hab noch ein paar screens gefunden, leider nur in den Ruhepausen, da ich dort Zeit hatte, während dem Angriff hatte ich keine Zeit, darum nicht wundern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

omg kann sie aber nicht hochladen, anhänge zu gross :S


----------



## bigh03 (21. Februar 2009)

So hier sind ein paar Bilder vom Burgraid 20.02.09 bis 21.02.09.

Bild 1. - Violeta von *Die Klingen des Nordens* in der Dunkelelfen Festung
Bild 2. - hier sammeln wir uns in Drachenwacht im Warcamp
Bild 3. - Der Burgheer in der Festung ist gefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bild 4. - vor den Warcamp der Destros in Caledor

Das ganze hat heute echt Spaß gemacht ich hoffe so etwas machen wir bald wieder.

Und Danke an die ganzen KT Leiter echt gute Koordination der einzelnen Truppen!

LG
BiGH03


----------



## Geige (21. Februar 2009)

Gratz,das veweist,das man mit überlegenen taktikern
zahlenmässige unterlegenheit annähernd ausgleichen kann!


----------



## Catwar (21. Februar 2009)

Auch von mir ein respektvolles GZ an die Ordler.
War schon bei Drachenwacht beeindruckt von der guten Organisation, und ahnte nix gutes^^. Bin dann nachdem die eine Burg in Caledor erfolgreich gedefft wurde allerdings off gegangen, und war überzeugt das ab diesen zeit punkt (20:15), der Vormarsch zum erliegen kommen würde.
Mit einer ähnlichen guten Organisation und Taktik sollte es doch nun auch mal unserer Seite gelingen bis nach Altdorf vor zu dringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankar (21. Februar 2009)

bigh03 schrieb:


> So hier sind ein paar Bilder vom Burgraid 20.02.09 bis 21.02.09.
> 
> Bild 1. - Violeta von *Die Klingen des Nordens* in der Dunkelelfen Festung
> Bild 2. - hier sammeln wir uns in Drachenwacht im Warcamp
> ...



da hab ich jetzt ne frage, wie stellt man die bilder rein?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TBO (21. Februar 2009)

GZ zur guten Organisation und zur gekonnten Durchführung. Hat einen riesen Spass gemacht auch auf Destro Seite(als dann halbwegs geordnete Aktionen begonnen haben). Aber an sich genau das was ich mir von WAR versprochen habe.

*Togrun trinkt auf weitere große Schlachten*






Togrun - Schwarzork Averland


----------



## Sordak (21. Februar 2009)

erstmal GZ an die Order,es zeugt von super Organisation und zusammenhalt innerhalb der einzelnen Gilden und Allis so etwas zu planen und durch zu führen.wer soetwas schon mal gemacht weis was das für ein stress alle gilden an zu schreiben,treffen zu planen,kts zu bilden ect etc.daher hut ab vor dieser leistung vobei ihr im vorfeld schon oft genug gezeigt habt was möglich ist auch wenn man in unterzahl ist.als kleines beispiel nehme ich da nut donnerberg wo ihr 2 burgen und wir die 4 sfz hattet,wo keiner der order spieler auch nur den versuch unternommen hat en sfz zu tappen bis ihr die erforderlichen punkte zusammen hattet für einen zonenlock.

nun zur andern seite,ich behaupte nun einfach mal, ohne die grenzenlose hirnlosigkeit der destro seite und die absolute inkompetenz sich untereinander vernümpftig zu organisieren,wäre es für euch um einiges schwerer wenn nicht sogar unmöglich gewesen.man wird auf unserer seite als PVP noob,oder feigling beschimpft wenn man sich nicht abfarmen läst.(beispiel donnerberg mit den 2 burgen wo sich ein grossteil der destors hat abfarmen lassen,obwohl andere gesagt haben bleibt doch bitte hier und schenkt denen nicht die punkte).das selbe wohl auch gestern wieder,anstatt in der halbwegs sichern burg zu bleiben die sich verhältnismässig einfach deffen läst,wird raus gerannt weil man ja sonst kein richtiger pvpler ist und läst sich lieber abfarmen.und das passiert auf unserer seite ständig,weil jeder mit nem schwert in der hand denkt er hätte das pvp erfunden dabei wird es uns von order seite so oft vorgemacht wie man es richtig macht.


----------



## Fallraen (21. Februar 2009)

Ja das ist wohl wahr - wobei man sagen muss, das die Destruction Seite in den letzen 2 Wochen einiges dazu gelernt hat und auch gewisse Taktiken von Evelon benutzt hat. Und der nächste Festungsraid wird sicherlich auch schwerer; da der Erfahrungswert der Destrus höher ist und nichts 2 mal auf die selbe Weise funktioniert.

Aber eins steht auch fest, die nächste Operation (rollendes Pummeluff) wird sicherlich in diesem Moment von irgendwelchen Leuten ausgebrütet und kommt sicherlich irgendwann zum Einsatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neduras79 (21. Februar 2009)

Ein dickes GZ auch von mir...

Leider war ich nicht dabei, aber solche Events stärken die WAR Seele und treiben an zum weiter machen (sicher auch auf Destroseite)

Mfg Neduras


----------



## myadictivo (21. Februar 2009)

jo..GZ auch von mir, wobei der event gänzlich an mir vorbeigezogen ist, weil ich noch nichtmal ansatzweise nen 40ger habe der hätte mitmischen können. dafür sind wir ja aber im t3 in den genuss gekommen wie man burgen richtig defft und dann unvollbrachter dinge wieder abziehen darf. ein paar schöne belehrungen in demut   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber hat zum glück trotzdem noch gereicht mein vernichter set zu komplettieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lang lebe pve burgen raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (21. Februar 2009)

Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ihr müsst zugeben,dass wir vor ein paar Wochen sogar in 2 Festungen gleichzeitig knapp davor waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur die Tank-Warband hat gepennt :-/


----------



## Zukurio (21. Februar 2009)

das alles Rot ist  das ist nicht nur auf Averland so  überall  ist destro stark ich
denke das macht das spiel Kaput 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da müssten sich die macher von WAR mal was einfallen lassen!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich schau  mir das noch mal mit den neuen klassen an  und da ist  schluß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elead (21. Februar 2009)

Der einzigige Orderspieler vor dem ich Respekt habe ist Kagatan. Er spielt gut und fair und er sucht den offenen Kampf. Würden alle Ordler so wir er sein, könnten wir endlich mal vernünftges PvP spielen
aber ihr verkriecht euch ja ständig in euren Burgen weil ihr Ruf farmen wollt.
Schneidet euch mal eine Scheibe von ihm ab.

Irgendwie hielten wir gestern mit 4 KTs eure 12 in Schach. 
So viel zu Klasse statt Masse =)

Das einzige was ihr mit eurer Aktion erreicht hab ist folgendes, ihr habt uns geeint =)
Destro war mehr als zerstritten zumal auch eure Festungen buggy, und wir demotiviert sind, was Festungsangriffe angeht.

Dafür danke ich euch. 

Altdorf wird brennen, das garantiere ich =)


----------



## Geige (21. Februar 2009)

Zukurio schrieb:


> das alles Rot ist  das ist nicht nur auf Averland so  überall  ist destro stark ich
> denke das macht das spiel Kaput
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann komm auf Helmgart,da ist Ordnung 
sogar leicht ind er mehrzahl!


----------



## Shoho (21. Februar 2009)

Für die Zankäpfel unter Euch möchte ich mal auf folgenden Post hinweisen

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=85476

evtl hat Jemand ja noch Lust bei der Aktion mitzumachen um seinen schroffen Worten auch mal Taten folgen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (21. Februar 2009)

zuerst einmal gz an die ordnung auf averland zum erfolgreichen festungsraid!!!!

ich finds als zerstörungsspieler toll, dass euch dies zuerst geglückt ist. wieso? weil nun hoffentlich dieses gejaule von euch aufhört, wie sehr ihr doch zahlenmäßig unterlegen seid. 

irgendeine seite sagt 10k zu 8 k chars auf averland, und darauf beruft ihr euch....nur 1) werden bei dieser statistik keine gildenlosen spieler berücksichtigt und 2) werden hier nur die gesammten chars(also alle twinks)...nicht jedoch die tatsächlichen spieler/accounts gezählt. sich somit auf diese zahlen zu berufen und zu schreien wie gnadenlos ihr doch zahlenmäßig unterlegen seid...naja, wahrnehmung ist was man selber sieht.

ich finde auch, dass ihr diesen raid toll geplant habt....nur ihn als taktische meisterleistung hinstellen???? sorry, dass ich euch hier ein wenig die butter vom brot nehmen muss, aber nicht ihr habt die destrus im caledor geschlagen, nein, dasfür hat sie selbst gesorgt. ich musste gestern mit erschrecken feststellen, das die meisten bei uns nicht rechnen können...und trotz der tatsache, dass ihr beide burgen + über 70 vp in der zone hattet, jemand tolles auf die idee gekommen ist im /1 die randoms dazu aufzufordern die ostburg zurückzuholen...und die leminge folgten. somit sind 3-4 kts randoms euch a) in die arme gerannt und waren somit b) nicht mehr rechtzeitig in der festung. die doofheit unserer randoms als eigene meisterleistung zu betrachten grenzt schon an wahrnehmungsstörung. das ist in etwa so, als würden wir uns für unsere taktische meisterleistung im schwarzfels, vor ein paar tagen, rühmen, da wir so geschickt den eingang zur unterirdischen burg versteckt haben :>.

und ja, es war somit ca 1 organisierter kt + ein paar randoms in der festung, obwohl gildenrolle + schlund + portal + xxxx locker drin war bevor ihr alles dicht gemacht habt...

aber sicherlich wird nun irgendein ordler schreiben, dass das nicht sein kann und ja alles voller destrus war in der festung....nein, an alle die es wahrhaben wollen oder nicht...es waren max 30 deffer, und das war auch eure einzige chance, da schon genügend festungsraids gelaufen sind, bei denen beide seiten feststellen konnten, dass bei temporärem festungslayout gegen eine mit max ppl besetzte festung einfach kein durchkommen ist. 

freut euch, dass wir so doof waren und so viele fehler gemacht haben, so dass es euch möglich war die festung zu holen, nur bleibt ein wenig in der realität und hört auf euch gegenseitig auf die schulter zu klopfen, denn so großartig kann euer taktisches verständnis dann ja doch auch wieder nicht sein, da ja plötzlich donnerberg schluss war und auch praag sich irgendwie nicht locken ließ (soviel im übrigen zu geplanten zonelocks....btw. ist doch geil 1-2 vp vor der zk zu sein und doch keine chance zu haben die zone zu bekommen). und bevor ihr jetzt irgendwer den zeigefinger hebt, haben wir in praag nichts anderes gemacht als ihr, wenn ihr seht dass es knapp werden könnte...wir haben uns einfach aus der zone zurückgezogen, nicht mehr für praag angemeldet...und siehe da, wir haben die gleiche patt situation, wie seit wochen im kadrintal/reikland/eatain. somit danke, jetzt wissen alle destrus wie es geht. 

mfg pulver


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (21. Februar 2009)

Hi erstmal. Auch von mir ein herzliches danke für den super Raid gestern. Organisation war super, und das Zusammenspiel aller Truppen auch. Schade, dass unser Trupp (Reg. 5 von Mennelaya) nicht mitwürfeln durften bei der Festung, weil wir die Portale bewacht ahben und angeblich dann icht genug gemacht haben dafür, hat aber der ganzen Sache gedient und ist somit auch OK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will euch mal nicht den Screen von der Map vorenthalten, für diejenigen, die das ganze vielleicht immer noch nicht so ganz glaube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Clander Ketzerbrand


----------



## Hepha (21. Februar 2009)

Hi
von mir auch erstmal ein Dank an alle!

Vielleicht erstmal 1-2 Sätze zu der Zonenkontrolle der Destros. Also wer nicht sieht, dass die Destros die meisten Teile hier auf Averland domenieren, ist blind... Vielleicht mag das nicht an der Überzahl liegen(wobei ich das immernoch glaube), aber dann wahrscheinlich an der aktivität eurer Seits. Vielleicht habt ihr einfach mehr von dem Typ "Freak" Kellerkind oder "MMoOpfer". Ich weiss es nicht... Aber evtl. könntet ihr mir mal erklären warum die Destru auf Averland die Zonen kontrolliert/domeniert!? Es dauert ja kaum 15 min nachdem ein Keep, sei es im T2 T3 oder T4 ist, blau wird sofort 1-2 KTs sich auf dieses Keep stürzen.

Zum Thema Festungsdeff. Ich denke viele von euch haben gar nicht realisiert wie schnell das auf einmal ging. WC und Portale wurden blockiert. So das kaum einer von euch rein kam in die Festung.
Und zum Thema DMG des HochelfenLords, tze... als ob der Dunkelelfenlord keine 4k gemacht hat an unseren Stoffis...
Ach ja und Praag war um halb 3... was meint ihr denn wie viel da noch geht?

so far Menne


----------



## Schlork of DOOM (21. Februar 2009)

nice! glückwunsch zum festungs-cap! 
aber wieso macht ihr solche aktionen freitags abends/nachts bei denen normale leute nicht vor nem onlinegame rumhampeln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (21. Februar 2009)

das ist auch so ein typisches ordler ding....selbst um 3:30 nachts noch auf zonelock hoffen...und die destrus als nachtraider/kellerkinder/mmo opfer/arbeitslose/studenten beschimpfen.

die ausssage,dass sich immer 1-2 kt innerhalb von 15 min auf jedes blaue keep stürzen und in sekunden wieder übernehmen, ist ein weiterer beleg für eure subjektive wahrnehmung der dinge. btw. wieso defft ihr nicht mit den leuten, mit denen ihr die burg eingenommen habt?#


nur so zum vergleich:

der größte ally raid auf destru seite bestand aus ca 9 kt. mit diesen 9 kts haben wir damals 2 festungen gleichzeitig angegriffen, bzw die entsprechenden zonen gelockt. einmal glänzender weg, die andere war ka. ist auch egal an dieser stelle. 
der punkt ist, dass ihr dieses ereignis so bewertet habt, dass wir ja zahlenmäßig so deutlich überlegen sind, weil wir es uns ja sogar leisten können 2 festungen gleichzeitig anzugreifen, und ihr ja eigentlich deutlich unterlegen seid.

ihr werf uns vor mit reiner "brute force" (keine ahnung welcher idiot sich dieses denglisch ausgedacht hat) jederzeit überall keeps einnehmen zu können, weil wir auch mal 3-4 kts sind im orvr.


und selbst?euer raid bestand gestern aus 10-11kts, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.von denen auch die meisten caledor waren. also ums festzuhalten : 3-4 kts destrus in praag= brute force domination wir haben keine chance destru ist überlegen + gewhine..........10 kts ordler in caledor = wir sind die die wüstenfüchse und schaffen es euch trotz unterzahl (nebenbei wart ihr uns da ca 2:1 zahlenmäßig überlegen) gegen die böse destruwelt zu roxxorn :>.

also entscheidet euch mal ein wenig,aber immer die sachen so hindrehen wie es am besten passt ist schon komisch.

mfg pulver


@schlork:das war nicht mitten in der nacht, das machen nur böse destrus, ordler greifen nur zu familienfreundlichen zeiten an.

mfg pulver


----------



## Savee (21. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

volle bude oder?!

pozdro basti aka Savee


----------



## Elead (21. Februar 2009)

@Hepa,

dass wir die Zonen meist kontrollieren hängt wohl damit zusammen, dass wir Action machen und uns nicht verkriechen. 
Ihr seid mehr als genug Spieler, dass habt ihr gestern mehr als bewiesen. Ihr könntet richtig Stress machen und tut nichts
weiter als euch in Karaz Drengi zu verstecken.
Beschwert euch nicht.


----------



## +VLFBERH+T (21. Februar 2009)

> Es dauert ja kaum 15 min nachdem ein Keep, sei es im T2 T3 oder T4 ist, blau wird sofort 1-2 KTs sich auf dieses Keep stürzen.



weil kaum keeps da sind um sie zu erobern? Is wie die "Hungrige Meute", die stürzt sich auch auf alles ...





> Ach ja und Praag war um halb 3... was meint ihr denn wie viel da noch geht?



garnix, weil keiner von uns nach Praag gegangen is und alle in Donnerberg waren, damit ihr blos nicht die fehlenden vp noch zur zk bekommt ...

Aber im großen und ganzen muss ich den Ordies mal nen hug geben, ich langweile mich schon seit längerem auf Destroseite, da ihr euch ja fast ausschliesslich in eurem Keep in Kadrintal aufhalten und sonst kein Ordler zu sehn is. Leider hat WAR auch den selben Fehler wie alle MMO's dieser Art: Scenarien (oder BG's), die ein großteil der Pop aufsaugen und vom eigentlichen Spielfeld fernhalten. Gäb's die nicht wäre in den Zonene sicher mehr los. Aber so ist wie in den meisten MMO's, keine Sau zu sehen, es sei denn du gehst ins SC.

greeetz an meine Blutsbrüder von Sun Tzu und die Phalanx Allianz


----------



## Schattenwache Avennia (21. Februar 2009)

Dann mal GZ auch von mir an die Ordis aber jetzt komnt ja nix mehr von euch rüber? Heut ist schon wieder alles beim alten Gebiete von Zerstörung gelogt und Alles Rot. Dachte euer "siegeszug" würde mal bischen anhalten und etwas mehr im RVR bringen. Na mal sehen was noch kommt. Auf Gutes Schlachtgetümmel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arminace (21. Februar 2009)

Elead schrieb:


> Selten so viel Unsinn gelesen.
> Was denkst du denn warum wir es nie geschafft haben den Festungslord im glänzenden Weg zu raus zu kicken? Der ballert, wie eure Feuerzauberer, seinen AoE durch alle Wände und Decken.
> Selbst wenn wir da mit 20 KTs stehen würden, wären die alle Platt.
> Das ihr weniger Spieler seid, ist ja wohl mal mehr als lächerlich.
> ...





Jo GZ der Order für die Festung

..... aber bitte auch das Zitierte von Elead in betracht ziehen und nicht ignorieren nur weil dies "unangenehm" ist.
Was er geschrieben hat entspricht leider völlig der Realität und wer das objektiv betrachtet muss dem zustimmen.

Selbst Pulvertoastman kann man auch Stellenweise zustimmen, auch wenn es meiner unwichtigen subjektiven Meinung nach stellenweise etwas übertrieben hat.


----------



## Browing (21. Februar 2009)

ohje was hier für diskusionen entstehen...

die ordungspieler haben gestern großes geleistet, das mit den 12 kt.... naja es ist wie ein lauffeuer das sich verbreitet, gerüchte entstehen usw, wie es wirklich war wissen nur die kt leiter , zb meine kt hatte nur 2 gruppen, und mit denen konnte ich mein ziel erfüllen..nachdem das spiel ist wie es ist..... so dann stehen ka 80 deffer in der burg ist es logisch das man denn ein oder zwei wb´s in ein anderes gebiet schickt und versucht dort zu loggen, und die deffer zu beschäftigen damit die es nicht merken das ein anderes gebiet angegriffen wird. darum braucht man 12 kt, weil es viele aufgaben zu erledigen gibt, was ja auch gestern wunderbar geklappt hat
doof finde ich eurer gerede: ihr hättet es nie geschafft wenn,......endloses thema...
es wurde geschafft und nur das zählt
und die ordung wird weiterhin ihr schlachtpläne duchsetzten!
ps der streit zwischen den seiten welche besser ist...klar gibt es noch bugs etc , niemand is overpowerd, es liegt an jedem spieler selber wie gut das team ist, ich kann feinde mit oder ohne wachpostenset in einenn hinterhalt locken... itmes sind überbewertet wenn man in wb rvr spielt!

have fun and take care
Browing Wartool


----------



## Browing (21. Februar 2009)

was war braucht sind spieler , die die initiative ergreifen und sich trauen einen kt zu leiten und spieler die dann auch auf den leiter hören, 
und wenn sich nunmal nur paar spieler für eine wb melden dann stell ich mich nicht hin und kämpfe gegen welche die viel mehr sind, gestern hatten viele spieler lust auf rvr darum konnte die aktion stattfinden.und wenn ihr jammert die ordis sind nur im keep und deffen... na hallo , wenn deine feinde in überzahl sind stellst dich dann hin und lässt dich nur abfarmen??? anstadt das der feind ein paar truppen abzieht damit das 1 zu 1 is... dann hättet ihr vielleicht euren offen kampf oder gepläckes auf dem schlachtfeld aber so wird das niemals so sein!! die kt leiter mit denen ich zusammenarbeite schenke euch die punkte nicht.

have fun and take care
Browing Wartool


----------



## Khargrim (21. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mir das Geflame jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen aber ich will das Thema mit den 12 KT´s nochmal aufgreifen da ich mit der Raidleitung im Kontakt war und eine gute Übersicht über die Streitmacht hatten.

Zum einen es waren zu keinem Zeitpunkt über 10 KT´s unterwegs! Von den 10 Regimentern, da viele in Alli und Gildentrupps aufgeteil waren, hat es maximal 3 oder 4 volle gegeben. Viele hatten nur 3 Gruppe oder auf mal weniger. 

Am Anfang des Raides beim ersten Lock waren wir sogar 8. KT´s erst nach dem Festungssieg haben wir nochmal starken zulauf bekommen.


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

Savee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Woah hey gugt ma da bin ich ! 6. reihe von oben   4. von links 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klafki (21. Februar 2009)

einer von den 12 wb´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Regiment 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und über was streitet ihr euch nun? die genaue bezeichnung von wb´s? die genaue größe? wer mehr hat, wer weniger? wer mehr nutzen kann? mehr skill?

bitte, mit welcher verbissenheit geht ihr in ein spiel hinein? vllt hätte ich das wort makieren sollen. *Spiel*
die einen versuchen ihren erfolg auf gloristischer weise hervorzuheben und die andere seite versucht ihren miserfolg mit argumenten zu relativieren.

ich gratulier den siegern und den verlierern das se nun nach eigenen angaben daraus gelernt haben. also hat das ganze doch was bewirkt, aussa das die mit großen ego nun noch größer oder zorniger werden.

mfg redo


----------



## Jarwid (21. Februar 2009)

Elead schrieb:


> Selten so viel Unsinn gelesen.
> Was denkst du denn warum wir es nie geschafft haben den Festungslord im glänzenden Weg zu raus zu kicken? Der ballert, wie eure Feuerzauberer, seinen AoE durch alle Wände und Decken.
> Selbst wenn wir da mit 20 KTs stehen würden, wären die alle Platt.
> Das ihr weniger Spieler seid, ist ja wohl mal mehr als lächerlich.
> ...




100% Zustimmung!!! Die Burg in KT heisst bei uns inzwischen schon Zwergenwohnheim  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn man die am Ende eines langen Abends dann doch meist holt gibts i.d.R. 2000+ Einfluss, weil sich die Ordner den ganzen Tag darin versteckt hielten...


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (21. Februar 2009)

ganz ehrlich, die meisten destrus freuen sich über euren geglückten festungsraid. die gründe hierfür will ich hier nicht aufzählen, aber glaubt mir, es gibt sie. hier will auch bestimmt keiner euch euren sieg absprechen. nur ist dies hier kein glückwunsch threat, sondern beinhaltet der titel diese threats das übliche klischee, dass die destrus ja zahlenmäßig so überlegen sind.

und das nervt mit der dauer. zusätzlich nervt, dass dieser sieg bei einigen von euch den blick auf die tatsachen vernebelt, aber wie heißt es so schön, hochmut kommt vor dem fall.

ihr meint, dass war gestern eine taktische meisterleistung?

dann gibts jetzt mal nen anderen erklärungsansatz.

ihr weint seit bestehen dieses servers rum, wie sehr ihr unterlegen seid, wie op die destrus sind, wie gemein wir sind, wie stark wir sind, wie unfair wir sind, wie blöd wir sind (dazu kommen noch die üblichen: alles arbeitslose/assos/studenten/freaks/mmo opfer etc.). wozu hat das geführt??? zum einen dazu,dass es inzwischen alle ordnungsspieler auf averland glauben, auch wenn die spielerlebnisse der letzten wochen eigentlich was anderes belegen. dies führte dazu, dass ihr euch nur noch als zerg ins rvr getraut habt...ich erinnere mich da an zig festungsraids wo ihr ganze kts mit lvl 20-30 dabei hattet. ihr fühlt euch uns gegenüber so unterlegen, dass ihr euch nichtmal mit einem kt ins rvr traut um zu kämpfen...nein, ohne zerg geht bei euch nichts. oder um es auf den punkt zu bringen : euer gejammer hat euch geeint, so dass ihr weniger probleme habt etwas gemeinsam zu machen, da ihr denkt, dass einzelne gilden/kts hier eh keine chance hat.
dies spiegelt sich auch im alltäglichen rvr wieder 2 kts ordler stehen eatain vor ner burg...ich komm mit einer gruppe vorbei (ihr habt wohl aber mal wieder 8 fach gezählt). mounte sogar ab....renn solo auf euch zu....hau 2 leute um und der rest verkricht sich in der burg!!!!!!! ahhyeáhhhh im the dominator. sorry, aber sowas feiges hab ich selten erlebt. wie oft haben wir uns mit einem kt in den burgfried gekämpft um zum lord zu schauen und festzustellen, das oben min 2 kts ordler deffen und sich mal wieder in die hose machen, anstatt einfach runterzurushen und das ganze in 1 min zu beenden.

einige werde dies jetzt hier als geflame/lügen/sonstwas abtun, ist mir auch egal, ich beschreib nur, was ich hier bereits erlebt habe.

so,kommen wir zu den destrus.

euer verhalten und euer geweine hat dazu geführ,dass sich viele destrus zu sicher fühlen, glauben dass sich gegen eine xxxx übermacht locker solo bestehen können, ihre klasse eh so op ist das der gegnerische assisttrain beim bloßen assisten stirbt, man nicht zusammen spielen muss und laut hanna ne festung am besten mit 12 man zu holen ist, so bekommt wenigstens jeder nen beutel.
auf destru seite macht jeder sein eigenes ding, sich einer gemeinsamen sache unterordnen ist unter der eigenen würde, und überhaubt, was will der raidleiter von mir, der hat eh keine ahnung.

somit ist eure strategie, uns so stark zu reden, bis alle idioten es glauben, voll aufgegangen.

nur, und deshalb freu ich mich über den geglückten raid von euch, hat gestern jeder gesehen wie es wirklich ist, dass es nur zusammen geht, das die ordnung nicht so unterlegen ist wie sie uns versucht glaubhaft zu machen. dass es auch mal sinnvoll ist einem kampf aus dem weg zu gehen, wenn man ihn nicht gewinnen kann. 
als beweis wie schnell leute, die noch wenige std vorher sich recht sicher waren, dazulernen, haben wir in praag gesehen, wo euch teilweise nur 1 vp zur zk gefehlt hat, und ihr ihn einfach nicht bekommen habt, weil endlich alle destrus diese zone gemieden haben und sich keiner mehr doof hat abfarmen lassen.

somit nochmal danke fürs wachrütteln und dafür, dass ihr selbst den beweis dafür angetreten habt, dass eurer standart "wir sind zu wenig" geheule relativiert habt, denn das glaubt euch nach gestern keiner mehr.

mfg pulver


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (21. Februar 2009)

@browing: ich kann dir sagen was da los ist. wir bekommen fast ständig eatain gelockt, da ihr euch für gromril/reikland nur anmeldet wenn ihr mit stammgruppen unterwegs seid. ansonsten wird zu min 70% blut des schwarzen grabes angemeldet.kadrin + reikland bekommen wir somit nicht gelockt, oder nur mit stark erhöhtem aufwand, da ihr hier dem offenen kampf aus dem weg geht. ihr versteckt euch solang, um dann plötzlich eine burg einzunehmen (was ja ok ist),nur versteckt ihr euch dann in dieser burg anstatt irgendwo nen kampf zu suchen,selbst wenn ihr zahlenmäßig überlegen seid.

so, ich fass es jetzt nochmal zusammen:

1) kaum sz anmeldungen von randoms für gromril/reikland

2) kein offener kampf in kadrin/reikland ohne min 2:1 überlegenheit.


also, wie soll da gezielt nen lock gehen? wie leicht es ist sowas auszusitzen habt ihr gestern am eigenen leib gespürt, da auf einmal schluss war, da sich keiner mehr von uns euch aus lauter langeweile geopfert hat um euch vp zu schenken.

worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass es ohne eine gegenseite, die einen kampf annimmt (damit mein ich nicht std. langes verstecken in einer burg) und den spielspass eines schönen kampfes über den möglichen zonenverlust stellt kaum bis gar nicht möglich ist eine zone zu locken.....erst recht wenn zur zeit eine seite noch die möglichkeit auf eatain auszuweichen hat, da es egal ist ob man die zone verliert, da dies ohne konsequenzen bleibt.

und das ist DER wahrheit

mfg pulver


----------



## Daddelopi (21. Februar 2009)

wie du drauf kommst das wir uns in burgen verstecken is mir wirklich schleierhaft, ich wollte es wäre mal annährend so wie du es beschreibst. burg einnehmen und dort warten bis destros kommen um sie zu deffen. normalerweise sieht es so aus das direkt nachdem die säcke gelootet sind weggwportet wird um die nächste zu holen und die burg max 10. min später wieder rot ist. wer verdreht denn hier nun was?


----------



## Fallraen (21. Februar 2009)

Wir gehn schonma Reikwald..... bis gleich :-)


----------



## Andi89 (21. Februar 2009)

Eingentlich ist es ja nur vernünftig wenn man 10min noch in der Burg wartet^^

Erstens mal zum sammeln, da nicht selten neue dazukommen, die aus der Burg 'ausgesperrt' wurden.
2. Weil man sich sicher sein darf das spätestens nach der 3. Burg ein Destro-Wb in 5min Abstand hinterherreist und die Burg wieder angreift bevor man überhaupt beim Flugmeister ist.
Und 3. Weil auch Burgenverteidigungen zum RvR gehören. PvE-Raider bitte nicht nach WAR^^


Was das Verfolgen angeht wenn man in der Übermacht ist:
Die kleine Gruppe läuft weg, man selbst hinterher, die halbe WB fällt dabei zurück.
Und plötzlich steht man zu 10. in einer Talsenke und 2WB Destros rundherum^^
Die "kleine Gruppe" lacht sich schlapp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist mir schon zu oft passiert (vorzeigsweise mit der Verlockung eines Standartenträgers ("Los dem Standartenträger hinterher! Die Gilde hat schon eine von unseren geklaut! Rache!!!") um noch darauf reinzufallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hepha (21. Februar 2009)

Leute...
Das wir gestern 10 KTs stellen konnten war ne Ausnahme. Wenn das der normalfall wäre, sehe es auf Averland ganz anders aus...


----------



## Arminace (21. Februar 2009)

Da der Eintrag hier "Werbung für für Ordnung auf Averland lautet"..... dachte ich mir mal dass ich die Gelegenheit mal nutze, um mal ein entsprechendes Werbecomic zu posten....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzl (21. Februar 2009)

Gz uns Ordlern auf Ave :-)

Auf den Punkt gebracht ist es so das bei den Destros ohne wirkliche Anstrengungen Zonen gelockt werden eben aufgrund der schieren Masse. Dann wird eine SG in die Sc geschickt und fertig ist die Laube. Der Raid gestern war von langer Hand geplant und nur deshalb waren soviele Ordner auch dabei. Norit war so frei und hat alle Gilden des Servers angesprochen und herzlich eingeladen zu dem Fest. Soviel Einsatzwille und die Planung zum Wegabschneiden, welches Regiment das KL belagert etc. sind schon aller Ehren wert - ganz zu schweigen von der tollen Umsetzung jedes Einzelnen.

Ich spiele noch nicht lange auf dem Server aber was hier feststeht ist die Destromehrheit. Das ist kein Whinen im Gegenteil ich freu mich drüber da mehr Gegner = mehr Ruf Einfluss und EP.

Destro´s die sich aufregen das es keine Taktik war und alles kein Problem darstellt sollten sich darüber im Klaren sein das eben solche Randoms die rausrennen die Taktik haben aufgehen lassen. Man kann den Zufall nicht planen aber man kann mit Zufall rechnen.

Viele Grüße

Oohla


----------



## Elead (21. Februar 2009)

@ Arminace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Saucool =)


----------



## Ankar (21. Februar 2009)

Arminace schrieb:


> Da der Eintrag hier "Werbung für für Ordnung auf Averland lautet"..... dachte ich mir mal dass ich die Gelegenheit mal nutze, um mal ein entsprechendes Werbecomic zu posten....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Obwohl ich ein Ordi auf Averland bin, muss ich sagen der Comic hat style, aber stimmt schon in irgendwie^^ ne nur scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarwid (21. Februar 2009)

Hey der Comic ist klasse!!!!

... und LEIDER meistens wahr.


GZ trotzdem an die Order für ihren Sieg in der Festung gestern. Er hat bei uns hoffentlich einige mal wachgerüttelt. Was mir Hoffnung macht ist die Tatsache das einige Destrogilden wie MDH, Sun Tzu etc. in der Lage waren Gegenwehr mit Erfolg zu organisieren und zu koordinieren. Als sich ein paar willige Destrogilden zusammengefunden hatten war der Ordervormarsch gestoppt. Und es hat gestern sehr viel Spass gemacht. Koordiniert zusammenspielen ist doch deutlich besser als das Rumgezerge in Randomgroups. Daher hoffe ich (auch als Destro) auf weitere solche Aktionen von euch (und uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Aber eure Selbstbeweihräucherung könnt ihr euch echt klemmen. Diese Klasse statt Masse Sprüche die ich hier immer wieder lese sind albern, selbstherrlich und einfach unwahr...


----------



## Zukurio (21. Februar 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> dann komm auf Helmgart,da ist Ordnung
> sogar leicht ind er mehrzahl!


ich werde es mir überlegen wenn die neu Klassen  da sind

Versprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiaris (21. Februar 2009)

Elead schrieb:


> ...
> Das ihr weniger Spieler seid, ist ja wohl mal mehr als lächerlich.
> Wir haben Abends max 2-3 KTs und das sind die aktiven Spieler die jeden Tag Action machen.
> Du darfst nicht von erstellten Chars auf aktive Spieler schliessen =)
> ...



Wenn das eure einzige Verteidigung ist, darauf rumzureiten, wir (also Order) wären gleich viel und sogar mehr als ihr ... dann kann ich da nur noch drüber lachen ^^

Ich sehe grundsätzlich mehr von euch als von Orderseite, egal wo und wann, und in ne Burg zum deffen zurückziehen ... ka was ihr euch darauf so verbeisst. Und gerade auf dem freien Feld seit ihr unterlegen. 
Was hat mich das genervt, als wir im T 3 unterwegs waren und jedes Mal die Destros mit ihren 40ern aufgetaucht sind, weil die ganzen 30er es wohl alleine nicht gebacken gekriegt haben. Kaum bin ich im T 4 und steh gleichwertigen Gruppen gegenüber, funktioniert bei den Destros nix mehr auf freiem Feld, ... sorry, aber bis jetzt war das immer so. 

Das einzige, was ich der Destroseite zugute halten kann ist, dass sie, wenn sie eine Burg angehen, sie auch massiv angehen und nicht plan - und hilflos rumstehen und viel zu oft aufgeben, wenn sie meinen, dass zuviel Deffer drin sind.


----------



## Ankar (21. Februar 2009)

Chiaris schrieb:


> Wenn das eure einzige Verteidigung ist, darauf rumzureiten, wir (also Order) wären gleich viel und sogar mehr als ihr ... dann kann ich da nur noch drüber lachen ^^
> 
> Ich sehe grundsätzlich mehr von euch als von Orderseite, egal wo und wann, und in ne Burg zum deffen zurückziehen ... ka was ihr euch darauf so verbeisst. Und gerade auf dem freien Feld seit ihr unterlegen.
> Was hat mich das genervt, als wir im T 3 unterwegs waren und jedes Mal die Destros mit ihren 40ern aufgetaucht sind, weil die ganzen 30er es wohl alleine nicht gebacken gekriegt haben. Kaum bin ich im T 4 und steh gleichwertigen Gruppen gegenüber, funktioniert bei den Destros nix mehr auf freiem Feld, ... sorry, aber bis jetzt war das immer so.
> ...



Ohja das stimmt, als wir Reikland gedefft haben, seid ihr immer und immer wieder angestürmt, habt nie aufgegeben, wart echt hartnäckig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magnor84 (21. Februar 2009)

toll und ich hab gestern schon um 22 uhr aufgehört


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Februar 2009)

Zukurio schrieb:


> ich werde es mir überlegen wenn die neu Klassen  da sind
> 
> Versprochen
> 
> ...


Versprich mir das du Destro zockst ^^ Noch mehr Ordler auf Helmgart wären irgendwie demotivierend, obwohl wir dann vll sogar den 20% rufbonus bekommen würden.

Zum Topic, Gz an euere Ordler, aber ihr habt ja den Easyboss gelegt, irgendwie kommt es mir vor als ob der Dunkelelfenfürst in der Landung des Grauens nichts besonderes kann, darum ist der wohl bei uns auf Helmgart immer der erste der fällt, in den anderen Festungen wird das sehr viel schwerer für euch, der Ork und der Zwerg teilen genausogut aus wie sie einstecken können, und der Mensch, der Elf und der Chaoslord sind Caster, da habt ihr mehr AoE als ihr euch wünschen könnt ^^

Also dann auf zu noch mehr ruhmreichen Festungen.


----------



## Ankar (21. Februar 2009)

Magnor84 schrieb:


> toll und ich hab gestern schon um 22 uhr aufgehört




hehe, ich hab um 5:30 aufgehört xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blood B. (21. Februar 2009)

jehuty24 schrieb:


> Wie jeder Destro es verdient haette eins in die Fresse zu kriegen, der behauptet das Order zahlenmäßig nicht unterlegen ist.



Ist er nicht niedlich der Kleine?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Hepha schrieb:


> ...
> Und zum Thema DMG des HochelfenLords, tze... als ob der Dunkelelfenlord keine 4k gemacht hat an unseren Stoffis...



Is richtig nur macht eurer 4k dmg an unseren Tanks, und dazu muss man nichtmal in seiner Nähe sein geschweigedenn im Raum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Toasty: es war ne grandiose Leistung, alleine schon soviele Leute zu stellen die alle gemeinsam und ohne zu Murren alles machen, was die Leitung sagt.
Jetzt haben alle wieder mehr Motivation und das Spiel beginnt von Neuem, ich freu mich drauf. 
Also sodenn man sieht sich^


----------



## Jaimewolf (21. Februar 2009)

Auch eine Gratulation von mir an die Orderkameraden von Averland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Futterneid der Sestzros lässt sich nur sagen, dass es nicht einfach ist 10 Wbs zu einem fixen Termin über ein paar Stunden zu organisieren und zu koordinieren. Vor allem nicht, wenn man auf dem Server Averland in Unterzahl darsteht. Ihr könnt schon recht viel im RvR im Vorbeigehen mit Random-Wbs erreichen, da euch mehr Spieler zur Verfügung stehen. 

Zum Glück für die Order auf Averland steht ihr euch meist selbst im Wege.


----------



## Clashmaniac (22. Februar 2009)

Arminace schrieb:


> Da der Eintrag hier "Werbung für für Ordnung auf Averland lautet"..... dachte ich mir mal dass ich die Gelegenheit mal nutze, um mal ein entsprechendes Werbecomic zu posten....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wenn das ja so wäre würde ich 3 kreuze machen.
aber eher isses ja so das nach "boah euer kt hat unsren kt zerropt!!"
eine masse von kts destro seitig kommt.
und da es leider so ist das masse durch lag whatever skill einfach nieder macht.. win destros.
zu sehen an den dauer roten burgen.

das ihr behauptet das wird zur prime time mehr order haben wie destros ist laecherlich.
ihr habt aufn sack bekommen trotz überzahl.
warum?
weil ihr keinerlei organisation (skill) habt.
ende.

das könnt ihr euch schönreden wie ihr wollt.
kriegt halt mal was gebacken wenn ihr schon dauernt vor den toren steht.

Aber ihr habt halt nur masse, aber keine klasse.
aber ne es liegt an den overpowered npcs unsrer seite....bla..bla..bla
versuchts halt...moment....morgen..übermorgen...naja an JEDEM ANDREN TAG, mal das letzte gebiet zu loggen und das selbe zu tun, am besten ROSENMONTAG um... 20 uhr... da geht was.
Aber unsre NPCS zerroppen euch ja schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoho (22. Februar 2009)

Also ich will ja keinem den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen, aber es war lediglich das Ziel die Elfen-Festung zu nehmen. Sobald das Ziel erreicht wurde, war alles andere quasi eine Weiterführung des Spielspaßes. 

Auch das Argument, dass wir uns in den Burgen "verkriechen" ist auch recht einseitig. Sicher kämpfen wir viel aus der Def heraus - das kann niemand bestreiten, aber die Erfahrungen haben gezeigt, wo eine Gruppe Destros auftaucht, wirds 10 Min später nur so von Euch wimmeln. Offener Kampf ist dann nicht sinnvoll, da im schlimmsten Fall die Burg dann ohne Def dasteht. 

Also warum ein funktionierendes Prinzip ändern? Aus der Def heraus mache ich z.B. viel mehr Rufpunkte auf die Zeit verteilt als ich bei einem Burgangriff erhalte und ich gehöre nicht zu jenen die ohne Grp das Öl besetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich für meinen Teil freue mich immer wenn ich ein Keep gegen Euch verteidigen kann, denn wie viele schon geschrieben haben, werfen sich viele von Euch einfach blind gegen die Mauern und werden dann "abgefarmt" wieder und wieder und immer wieder....

und hey, die Nordburg im Kadrintal lässt sich für Ordies genauso gut deffen wie Eure Burg im Südem. wo euer Warcamp direkt nebenan ist.

In diesem Sinne, 

LG,
Shoho


PS: Nette Idee mit dem Comic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taschmahal (22. Februar 2009)

hmm 500m Marsch zur Nordburg an einem SFZ vorbei oder 50m zur 1. Seitentür und 500m zur südl. seitentür durch pve gebiet - was wohl fairer?
Reikland, Order Warcamp das zum Eingang der Burg schaut, aber 500m weg ist und nur durch einen 200m breiten weg dorthinführt, oder ein 100m entfernter Seiteneingang wo die Wachen den gesamten Weg abriegeln und bis zu dem Hügel gehen wo die Mauer weiter geht?
Hört mir bitte mit dem gesocks auf, von wegen Burgen...


----------



## Wunde (22. Februar 2009)

Also ich sehs immer noch als Spiel das Spaß machen soll...ihr steigert euch da irgendwie alle ein wenig in etwas rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@blood B.:
hab deinen Gruß ingame gesehen, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und der Kick in die Helden hat gar nicht weh getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Blood B. (22. Februar 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> Also ich sehs immer noch als Spiel das Spaß machen soll...ihr steigert euch da irgendwie alle ein wenig in etwas rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mich hats gewundert das die dich überhaupt erwischt haben so blind wie die wieder rumgezergt haben teilweise  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wenn die dich nicht erwischt hätten hätt ichs gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hat ja meine 'dmg'-Taktik an muahaha^


----------



## myadictivo (22. Februar 2009)

oh mei, man muss sich ja direkt schämen war zu spielen. machne haben wohl echt ein gestörtes selbstbewußtsein oder irgendwie ne wahrnehmung die abweichend der realtität ist. vll einfach mal ne woche nicht war spielen statts jeden abend 5 stunden vor dem rechner zu hocken. der frühling steht vor der tür, mal rausgehen, was frische luft in die lungen quetschen ? 

meine fresse, das ist ein spiel. ein spiel dient der freizeitgestaltung, der unterhaltung und dem spass haben. manche hier tun ja echt als wärs ne lebensaufgabe, ein beruf, leistungssport oder als bestünde ein direkter bezug dazwischen wie ich spiele und welcher mensch ich also fähigkeitstechnisch bin. und diese beidseitigen beschuldigungen -> ihr seid mehr, ihr habt das, ihr machts so, wiiiir sind die einzig wahren. wie im kindergarten. da fass ich mir doch echt and kopp.

werd ich beim mensch ärgere dich nicht geschlagen, räum ich auch das ganze spielfeld leer und schieb die trotzkopf nummer. aber gleichzeitig einen auf elitär und erhaben machen (ich bin ja pro-gamer, küßt meinen ring ihr niederes volk) die einstellung schlägt einem doch tagtäglich ins gesicht. ebenso das rumgeheule, generve, geflenne, gesabbel ingame als auch hier. da vergeht einem doch echt die lust. nein, man muss sich ja gegenseitig an die gurgel gehen. man darf ja gerne salz in die wunde streuen, davon lebt natürlich so ein spiel auch. dann darf man das aber auch sportlich humorvoll nehmen, manche hier sind aber wohl echt hoffnungslos bierernst. ich schäme mich für euch


----------



## Arminace (22. Februar 2009)

myadictivo schrieb:


> oh mei, man muss sich ja direkt schämen war zu spielen. machne haben wohl echt ein gestörtes selbstbewußtsein oder irgendwie ne wahrnehmung die abweichend der realtität ist. vll einfach mal ne woche nicht war spielen statts jeden abend 5 stunden vor dem rechner zu hocken. der frühling steht vor der tür, mal rausgehen, was frische luft in die lungen quetschen ?
> 
> meine fresse, das ist ein spiel. ein spiel dient der freizeitgestaltung, der unterhaltung und dem spass haben. manche hier tun ja echt als wärs ne lebensaufgabe, ein beruf, leistungssport oder als bestünde ein direkter bezug dazwischen wie ich spiele und welcher mensch ich also fähigkeitstechnisch bin. und diese beidseitigen beschuldigungen -> ihr seid mehr, ihr habt das, ihr machts so, wiiiir sind die einzig wahren. wie im kindergarten. da fass ich mir doch echt and kopp.
> 
> werd ich beim mensch ärgere dich nicht geschlagen, räum ich auch das ganze spielfeld leer und schieb die trotzkopf nummer. aber gleichzeitig einen auf elitär und erhaben machen (ich bin ja pro-gamer, küßt meinen ring ihr niederes volk) die einstellung schlägt einem doch tagtäglich ins gesicht. ebenso das rumgeheule, generve, geflenne, gesabbel ingame als auch hier. da vergeht einem doch echt die lust. nein, man muss sich ja gegenseitig an die gurgel gehen. man darf ja gerne salz in die wunde streuen, davon lebt natürlich so ein spiel auch. dann darf man das aber auch sportlich humorvoll nehmen, manche hier sind aber wohl echt hoffnungslos bierernst. ich schäme mich für euch




och ...nimmm doch nicht den ganzen spaß aus diesem Eintrag ....bisher habe ich mich köstlich ammüsiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (22. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja..hascht ja recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also immer weiter mit den lustigen schuld- und unfähigkeitszuweisungen. das eigene ego verkraftet einen vermeintlichen herben rückschlag ja auch nur, wenn man gekonntermaßen "fehler" immer bei den andren sucht statts bei sich. in diesem sinne freue ich mich natürlich weiterhin über unterhaltsame beiträge. hoffentlich werden noch viele festungen blau, dann bekommen wir vll auch bald mal wengst für 1-2 wochen den 20% bonus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impakt1 (22. Februar 2009)

*buuh*

ich fand den raid toll, gz norit war ne klasse leistung das zu leiten

das wurde zwar schon 20 ma wiederholt aber 
mit dicker organisation habn wir 10 kts an start gekriegt und die destros bekommen binnen kürzester zeit 6 kts zum deffen ran (naaa die ironie entdeckt...ungeplant 6 kts zusammenzukriegn, des wär gar net möglich bei order)

naja interssiert mich eh nen scheiss wer besser is oder net, ich finds toll das destros wohl mehr aufm server sind, gibts mehr zum farmen für unsere kleine pvp group

zum thema unterzahl bla !

ich lauf nur in kleiner group rum ...und wir werdn alle 10 -15 min von doppelt soviele überrannt ....na wenn schon ...viel dümmer is dieses weggerenne immer ... selbst in totaler unterzahl nimmst noch locker 3-4 leute mit in tot wenn guten assist hast...nanu scho wieder tot im warcamp ...hatt man glei zeit zum briefkasten zu gehn...oder mal für kleine zwerge ...um dann frisch und fluffig in den nächsten tot zu rennen !

Greetings Impakt 




Nieder mit den Alpen freier Blick aufs Mittelmeer !


----------



## Noxiel (22. Februar 2009)

Zeigt wenigstens im Ansatz, dass ihr euch bemüht nicht auf Sticheleien und Trollversuche einzugehen.


----------



## Clashmaniac (22. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Zeigt wenigstens im Ansatz, dass ihr euch bemüht nicht auf Sticheleien und Trollversuche einzugehen.



ich fand den unteren teil von meinem post aber auch zu dem rest passen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jetzt habich vergessen was ich nochmal geschrieben habe.


----------



## Shoho (22. Februar 2009)

myadictivo schrieb:


> oh mei, man muss sich ja direkt schämen war zu spielen. machne haben wohl echt ein gestörtes selbstbewußtsein oder irgendwie ne wahrnehmung die abweichend der realtität ist. vll einfach mal ne woche nicht war spielen statts jeden abend 5 stunden vor dem rechner zu hocken. der frühling steht vor der tür, mal rausgehen, was frische luft in die lungen quetschen ?
> 
> meine fresse, das ist ein spiel. ein spiel dient der freizeitgestaltung, der unterhaltung und dem spass haben. manche hier tun ja echt als wärs ne lebensaufgabe, ein beruf, leistungssport oder als bestünde ein direkter bezug dazwischen wie ich spiele und welcher mensch ich also fähigkeitstechnisch bin. und diese beidseitigen beschuldigungen -> ihr seid mehr, ihr habt das, ihr machts so, wiiiir sind die einzig wahren. wie im kindergarten. da fass ich mir doch echt and kopp.
> 
> werd ich beim mensch ärgere dich nicht geschlagen, räum ich auch das ganze spielfeld leer und schieb die trotzkopf nummer. aber gleichzeitig einen auf elitär und erhaben machen (ich bin ja pro-gamer, küßt meinen ring ihr niederes volk) die einstellung schlägt einem doch tagtäglich ins gesicht. ebenso das rumgeheule, generve, geflenne, gesabbel ingame als auch hier. da vergeht einem doch echt die lust. nein, man muss sich ja gegenseitig an die gurgel gehen. man darf ja gerne salz in die wunde streuen, davon lebt natürlich so ein spiel auch. dann darf man das aber auch sportlich humorvoll nehmen, manche hier sind aber wohl echt hoffnungslos bierernst. ich schäme mich für euch



Wer das die ganzen Sticheleien ernst nimmt, ist wirklich selbst schuld - da geb ich Dir vollkommen recht. Es ist nur ein Game. Aber nichts desto trotz ist dieser Thread unheimlich unterhaltsam =)


----------



## Stierka (22. Februar 2009)

Naja es waren nur 30 Deffer in der Burg und kann mir als Propagande sowas vorstellen:

Ab Heute wird die Welt wissen das 30 Destros einer Übermacht Trotzen und alles Gabe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Und Die Ordis haben wohl kein RL. Egal um Wieviel Uhr sind die in unter 5min da wenn es um Einen Lock geht ala Reikland

das ist sehr Krank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .Wären wir mit den erlaubten 100 Dagewesen naja wie jedes Wochenende eben.


----------



## Pymonte (22. Februar 2009)

Hm, es muss ja auch einen Server geben auf dem die Ordnung mal gewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings ists ja auf Hergig genauso, 2 KTs Ordnung verschanzen sich in der Burg, die 3 KTs der Destro haben also schonmal keine Chance. Also müssen wir de Leute rauslocken. Was aber nicht geht, da die einfach Stur hinter den dicken Mauern hocken, Karten spielen udn Bier trinken. Also muss man enttäsucht gegen die Burg anrennen und sich abschlachten lassen. Da fehlt derzeit noch ein bisschen die Möglichkeit, die Burg in Unruhe zu bringen (Lockpick, Sturmleitern usw). Denn wenn amn dann enttäsucht abzieht um ein anderes Gebiet zu locken, kriechen die Ordler aus ihren 4 Wänden und holen sich das Gebote zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, mit 1.2 wird das eh wieder anders. 

PS: Ich bin ork, ich will den offenen Kampf. Kann ja sein, das es taktisch Klüger ist, sich in der Burg zu verstecken, aber ich bin der erste der mit wehenden Banna auf den  Feind zu donnert, auch wenn er mir 10:1 überlegen ist. WAAAGH!


----------



## Arminace (22. Februar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> PS: Ich bin ork, ich will den offenen Kampf. Kann ja sein, das es taktisch Klüger ist, sich in der Burg zu verstecken, aber ich bin der erste der mit wehenden Banna auf den  Feind zu donnert, auch wenn er mir 10:1 überlegen ist. WAAAGH!



ein typischer Ork halt.....doof wie 2 Meter Feldweg ..... auf alles aggro ...... und spielt kein Fußball.


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (22. Februar 2009)

jo, und das ist der unterschied...die eine fraktion versteht unter spielspass den offenen kampf man gegen man, egal wie das verhältnis ausssieht....die andere fraktion versteht unter spielspass den ganzen tag afk in der burg zu stehen und ruf zu leechen. was macht ihr da eigentlich den ganzen tag? ringelpietz mit anfassen? wäre mir ehrlich gesagt irgendwann zu doof...aber gut, jedem das seine. 

btw. wie wäre es eigentlich den burgen-kampf an daoc anzugleichen. der momentane burgenkampf erinnert stakt an die erste daoc zeit....richtig witzig wurde es, als die option eingeführt wurde mit trebuches+katapulten mauern und den burgfried zerlegen zu können....so dass ein reines verstecken, mit dem wissen, dass eh gleich alle über die treppe in den ae laufen müssen, nicht mehr möglich wäre.

nebenbei finde ich es schon extrem witzig, dass es bezüglich eurer überzahl wahrnehmung hier bereits ein comic gibt, welches sich recht scherzhaft mit diesem thema beschäftigt....wie heißt es so schön : in jedem witz steckt (mindestens) ein funke wahrheit.


----------



## Daddelopi (22. Februar 2009)

spielen wir auf dem selben server? ihr destros stellt euch hier als die furchtlosen kämpfer dar dabei nehmt ihr doch genauso die beine in die hand wenn ihr in unterzahl seid. und das wir auf offenem feld nur von euch gebasht werden entspringt doch auch eurem wunschdenken, hält sich wohl eher die waage mit einer leichten tendenz zum order basht destro...wo sind eigentlich die angekündigten festungsraid, hat sich irgendwie nicht viel getan seit freitag..naja wahrscheinlich seid ihr alle am choppa spielen und deswegen..


----------



## Hepha (22. Februar 2009)

Überzahl wahrnehmung?keine ahnung wo du deine augen hast... aber der Samstag und Sonntag haben mir wieder einmal gezeigt wie viele die Destros doch sind.
Und ich glaube es hat mir immer noch keiner erklärt warum die gebiete ständig rot sind...denn laut euren Aussagen müsste es ständig ein sehr ausgeglichenes RVR geben, ich seh keins bis auf in den SCs 
Ihr lasst der Ordnung kein Keep länger als 10-15 min... kann aber auch sein das ihr im Moment nur suuuper zornig und verärgert über das seid, was am Freitag passiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ganz ehrlich... wär ich auch hahahahahaa
Und eure übereifrigen "Was die Ordnung kann, können wir schon lange" Aktionen sind auch zum lachen... man merkt schon am Verhalten im rvr, dass einige das sehr persönlich genommen haben.... hahahaaa


----------



## Pymonte (22. Februar 2009)

Hepha schrieb:


> Überzahl wahrnehmung?keine ahnung wo du deine augen hast... aber der Samstag und Sonntag haben mir wieder einmal gezeigt wie viele die Destros doch sind.
> Und ich glaube es hat mir immer noch keiner erklärt warum die gebiete ständig rot sind...denn laut euren Aussagen müsste es ständig ein sehr ausgeglichenes RVR geben, ich seh keins bis auf in den SCs
> Ihr lasst der Ordnung kein Keep länger als 10-15 min... kann aber auch sein das ihr im Moment nur suuuper zornig und verärgert über das seid, was am Freitag passiert ist
> 
> ...



und ist doch ein gutes Zeichen, Realmpride und so. Warum sollte ich das auch hinnehmen, das mir die Festung unterm A*sch weggelocked wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kann man sich ruhig auch mal rächen. Ist doch ein toller Ansporn und besser als wenn es allen egal wäre. Dann würd nämlich bald nix mehr im RvR abgehen, für keine von beiden Seiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (22. Februar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> und ist doch ein gutes Zeichen, Realmpride und so. Warum sollte ich das auch hinnehmen, das mir die Festung unterm A*sch weggelocked wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




BOAH ... wie sich die destros alle in die drachenwacht-ostburg sind......

naja wir ziehn dann ma ab in unsre hübsche kadrintal nordburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (22. Februar 2009)

hehe, naja, irgendwann werden die Belagerungswaffen dann so gepusht, das man von einer Paarung in die andere schießen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis dahin stürm ich zur Not auch allein auf die Burg zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (23. Februar 2009)

nette mdh-action heut im donnerberg...; hams uns aber selbst versaut, hätten die zone ohne den kleinen fehler locker gelocked und danach wär eh ende gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


burg-def war dann aber noch cool; mehr def als in der festung heut^^


----------



## Arminace (23. Februar 2009)

nicht als ob wir von der HAHAHA nicht auch dagewesen wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Florreng (23. Februar 2009)

Hepha schrieb:


> Überzahl wahrnehmung?keine ahnung wo du deine augen hast... aber der Samstag und Sonntag haben mir wieder einmal gezeigt wie viele die Destros doch sind.
> Und ich glaube es hat mir immer noch keiner erklärt warum die gebiete ständig rot sind...denn laut euren Aussagen müsste es ständig ein sehr ausgeglichenes RVR geben, ich seh keins bis auf in den SCs
> Ihr lasst der Ordnung kein Keep länger als 10-15 min... kann aber auch sein das ihr im Moment nur suuuper zornig und verärgert über das seid, was am Freitag passiert ist
> 
> ...




Du musst es wohl überlesen haben:

In Averland ist immer alles rot, weil die Ordnung sich den ganzen Tag in der Nordburg im Kadrintal versteckt und wartet dass Destro angreift.
Die Ordnung hat zu jeder Tageszeit genug Leute, um einfach die Sachen zu packen und in ein neues Gebiet zu fliegen und da alles einzunehmen, ist doch alles rot.
Das ist Fakt. Die 2-8 WB die permanent in der Kadrintal-Nordburg verschanzt sind, reichen ja locker um ein Gebiet einzunehmen oder kriegt ihr das mit "so wenig" Leuten nicht hin?

Deswegen gibt es kein RvR. Natürlich ist das jetzt für die Order nicht leicht zuzugeben.....würd auch nicht gern zugeben, dass ich mich aus Feigheit den ganzen Tag in eine Burg reinhock und warte ob jemand angreift.....andererseits haut die Order jedesmal ab, wenn sie sieht dass mehr als 10 Leute eine rote Burg deffen^^

und zu:

"Und ich glaube es hat mir immer noch keiner erklärt warum die gebiete ständig rot sind...denn laut euren Aussagen müsste es ständig ein sehr ausgeglichenes RVR geben, ich seh keins bis auf in den SCs"

Was ist denn deine tolle Erklärung?

Das ihr armen Häschen zu wenige seid und deshalb kein einziges SFZ und keine Burg einnehmen könnt, weil jedesmal wenn ihr einen Angriff startet sofort 100 oder mehr Zerstörungsspieler alles deffen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lächerlich. Ihr könntet den ganzen Tag sozusagen alles einnehmen, macht es aber nicht, weil man ja da mal in einen offenen Kampf geraten könnte und keine Burgmauer zum verstecken parat hätte... 

Und von wegen wir lassen euch keine Burg länger als 10 bis 15 Minuten:

Da sieht man nur, dass sich Destro so darüber freut wenn eeeeeendlich mal eine (andere) Burg zum einnehmen ist, weil ihr sonst eben immer nur in derselben hockt.
Wir würden uns über den Riesen-Luxus freuen, den ganzen Tag die Auswahl zu haben, wo man gerade was einnehmen oder kämpfen möchte.


Aber Ordnung so wird das nie was!
Burgen einnehmen lernt man nicht wenn man nie übt und im RvR wird man auch nicht besser, wenn man immer flitzt sobald man Destro sieht (und nicht dick in der Überzahl ist) oder sich den ganzen Tag versteckt^^

Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, aber im Großen und Ganzen bin ich sehr entäuscht über die Feigheit der Order auf Averland. 

Und die, die sich dauernd verstecken schreien jetzt am Lautesten, wie geil ihr doch seit!?! Jo, Ihr seid die Helden...

Tage vor dem Festungraid von euch war nix los, weil ihr nichts gebacken bekommt und seit dem Angriff ist auch wieder kaum mehr was los.
Jetzt verkriecht ihr euch wieder Wochen in euren Löchern um dann irgendwann mal wieder für 3 Std Action zu machen. Bei euch is halt Klasse statt Masse wie man ja immer hört...
Deswegen war das für euch jetzt auch DAS Mega Ereignis, sonst is ja bei euch nie was los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Fazit: Order auf Averland: Ziemlich armselig.....leider.


ICH WÜRDE NIEMANDEM RATEN ALS ORDER AUF AVERLAND ANZUFANGEN, AUßER ER ODER SIE HAT LUST IM T4 DEN GANZEN TAG, WOCHE FÜR WOCHE, DIE SELBE BURG ZU DEFFEN UND DANN EINMAL ALLE 2 MONATE WAS ZU STARTEN^^


Und schon mal prophylaktisch:

Is mir Wurst was die Order dazu sagt......JAJA Ihr seid die Geilsten, Ihr zeigt uns immer wie mans macht, wir sind alles Noobs, bei euch is halt Klasse statt Masse, ich bin ein Lügner und das alles stimmt garnicht, WIR verstecken uns den ganzen Tag und wenn Ihr wolltet hätten wir eh keine Chance, nur ist halt Order auf Averland 10 zu 1 unterlegen, wenn Ihr nur halbsoviele wie wir wärt, würdet ihr uns natürlich in den Erdboden stampfen.

Destro braucht Gegner, keine Opfer!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenotaph (23. Februar 2009)

Irgendwoher kenn ich das ganze hin und her...
...
...
Jetzt weiß ich es! WoW. Da beschweren sich auch andauernd welche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ok, da wird meist geschrien: "Nerf WL!", oder "Dudus sind overpowered!",
aber das Prinzip ist so ziemlich das selbe. Schade eigentlich,
ich dachte, hier wäre es anders. Aber man kann wohl nicht zu viel erwarten.


Nun, sei es, wie es will, ich möcht mich bedanken. Es war schon ein Erlebnis, 
sowohl Freitag, die Offensive mitzumachen, als auch gestern, im Kadrintal mitzudeffen.
Mir hat es Spaß gemacht und die Organisation war sehr gut. Ich will mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß,
Zeno


----------



## McNorit (23. Februar 2009)

Liebe Spieler der Zerstörung auf Averland, 

ich glaub das es Zeit ist, das ich auch mal ein Worte über die momentane Situation auf diesem Server kund tue. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung seit der Beta hier, das ihr mehr Spieler im Open RvR seid als wir, das ist die Erfahrung aus etwa 5 Monaten, jede Woche Open RvR. Warum ist das so, ich möchte an dieser Stelle 2 Hauptgründe dafür nennen?

1. Es gibt rund 20% mehr Destro Spieler auf Averland, der kurzzeitige Bonus für Ordnung auf Averland wie auch die Statistiken zeigen das auf.
2. Es gibt leider viele Ordnungsspieler die hautpsächlich Sc´s machen aber nie ins Open RvR zu finden sind, ich nenne keine Namen aber es sind einige RR60+ Spieler dabei, leider.

Fazit: Wenn bei uns mehr aus den Sc´s in die Open RvR bereiche gehen würden, wäre der Unterschied weniger deutlich. Darüber hinaus wäre es wirklich eine schöne Sache, wenn einige mehr Ordnung auf dem Server spielen würden. Die Überschrift dieses Threads zielt darauf ab. Dann wäre das Kräfteverhältnis nahezu ausgeglichen.

Außerdem möchte ich mich nochmal ganz herzlich bei denen Bedanken die an diesem Event mitgemacht haben auf Ordnungseite, ohne Euch wäre dies nicht möglich gewesen. Ein besonderes Dankeschön auch an die Regimentskommandanten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also liebe Zerstörungsspieler es steht jetzt 1:0 für die Ordnung. Seht mal zu das ihr auch mal ein Event auf die Beine gestellt bekommt und zeigt das ihr es genauso gut könnt wie wir. Eine letzte Frage an die Zerstörungsspieler. Mich würde mal interessieren in wie weit ihr von dem Event wußtet, einige waren ja informiert?

Das nächste mal werden wir eure Hauptstadt anvisieren und nicht nur eine Dunkelelfenfestung, also bleibt auf der Hut!

Norit

Leader der Ally Wächter des Lichts 

Manchmal gewinnt man, das andere mal verlieren die Destros!


----------



## Daddelopi (23. Februar 2009)

Florreng schrieb:


> Die Ordnung hat zu jeder Tageszeit genug Leute, um einfach die Sachen zu packen und in ein neues Gebiet zu fliegen und da alles einzunehmen, ist doch alles rot.
> Das ist Fakt. *Die 2-8 WB* die permanent in der Kadrintal-Nordburg verschanzt sind, reichen ja locker um ein Gebiet einzunehmen oder kriegt ihr das mit "so wenig" Leuten nicht hin?



selten so gelacht.

den rest deines posts lass ich, auf grund deines fundierten wissens über die anzahl der orderspieler, einfach mal unkommentiert.


----------



## oggy4tw (23. Februar 2009)

soviele 3ß+ leute sind ja gar nicht online ?


----------



## Zenotaph (23. Februar 2009)

oggy4tw schrieb:


> soviele 3ß+ leute sind ja gar nicht online ?


vom Alter her? Nun, bei WoW war ich eigentlich ständig der Gildenopa.
Ist bei WAR schon anders. Aber angenehm, muss ich sagen.
Im TS ist es immer recht lustig.


----------



## Snowhawk (23. Februar 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> nette mdh-action heut im donnerberg...; hams uns aber selbst versaut, hätten die zone ohne den kleinen fehler locker gelocked und danach wär eh ende gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja, die Burgdef von Euch Order WÄRE  sicher nett gewesen OHNE das *Standartenbugusing. *
Einfach nur jämmerlich, wenn man sowas nötig hat.
Ihr müsst Euch ab jetzt dann nicht wundern, wenn diese Taktik abgeguckt und sich ganz plötzlich bei Destro massiv ausbreitet wird... 
Das man net einfach FAIR spielen kann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gratulation jedenfalls an Order, der einen neuen Trend in bewegung setzt  hat mit den Flaggen *kotz* keine Ahnung welches Superhirn das extra im US Forum nachlesen und nachäffen musste.


----------



## Grummpf (23. Februar 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> ja, die Burgdef von Euch Order WÄRE  sicher nett gewesen OHNE das *Standartenbugusing. *
> Einfach nur jämmerlich, wenn man sowas nötig hat.
> Ihr müsst Euch ab jetzt dann nicht wundern, wenn diese Taktik abgeguckt und sich ganz plötzlich bei Destro massiv ausbreitet wird...
> Das man net einfach FAIR spielen kann?
> ...



Moin,

was meinst du mit "Standartenbugusing"?

LG

Grummpf


----------



## Snowhawk (23. Februar 2009)

Grummpf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was meinst du mit "Standartenbugusing"?
> 
> ...



Ach machen wirs doch gleich Public und gleiche Chance für alle:
Order hat irgendwo im US Forum folgenden Bug nachgelesen: Standarten auf Treppeaufgang klatschen... so mit 4-5 in einer Reihe Treppe blockieren damit.
kommt kein Angreiffer mehr drann vorbei, da es auch Kollisionsabfrage hat. Sprich so kannst du ne Burg auch mit 5 Standartenträger ohne Tanks ganz einfach verteidigen.

Bug schon seit längerem bekannt... und welche Seite praktizierte es zuerst jetzt hier auf Averland? Have Fun... Trendsetter Order.
Der nächste Festungsangriff wird seeehr interessant werden *lach*

zurück zum Thema: Grats an die Order für Festungseinnahme... trotz massiv unterlegener Def der Destro die es nicht nötig hatte zu Bugusen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich selbst war zu dieser Zeit Lost Vale und hab mich sogar richtig gefreut, dass Order die Festung als erstes holte.
Zum Thema alles Rot: Das Weekend war mal wieder schön feines PVP und blau/rot war so 50-50. Das ihr ach so unterlegen sein sollt, bezweifle ich stark, da auch Destro oft erfolglos versuchte Keeps einzunehmen.

Donnerberg gab es ein paar sehr nette PVP Situationen.  Weiter so!


----------



## Fallraen (23. Februar 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Ach machen wirs doch gleich Public und gleiche Chance für alle:
> Order hat irgendwo im US Forum folgenden Bug nachgelesen: Standarten auf Treppeaufgang klatschen... so mit 4-5 in einer Reihe Treppe blockieren damit.
> kommt kein Angreiffer mehr drann vorbei, da es auch Kollisionsabfrage hat. Sprich so kannst du ne Burg auch mit 5 Standartenträger ohne Tanks ganz einfach verteidigen.
> 
> ...



Ihr seid nicht auf dem laufenden. Dieser bug existiert seit 4 Wochen nicht mehr. Die Standarten erzeugen seit ewigkeiten keine Kollisionsabfrage mehr, was sie aber denoch tun ist
a) Irritieren, weil man einen "Menschlichen Sichtschutz hat, caster können nicht so leicht drann durchklicken
b) Einschüchternde Wirkung wenn da 10 Standarten vor ner Burg stehn.


----------



## Snowhawk (23. Februar 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Ihr seid nicht auf dem laufenden. Dieser bug existiert seit 4 Wochen nicht mehr. Die Standarten erzeugen seit ewigkeiten keine Kollisionsabfrage mehr, was sie aber denoch tun ist
> a) Irritieren, weil man einen "Menschlichen Sichtschutz hat, caster können nicht so leicht drann durchklicken
> b) Einschüchternde Wirkung wenn da 10 Standarten vor ner Burg stehn.



ja klar, deshalb blieben gestern sämtliche Spieler bei 2 verschiedenen Angriffen an den Standarten hängen *lach* Aber wenn du dir ja so sicher bist, wird es dich ja nicht stören, wenn Destro jetzt plötzlich auch soche Spiele treibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

Florreng schrieb:


> In Averland ist immer alles rot, weil die Ordnung sich den ganzen Tag in der Nordburg im Kadrintal versteckt und wartet dass Destro angreift.
> Die Ordnung hat zu jeder Tageszeit genug Leute, um einfach die Sachen zu packen und in ein neues Gebiet zu fliegen und da alles einzunehmen, ist doch alles rot.
> Das ist Fakt. Die 2-8 WB die permanent in der Kadrintal-Nordburg verschanzt sind, reichen ja locker um ein Gebiet einzunehmen oder kriegt ihr das mit "so wenig" Leuten nicht hin?
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe mal das ist ironisch gemeint. Ich musste wirklich lachen, als ich dies gelesen haben. Du glaubst wirklich wir haben pemanent 2-8 Kt's?
Ich glaube, ihr habt beim Festungsraid ein bisschen zu fest auf die Mütze bekommen und seid nicht mehr ganz dicht. (Tut mir leid, dass ich das jetzt so verallgemeinere, aber das ist jetzt hier echt peinlich.)
Es kann schon sein, dass wir immer wie mehr werden, aber in der Überzahl sind wir noch nicht. Die 10 Kt's die wir hatten, waren lange geplant, sonst hätten wir nie so viele gehabt. Also sind 2-8 Wb's völlig übertrieben.
Und jetzt Ruhe. Auf einen guten Kampf.


----------



## Schlork of DOOM (23. Februar 2009)

oh... welche interessante Taktik... 

erbärmlich sowas anzuwenden... 

wobei... wenn ich da an so manchen massenzerg der destros denke... wayne

und da es wayne ist... sollte sich die order nicht wundern wenn, dem orderzerg der weg durch standarten versperrt ist.


----------



## Florreng (23. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das ist ironisch gemeint. Ich musste wirklich lachen, als ich dies gelesen haben. Du glaubst wirklich wir haben pemanent 2-8 Kt's?
> Ich glaube, ihr habt beim Festungsraid ein bisschen zu fest auf die Mütze bekommen und seid nicht mehr ganz dicht. (Tut mir leid, dass ich das jetzt so verallgemeinere, aber das ist jetzt hier echt peinlich.)
> Es kann schon sein, dass wir immer wie mehr werden, aber in der Überzahl sind wir noch nicht. Die 10 Kt's die wir hatten, waren lange geplant, sonst hätten wir nie so viele gehabt. Also sind 2-8 Wb's völlig übertrieben.
> Und jetzt Ruhe. Auf einen guten Kampf.




War übertrieben, is schon klar...muss man nicht wörtlich nehmen.
Obs ein oder 8 Kts sind, is aber für mich kaum von Bedeutung.



Ich bin die letzten Tage seeeehr oft tot oben in der Nordburg im Kadrintal gelegen und hab die Zeit genutzt um mir mal die Deff-Situation anzuschauen.
Da waren zum Teil 100 Leute oben die deffen gegen 1-2 KTs Destro. Manchmal sogar noch *wesentlich* mehr, um genau zu sein hab ich auf offenem Feld noch NIE soviel Order auf nem Haufen gesehen wie da regelmäßig drinstehen.

Zeitgleich sind ALLE anderen Karten rot. 
Die Nordburg wird gedefft, alle Destros zerfetzt, is ja auch ok. 

Aber was passiert dann? Anstatt sich aufzuteilen, die SFZ oder Südburg anzugreifen, in andere Gebiete zu gehen und dort was einzunehmen, bleibt die Order in der Burg. Nix wird erobert, nix gemacht außer gewartet. ...ohne das Destro vor der Tür steht.

DARUM GEHTS! Auch wenn der Angriff abgewehrt wird, gammeln alle weiterhin in der Burg rumm und warten einfach bis wieder mal jemand vorbei kommt.

Macht ihr euch doch mal auf den Weg zum Südkeep, kommt euer Zerg oft garnicht an, weil ihr ja durch offenes Gelände müsst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und sobald da wieder ein paar Destros auftauchen, is Order eh sofort wieder platt gemacht, kommt am Warcamp wieder raus und machen was?


RICHTIG! Stellen sich wieder in die Nordburg, is ja gleich um die Ecke vom Warcamp und warten ob und wann jemand kommt. 
Is ja die einzige blaue Burg, die Destros kommen schon wieder....


JAJA.....IHR ROCKT DEN SERVER^^

Dieses Verhalten is sooooo armselig. Und noch armseliger ist, dieses feige Verhalten darauf zu schieben, dass ihr ja soviel weniger seid.


----------



## Zenotaph (23. Februar 2009)

Florreng schrieb:


> Dieses Verhalten is sooooo armselig. Und noch armseliger ist, dieses feige Verhalten darauf zu schieben, dass ihr ja soviel weniger seid.


Nun, es lässt sich sicher drüber streiten, was denn armselig ist und was nicht.
Ich, für meinen Teil, finde es armselig, andere in Foren zu beschimpfen,
aber gut, das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

@Snowhawk: Das soll kein Angriff sein, aber kann es sein,
dass du ein schlechter Verlierer bist?


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (23. Februar 2009)

Die Standarten standen am Freitag in der gedefften Burg in Caledor auch rum....nur, dass da die Destros am deffen waren und wir nicht durchgekommen sind. Und zum thema Bugusing nötig haben...ich weiss noch vor einigen Wochen, als ihr bei unserer Elfenfestung wart und alle mit Standartenbuffs zugemüllt waren...sogar diejenigen, die nicht ansatzweise in der nähe einer Standarte waren...habe mit meinen Crits grad mal 200 Schaden gemacht....trotzdem habt ihr in der Festung auf die Mütze bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber irgendwie sind wir vor ca. 6 Seiten vom eigentlichen Thema abgedriftet. Es ging doch nicht darum sich gegenseitig fertig zu machen hier(auch, wenn es irgendwie lustig ist zu sehen, wie sich einige reinsteigern). Also immer ruhig bleiben und mal nicht darauf rumreiten, dass wir angeblich nur in Burgen campen, sondern mal dagegen tun, wie z.B. mit nem riesen Zerg(also noch größer als sonst) reinstürmen und uns rausmoschen oder so. Durch rummotzen wirds auch nicht besser.


----------



## Nydras (23. Februar 2009)

is ja alles ganz lustig hier, denke mal der comic von Minarcae sagt alles.


was mich jedoch mal brennend interressieren würde, bekommt man eigentlich geld dafür wenn man als order auf averland heiler spielt ??


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (23. Februar 2009)

Wie? Bezahlte Heilung? Wo kommen wir denn da hin? Soll ich für meinen Schaden auch Geld verlangen? Nee nee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also meines wissens nach gibts da keine Bezahlung für, aber vielleicht war ich mit lvl12 einfach noch nicht groß genug, um einen Lohnscheck zu bekommen...versuchs doch einfach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yronnyn (23. Februar 2009)

Nydras schrieb:


> was mich jedoch mal brennend interressieren würde, bekommt man eigentlich geld dafür wenn man als order auf averland heiler spielt ??



Du bringst mich da auf eine Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (23. Februar 2009)

Dafür müsstest du aber erst zu uns wechseln Yronnyn, anders gibts da keine Möglichkeit zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Hab deinen Bogaschuza letzens mit meinem Maschi im Szenario niedergeschossen....du mich aber warscheinlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzl (23. Februar 2009)

Also manche Leute sollten wirklich mal beachten das es sich hier immernoch um ein Computerspiel handelt und nicht ums Überleben im RL geht.

Grad die Comments seitens der Destros sind doch ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig und klingen ziemlich hasserfüllt. Ich behaupte jetzt mal eine Begegnung auf offener Straße wäre fatal.

Wie wollen wir Ordner nette Spieler finden wenn die Gegner einen derartig schlechten Eindruck hinterlassen....


Grüße Oohla


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (23. Februar 2009)

Squizzl schrieb:


> Wie wollen wir Ordner nette Spieler finden wenn die Gegner einen derartig schlechten Eindruck hinterlassen....



Genau dadurch wirds doch im Prinzip noch leichter..die netten Spieler kommen dann zu uns, weil sie keine Lust auf die anderen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal spaß beiseite: Finde es auch nicht ganz ok, wie die Destros über uns herziehen...von uns(Ordnung) kommt hier aber teilweise auch nur dummes Zeug. Ich finde wir sollten mal die Streitigkeiten auf Schlachtfeld INGAME verlegen, statt hier. Macht nämlich viel mehr spaß.


----------



## Fallraen (23. Februar 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> ja klar, deshalb blieben gestern sämtliche Spieler bei 2 verschiedenen Angriffen an den Standarten hängen *lach* Aber wenn du dir ja so sicher bist, wird es dich ja nicht stören, wenn Destro jetzt plötzlich auch soche Spiele treibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tut es nicht^^ Ne Kollisionsabfrage gilt für beide Seiten, also der Testzwecke wegen stell dir ne Standarte auf - greif nen mob an so das du im kampf bist und lauf durch die standarte. Wir haben das ausgibig getestet, schon vor 4 Wochen - und da ging es bereits nicht mehr. Desweiteren beschreibt der US-Thread das man 3 Standarten vor dei TÜR!!!! stellt - nicht auf die Treppe.

Edit: Hab zu dem Thema grad ein GM-Ticket geschrieben und mal genau nachgefragt... Screens sobald Antwort.
(Falls es wirklich noch Kollisionsabfrage erzeugt, werden wir das nicht mehr verwenden... aber da es das eh nicht tut...

Screenshot mit GM: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1566361/Xanthi_157.jpg.html

Also viel Spaß beim Standarten aufstellen. Gott seid ihr schlechte Verlierer...


----------



## Snowhawk (23. Februar 2009)

Zenotaph schrieb:


> @Snowhawk: Das soll kein Angriff sein, aber kann es sein,
> dass du ein schlechter Verlierer bist?



Wie gesagt, ich gratuliere und freu mich sogar, das Festung fiel. Das hat nichts mit schlechtem Verlieren zu tun, wenn man sich über Bugusing aufregt. Ob die Burg im Donnerberg gefallen wäre oder nicht, war gar nicht mal sicher. Die hätte die Order wohl auch so gehalten... ABER:
Zu solchen Bug-Taktiken zu greiffen und dann zu sagen: "Es war ein toller Burgkampf!" ist einfach nur Heuchlerei.


----------



## Fallraen (23. Februar 2009)

Es ist halt nunmal kein bug, es ist einfach nur irritierend. Nicht mehr nicht weniger...

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1566361/Xanthi_157.jpg.html 

....... mein gott, stellt halt auch die dummen standarten auf, das sind ganz einfach psychologische tricks, sonst nichts.^^
Je mehr ihr dagegen argumentiert mit "oh mein gott wir sind eh gleich viele"... "oh mein gott, bugusing"... desto lächerlicher und amüsanter wird es.

Achja nebenbei, der nächste Kreuzzug wird unter dem Namen "Chuck Norit" geführt. Das nur als Information nebenbei.


----------



## Zenotaph (23. Februar 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> ABER:
> Zu solchen Bug-Taktiken zu greiffen und dann zu sagen: "Es war ein toller Burgkampf!" ist einfach nur Heuchlerei.


Nun, laut Screenshot, von oben, scheint das ja nicht mehr aufzutreten. 
Sicher, dass keine Tanks hinter den Fähnchen standen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormreida (23. Februar 2009)

Also das mit den Standarten hätte ich euch auch so sagen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gilt wirklich nur der Sichtversperrung und evtl. dazu das die FPS der Angreifer nach unten gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema Festungen ... wir Destros hatten übers Wochenende mehrmals versucht eine Festung von euch zu raiden, was wohl eher dem Üben galt unserer Seits. Die Steinwacht ist sehr geil gemacht aber meiner Meinung nach sehr schwer anzugreifen bzw. anderes Seits leicht zu Deffen und die Respawnrate der NPCs unterhalb des Lords ist ja mal abartig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja Lord war am ende bei 88% und dann hattet ihr da gut Def drinne stehn ( was ich beachtlich fand da ihr ja so wenige seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Später am Tag oder auch den Tag darauf standen wir Reikwald ( oder wie dat Ding heisst ). Der Def der schon drin stand als wir kamen war ... böse ... wart ihr da schon am cap ? Naja Reikwald ist meiner Meinung nach leichter wie Steinwacht aber immernoch schwieriger wie jede Elfen Burg einzunehmen, wo mir auch jeder Zustimmen wird hoffe ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allgemein fühl ich mich nach dem Festungsraid der Ordnung wieder sehr sehr wohl auf Averland da wieder mehr los ist im oRvR da vllt viele gesehen haben das da doch was geht. Nunja nichtsdestotrotz ( wird das zusammengeschrieben? Oo ) stirbt Karl Franz wohl eher als (oder wie ?) Tschar´zanek ( wie auch immer ). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Auf weitere gute Schlachten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG
Stormreida

Member of Sun Tzu


----------



## Clashmaniac (23. Februar 2009)

Das ist echt geil wie sich die Destros aufregen, ich lach mich schlapp.
Mega.

"Wir sind garnicht mehr"
"ihr nutzt bugs"
"ihr seid voll feige weil ihr so und so"

Hehe, was kommt als nächstes?

Order 1 : 0 Destro

Mal sehen wie lange ihr, ja, Serverstats etc sagen es ja, trotz überlegenheit, für ein unentschieden braucht.
Aber ggf seid ihr jetzt vor Wut so gestunned das es bald 2 : 0 steht?
Aber nicht das ihr noch eure chars löscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bujakascha


Viel von dem was ihr anprangert ist halt einfach taktik...  in der Masse unterlegen braucht man sowas halt. 
Ich für meinen Teil bin, wie viele andre, genau aus diesem Grund zur Order Seite, viel feind, viel ehr.
Das sowas wie "verschanzen" und "abwarten" etc. neuerdings nicht legitim sein soll nur weil ihr rumzergen wollt, nungut.

Eure qualitäten erkennt man beispielsweise auch oft daran wie ihr euch aus einer Burg ziehen lasst die ihr mitnem Kt defft wenn man mal ne kleine Flucht antäuscht. Sowas Zerggeiles und unüberlegtes, jaja.


Und falls wir einfach, wie viele sagen, mitlerweile garnichtmehr unterbevölkert sind, sondenr rel gleich, tja, dann ist aus der damaligen unterbevölkerung einfach eine ziemliche Organisation entstanden die ihr jetzt halt spürt.


----------



## Taschmahal (23. Februar 2009)

Passt auf als nächste Xanti hast du den Screen auch bugused und den manipuliert und selbst gezeichnet!


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (23. Februar 2009)

so, ich hab mich nun gestern ausführlich mit nem gm unterhalten, wieso die ordnung keinen unterbevölkerungsbonus mehr hat.

die antwort hat mich ein wenig überrascht : 

der gm sagte, dass die ordnung zwar min 1:10 unterlegen ist, jedoch über soviel skill verfügt, dass mythic der meinung ist der bonus tut nicht mehr not.

ok, kleiner witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die wahrheit ist, dass ihr den bonus nicht bekommt, weil ihr uns freitag ne festung weggenommen habt und mythic befürchtet, dass alle destros auf averland aufhören würden zu spielen, und sie einfach dieses wirtschafliche risiko nicht eingehen wollen.

ok, stimmt auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der einzige grund, wieso ihr diesen bonus nicht habt ist : WEIL IHR NICHT UNTERBEVÖLKERT SEID UND DIE SPIELERANZAHL AUF BEIDEN SEITEN FAST GLEICH IST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wer es nicht wahrhaben will kann sich ja gerne mal ig bei nem gm nachfragen und sich dann von erster hand infos besorgen.

so, und was gestern DW abging, war echt superlustig und bestätigt hier viele aussagen.

ihr seid mit ca 2 kt an der westburg und mit einem an der ostburg. ich komm mit meinem kt,bestehend aus 3 gruppen dort an, sehe, dass tor 1 bereits offen ist, geb die anweisung sofort anzugreifen und nicht lame in die burg zu laufen. wir reiben dort alle ordnungs spieler auf (hatte instant meine killquest voll, also behauptet nun nicht ihr wart dort weniger). rennen euch sogar hinterher, da euch nichts besseres eingefallen ist als wie hühnchen wild durcheinander zu laufen. wir verfolgen euch fast bis zum nächsten sfz (obwohl tor 1 bei uns immer noch offen war, tor 2 unter 100%) und treffen an der brücke aud die 2 kts von der westburg. wir versuchen zu kämpfen, werden jedoch überrannt. ich geb die order aus zu releasen und schnell zur ostburg zu reiten. bei dem versuch dann über den seiteneingang in die burg zu gelangen musste ich sfeststellen, dass der gaze innenraum voll mit ordlern war...(knapp 3 kt?)
und was ist? anstatt dort einen koordinierten angriff zu starten (mehr als die hälfte war da ja schon geschafft) lasst ihr euch von 1,5 kts zurückdrängen und verzieht euch....LOL

wißt ihr wieso ihr bereits mit einem kt in der burg probleme habt diese einzunehmen? weil ihr immer nur leere burgen einnehmt, den kampf nicht gewohnt seid und nur in deutlicher überzahl (siehe freitag) überhaupt was gebacken bekommt.

naja, da ihr mal wieder dem kampf ausgewichen seid bin ich dann auch mit meiner gruppe lv, da rvr für mich nicht aus rennen+rennen besteht!

mfg pulver


----------



## Zenotaph (23. Februar 2009)

Stormreida schrieb:


> Nunja nichtsdestotrotz ( wird das zusammengeschrieben? Oo ) stirbt Karl Franz wohl eher als (oder wie ?) Tschar´zanek ( wie auch immer ).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gesundheit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na ja, ob der Imperator fällt, bleibt erstmal abzuwarten. 
Ich schätze, die Destroseite wird erstmal, und das bald, gleichziehen.
Und was danach kommt? Well, who knows?

Bleiben eigentlich die Festungen, wenn die restlichen Hauptstädte kommen?


----------



## Clashmaniac (23. Februar 2009)

@Vicious_Pulvertoastman

...och also bitte, so aktionen habt ihr auch selber schon zu genüge geschluckt, kommt halt drauf an wie die orga ist.
rennt nen Random kt gegen nen Ally Kt mit ts kann ich dir auch sagen wer von den beiden gewinnt.

Wir zerroppen auch 2 kts destros mit 1 kt Organisierter Leute.


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (23. Februar 2009)

es dreht sich darum, dass ihr den kampf an der ostburg nicht angenommen habt, obwohl ihr zahlenmäßig deutlich mehr wart zu diesem zeitpunkt und mal wieder gerannt seid wie die hühner....ist auch nicht der entscheidene punkt meines letzten posts....

so, liebe wir sind deutlich in der unterzahl ordler, erklärt mir doch mal wieso ihr den unterbevölkerungsbonus nicht mehr habt, obwohl ihr ja eurer meinung nach so deutlich weniger seid...los traut euch, ich möcht auch noch was zu lachen haben.


mfg pulver


----------



## Clashmaniac (23. Februar 2009)

Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> es dreht sich darum, dass ihr den kampf an der ostburg nicht angenommen habt, obwohl ihr zahlenmäßig deutlich mehr wart zu diesem zeitpunkt und mal wieder gerannt seid wie die hühner....ist auch nicht der entscheidene punkt meines letzten posts....
> 
> so, liebe wir sind deutlich in der unterzahl ordler, erklärt mir doch mal wieso ihr den unterbevölkerungsbonus nicht mehr habt, obwohl ihr ja eurer meinung nach so deutlich weniger seid...los traut euch, ich möcht auch noch was zu lachen haben.
> 
> ...



daran aber das wir den hatten, und das noch garnichtmal soo lange her ist erkennst du aber garnix oder?
aber wir haben den nichtmehr weil ihr halt dauernt auf den popo bekommt :-( 

Und wenn , wieviele kts waren es meintest du ? 3 Kts ? die ihr auch noch "zurückdrängt" mit "nur" 1,5Kt. (ka wieviele Kts du als fähig ansiehst ne Burg zu deffen, meines erachtens sind 1,5kt ausreichend die auchnoch durch die Seitentür plötzlich gehoppst kommen und die Stoffis zerlegen) sich dann verkrümeln.. reicht dir das nicht ?. Also wenn sie alle gleichzeitig weg sind und ihr plötzlich komplett alleine da standet waren sie wohl organisiert und hatten dann wohl irgenteinen Plan.
Wenns randoms waren, wie ich eher glaube, kannst du mir nicht erzaehlen das ihr da nicht noch genug abgefarmt habt, weil MEHR bekommen wir von euch auch nie zu sehen wenn wir mit Paar Leutz euch am Aufgang zerschellen lassen.


----------



## Zenotaph (23. Februar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Wenns randoms waren, wie ich eher glaube, kannst du mir nicht erzaehlen das ihr da nicht noch genug abgefarmt habt, weil MEHR bekommen wir von euch auch nie zu sehen wenn wir mit Paar Leutz euch am Aufgang zerschellen lassen.


Hrhr, so, wie gestern, in Eataine? Hat mich ein wenig an die Thermophylen erinnert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (23. Februar 2009)

kein unterbevölkerungsbonus mehr weil nicht mehr unterbevölkert, ganz einfache sache...dass ihr vielleicht kurzzeitig unterbevölkert wart bezweifelt hier auch niemand, fakt ist jedoch, dass ihr es zur zeit nicht mehr seid, da euch der bonus nicht mehr gewährt wird. oder meinst du der wurde euch weggenommen weil alle gms hier destro spielen?

also bleibt beiden fakten 

mfg


----------



## Fallraen (23. Februar 2009)

Den ordi unterzahl bonus bekommt man erst bei einer unterlegenheit von 33%; wir sind aber nur um 20% unterlegen... das ist aber bei der population von averland ne ganze menge, merkste was?


----------



## Clashmaniac (23. Februar 2009)

Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> kein unterbevölkerungsbonus mehr weil nicht mehr unterbevölkert, ganz einfache sache...dass ihr vielleicht kurzzeitig unterbevölkert wart bezweifelt hier auch niemand, fakt ist jedoch, dass ihr es zur zeit nicht mehr seid, da euch der bonus nicht mehr gewährt wird. oder meinst du der wurde euch weggenommen weil alle gms hier destro spielen?
> 
> also bleibt beiden fakten
> 
> mfg



Meinem Vorposter Recht geb.
Meinst du nur weil er weg ist isses jetzt 1:1? wir sind einfach nitmehr so dolle weniger wie vorher.
Aber Immernoch en guter Batzen.
Das ihr jetzt auf einmal so tun wollt als ob ihr nicht im Normalfall in der Überzahl seid ist doch irgentwie..nä.. komisch.

es ist ja auch nichts schlimmes, ich mags halt lieber in der unterzahl zu sein.
Euer Problem ist halt nur das ihr dank masse immer en leichtes spiel habt, da Masse halt alles ist gegen Randoms.
Kommt dann aber ne Bomben Organisation aus dieser Frustration heraus Wochenlang von den Destros überrant zu werden wirds halt brenzlig und ihr bekommt aufn popo.
Deswegen ist die Festung gefallen, und deswegen kommt es immer weniger zu, für euch anscheinend, spassigem gezerge.
Denn ka, das Überrollen macht irgentwie nur der Lawine spass, mir persönlich dem ich drunter liege nicht so doll, euch aber trotz unterzahl den letzten nerv zu rauben indem man eher so Plänkler attacken startet und ihr eure Masse ja auch immer erstmal koordinieren müsst macht spass und ist auch taktisch durchaus sinnvoll.

Ggf habt ihr ja auch bald das Glück, denn wenns wirklich mal so sein wird das Order mehr is wie destros, dauerts nicht lange und die taktik wird vergessen und die leute wollen rumzergen wie ihr, hier und da mal zack zack was nehmen. Dann könnt ihr uns ja genauso Rumscheuchen.
Aber grade.. tja...


----------



## Zenotaph (23. Februar 2009)

Derjenige, der genau weiss, wann er kämpfen darf und wann nicht , wird sicher siegen.
Sun-Tzu - Die Kunst des Krieges.
*in die Sig schiel*

Ich muss da Clashmaniac völlig rechtgeben.
Es kommt wohl, vor allem, auf Timing und Koordination an.


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (23. Februar 2009)

nur weil auf unserer seite 20% mehr chars erstellt wurden, bedeutet dies nicht zwangsweise, dass wir auch 20% mehr spieler haben, da, wie bereits gesagt, diese zahlen nicht aussagekräftig sind. wieso? 1) chars ohne gilde werden nicht berücksichtigt 2) lediglich die chars gezählt werden, jedoch nicht die accouts auf die sich diese anzahl verteilt.


so und um noch eins draufzusetzen hab ich mich mal ein wenig auf warhammerstatus.com rumgetrieben und die chars beider seiten die über rr 40 sind zusammen addiert...und siehe da :

ordnung = 527 ppl > rr40

desto     = 552 ppl > rr40

das ergibt für mich knapp 5% mehr rr 40 chars auf desto seite....alles unter rr 40 hab ich deshalb nicht gewertet, weils a) entweder twinks sind  oder b) sie unter diesem rr wohl ganz offensichtlich eh nicht viel rvr/pvp machen und insofern irrelevant sind.

mfg


----------



## Clashmaniac (23. Februar 2009)

Wow, also weil du dir jetzt regeln zurecht legst wie du was zählst wird die statistik besser?
Ganz nach: "glaube keiner statistik die du nicht selber gefälscht hast"

Das es allgemein mehr destros als Order gibt, auch auf andren servern, ist vollkommen neu.
Und das 99% der Leute Destros spielen weil sie so dufte aussehen etc ist auch vollkommen neu.

Alles , worüber seit monaten geredet wurde, wird jetzt einfach verworfen weil ihr aufn popo bekommen habt und du dir so wunderschön eine statistik zurecht legst mit ebenso schönen erklaerungen.


Na Happy birthday.

Das jetzt 40er unter rr 40 plötzlich twinks sein müssen ist echt bombe, wirklich. Würde mir als erklärung dienen das weniger destros Szenario Farmen um schnell auf rr40 zu kommen sondern im Orvr rumzergen, was ja bekanntlich weniger ruf gibt. Und das mehr Destros sich schnell auf 40 ziehen lassen ohne auf den rufrang zu achten.
Diese schätzung würde ich auf etwa 25% setzen so das wir auf... VERDAMMT WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN, komme.

Ich finde das habe ich mir auch schön aus den fingern gesogen und ist plausibel!



Ich glaub ein tread höher wird grade auch darüber diskutiert das es wohl voll die choppa schwämme geben wird, aber das ist die neue Order klasse, hast recht.


----------



## Fallraen (23. Februar 2009)

Werbung für Ordnung Averland. Fangt Ordnung an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenotaph (23. Februar 2009)

Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> nur weil auf unserer seite 20% mehr chars erstellt wurden, bedeutet dies nicht zwangsweise, dass wir auch 20% mehr spieler haben, da, wie bereits gesagt, diese zahlen nicht aussagekräftig sind. wieso? 1) chars ohne gilde werden nicht berücksichtigt 2) lediglich die chars gezählt werden, jedoch nicht die accouts auf die sich diese anzahl verteilt.


Jetzt wirds hinten höher, wie vorn. 
Wenn ich deiner Logik folge, müsste das bedeuten, dass 20% der erstellten Destrochars nicht gespielt werden,
was sich aber nicht auf Ordercharaktere erstreckt. Also spielen auf Orderseite alle, die mal angefangen haben...

Und was die Sache mit Rang und Rufrang angeht: Es soll auch Menschen geben, die nicht sehr viel Zeit haben.
Mein Schwertmeister ist jetzt Rang 39 und hat einen Rufrang von 31. 
Trotzdem war ich sowohl Freitag, als auch Samstag und Sonntag online.
Und ich war sowohl beim Angriff auf die DE-Festung mit dabei, als auch beim Deffen gestern.
Allerdings war ich da im Kadrintal, wo auch ganz schön was los war.


----------



## Clashmaniac (23. Februar 2009)

Zenotaph schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds hinten höher, wie vorn.
> Wenn ich deiner Logik folge, müsste das bedeuten, dass 20% der erstellten Destrochars nicht gespielt werden,
> was sich aber nicht auf Ordercharaktere erstreckt. Also spielen auf Orderseite alle, die mal angefangen haben...
> 
> ...




Sarkasm.
MAN BIST DU DOOF.
jetzt hast du für IHN argumentiert, da du Order spielst verdammt.
weil die Destros.. die machen vor rr 40 kein Orvr.!!!
sarkasm.

manmanmanman.
da reden wir nochmal drüber.


----------



## Zenotaph (23. Februar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Sarkasm.
> MAN BIST DU DOOF.
> jetzt hast du für IHN argumentiert, da du Order spielst verdammt.
> weil die Destros.. die machen vor rr 40 kein Orvr.!!!
> ...


Öh, ja, also, ich, äh, ich nehms zurück. Darfst mich im TS beschimpfen.
Vielleicht schaff ich's heut mal vor 21:00 daheim zu sein. Dann komm ich noch on.


----------



## Clashmaniac (23. Februar 2009)

kannste haken, wir haben rosenmontag, ich warte nur grade auf mein taxi.
Alaaf übrigens.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so weg.
rechnet aber mit mir wennich wiederkomme, dieser drops ist noch nicht gelutscht, muhahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (23. Februar 2009)

hrhr, ihr seid echt komisch....ihr beruft euch auf diese zahlen, sagt dass ihr 20% weniger seid...dann erklärt mir doch bitte mal woher ihr diese zahlen habt??? auf welche statistik beruft ihr euch??? auf die gleiche, die ich ein wenig anders interpretiert habe. und ja, trau keiner statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast, nimm dir die zahlen die du brauchst, um das zu belegen was du belegen willst.

aber lasst mich raten,dieses gilt natürlich mal wieder nur für die destrus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


btw, hab ich alles unter lvl 40 rr 40 rausgenommen,weils (für beide seiten) keine wirklichen gegner sind, sondern diese spieler nicht mehr als kanonenfutter sind.

mfg


----------



## Daddelopi (23. Februar 2009)

tja eine tatsächliche übersicht der aktiven auf averland gespielten chars wäre schon was tolles ...solang wir die nicht haben kann hier jeder behaupten was er will, wer flieht zählt jeden feind doppelt, das gilt für beide seiten. wette 10g das ich jetzt schon weis was destro hierrauf antworten wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenotaph (23. Februar 2009)

Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> btw, hab ich alles unter lvl 40 rr 40 rausgenommen,weils (für beide seiten) keine wirklichen gegner sind, sondern diese spieler nicht mehr als kanonenfutter sind.


Seh ich anders. Man kann auch so was reissen. Ein Beispiel? Aus meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen?
Bin ja Rang 39. Sonntag im Kadrintal gewesen, wo es schon recht derb zuging.
Ein Schwertmeister hat da zwei sehr schöne Fähigkeiten, namentlich Verärgern und Herausfordern.
Ersteres ist sehr günstig, um mal schnell den einen, oder anderen, Gegner von hergeprügelten Freunden wegzuholen.
Meist merkt das der Gegner nämlich nicht sofort. Zweiteres ist da gleichermaßen nützlich, 
denn es senkt den Schaden, den die Destros, in bestimmtem Umkreis, bei jedem, außer mir, machen. 
Rooten und snaren kann ich auch unter 40/40.
Zudem kann ich mich vor unsere DDs stellen, was den Schaden verringert, den sie einstecken müssen.
Dazu kommen noch Moralfähigkeiten, die ich gerne einsetze, wie zum Beispiel 'Ausmerzen', oder, 
da weiß ich grad nicht, wie es heißt, einen AP-Bonus für die ganze Gruppe, etc, etc, etc...
Und da wir fixe Heiler haben, steh ich auch lange genug, um was zu erreichen.


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (23. Februar 2009)

an meinen vorposter, wir können uns gerne mal irgendwo treffen und dann beweise ich dir das gegenteil :>

mfg


----------



## Snowhawk (23. Februar 2009)

Zenotaph schrieb:


> Seh ich anders. Man kann auch so was reissen. Ein Beispiel? Aus meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen?
> Bin ja Rang 39. Sonntag im Kadrintal gewesen, wo es schon recht derb zuging.
> Ein Schwertmeister hat da zwei sehr schöne Fähigkeiten, namentlich Verärgern und Herausfordern.
> Ersteres ist sehr günstig, um mal schnell den einen, oder anderen, Gegner von hergeprügelten Freunden wegzuholen.
> ...



genau die Leute schreien dann NERF Klasse XXX, wenn ne hohe Critzahl an ihnen Aufleuchtet von nem Gegner der 4 Teile Dunkeltrost und 2 Teile Eroberer trägt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenotaph (23. Februar 2009)

@Vicious_Pulvertoastman:
Im 1vs1 mag das stimmen. Aber im Team bin ich auch unter 40/40 nützlich.

@Snowhawk: Hab ich nie, werd ich nie. Warum auch?


edit: Bin jetzt erstmal weg. Antworten kämen erst später...


----------



## Rethelion (23. Februar 2009)

Hm ich hab den Beitrag hier heute etwas überflogen und bin schon fast am überlegen ob ich mein Konto reaktiviere und auf Averland anfange.
Irgendwie hört sich das herausfordernd an der Ordnung beizutreten und mal was anzufangen.
Hm, mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (23. Februar 2009)

Dieses reparieren der Tore, schreit ja gerade zu nach Bugusing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber eins ist klar...... wir haben seit 438 Tagen die Kadrintal Nordburg gedefft. Wenns um deffen geht, haben wir viel Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanesco (23. Februar 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm ich hab den Beitrag hier heute etwas überflogen und bin schon fast am überlegen ob ich mein Konto reaktiviere und auf Averland anfange.
> Irgendwie hört sich das herausfordernd an der Ordnung beizutreten und mal was anzufangen.
> Hm, mal schaun
> 
> ...



Selbiges denke ich mir auch gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich schon Chars auf Averland habe, ich müsste nur das Konto reaktivieren.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Februar 2009)

Soa Account reaktiviert, aber ich kann mich mal wieder nicht entscheiden was ich spielen soll.
Auf der Seite der Zerstörung würde ich einen Auserkorenen nehmen, aber bei der Ordnung... was nimmt man denn da wenn man eine Nahkämpferklasse will die viel aushält, aber auch gut austeilen kann?
Denke mal das ich beim Ritter des Sonnenordens bleiben werde, der ist mir momentan am sympathischten.


----------



## Fallraen (23. Februar 2009)

Werbung: Suceed.

Ritter is nice^^


----------



## Arminace (23. Februar 2009)

Juhuu... einen Spieler mehr zu verprügeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hepha (23. Februar 2009)

Ich wollt nur nochmal eben was zum "nur im Keep rumgammeln" schreiben...
Ich habe mit 1 KT am Sonntag Keeps erobern wollen... ging anfangs auch recht gut. an fast jedem Keep war auch ein wenig deff aber nichts ernstes...
Jedes Keep was wir eingenommen haben war keine 15-20 min später wieder rot. Im Donnerberg angekommen haben wir dort auch noch ein Keep geholt.
Also ritten wir zum anderen im Donnertal,1 Tor down... super dachten wir, klappt ja... BÄM Ostkeep rot! keine 3 min Später lag unser KT auch am Boden...denn die 2 KTs Destros waren einfach schneller als wir...
Wozu denn überhaupt noch Keeps holen?
Ahhh man könnte sie ja deffen... dann blieben sie ja wenigstens blau... ABER ACH NEEEEE..... DAS JA VERBOTEN UND GILT ALS FEIGE....


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

Florreng schrieb:


> JAJA.....IHR ROCKT DEN SERVER^^
> 
> Dieses Verhalten is sooooo armselig. Und noch armseliger ist, dieses feige Verhalten darauf zu schieben, dass ihr ja soviel weniger seid.


Weisst du was armselig ist, z.B. du bist armselig und jeder andere Destro der das gleiche wie du behauptet auch.

Ohh. klar wir verstecken uns in der Nordburg. Die Festung wurde von Npc's erobert, weil sonst nichts im RvR laufen würde.
Ihr erzählt hier sooo ein Sch****. Schlimmer geht es fast nicht.
In letzter Zeit war übrigens oft das Kadrintal gelockt. Aber klar wir rennen extra ins Kadrintal und verstecken uns.

Es kommt mir einfach so vor, als bist du ein schlechter Verlierer. Wir haben es nunmal geschafft, ihr nicht und das ist das was zählt.
Also sucht euch mal richtige Argumente oder seid einfach still. Also bitte das ist unter dem Buffedniveau.

MfG 
Skatero


----------



## Kollesche (23. Februar 2009)

is doch egal wer hier mehr chars hat oder net solange alle spaß haben, oder etwa net?????

so von mir auch mal dankeschön an alle destros und ordler die heute so fleißig im t2 geraidet haben! wa rein schöner tag mit 2 mal gutem gemetzel bei mandreds stellungen!
Danke


----------



## Khargrim (23. Februar 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Soa Account reaktiviert, aber ich kann mich mal wieder nicht entscheiden was ich spielen soll.
> Auf der Seite der Zerstörung würde ich einen Auserkorenen nehmen, aber bei der Ordnung... was nimmt man denn da wenn man eine Nahkämpferklasse will die viel aushält, aber auch gut austeilen kann?
> Denke mal das ich beim Ritter des Sonnenordens bleiben werde, der ist mir momentan am sympathischten.




Jo die Tanks könne mit 40 dann je nach Setup auch ganz schön was raushauen

Ansonsten ist der WL noch recht geil oder man wartet halt auf den Slayer


----------



## Rethelion (23. Februar 2009)

Khargrim schrieb:


> Jo die Tanks könne mit 40 dann je nach Setup auch ganz schön was raushauen
> 
> Ansonsten ist der WL noch recht geil oder man wartet halt auf den Slayer



Für was steht WL?Sicher ned für Warlock oder? =D


----------



## sTereoType (23. Februar 2009)

wl = white lion also weißer löwe


----------



## Rethelion (23. Februar 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wl = white lion also weißer löwe


Ah ok,danke
Mit dem kam ich aber nicht so richtig klar, geht mir ungefähr so wie in WoW mit dem Jägerpet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (23. Februar 2009)

Wegen der Unterzahl diskussion... was heiler-unterschiede im RvR & SC ausmachen muss ich keinem sagen. Destro hat generell immer 3-4 Heiler im Scenario, order oftmals keinen. Wir haben mühe KTS mit heiler zu füllen:

693 Erzis
653 Runis
937 Sigmas
---------
2283 erstellte Heiler.

1150 Schamanen
997 Zeloten
976 Jünger
---------------
3113 erstellte Heiler.

Allein der Unterschied in der Heilerriege ist so krass und wirkt sich unglaublich stark auf Scenario winrate und RvR aus. Und das belegen meine Erfahrungen, soviele Hei-Schamies wie es gibt bei euch die ich hasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blood B. (23. Februar 2009)

Die Flame-Wars gehen ja langsam richtig gut ab hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das Flamen hier ist nicht mal schlecht, stachelt alle ingame an und lockt Leser (mögliche neue Spieler^).


Ich bin auch FÜR mehr Order auf Averland, vor allem welche die genauso gerne hirnlos zergen wie wir, ist oft eh viel lustiger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch gerne mehr Heiler aber bitte keine Siggis mehr, die gehn mir aufn Keks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarwid (24. Februar 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Wegen der Unterzahl diskussion... was heiler-unterschiede im RvR & SC ausmachen muss ich keinem sagen. Destro hat generell immer 3-4 Heiler im Scenario, order oftmals keinen. Wir haben mühe KTS mit heiler zu füllen:




Also manchmal hab ich echt das Gefühl wir spielen nicht auf dem gleichen Server. War heute Abend 2x Schlangenpassage. Fast die Hälfte der Ordnertruppe bestand beide Male aus Heilern^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (24. Februar 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Also manchmal hab ich echt das Gefühl wir spielen nicht auf dem gleichen Server. War heute Abend 2x Schlangenpassage. Fast die Hälfte der Ordnertruppe bestand beide Male aus Heilern^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, stimmt schon - hatt ich auch hin und wieder. Nur heiler is auch mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte heute maln Praag Game; da hab ich man screen gemacht^^
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1570252/Xanthi_164.jpg.html

Healstatistik, sortiert. Bei solchen games kann man sich die Haare ausreißen, man kriegt nix down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(wir hatten auch kein schlechten heal dabei aber... 6 zeloten, 3 schammies, 1 jünger) das sprengt den rahmen^^- und davon natürlich 3 heiler die über rr60 sin^^

Aber sowas is noch ned ganz so schlimm. Das aller schlimmste auf Destro, das unglaublich unglaublich ätzenste is die Theurg stammgrp. Das geht garnich; schwups 6 angesaugt und down durch die 2 sorceresses im Hintergrund. Das ist so unglaublich frustrierend ^^


----------



## Morainne (24. Februar 2009)

Ich reroll mal und fang nen Zeloten an! Habt ihr sicher noch Bedarf oder?


----------



## Jarwid (24. Februar 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Hatte heute maln Praag Game; da hab ich man screen gemacht^^
> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1570252/Xanthi_164.jpg.html
> 
> Healstatistik, sortiert. Bei solchen games kann man sich die Haare ausreißen, man kriegt nix down
> ...




Was war das denn fürn SC^^ Habt ihr euch gegenseitig totgeheilt? 10 Destroheiler vs. 7 Ordnerheiler. Und ich dachte Heiler seien Mangelware. Gut das es nicht so ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## infis (24. Februar 2009)

Hi

Ich habe aufgrund des Threades einfach mal einen Sonnenritter angefangen und ihn inzwischen auf lvl14 gebracht. Muss sagen, hatte die letzten beiden Tage im T1 und T2 superviel Spass in den RvR gebieten. Auch in den meisten Sc´s wurde koordinert zusammengespielt.
Dazu kommt noch ein freundlicher Umgangston und zu allen Zeiten belebte Gebiete... wass will man mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe in T3 und T4 kann ich die gleichen erfahrungen machen...


----------



## Elead (24. Februar 2009)

Schon witzig wie ihr immer noch darauf pocht soooo viel weniger zu sein. 
Nachts um 2:30Uhr ca 2.5- 3Kt Def in der Festung, schon klar. 
Witzigerweise davon gefühle 50% Feuermages. Scheint ja ne easy win Klasse zu sein. 
Naja, man kann ja locker flockig damit durch alle Wände und Decken nuken ich vertehe das schon keine Sorge =)

...und NEIN es war nur n Just for Fun Angriff weil Zufallslock mit ca 1 KT Randoms =)

Naja wie auch immer, seit eurem Angriff ist endlich Leben in der Bude =)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Aka


----------



## Clashmaniac (24. Februar 2009)

so, da bin ich wieder, rosenmontag ist vorbei, was haben wir? kurz vor 3. joa. das tippen fällt schwer.
die letzten 2  seiten überflogen, ausser flame ist nicht viel gewesen?
wo sind eure glorreichen statistiken?
wirken etwa eure ausfluechte im vollen kopp genausowenig wie vorher?
rerolled doch bitte wie ihr wollt!
und labert labert labert.
1:0 steht es.
Immernoch.
und wie langsam diese pseudo intelktuellen pfeifen was von "flame haha ist lustig" hier reinfallen.
Ihr seid die ultra rocker des servers, fuehlt euch von mir auf die schulter geklopft.


letztendlich habt ihr der aussage bis zu den letzten Fundierten nichts entgegen zu setzen, da muss ich ja noch vor pulvertoastman den hut ziehen das er es wenigstens versucht hat.
manoman.

Cry me a River baby.

 Zu meinem Vorposter: 50% feuermages und IHR bekommt nix gebacken??!?!?! können wir das selbe spiel morgen mit ... .........moment.....fundiert...?!?!?! 50% sorceres haben? BITTE. ich brauch noch 2-3 rufränge.
Aber wenn ihr schon in der burg seid wechseln wir, nur das ihrs wisst. am besten ihr kommt durchs seitentor an der andren burg, da kann ich leichter abfarmen.



aber das war grad appeliert darauf das feuermages imba sind oder....ach ich verstehe...
NERF FEUERMAGE!!!!


bei euch von HAHAHA weiss man eh nie genau was Random is und orga, aber zu 99% seid ihr abfarm.
Wie ihr euch fantasie gebilde von 2-3 KTS und davon anscheindn 1.5kts Feuermages ausmalt, um 2:30 am rosenmontag ist echt witzig.
Und dann 1.5kts die alle bugusing betreiben, durch wände, decken, ecken und kanten.
Ihr seid echt HAHAHA.
haltet ihr eure Trials eigendlich mal zurück?

Aber da muss ich zustimmen, euer geschwätz bringt leben in die bude, mir juckts in den fingern grade... ggf farm ich noch 2 ungedeffte destro burgen am ROSENMONTAG ab...NEIN, ich geh ma SCHLAFEN.

ne et isja schon dienstag.. versuchts gleich...am besten.. ich mussma pennen.
Vor mir seid ihr sicher , ich hetz euch nichtmehr quer durche gegend wärend meine 1.5kts feuermages euch woanders downnuken.

Aber wir ham KARNEVAL et war sicha en Scherz!! ALAAAAAAAAAAAF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (24. Februar 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt schon - hatt ich auch hin und wieder. Nur heiler is auch mist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jep, da raufe ich mir auch die haare, weil genug hybride dabei sind die damage hätten machen können.
aber eure klasse habt ihr (beider seids) noch nicht so richtig gerafft.
da mussman mehr machen wie wild aufm squared-addon rumdrücken.
Sigmars mit 1k damage. Wow.

Aber das spiel ist noch jung, in , ich denke mal, einem jahr habt sogar ihr das gelernt wie man Zb. nen Sigmar spielt.
Sry.

ggf haut mythic auch nochmal nen BUFF raus das ihr eure HYBRIDE auch so spielt wie sie gedacht sind.
Sigmars mit 200k Heal ( THX 2U IAM IN DEF AND I HEAL MA GRP) is leider....FAIL

jep, das isn Order hate, hasst mich also alle.

Ich liebe ja diese Nase-hoch-Sigmars die 200k Heal in Def machen obwohl man abgefarmt wird wie die hölle, dank grp heal. Weil....ka...mehr wie rumstehen tun die nicht, und solo heals die dem EIN oder ANDREM tank in der offens mal was bringen würden haben die UCH, aber die werden mal ausgelassen.
Aber da geht ja ZERG-LOLS-GRP-HEALUNG flöten, weil beides gleichzeitig geht ja nit.


grrrrrrrrrrrrr hass..schlafen...


----------



## Blood B. (24. Februar 2009)

Jo Clash lass lieber den Sprit ausm Balch wenn ihn nicht verträgst...
Du bist echt die Lachnummer schlechthin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wünsch euch trotzdem allen was, nacht zusammen^


----------



## Taschmahal (24. Februar 2009)

Naja bei Clashmaniac weiß man wenigstens das er wohl getrunken hat, bei den anderen ists glaub ich normaler zustand?

Wie gesagt Destros alles schreiben nützt nix, die einzigen Zahlen die etwas belegen sind die von warhammerstatus, von wardb.com, die heilerzahlen etc. die wir alle gepostet haben und die ihr euch auf den seiten selbst nachschauen können, und wir gehen da nicht von irgendwelchen selbsterfunden prozentzahlen wie pulvertoastman aus. Zeigt mir bitte das Gegenstück. Nur weil wir keinen unterbevölkerungsbonus haben, heißt das nicht das wir ausgeglichen sind, sondern nur nicht mehr so unterbevölkert wie wirs waren.

Ihr flamt alle, dass ihr kampf wollt. Jungs es steht 1:0 für Ordnung - ihr seid gefragt - also kämpft und flamt uns nicht, wenn wir alles legale (wie burgdeff und standarten - ebenfalls nachgewiesen per screenshot) nutzen um euch von unserer festung fern zu halten. Ihr flamt uns weil wir unsere Burgen nicht deffen, deffen wir aber unsere festungen werden wir erst recht geflamt? Uns sind unsere burgen egal, und euch eure festungen 30 deffer - lol, das steht bei uns schon in den festungen wenn ihr noch net mal gelockt habt. Werdet erwachsen und flamt uns nicht, wenn ihr nicht eure festungen deffen wollt, wir flamen euch auch nicht dafür, dass wir nachdem wir mit 1kt die burgen blau machen uns umsehen und sie von 2kt's wieder rot gefärbt werden.


----------



## Zenotaph (24. Februar 2009)

Taschmahal schrieb:


> Jungs es steht 1:0 für Ordnung - ihr seid gefragt - also kämpft


Kann man so stehen lassen. Aber bitte erst am WE. 
Von Montag bis Samstag hab ich immer so viel zu tun.


----------



## Speckisbaby (24. Februar 2009)

meine güte habt ihr alle langeweile oder was... es machen sich hier beide seiten sowas von lächerlich unglaublich...
wieso müsst ihr euch auch noch hier in den foren gegenseitig an, reicht es nicht das wir im spiel gegeneinander spielen???

Ordnung meckert ihr seit mehr wobei es in letzter zeit ziemlich ausgeglichen ist, destros meckern angeblich kein offener kampf, dabei sind sie gestern direkt wieder bei beiden festungen weggelaufen und haben sich danach in der dw burg vercampt...

beide seiten nur am meckern, so wirds nie was mit dem spiel...


----------



## softcake_orange (24. Februar 2009)

GZ an die Ordis auf Averland!

Da zeigt sich, dass die Ordnung wirklich was im Kopf hat. 
Schließlich sind sie zahlenmäßig auf jedem Server unterlegen. 

Eigentlich hätte ich ja erwartet, dass ImbaHana euch allein platt haut (insider gag).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Schnell mal meine Sig ändern... omg...


----------



## Jarwid (24. Februar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> so, da bin ich wieder, rosenmontag ist vorbei, was haben wir? kurz vor 3. joa. das tippen fällt schwer.
> ...
> Aber wir ham KARNEVAL et war sicha en Scherz!! ALAAAAAAAAAAAF




Wenn man besoffen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, sollte man nicht nur nicht Auto fahren sondern, wie hier eindrucksvoll bewiesen, auch die Pfoten vom Internet lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (24. Februar 2009)

ich find meinen post aber dennoch zutreffend.
A drunk mans words are the sober mans thoughts oder wie geht dat.


der witz ist das ich betrunken mehr aussage dahinter habe wie so manch einer, die sich jetzt daran aufschunkeln DAS ich betrunken war.

Der HAHAHA genannte killer feuermages KT zaubert mir auch jetzt noch ein lächeln ins gesicht.


----------



## allinall123 (24. Februar 2009)

Hiho,

Wenn man das hier so liest muss ich wohl mein 11 Schamanen auf Eis legen und nen Erzmagier anfangen^^.
Wenn die mir nur vom ausehen besser gefallen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja machen werde ich es Trotzdem wollen ja das es ausgeglichen zu geht.


----------



## Skatero (24. Februar 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte ich ja erwartet, dass ImbaHana euch allein platt haut (insider gag).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auf unserem Server kennt die fast jeder Order(40).
Ja, weil sie nicht schwach ist.


----------



## Fallraen (24. Februar 2009)

Hanna is cool, wenn nich grad Leba im Hintergrund an ihrer Arschbacke klebt und sich einmischt^^


----------



## Arminace (24. Februar 2009)

Clashmaniac, du bist dir doch im Klaren das auch hier Forumtrolle früher oder später gebannt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verstehe natürlich, dass du nicht weist was du schreibst bevor du selbiges lesen kannst aber tue mir doch bitte einen Gefallen und nehme vorher bitte ein Stück Papier und einen Stift zum üben...

Natürlich ist dir auch die überspitzte Formulierung "gefühlte 50% Feuermages." entgangen.
Ich versuche dir das mal so zu erklären dass du es verstehst.
Elead hat mit dem Wort "gefühlte" nur den subjektiven Eindruck der Situation beschrieben. Nicht das tatsächliche Vorhandensein.
Dadurch das die genannte Klasse in der Lage ist durch den Boden in untere Stockwerke zu nuken ohne selbst zum Ziel zu werden und dies auch rigoros ausgenutzt wird (ich betone hier dass dies vermutlich nicht auf alle zutrifft aber sich ein sehr großer Teil sich diesen Bug sehr wohl zunutze macht), ist das in etwa so als ob sich die Feuerkraft in bestimmten Situationen multipliziert. Wie z.B. wenn sich ein Trupp mit besagter Unterstützungsklasse im ersten Stock der Burg verschanzt und die Gegnerische Fraktion versucht sich darunter zu sammeln. Dieser Bug ist Fakt und wird glücklicherweise mit 1.2 entfernt.

Zu deiner Aussage:
"bei euch von HAHAHA weiß man eh nie genau was Random ist und orga, aber zu 99% seid ihr abfarm."
Mag sein, dass wir auch nicht immer organisiert Vorgehen, immerhin ist das nur ein Spiel und unsere Gilde keine militärische Organisation die 24/7 irgendwelche Wachpläne und Trainingseinheiten absolviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es mag auch sein, dass auch die eine oder andere Person nicht unbedingt zu den stärksten des Servers gehört aber deine Aussage kann schlicht und einfach mit einem Klick auf der War-Europe Kriegsverlauf Seite wiederlegt werden.
Vermutlich willst du hiermit einfach deinen Frust herauslassen und uns schlecht reden, weil du wieder mal bei deiner Flucht vor einem Kampf gestellt und von einem Spieler von uns geplättet wurdest. Kann ich dir nicht verübeln... nur deine Art.
Ich nehme es dir auch nicht übel dass du einfach mal die Aussage einer einzelnen Person direkt auf die ganze Gilde beziehst, das zeugt einfach nur von Kleingeistigkeit und ich vermute dass du in deinem eigenen beschränkten Universum ähnliche Aussagen gegen andere Gruppierungen tätigst. Geh mal wieder ein bischen feiern und lass die (zum Teil) erwachsenen Menschen hier ein bischen in Ruhe, ansonsten muss dir dein Vormund wieder dein Spielzeug wegnehmen.

Bitte überdenke zukünftige Aussagen vorher. Denn ich habe nicht die Zeit dir weitere Metaphern zu erklären und ich vermute du auch nicht den Verstand dies zu begreifen. Ansonsten hätte es ja nicht deine Aussagen gegeben und ich wäre nicht genötigt gewesen meine zeit mit dem erstellen dieser Zeilen zu vergeuden.


An die anderen Forennutzer:
Ja, ich habe dies bewusst so Formuliert ansonsten wird er es nicht verstehen.


Themawechsel


Ich finde es nach wie vor witzig wie sich hier viele Einfach nur bildlich gesprochen die Köpfe einschlagen.

bezüglich des letzten Freitags:

Ich weis ehrlich gesagt gar nicht weshalb das ganze hier so ins unermessliche gesteigert wird.
Es gibt nichts daran zu rütteln dass der Ordnung die Einnahme einer Festung früher als der Zerstörung geglückt ist.
Nachdem wir gemerkt haben, dass dies eine größere Aktion ist und als MDH+Allys und die HAHAHA (was insgesamt nur ca. 60 Spieler waren da viele von den genannten Gilden feiern waren) uns an die Verteidigung gemacht haben ist uns auch aufgefallen wie schnell und Organisiert die Ordnung vorgegangen ist.

Als Beispiel ist hier zu nennen, dass nachdem wir die Reikland Nordburg erfolgreich gedefft haben, MDH zu weiteren Verteidigung geblieben ist und wir uns mit sagenhaften ca. 30 Spielern aufgemacht haben um Ablenkungsangriffen zu starten (um euch Zeit zu stehlen was im übrigen auch sehr gut gelungen ist), meldeten unsere Späher immer dass ca. 5 Minuten nachdem wir entsprechende Burgen angegriffen haben, mehrere Ordnungs KTs in den Warcamps eingetroffen sind. Klarer Fall ... gute Organisation und schnelle Reaktionszeit, da gibt es nichts daran zu bemängeln. Gut gemacht und Gratulation.

Allerdings gibt es dazu auch zu sagen dass dies nichts weiter ist wie eine Festung von 3en. Nicht die Hauptstadt mit Darth Vader sondern nur ein Vorposten mit Stormtrooper Kommandant Nr.3 ist gefallen. Fakt ist auch... die Stadtwachen langweilen sich (noch) bei uns und Anfragen bei ihnen haben ergeben dass diese noch nicht einmal mehr wissen wie ein richtiger Ordler aussieht. Kommt doch mal vorbei und zeigt es ihnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im Forum lässt sich von der guten Organisation leider nicht mehr viel blicken und auch widersprüchliche Angaben werden gemacht.
Bei einen heißt es (kein Zitat nur zusammengefasst) "wie Toll man doch die 12 KTs Koordiniert hat etc..." und als man auf einmal erfährt wie wenige Verteidiger zusammengearbeitet haben um das ganze aufzuhalten und dann auch noch im Punktebereich umzukehren heißt es auf einmal "wir sind immer nur in der Unterzahl... eigentlich waren wir nur 2 Spieler und davon war auch noch einer noch ein Lowie, die bö.. bö.. böö.. bösen Destros haben mit einen unorganisierten Zerg mit 309275925 Spielern unfair auf uns beide eingeschlagen. Wir hätten sie aufgehalten aber es war so ein GIGANTISCHER ÜBERZÄHLIGER (aber dennoch unorganisierter)ZERG" (Achtung Clashmaniac... das ist wieder nur eine überspitzte Äußerung und entspricht nicht zu 100% der Tatsache)

Auch das Thema "Die Ordnung ist auf Averland in der Unterzahl" ist für gebildete Spieler die auch in der Lage sind die komischen krakel die sich Buchstaben und Wörter schimpfen zu verstehen (lesen und verstehen sind ja 2 unterschiedliche Dinge wie ja hier einige Forumuser mehrfach bewiesen haben) und auch in der Lage sind die simpelsten Additionen und Subtraktionen selbstständig zu tätigen. Absolut kein Thema. Denn der Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Aussage tendiert prozentual schon fast in dem Bereich des Alkoholgehaltes in einem Apfelsaft. Natürlich stimmt diese Aussage wenn man die folgenden Worte hinzufügt. "wenn man die inaktiven Spieler und level 1-3 Twinks hinzuaddiert". Bitte, wenn also diese Aussage getätigt wird, dann bitte vollständig.
http://www.warhammerstatus.com beweist dies sehr eindrucksvoll. Die Welt ist rund und KEINE Scheibe. Nur weil es häufig beschrien wird, wird es nicht wahrer.


Natürlich könnt ihr euch noch gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen wie toll doch alle sind aber bitte verdreht keine Tatsachen nur weil der erwartete Erfolg (die Plünderung der Hauptstadt oder zumindest der Zutritt zu ihr) aufgrund einer sehr kleinen aber guten Verteidigung ausblieb. Glücklicherweise kann man das ja nicht leugnen denn es haben zu viele gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Genug zu diesen Thema, jedenfalls merkt man dass es seit Freitag Open RvR-Mäßig auf den Server wieder bergauf geht, die Ordnung ist im Selbstbewusstsein gestärkt und man findet sie nun auch vor 2 Uhr nachts in diversen anderen Gebieten als das Kadrintal (und deren Nordburg). Manchmal muss man zwar unter den ein oder anderen Stein oder in die ein oder andere Felsspalte schauen... aber sie sind definitiv da! KLASSE!

Und nun warte ich die ganzen Flames wieder ab die zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beitragen und hoffe auf zukünftige gute Kämpfe auf dem Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruß... euer gehasster Arminace


In memory of:

Stormtrooper Commander 3 and his base
Stormtrooper 42
Stormtrooper 83
Stormtrooper 203
Stormtrooper 2904
Staplerfahrer Klaus
Stormtrooper 2
Stormtrooper 23
Stormtrooper 31


----------



## kekei (24. Februar 2009)

Mir ist es vollkommen egal was im T4 abgeht...
Was ich einfach nur beschissen finde ist, dass die Ordnung im T3 ORvR ÜBERHAUPT nichts tut!
Auf Averland haben wir den mist seit 3 Tagen gelockt, ab und zu mal ein paar Bfo's verloren, die wir sofort wieder zurück geholt haben, sonst überhaupt garnichts -_-
Kann sein das die alle noch vom Karneval kaput sind... wer ist das nicht :O
Aber trotzdem ein extremes Armutszeugnis das da wirklich überhaupt nichts geht!

Also Leute, geht nach Averland und fangt Euch nen Ordler an damit wir mal was zu tun kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...sonst krieg ich den Vernichter-Helm nie ._.

Edit: Ach ja, was zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit angeht (ja, ich weiß damit werdet ihr mir wieder kommen), heute haben wir zu 11.!!! einen ganzen KT abgewehrt, unser höchster war 38 und auf Orderseite waren mind. 2 (Firemage und ein gebrochener Zwerg...(der Tank halt)) 40er, können auch mehr gewesen sein. Das war übrigens die erste Aktion seid den besagten 3 Tagen...


----------



## myadictivo (24. Februar 2009)

orvr ist doch in den unteren t gebieten eh tot. wenn mal was geht dauerts keine 10minuten bis auf einer der beiden seiten irgendwelche highlvl chars kommen und man dann halt am wc festhängt und entweder abfarmt oder abgefarmt wird. bock hab ich überhaupt keinen mehr auf das spiel. so derbe ausgelutscht. ich hab jetzt mit 3 chars mein vernichter set voll gemacht..also relativ viel burgen rvr. ich glaub bei diesen 50 burgraids waren grade 2-3x welche dabei wo man nicht pve ohne gegenwehr den burgherren meucheln konnte.. macht das spass, ist das spiel für sowas konzipiert worden ? ich denke nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als die festung gefallen ist hatte die order wengst was entgegen zu setzen im t3 und wir mußten auch mal abziehen, weil einfach nicht reinzukommen war. im t4 hab ich jetzt auch ein wenig geschnuppert, da ist fast auch nicht anders. eigentlich hab ich gedacht im t4 wirds was besser. aber rvr spricht mich da auch nicht an und sc laufen sogar noch beschissener als in den unteren tiers. wollt eigentlich schon vor 2 wochen mein abo auslaufen lassen, aber dachte mir guckst mal wie´s in den t4 gebieten so ist. nuja, in 2 wochen wirds dann wohl nichtmehr verlängert.. und manchen kann man wohl echt nur mal empfehlen ne pause einzulegen, scheint ja echt aufs gemüt zu schlagen


----------



## kekei (24. Februar 2009)

Ist halt blöd wenn man mal was Zeit hat und dann überhaupt nichts läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grad sind die T4ler wieder auf dem Weg nach Altdorf... villeicht sind da die ganzen Ordler hin.
Das schau ich mir mal an^^ und jetzt wo Spalta und Slayer kommen würde ich nicht mein Abo hinwerfen.
Ist natürlich deine Sache, aber auf einem ORvR-Server mit Grünhäuten und Zwergen-die ja die selben Startgebiete haben und wo sich viele PQ's schneiden-ist ordentliches gemosche vorprogrammiert^^


----------



## Diven (24. Februar 2009)

> Genug zu diesen Thema, jedenfalls merkt man dass es seit Freitag Open RvR-Mäßig auf den Server wieder bergauf geht, die Ordnung ist im Selbstbewusstsein gestärkt und man findet sie nun auch vor 2 Uhr nachts in diversen anderen Gebieten als das Kadrintal (und deren Nordburg). Manchmal muss man zwar unter den ein oder anderen Stein oder in die ein oder andere Felsspalte schauen... aber sie sind definitiv da! KLASSE!


 und wenn man notfalls mit großen steinen gegen Steinwacht werfen muss damit se uns endlich mal Aufmerksamkeit schenken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (24. Februar 2009)

kekei schrieb:


> Ist halt blöd wenn man mal was Zeit hat und dann überhaupt nichts läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja so ist das halt zur zeit. ich mein es wird ja nichtmal irgendwie sich auf die omme gegeben im rvr. da sind 2 kt die halt dann immer fein sich gegenseitig die burgen wegschnappen. def ist sehr selten, wobei mir das sehr, sehr viel spass macht wenn man die suppe ordentlich versalzen kann. das lustigste war echt mal mit meiner 20ger HK alleine im t2 nen burgraid platzen zu lassen obwohl die schon am herren dran waren und auch 30ger dabei waren..aber die haben tierisch abgeschissen und ich hatte auf einen schlag 1/3 einfluss voll.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten ists sooo derb langweilig da im kt pve raiden zu gehen. zumal da manchmal so viele 40ger im t3 dabei sind, das ich meisten nichtmal den burgherren ins target bekomm und er schon down ist bis ich bis 3 zählen kann. burgen und sfz gefarme für scheiss rufpunkte ohne das dabei auch nur ein kampf rausspringt motiviert mich nicht zum weiterspielen. neue klassen sind auch fein und gut, aber ich hab eigentlich im grunde eh schon alle angespielt und ändert auch an der grundmechanik nichts. nunja, abwarten und tee trinken.


----------



## Blood B. (24. Februar 2009)

Arminace schrieb:


> Genug zu diesen Thema, jedenfalls merkt man dass es seit Freitag Open RvR-Mäßig auf den Server wieder bergauf geht, die Ordnung ist im Selbstbewusstsein gestärkt und man findet sie nun auch vor 2 Uhr nachts in diversen anderen Gebieten als das Kadrintal (und deren Nordburg). Manchmal muss man zwar unter den ein oder anderen Stein oder in die ein oder andere Felsspalte schauen... aber sie sind definitiv da! KLASSE!



Jawoll, endlich sind ma welche Nachts da. Kann tagsüber nicht soviel zocken, wegen Arbeit unzo. Obwohl das ja schon eher danach aussah, das die Ordis sich gegenseitig wachklingeln um sich ja nicht die Blöße geben zu müssen, das wir gleich ziehen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber weiter so, war funny


----------



## Nydras (24. Februar 2009)

jo liebe order bitte macht mal was auf averland möcht auch mal on kommen und alles ist blau ^^


----------



## Skatero (24. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube, wir machen genug.


----------



## Nydras (24. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir machen genug.




ehm jo nach nem halben jahr an nem feiertag wo kein arsch on geht weil jeder normale mensch gerade dicht aus der kneipe kommt 12 kts aufstellen und es noch nicht einmal schaffen hauptstadt einzunehmen nice !!!!


ich mein eher so mal paar rote burgen einnehmen statt den ganzen tag blaue zu deffen und danach im kriegslager abgimpen und destros in die wachen ziehen.

jetzt doch mal erhlich mehr macht ihr nicht.


gogo leute reroll order auf averland will endlich mal was zu tun haben wenn ich on komme.


----------



## BuS-Faon (24. Februar 2009)

Nydras schrieb:


> ehm jo nach nem halben jahr an nem feiertag wo kein arsch on geht *weil jeder normale mensch gerade dicht aus der kneipe** es noch nicht einmal schaffen hauptstadt einzunehmen nice* kommt 12 kts aufstellen und !!!!
> 
> 
> ich mein eher so mal paar rote burgen einnehmen statt den _*ganzen tag blaue zu deffen (welche unter Dauerbelagerung stehen) *_und danach im kriegslager _*abgimpen und destros in die wachen ziehen*_ (selber Schuld kknbs)
> ...



ok, lass ich mal so stehen.


----------



## Skatero (24. Februar 2009)

Nydras schrieb:


> ehm jo nach nem halben jahr an nem feiertag wo kein arsch on geht weil jeder normale mensch gerade dicht aus der kneipe kommt 12 kts aufstellen und es noch nicht einmal schaffen hauptstadt einzunehmen nice !!!!
> 
> 
> ich mein eher so mal paar rote burgen einnehmen statt den ganzen tag blaue zu deffen und danach im kriegslager abgimpen und destros in die wachen ziehen.
> ...


Feiertag? Klar kein Deff. Nur weil DU nicht online warst, heisst das nicht, dass niemand gedefft hat. 
Und klar einfach so schnell mal die Hauptstadt einnehmen. Ihr schafft ja nicht mal eine Festung, trotzdem sagst du ihr seid viel besser. Aber wir sollen schnell mal die Hauptstadt einnehmen. Vielleicht mal ein paar Sekunden bevor du etwas schreibst, nochmal nachdenken was du schreiben willst.
Du kannst einfach nicht verlieren, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Destros so lange wütend sein werden.

MfG 
Skatero


----------



## Taschmahal (24. Februar 2009)

@ Armincae: Ich muss mich glaube nicht wiederholen, wenn ich sage, "Wir sind weniger siehe warhammerstatus.com", dass natürlich alle chars gemeint sind, anderst kannst du nämlich jegliche Statistik komplett aussieben, zb.

Erlaubt ist alle mit RR69+, und mit ähm 60-, dazwischen lassen wir mal weg, weil wir HK's nicht mögen und die ja eigentlich eh nur mit Privatheiler rumgimpen, zählen wir alle HK's + 50% der Heiler weg. So ausgeglichen oder?


----------



## Fallraen (24. Februar 2009)

Ohne ausfallend zu werden, aber wer zur Hölle kommt am Freitag um 18.00 besoffen aus ner Kneipe? Oo - und warum sind das normale Menschen... ich weiss ja nich^^


----------



## oggy4tw (24. Februar 2009)

also ich war da schon ziemlich angesoffen um die uhrzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (25. Februar 2009)

Arminace schrieb:


> Clashmaniac, du bist dir doch im Klaren das auch hier Forumtrolle früher oder später gebannt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dein post is so riesig, da reichts den zu zitieren.
echt, wow, wenn man denkt das viel schreiben viel hilft dann hast dich danach glaube ich gut gefuehlt.
und wie du mich in klammern nochmal hervorrufst, und mich nur so nebenbei nochmal titulierst, echt gut.
de Oscar is aber vorbei, glaube ich.


----------



## Arminace (25. Februar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Dein post is so riesig, da reichts den zu zitieren.
> echt, wow, wenn man denkt das viel schreiben viel hilft dann hast dich danach glaube ich gut gefuehlt.
> und wie du mich in klammern nochmal hervorrufst, und mich nur so nebenbei nochmal titulierst, echt gut.
> de Oscar is aber vorbei, glaube ich.



Klar habe ich mich gut gefühlt und ich habe mir schon gedacht dass mir deine Anerkennung sicher ist, nur vermutete ich dass da schon eine bessere Antwort kommt. Immerhin hast du ja den ganzen Tag Zeit gehabt.
Bemühe dich doch bitte ein bischen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich leihe dir auch die Stifte...


----------



## Clashmaniac (25. Februar 2009)

Arminace schrieb:


> Klar habe ich mich gut gefühlt und ich habe mir schon gedacht dass mir deine Anerkennung sicher ist, nur vermutete ich dass da schon eine bessere Antwort kommt. Immerhin hast du ja den ganzen Tag Zeit gehabt.
> Bemühe dich doch bitte ein bischen mehr
> 
> 
> ...



ne ich hatte nicht den ganzen tag zeit, karneval ist erst... seit ner stunde vorbei.
ääh..ich geh schlafen.
Morgen..ja...später.


----------



## Arminace (25. Februar 2009)

Taschmahal schrieb:


> @ Armincae: Ich muss mich glaube nicht wiederholen, wenn ich sage, "Wir sind weniger siehe warhammerstatus.com", dass natürlich alle chars gemeint sind, anderst kannst du nämlich jegliche Statistik komplett aussieben, zb.
> 
> Erlaubt ist alle mit RR69+, und mit ähm 60-, dazwischen lassen wir mal weg, weil wir HK's nicht mögen und die ja eigentlich eh nur mit Privatheiler rumgimpen, zählen wir alle HK's + 50% der Heiler weg. So ausgeglichen oder?



Och, du brauchst dich nicht zu wiederholen, ich habe das schon zur Kentniss genommen.
Bekantermaßen ist natürlich die Statistik die man selbst gefälscht hat die beste da muss ich dir zustimmen.
Ich denke allerdings dass du mir zustimmen kannst, dass Spieler unter Level 10 keinerlei Rolle im RVR spielen.

Das kannst du dann gerne zusammenrechnen.... und schwubdiwupp .... sieht es anders  aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Level 40ern und RR40+ etc. Sieht es übrigens auch recht ausgeglichen aus.


----------



## Daddelopi (25. Februar 2009)

zum einen ist die frage wieviele von den rr40+ noch tatsächlich spielen zum andern wie genau ist diese seite.
nehmen wir mal als beispiel die BW (da ich selber einen spiele schau ich mir die platzierungen dort öfters an) dort stand bis gestern Fterndal auf platz 1 mit rr70 ..heute is es plötzlich Daby mit rr65 gefolgt von Fterndal ebenfalls rr65.
mein char ist eigentlich auch ein rang höher als dort angegeben wird und ganz nebenbei in der falschen gilde (random lol?), wieviele von den 1600 BW wohl (genau wie vermutlich bei *allen* andern klassen auch) aufgelistet werden obwohl sie überhaupt nicht mehr oder nur selten gespielt werden oder vieleicht sogar schon gelöscht sind weis auch kein mensch. mit anderen worten sich an dieser rubbelliste fest zu machen bringt es nicht, für *beide* Seiten nicht.




WarNuts schrieb:


> Ich leite nur das weiter, was er sagt. Er hat die Auswertungen und somit die Zahlen der Server. Er orientiert sich halt an Gesamtzahlen, nicht Aktivität.


----------



## Yronnyn (25. Februar 2009)

Also ich persöhnlich Fand gestern in Praag die Order recht Mächtig. Weiß ja nicht was ihr habt, hat aber Spass gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## Daddelopi (25. Februar 2009)

ich finds auch ok so wie es ist, mich stören nur diese verallgemeinerungen a'la order verstecken sich alle nur im kadrintal, rennen nur weg, traun sich nix usw. usw. 

zeig mir einen destro der nicht wegläuft wenn sein kt komplett aufgerieben wurde oder ihm mit 5-10 man 2 kt's order entgegen gewalzt kommen, ok ein pulvertoastman würde wahrscheinlich stehen bleiben, sie alle wegmoschen und anschliessend hier posten wie feige die order doch is das sie sich nur trauen ihn mit 2 kt's anzugreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neduras79 (25. Februar 2009)

Nydras schrieb:


> ...destros in die wachen ziehen.



Das sagt doch schon alles...


----------



## Blood B. (25. Februar 2009)

Nydras schrieb:


> ... und destros in die wachen ziehen





Neduras79 schrieb:


> Das sagt doch schon alles...




Echt ma, ich muss immer hinter euch laufen , um euch in unsere zu schubsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neduras79 (25. Februar 2009)

Blood schrieb:


> Echt ma, ich muss immer hinter euch laufen , um euch in unsere zu schubsen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das stimmt wohl.... war aber nicht auf Klassen bezogen.^^


----------



## Wunde (25. Februar 2009)

Joha,

also wenn man das alles so liest, die ganzen giftigen Anfeindungen, Flames, Provokationen usw....könnte man wirklich meinen, der Krieg ist ausgebrochen.

Hmmm, nun ja, das Spiel heiß zwar Warhammer und bezieht sich auch auf den Krieg....aber mal ganz ehrlich, nehmt ihr das ganze nicht ein bisschen zu ernst?

Also lasst mal wieder bisschen runterkommen und Gemüter beruhigen....am Ende ist es doch nur ein Spiel.

-------

Ach soooo, und dann muß ich natürlich noch zwei Sachen klarstellen:
Hexen brauchen nicht einen Privatheiler um rumzugimpen, sie brauchen mindestens zwei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das mit dem Kicken bzw in die Wachen ziehen....najo, wer drauf steht, da hab ich mich schon lange dran gewöhnt...dagegen hab ich auch nicht wirklich was. Ich habe eher gegen Leute was, die sich wie Kinder aufführen...sprich, ich habe zB zufällig ein 1vs1 gegen einen und gewinne dieses, dann fällt mir nicht im Traum ein, den am Boden liegenden auch noch auszulachen, anzukotzen, usw....warum auch... war ein guter Kampf und sowas schätze ich auch...sprich ich hab noch soviel Ehre und Anstand dem Verlierer Respekt zu zeigen. Aber was ich schon alles lesen musste, wenn ich tot am Boden lag...naja, die komplette Bandbreite der Verachtung...das meine ich was mich wirklich ein wenig stört, sry, das ist meiner Meinung nach kindisch.


----------



## Elead (25. Februar 2009)

Averland ist ein ausgeglichener Server, da kann mir einer sagen was er will.
Das mit den Chars ist eh so eine Sache. Ich zB habe mir 10 erstellt und spielen tue ich nur einen und dies wird so ähnlich auf beiden Seiten sein.
Wichtig ist die Aktivität und die kann zZ leider keine Statistik die wir einsehen können belegen. 
Das sind Zahlen die nur GOA und Mythic wissen und die rücken ja keine Infos raus.
Gefühlt sage ich, dass die Order zZ im oRvR mehr Leute hat als Destro auch wenn gleich irgend ein bierbäuchiger Zwerg das Gegenteil behauptet weil er solo von einem KT Destro 
platt gewalzt wurde.

Ist ja auch egal. Den Sieg will euch keiner madig reden. Ihr habt uns gut lang gemacht an dem Tag und hattet eine gute Orga. 
Der Sieg war verdient zumal einige lieber SFZ im Reikland cappen gingen als die Burg in Caledor zu bewachen. 
Die hastig zusammengestellte Def unsererseits um den 2. Festungsangriff zu verhindern klappte dann recht gut.
Das war leider auch nur ein kleiner Teil des Servers und das ist unser Problem. Solange andere lieber aus Rufgeilheit spielen als für das
gemeinsame Ziel Altdorf, wird noch einige Zeit vergehen bis wir in Altdorf ankommen, wenn überhaupt.


in diesem Sinne
Akachi


----------



## Taschmahal (25. Februar 2009)

Daddelopi schrieb:


> zum einen ist die frage wieviele von den rr40+ noch tatsächlich spielen zum andern wie genau ist diese seite.
> nehmen wir mal als beispiel die BW (da ich selber einen spiele schau ich mir die platzierungen dort öfters an) dort stand bis gestern Fterndal auf platz 1 mit rr70 ..heute is es plötzlich Daby mit rr65 gefolgt von Fterndal ebenfalls rr65.
> mein char ist eigentlich auch ein rang höher als dort angegeben wird und ganz nebenbei in der falschen gilde (random lol?), wieviele von den 1600 BW wohl (genau wie vermutlich bei *allen* andern klassen auch) aufgelistet werden obwohl sie überhaupt nicht mehr oder nur selten gespielt werden oder vieleicht sogar schon gelöscht sind weis auch kein mensch. mit anderen worten sich an dieser rubbelliste fest zu machen bringt es nicht, für *beide* Seiten nicht.


Die Seite ist seit einer Woche nicht mehr uptodate und seit vorgestern glaub ich auch bugged, aber davor denke ich eigentlich schon, dass sie gestimmt hat, da man Gildenlevel mit war-europe, halbwegs den gilden-ruf mit wardb und die rr überprüfen kann, in dem man die leute fragt welchen sie haben, wie gesagt vor einer woche waren die zahlen ca. 8xxx vs 10xxx - glaube ein unterschied an reinen chars von 2100-2300 oder so.

Achja die Lvl10 von heute, sind die 40er von morgen oder so ähnlich ^^


btw gerade auf warhammerstatus gelesen

"Das Charakter-Rollup wird um voraussichtlich 20:00 Uhr abgeschlossen sein."


----------



## Fallraen (26. Februar 2009)

pff; immernoch ned für die top 20 gereicht bei wizzards^^

Push ma mal wieder den Thread.


----------



## kekei (26. Februar 2009)

und da ist der Reikwald gefallen...soviel dazu!


----------



## Arminace (26. Februar 2009)

so... MDH / VICIOUS / SUN TZU / DA SCROUGH /DEADLY WISH und natürlich wir die HAHAHA haben nun auch zusammen eine Festung eingenommen ... Wir bedanken uns bei den insgesamt 4 KTs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mehr wurden nicht gebraucht auch wenn viele auf iunserer Seite meinten dass man das erst mit Patch 1.2 schafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zerstörung ist nun gleichauf


----------



## Clashmaniac (26. Februar 2009)

na endlich, gz.


----------



## Jarwid (26. Februar 2009)

Nicht zu vergessen

A Deadly Wish 

Die Hand des Chaos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haschperat (26. Februar 2009)

So Leute!!! Der Titel sagts schon! Wir brauchen Hilfe!!! Wir haben heute gegen ne Übermacht der Ordnung die erste Festung auf Zerstörung eingenommen! Die Destro braucht euch!!!!

so und jetzt mal spass beiseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nachdem ich mich köstlich über den den Thread der Ordnung, der tatkräftig durch viele Ordlern und auch Destros zu meinem Amusement beigetragen hat, hab ich mich schon den ganzen abend auf diesen Thread vorbereitet! ja richtig gehört. ich habe stark darauf vertraut, dass die Zerstörung es heute schafft.

Und deshalb:

_1:1_

Leute. bitte amüsiert euch genauso wie im anderen Thread. 

Ich betone, dass das hier offiziell keine Werbung für die Destro auf Averland ist. Es musste einfach von meiner so geschundenen Seele. ich finds klasse, dass hier endlich LEBEN in die bude kommt. egal wer welche bugs nutzt oder wie es zahlenmäßig aussieht. es ist egal! ich will hier keinen angreifen. will einfach nur das 1:1 FEIERN!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich von meiner Seite kann mich auf jeden Fall nur bei meiner Gilde bedanken. Sun Tzu (nette gilde obwohl wir nicht können *kleiner insider*). und bei unserer Allianz. Phalanx ((MDH, HAHAHA, usw)sry, dass ich euch nicht alle genannt habe). ich finds wie gesagt einfach schön, dass sowas passiert ist. ich glaub ein dicker dank an die order auch an der stelle. ihr habt einige hier in den poppes getreten und sie wachgerüttelt. 

Leute haut rein, dass dieser server in der rvr hinsicht endlich mal schön wird. im endeffekt ist es egal, wer die stadt zuerst nimmt! hauptsache, dass rvr macht spass und dass sollte im vordergrund stehen.

in diesem sinne special thx an:

-Erdknuffel: schön gemacht heute abend wie du unseren gilden KT organiesierst hast.
-Divian: ich will ein kind von dir. ich hoffe nur, dass es mein aussehen hat *gg*
-Thaarboz: bist mein liebster kleiner GIT!!!!

Also dann

Bloodyniner

haut rein, denn wenn es nicht so wär wärs das falsche spiel für uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arminace (26. Februar 2009)

da geht die 2te Festung dahin!


----------



## Clashmaniac (26. Februar 2009)

naja keine zeit mehr muss morgen früh arbeiten.
aber behauptet ihr immernoch ihr seid weniger? ;-) bzw gleichviel?


----------



## Stormreida (26. Februar 2009)

jop wir waren 8kts wenn überhaupt von daher... fangt jetzt ja nit an rumzuheulen wegen "wir sind weniger" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das seid ihr nit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganimed (26. Februar 2009)

Gratz an die Destros. 

Respekt war ein sauberer und taktisch schöner Lock.

Dann laßt uns endlich mal sehen was so in Altdorf geht. 


mfg
Gani


----------



## Arminace (26. Februar 2009)

jo für die erste festung waren wir etwas mehr als 4 kts (ca 4 1/2 kts) und bei der 2ten waren es weit mehr ...immerhin sind viele dann "aufgewacht" ...ca doppelt so viele wobei davon nicht viele organisiert waren


----------



## Clashmaniac (26. Februar 2009)

Stormreida schrieb:


> jop wir waren 8kts wenn überhaupt von daher... fangt jetzt ja nit an rumzuheulen wegen "wir sind weniger"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



doch, is aber halt so.
Jedoch dank gebiet logg etc war die masse eben eh egal.

Zuviel unorganisierter deff und zuviel organisiert im angriff. wir kamen mitnem kt nitmehr rein...pech.


----------



## Schattenwache Avennia (27. Februar 2009)

Angriff auf Ordnung dauert weiter an. Jetzt wird sogar schon Altdorf angegriffen!!!! Na was ist da mit dem Erfolg der Ordnung? Gut sie haben eine Festung genommen doch wir haben beide Festungen und nun Altdorf im Kampf! Und wer ist an der Front ORGANISIERT Mit dabei? Like it Hard und Bündnis!!! Für die Zerstörung auf Averland!!! Leute macht weiter so!!!! Gz schonmal zu den Festungen Altdorf wird auch noch uns gehören!


----------



## Catwar (27. Februar 2009)

Spiele nun seit der OB, und konnte heute. bzw.  jetzt schon gestern, zum ersten mal meinen kleinen grünen Fuß nach Altdorf setzen. Danke! an alle beteilligten. Das plündern, brandschatzen und nätürlich moschn hat super viel spass gemacht, und wäre ohne die massive Gegenwehr der Ordler nur halb so schön.Also auch Danke an diese Seite. Die ÖQ haben wir allerdings auch nach dem dritten anlauf nicht geschafft. Jetzt gehts aber in die Heier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wunde (27. Februar 2009)

Gz an die Zerstörung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich war kurz mal in altdorf.....jo, war das langweiligste Erlebnis ever.....sehr enttäuschend das ende des orvr-content...naja....


----------



## BuS-Faon (27. Februar 2009)

hm, viel spaß beim pqs farmen.


----------



## Fallraen (27. Februar 2009)

Schattenwache schrieb:


> Angriff auf Ordnung dauert weiter an. Jetzt wird sogar schon Altdorf angegriffen!!!! Na was ist da mit dem Erfolg der Ordnung? Gut sie haben eine Festung genommen doch wir haben beide Festungen und nun Altdorf im Kampf! Und wer ist an der Front ORGANISIERT Mit dabei? Like it Hard und Bündnis!!! Für die Zerstörung auf Averland!!! Leute macht weiter so!!!! Gz schonmal zu den Festungen Altdorf wird auch noch uns gehören!



Immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden. Jetzt ist genau das schlimmste eingetreten für beide Seiten. Wir haben ohnehin schon (auch wenns immer wieder schön geredet wird) ein sehr schlechtes Zahlenmäßiges Verhältnis. Dies wird sich jetzt weiter ausweiten; dan man tendentiell nicht der Seite joined, bei der Altdorf gefarmt wird. Dazu kommt, das diese Aktion nicht mal ebend wie bei Ordnung 2-3 Wochen Planung benötigt, sondern durch sehr starke/große aktive Zerstörungsgilden quasi 2 mal die Woche problemlos stattfinden kann und somit eine extreme Demotivation auf Averland Ordnung eintreten wird, noch bevor (was das eigentliche Ziel war, eine einigermaßen gute 50/50 Population hinzukriegen). Nunja; viel Spaß der Zerstörung ohne Ordnung auf Averland (so meine Prognose). Ich mein, gut organisiert; starke Leistung - keine Frage; aber bin der Meinung das wird nachhaltige Konsequenzen für beide Seiten haben. Leere Festungen / Keeps farmen (noch leerer als ohnehin schon) will auch Zerstörung nicht. Hoffentlich lässt sich Mythic da mal was einfallen - einmal ist sowas nicht schlimm, aber passiert das - wie vorrauszusehen ist bei der leichten Organisation die man bei 4-5 großen Gilden hat - öfter - geht die Lust zum deffen oder sonstigem schnell verloren. Man wird sehen..


----------



## Sizzla Kalonji (27. Februar 2009)

Arminace schrieb:


> so... MDH / VICIOUS / SUN TZU / DA SCROUGH /DEADLY WISH und natürlich wir die HAHAHA haben nun auch zusammen eine Festung eingenommen ... Wir bedanken uns bei den insgesamt 4 KTs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



An ZORNIG und die Randoms habt ihr nicht gedacht, wir waren auch da, danke...


----------



## Neduras79 (27. Februar 2009)

Gz an euch....

War auch für uns mal schön bissal Aktion zu habe! 
Alles in Allem ein super lustiger RVR Nachmittag,Abend und Nacht!

Es ist 20 vor 2 und ich geh off!
Waren jetzt nur noch in INI 647 (oder so) gestanden und haben paar mal die PQ ohne Gegenwehr gemacht! Bissal langweilig aber mal was neues!
Aber am Anfang war der Fight echt gut!

Danke nochmal und hoff das nä. Mal klopfen wir bei euch an!

Mfg Neduras


----------



## smerles (27. Februar 2009)

Immer dieses kindische Eigenlob von einigen. Waren heut mehr als nur 4 Zerstörungs-KTs unterwegs, sonst wärs mit Altdorf auch nix geworden. In Altdorf ging ja dann erstmal gar nix mehr, zumindest gab es nie einen großen Unterschied bei den Punkten. Altdorf selbst hat mich dann schon überrascht, hübsche Stadt nur massiv instanziert und halt eine große PQ zum farmen, farmen, farmen ... Hatte da auf was krasseres gehofft.

Bin gespannt was die Ordnung bei uns zusammenbringt, spätestens mit dem RvR Fix dürfen wir uns auf einige taktisch schöne Aktionen einstellen denke ich.


----------



## Wunde (27. Februar 2009)

smerles schrieb:


> Bin gespannt was die Ordnung bei uns zusammenbringt, spätestens mit dem RvR Fix dürfen wir uns auf einige taktisch schöne Aktionen einstellen denke ich.



Siehe Middenlandserver....Zonk...ende rvr....hallo pve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smerles (27. Februar 2009)

Da komm ich jetzt nich mit =)


----------



## Andi89 (27. Februar 2009)

Wieso denken eigentlich alle das wir (die Ordnung) jetzt irrsinnig demotiviert sind und das RvR hinschmeißen???

Ich weiß es zwar nur sicher von der Reichsgardisten-Alli aber was ich dort mitgekriegt habe wollen wir wieder aufhohlen und der Unvermeidlichen auch mal einen Besuch abstatten (vllrt sogar ein bisschen mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

In diesem Sinne:
Brennen sollst, Stadt des Chaos, BRENNE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (27. Februar 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden. Jetzt ist genau das schlimmste eingetreten für beide Seiten. Wir haben ohnehin schon (auch wenns immer wieder schön geredet wird) ein sehr schlechtes Zahlenmäßiges Verhältnis. Dies wird sich jetzt weiter ausweiten; dan man tendentiell nicht der Seite joined, bei der Altdorf gefarmt wird. Dazu kommt, das diese Aktion nicht mal ebend wie bei Ordnung 2-3 Wochen Planung benötigt, sondern durch sehr starke/große aktive Zerstörungsgilden quasi 2 mal die Woche problemlos stattfinden kann und somit eine extreme Demotivation auf Averland Ordnung eintreten wird, noch bevor (was das eigentliche Ziel war, eine einigermaßen gute 50/50 Population hinzukriegen). Nunja; viel Spaß der Zerstörung ohne Ordnung auf Averland (so meine Prognose). Ich mein, gut organisiert; starke Leistung - keine Frage; aber bin der Meinung das wird nachhaltige Konsequenzen für beide Seiten haben. Leere Festungen / Keeps farmen (noch leerer als ohnehin schon) will auch Zerstörung nicht. Hoffentlich lässt sich Mythic da mal was einfallen - einmal ist sowas nicht schlimm, aber passiert das - wie vorrauszusehen ist bei der leichten Organisation die man bei 4-5 großen Gilden hat - öfter - geht die Lust zum deffen oder sonstigem schnell verloren. Man wird sehen..



Ich zietiere mich einfach mal selbst und füge hinzu das 4 KT's ein Standard ist bei Destro zur Primetime und das nur jeden Tag, oder Paar mal die Woche so geht(Und das so gut wie jeden Tag von den 4 Gilden organisiert wurde, Am Samstag... am Sonntag... am Montag... am Mittwoch und Gestern). Und ihr fragt euch warum es nun aussichtslos ist ein 50/50 Balance hinzukriegen wenn nun ein großteil der neulinge auf Destro anfängt und andere Ordler den Server wechseln? Ich schau mir das noch 2-3 Wochen an; wenn sich die Zahlenspanne weiter ausbreitet wars das auch für mich und ich wechsle auf Erengard. Das ist War RvR; die Zahlenmäßig überlegene Seite hat unglaublich viele Vorteile - und das schönreden bringt nichts - gleich viel zur Prime Time, ich glaub es hakt... Order hatte noch NIE, seit War Release einen zufalls-lock, destro ungefähr 100. Ihr habt weder Vorarbeit noch sonstiges bei Festungsraids. Naja und nun kommt natürlich noch der unglaubliche Gear-upgrade auf Unterboss PQ stand. Naja meine Einschätzung, auch wenns natürlich lächerlich klingt: Wenn sich Destro nicht zügelt und das ganze nun 1,2,3,4 mal die Woche stadtfindet und kein seltenes Ereignis bleibt bis Order eventuell mal aufholt, wirds bald sehr langweilig auf Averland für Destros. Das ist das War-RvR; damit müssen sich beide Seiten abfinden.. bzw. die überlegene Seite.

Und was den ach so tollen 1.2 Patch angeht; was soll sich ändern - außer das es noch schlimmer wird?
- Altes Lock-System ist für Order immernoch schneller; 2h gebiet ist zulang.
- Nachtaids yaha, dafür sind wir einfach Zahlenmäßig zuwenige
- Mit Pech wird Destro jeden Tag mit RDMS kts einfach die Festungen taggen, da alle Festungen Rot/Geclaimed sind in der Nacht.
....
Ein System was unglaublich Sinnfrei ist meiner Meinung nach und den Ordis auf Averland noch mehr Probleme bereiten wird als ohnehin schon.

P.S. das ist kein frustrierter Whine; das ist einfach eine realistisch-klare Einschätzung der War-RvR Mechanik. Und Averland wäre auch nicht der erste Server wo eine Seite einfach fast komplett aufhört weil aussichtslos


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (27. Februar 2009)

Oh man, jetzt geht hier das ganze schonwieder los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich war gestern leider nicht dabei(hättet es dann auch nicht gechafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber so wie es aussieht  hat unser Festungslock schon was gebracht. Jetzt heisst es aber erstmal die brut des Bösen aus unserer schönen Stadt zu vertreiben, und danach wird dann deren Stadt ein Besuch abgestattet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CU in Altdorf


----------



## Neduras79 (27. Februar 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Ich zietiere mich einfach mal selbst und füge hinzu das 4 KT's ein Standard ist bei Destro zur Primetime und das nur jeden Tag, oder Paar mal die Woche so geht(Und das so gut wie jeden Tag von den 4 Gilden organisiert wurde, Am Samstag... am Sonntag... am Montag... am Mittwoch und Gestern). Und ihr fragt euch warum es nun aussichtslos ist ein 50/50 Balance hinzukriegen wenn nun ein großteil der neulinge auf Destro anfängt und andere Ordler den Server wechseln? Ich schau mir das noch 2-3 Wochen an; wenn sich die Zahlenspanne weiter ausbreitet wars das auch für mich und ich wechsle auf Erengard. Das ist War RvR; die Zahlenmäßig überlegene Seite hat unglaublich viele Vorteile - und das schönreden bringt nichts - gleich viel zur Prime Time, ich glaub es hakt... Order hatte noch NIE, seit War Release einen zufalls-lock, destro ungefähr 100. Ihr habt weder Vorarbeit noch sonstiges bei Festungsraids. Naja und nun kommt natürlich noch der unglaubliche Gear-upgrade auf Unterboss PQ stand. Naja meine Einschätzung, auch wenns natürlich lächerlich klingt: Wenn sich Destro nicht zügelt und das ganze nun 1,2,3,4 mal die Woche stadtfindet und kein seltenes Ereignis bleibt bis Order eventuell mal aufholt, wirds bald sehr langweilig auf Averland für Destros. Das ist das War-RvR; damit müssen sich beide Seiten abfinden.. bzw. die überlegene Seite.
> 
> Und was den ach so tollen 1.2 Patch angeht; was soll sich ändern - außer das es noch schlimmer wird?
> - Altes Lock-System ist für Order immernoch schneller; 2h gebiet ist zulang.
> ...



Leider könnte da wirklich was dran sein! Mach mir mit dem Patch schon etliche Gedanken...

Aber wir werden sehen....


----------



## Yronnyn (27. Februar 2009)

Schattenwache schrieb:


> Angriff auf Ordnung dauert weiter an. Jetzt wird sogar schon Altdorf angegriffen!!!! Na was ist da mit dem Erfolg der Ordnung? Gut sie haben eine Festung genommen doch wir haben beide Festungen und nun Altdorf im Kampf! Und wer ist an der Front ORGANISIERT Mit dabei? Like it Hard und Bündnis!!! Für die Zerstörung auf Averland!!! Leute macht weiter so!!!! Gz schonmal zu den Festungen Altdorf wird auch noch uns gehören!



Und ich war nicht da *Heul* Aber ich musst mal wieder etwas ausschlafen.



Fallraen schrieb:


> Und was den ach so tollen 1.2 Patch angeht; was soll sich ändern - außer das es noch schlimmer wird?
> - Nachtaids yaha, dafür sind wir einfach Zahlenmäßig zuwenige



Du hast das mit den Nachtraids überhauptnicht begriffen oder? Wer mal DAOC gespielt hat weiß was ich meine.

Gruß


----------



## Yronnyn (27. Februar 2009)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Leider könnte da wirklich was dran sein! Mach mir mit dem Patch schon etliche Gedanken...
> 
> Aber wir werden sehen....



Jo genau. Abwarten und Tee trinken. Ich denke im Laufe der nächsten Woche werden wir das sehen.


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (27. Februar 2009)

lol...zuerst seid ihr "so toll", dass ihr als erstes ne festung einnehmt und alles ist schön.

dann nehmen wir 2 festungen und stehen in altdorf...und alles ist wieder schlecht :>

1) haben sowohl angreifer als auch deffer die möglichkeit invasoren setteile zu bekommen, was in id645auch tatsächlich passiert ist,mal ihr, mal wir.

2) sollte man eine id erwischen in der man keine chance hat...ausloggen, einloggen und andere id versuchen, ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer.

3)freu ich mich wenn ihr es schafft in die unvermeidliche stadt zu kommen, will dort auch pqs machen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

mfg pulver


----------



## Zenotaph (27. Februar 2009)

Erstmal Gratz an die Chaoten, Goths und die Angemalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wünscht man sich doch glatt 2 Wochen Urlaub, um mal extensiv zu zocken.


----------



## Rethelion (27. Februar 2009)

Ich sehs kommen, bis ich 40 bin ist die ganze Action vorbei ...


----------



## BuS-Faon (27. Februar 2009)

Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> lol...zuerst seid ihr "so toll", dass ihr als erstes ne festung einnehmt und alles ist schön.
> 
> dann nehmen wir 2 festungen und stehen in altdorf...und alles ist wieder schlecht :>
> 
> ...



Euer Sieg is sowieso nichtig, da
-der imba lord buggi war
-ich zu der Zeit, wie jeder normale mensch, besoffen war
-ihr sachen wie heilung oder damage total abused habt
-eure belagerungswaffen sowieso größer sind
-das endgame unfertig ist und stinkt
-ihr ohne den geheimen überbevölkerungsbonus eh nichts reisst
-<insert random behauptung>

Ich akzeptiere keine diskussionen oder argumentationen über meine auslegung des geschehenen!

Außerdem ist das kursive eine bodenlose behauptung, denn ich könnte jetzt schon so sehr darüber kotzen, dass ihr alle aus altdorf gespült werden würdet.


----------



## Daddelopi (27. Februar 2009)

gz an euch destros, ich könnt heulen das ich gestern nicht on war. bitte bitte kommt heute wieder vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich versteck mich solang kadrintal nordkeep bis ihr in der stadt seid

edit: an meine orderkollegen wieso tut ihr das nun wieder als spontan raid ab? sie haben es schliesslich seit unserem festungsraid andauernd wieder versucht (im gegensatz zu uns) , wir haben uns lieber auf unseren "lorebeeren" ausgeruht und ihnen damit quasi die tore nach altdorf aufgehalten. klar is es nicht einfach sowas zu organisieren ..aber auch wir könnten spontaner sein wenn wir wollten.


----------



## Jarwid (27. Februar 2009)

BuS-Faon schrieb:


> Euer Sieg is sowieso nichtig, da
> -der imba lord buggi war
> -ich zu der Zeit, wie jeder normale mensch, besoffen war
> -ihr sachen wie heilung oder damage total abused habt
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das war ein geiler Abend (nur etwas zu lang für meinen Geschmack, ich häng heut ganz schön durch, aber egal)

Altdorf war klasse. In ID650 war es anfänglich richtig genial, alles war neu und aufregend, Quests ohne Ende, es waren feindliche Deffer da, die PQ haben wir trotzdem gut hinbekommen, es regnete quasi Drops und Invasoren-Teile (auch wenn ich leider kein Glück hatte, aber bei meinem RR müsst ich eh noch nen Weilchen warten bis ich die tragen kann, dafür hat jetzt die halbe Gilde mindestens ein Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Leider waren dann plötzlich alle Deffer verschwunden und dann wurds ein bischen langweilig, denn nur die PQ zu farmen ist auf Dauer ermüdend. Insbesondere die Verteidiger-NPC's halten ja gar nichts aus und waren instant tot. Kurz nach 2 Uhr kam allerdings wieder Leben in die Bude als diverse Ordies in unserer ID einfielen und uns in die PQ-Suppe spucken wollten. Daraufhin hab ich auch meine negative Meinung zu den laschen NPC-Wachen wieder geändert, denn menschliche Verteidiger und "harte" NPC wären wohl zu viel bzw. die PQ dann nicht mehr schaffbar. Der Ordereinfall war dann noch mal ein richtig schöner Abschluss, wenn auch nen bisschen spät.

Komisch fand ich das sich über einen längeren Zeitraum der Eroberungsbalken gar nicht mehr bewegt hat, obwohl in unserer ID in diesem Zeitraum keine Deffer anwesend waren und unser Channel-Comander sagte in den anderen ID's wäre es genauso. Wenn also Destro in diversen ID's die PQ erfolgreich abschließt, warum gehts dann trotzdem nicht voran? Später allerdings verschob sich der Balken ohne für mich erkennbaren Grund deutlich zu unserem Vorteil, leider musste ich dann off und hab das Ende nicht mehr erlebt. 

Noch eine Frage hätte ich an die Order zur PQ, ihr müsst ja 150 Angreifer killen. Sind das Spieler oder auch NPC's ? Ich hab nämlich keine Destro-NPC gesehen!?

Ansonsten liebe Order lasst jetzt bloß die Ohren nicht hängen, sondern besucht uns in Chaos City. So was wie die letzten Tage und insbesondere gestern möchte ich gerne öfter erleben. 

Wenn ich hier aber lese wir Destros sollten uns etwas zurückhalten damit die Order nicht die Lust verliert, ja dann seit ihr hoffnungslos naiv oder dumm oder beides.  Wie willst du 1.000de von Leuten zu so einem Verzicht bewegen? Was blau ist wird gemoscht, fertig und Ende der Diskussion. Und was ihr gewinnen wollt wenn ihr aufhört und auf nen anderen Server geht ist mir ebenfalls ein Rätsel. Wer denkt auf nem andern Server liegt das Heil und dort ist es immer schön ausgeglichen und fair der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann, Osterhasen oder alternativ auch beides. Jeder Tag ist anders und jeden Tag in jedem Gebiet hat mal nen anderer die Oberhand, wenn man es immer schön gerecht und ausgeglichen will, ja dann sollte man vielleicht lieber PVE in "ThatOtherGame" spielen oder gleich offline zocken. Lebt einfach damit und hängt euch rein, dass ihr das könnt habt ihr letzten Freitag gezeigt und das ihr euren "Unterbevölkerungsbuff" nicht mehr bekommt sagt ein übriges.

Zum Glück wird hier aber nicht nur geheult sondern es gibt viele Ordies für die der Altdorf Raid ein Ansporn ist. Das ist die einzige vernünftige und vor allem weiterführende Einstellung, alles andere ist crap.

Bussi


----------



## Wunde (27. Februar 2009)

Joa,

....so gekotzt wie gestern hab ich schon lange nicht mehr (najo, während eines Ini-Runs mitzuerleben, wie alles gelocked wird hat vielleicht auch etwas zum Unmut beigetragen...das einem die Hände gebunden sind)....natürlich auch ein wenig aus Enttäuschung über euren Sieg, bzw daß ihr zuerst in der Hauptstadt steht. Aber es sei euch gegönnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht wird sich nun etwas auf Seiten der Ordnung ändern (zum Guten oder Schlechten, sei mal dahingestellt)...ich werds erstmal abwarten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

....aber richtig gekotzt hab ich als ich mich wirklich auf eine Schlacht in Altdorf gefreut habe....ich war absolut beeindruckt von dem Ambiente, überall hat es gebrannt, es war einfach umwerfend....und dann diese lächerlichen sich wiederholenden kindergarten PQs mit hirnlosem gezerge und planlosem hinundhergerenne...wow...vor so einem Crap stand ich noch nie....man hat sich einfach nur noch gefragt..."War das wirklich schon alles? Ist da sonst gar nichts mehr?"...Invasorsetteile farmen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....vielleicht geh ich da auch lieber mal dem Gras beim Wachsen zuschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich hab gesehen, was der Endcontent nun sein soll....für mich isser gestorben...bzw hat für mich persönlich nichts wirklich anspruchsvolles oder interessantes...Setteilefarmen, sry, möchte Spaß im Spiel und nicht, wenn ich von der Arbeit komme, nochmal stupide ein und die selbe PQ 1000 mal 5 Stunden lang machen und hoffen ich bekomme irgendwas mit ein bisschen besseren stats. Ich steh einfach nicht auf robotern...aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Und das Zergen bzw die Gegenpartei. Tjo sry, da hab ich ja mehr Spaß in SZ's...bzw....da haben sogar die SZ's ein höheres Niveau mit mehr Abwechslung und Zielen als dieser Müll, und das will was heißen für ein Spiel das auf ORVR ausgerichtet ist.

Vielleicht guck ich mir das Ganze nochmal an, wenn Mythic das überarbeitet hat....bis dahin wünsche ich euch viel Spaß beim stupiden Robotern eures epischen Karnevalkostüms.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

W.


----------



## Jarwid (27. Februar 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> Joa,
> 
> ....aber richtig gekotzt hab ich als ich mich wirklich auf eine Schlacht in Altdorf gefreut habe....ich war absolut beeindruckt von dem Ambiente, überall hat es gebrannt, es war einfach umwerfend....und dann diese lächerlichen sich wiederholenden kindergarten PQs mit hirnlosem gezerge und planlosem hinundhergerenne...wow...vor so einem Crap stand ich noch nie....man hat sich einfach nur noch gefragt..."War das wirklich schon alles? Ist da sonst gar nichts mehr?"...Invasorsetteile farmen...
> 
> ...



Langweiliges PQ-Gefarme entsteht nur dann wenn eine Fraktion allein in der ID ist, sobald da beide Fraktionen rumlaufen und die PQ gegeneinader machen (und das ist ja die eigentliche Idee dahinter) kommt richtig Leben in die Bude und man hat RVR vom feinsten, besonders vor der geilen Kulisse des brennenden Altdorfs.


----------



## wh173y (27. Februar 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich sehs kommen, bis ich 40 bin ist die ganze Action vorbei ...



schade, aber es hat andeutungen gegeben, dass sehr viele order auf averland entweder den server wechseln oder aufhören, sprich ich vermute dass du  recht haben könntest.

hauptstadt-belagerung hat auch middenland den rest gegeben pvp-mäßig. ich hoffe natürlich dass es jetzt nicht so ist und sich die order zusammenreißt und weiterhin für schöne rvr-schlachten sorgt aber die demotivation dürfte schon groß sein.


----------



## Taschmahal (27. Februar 2009)

Congratz an die Destros, gute Organisation!


----------



## Jarwid (27. Februar 2009)

wh173y schrieb:


> schade, aber es hat andeutungen gegeben, dass sehr viele order auf averland entweder den server wechseln oder aufhören, sprich ich vermute dass du  recht haben könntest.




Wer wegen so was den Server wechselt hat keine Eier oder ist ein kleines Mädchen, was aber am Ende aufs gleiche hinausläuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den möchte ich sehen der seinen 40er Char aufgibt um woanders bei Null neu anzufangen und das zu einem Zeitpunkt wo es auf Averland richtig abgeht. Aber jedem das seine... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Außerdem habt ihr eure Haupstadt behalten, es ist also eigentlich gar nichts passiert


----------



## Daby (27. Februar 2009)

ja gz zum erfolgreichen Lagg *hust* Lock,

aus meiner Sicht auch ne schöne Nacht gehabt auch wenn :

- der Server mal wieder halb am abkacken war
- nur Masse am Start war (fragt man sich echt warum sie das Limit wieder angehoben haben bei der Offensive war *unspielbar*im Deff max Frames und 1 Aktion pro minute) *schmoll*


aber in den Sc´s und den Altdorf Ini´s haben viele Destros ordendlich brennen müssn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihi - haben alle Endkontent gesehn die 30er haben auch Ihr Invasor Equip können wir uns alle wiede bissel beruhigen....
und uns auf 1.2 freuen wenn das dauerzustand ist und die ganzen Hammerträger ah ne Slayer heißen sie jetzt also Tanks im Stoffkleid mit LowBob dmg und bugy styles  juhuu

aber letzlich bleibt der ganze Destro dreck bei uns und Ordung darf wieder sauber machen ,darauf freu ich mich garnicht die ganzen Leichen weg zuschaffen unsere schöne Stadt *schnief*


----------



## Fara / Blutengel (27. Februar 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> Joa,
> 
> ....so gekotzt wie gestern hab ich schon lange nicht mehr (najo, während eines Ini-Runs mitzuerleben, wie alles gelocked wird hat vielleicht auch etwas zum Unmut beigetragen...das einem die Hände gebunden sind)....natürlich auch ein wenig aus Enttäuschung über euren Sieg, bzw daß ihr zuerst in der Hauptstadt steht. Aber es sei euch gegönnt.
> 
> ...



Da kommt noch was, wenn man es geschafft hat, das Gebiet Altdorf zu locken. Dann können keine Verteidiger mir in die Instanz und dann kommen noch ein paar vernünftige Gegner. Ich erinner mich da in der OB an einen Kampf, der 1 Stunde und 45 Minuten dauerte IM Sigmartempel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fuzzi / Fleischschmied


----------



## gkopesky (27. Februar 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage hätte ich an die Order zur PQ, ihr müsst ja 150 Angreifer killen. Sind das Spieler oder auch NPC's ? Ich hab nämlich keine Destro-NPC gesehen!?



jo, es hat eine Menge NPCs gegeben, vor allem am Hafen waren Korsaren unterwegs (da gabs sogar die Mini-Quest, 8 von denen zu killen).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hat es bei den PQs eigentlich auch goldene Beutel zu gewinnen gegeben? Ich bin nämlich bei der ersten, erster geworden und hab nur einen lila Beutel (mit Level 32 Ramsch) gekriegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

cu,
brad


----------



## Jarwid (27. Februar 2009)

gkopesky schrieb:


> jo, es hat eine Menge NPCs gegeben, vor allem am Hafen waren Korsaren unterwegs (da gabs sogar die Mini-Quest, 8 von denen zu killen).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hö? Es gibt doch nur die eine große PQ in der Stadt? Da gewannen jeweils die beiden ersten einen goldenen Beutel. 

Weiss jemand wo ich die erbeuteten Marken ("XY des Verteidigers" hießen die glaub ich) einlösen kann?


----------



## Daby (27. Februar 2009)

hahahaha ich packs grad nicht *wegrofl* bzgl.Thema: "Zerstörung erobert Altdorf auf Averland!" 


wie schon ein anderer sagte ihr hab noch lang nix erobert ihr standet nur im FLur xD


----------



## Rethelion (27. Februar 2009)

Muss man eigentlich 40 sein um bei so einer Belagerung helfen zu können oder kann man da als Lowlevler auch schon was erreichen?


----------



## Geige (27. Februar 2009)

also als low-lvl char wirst du gegen nen
40er nicht allzulange stehn aber du kannst es ja mal probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarwid (27. Februar 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Muss man eigentlich 40 sein um bei so einer Belagerung helfen zu können oder kann man da als Lowlevler auch schon was erreichen?




Man muss mind. lvl37 sein um in die Festung zu kommen und mind. lvl30 um nach Altdorf reinzukommen. Eigentlich lohnt sich gerade die Hauptstadt auch für Leute ab 30, da viele blaue und lila drops für den unteren lvl30+ Bereich sind. Als 40er kannste viele drops aus den Beuteln direkt wegwerfen.

Allerdings wird man von den 40er deffern instant umgenuked und verhindert so wahrscheinlich das die Stadt überhaupt fällt.


----------



## Geige (27. Februar 2009)

also ich hab mal gelesen,das bei einer
Hauptstadtbealgerung selbst die low-lvl spieler helfen können!
Ich kann mich auch irren,weil die info dich schon recht alt ist,...


----------



## Ciclon (27. Februar 2009)

war nen echt geiler abend wir haben top zusammengespielt (bis auf 2 gilden die ich jetzt aber nciht nenne) und haben tatsächlich geschafft anch altdorf zu kommen obwohl das eigentlich garnicht geplant war ^^ Ordnung hat auch gut gegengehalten und war nen geiler fight (auch wenn ich in der festung alle effekte usw. ausmachen musste das ich kein standbild hatte ^^ ) Ordnung wir erwarten euch in einer unserer Festungen wir wollen auchmal deffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und naja hat sich gelohnt invasoren schultern gelootet und glücklcih um 2 uhr anchts schlafen gegangen in der hoffnung das wir altdorf locken können aber naja nächstesmal ! ^^

PS: lasst euch nicht hängen ordnung ihr habt doch klasse ihr schafft das schon uns plattzuhaun! Meine Dolche freuen sich drauf!
PPS: Fand nochjemand die animation vom Fackeln benutzen bei der altdorf PQ so übelst nice? hab da mal ein paar screens gemacht ^^

DANKE AN HAHAHA UND ALLE ANDEFREN GILDEN DIE SICH BETEILIGT HABEN!! 

MFG Sayaka


----------



## Impakt1 (27. Februar 2009)

hätt es net gereicht 1e Festung zu holen als revanche, ihr müsst gleich den ganz dicken hammer rausholen und in Altdorf einreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nee im ernst ein geiler abend, pls jede woche so ne aktion ...endlich kommt mal Leben in die Bude



Greetings Impakt


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (27. Februar 2009)

ja, als lvl 30 nach altdorf...so machts sinn. macht auch bestimmt spass dauernd, egal von was, mit einem hit in die fresse im dreck zu liegen, so dass man den gegnern ohne ende victory points schenkt. so machts sinn. lasst die lvl 37+ die drecks arbeit machen (die festungsraids) um ihnen dann ordentlich in die suppe zu spucken wenns um die hauptstadt geht. sorry, dass dort lowlevel deffer sind ist ja ok, aber als angreifer mit lvl 30 dort meinen was abstauben zu können ist, meiner meinung nach, assozial. wieso????????? lvl 30 ist 10 lvl und min 20 rufränge zu low!!!!!!!!

insofern seid das nächste mal so fair und bleibt weg, mit sovielen egomanan werden wir altdorf nie bekommen. in einigen sz waren meine gruppe die einzigen 40er, und dass kanns echt nicht sein für eine sache die sich ENDCONTEND nennt. seht zu, dass ihr 40 werdet, und dann seid ihr alle herzlich willkommen,so jedoch kommt einem der verdacht der sabotage in den kopf.


so und nun flamt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg pulver


p.s. ich bin für eine lvl eingrenzung wie in den festungen...wenn nicht sagar pauschal lvl 40 für angreifer.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (27. Februar 2009)

GZ an die Destros (grml, Acc paar Tage zu früh ausgelaufen)!

Die roten Hühnchen pieseln gg die Mauern Altdorfs. Das ich das noch erleben darf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Order

Und jetzt kommt ihr.


----------



## karajo (27. Februar 2009)

daby sei lieber still. hinter zinnen stellen und aoe durch die wand ballern ist einfach nur low, aber so wie man es deinem text entnehmen kann, passt das wohl zu dir


----------



## Speckisbaby (27. Februar 2009)

So jetzt muss ich doch nochmal nen kommentar loswerden.
Am anfang haben die Destros echt gute arbeit geleistet besonders bei der 2 Festung!

Aber was in Altdorf abging war ja voll armseelig, ihr jammert hier rum das wir uns immer verdücken im kampf, aber in altdorf haben wir euch aus jeder pq rausgehauen trotz überzahl, ich hatte von anfang bsis zum ende um 5 uhr einen KT am start und ihr habt trotz übermacht verloren und statt zu kämpfen seit ihr imemr in ne andere pq gegenagen wo keine verteidigung war... gut das ich nachher rausgefunden habe wie wir spitz bekommen wo ihr seit, somit konnnten wir euch aus UNSERER Stadt raushauen!!!

Achso und danke an die Destros wir konnten gestern gut Invasoren sets sammeln, soviel ich weiß habt ihr ja so gut wie keine PQ erfolgreich abgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaimewolf (27. Februar 2009)

Wie verhält es sich nun mit einem Angriff auf Altdort genau? Ich war selber nicht dabei und gegen 24 Uhr kurz nach dem Einloggen schon zu müde zum spielen.

Ich entnehme den Aussagen hier, dass es zu den PQs in Altdorf die Anzahl der Angreifer, die der Verteidiger übersteigen kann und die angreifer Lockpunkte in Pqs ohne deffer zusammentragen können? 

Nach dem Lock startet dann das 48 vs 48 Event um Altdorf und dann lässt sich als Gegner nach einem Siege erst die Königsinstanz betreten, um den Sieg zu komplettieren?

Eine Übersicht um den Hauptstadtkampf samt Ablauf von jemandem wäre nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciclon (27. Februar 2009)

kommt sofort jamiewolf:
alaso 2 festungen down altdorf offen
leute melden sich entweder für das Szenario an oder betreten die stadt.
Die statt ist instanziert für 40? (korrigiert mich falls es mehr oder weniger sind) leute und es werden immer neue instanzen generiert.
in den instanzen sind 2 pqs 1 für ordnung und 1 für destro. beide pqs laufen gleichzeitig ab und am ende der PQ gibts 2goldene beutel für den siegraid.
nach 3 minuten startet die pq neu und das geht so weiter bis eine partei den lock geschafft hat oder 5 stunden vorüber sind.
FALLS man es schafft zu locken gehts weiter dann gibts jeweils 3 pqs in der stadt die dann für 36 stunden für ordnung unzugänglich ist  und glaube ich acuh nimmer instanziert ist.
zuletzt gibts dann noch den Königsraid der gleichzeitig zu den 3 PQS begehbar ist.


hoffe die übersicht ist ausreichend ^^


----------



## Blood B. (27. Februar 2009)

Speckisbaby schrieb:


> So jetzt muss ich doch nochmal nen kommentar loswerden.
> Am anfang haben die Destros echt gute arbeit geleistet besonders bei der 2 Festung!
> 
> Aber was in Altdorf abging war ja voll armseelig, ihr jammert hier rum das wir uns immer verdücken im kampf, aber in altdorf haben wir euch aus jeder pq rausgehauen trotz überzahl, ich hatte von anfang bsis zum ende um 5 uhr einen KT am start und ihr habt trotz übermacht verloren und statt zu kämpfen seit ihr imemr in ne andere pq gegenagen wo keine verteidigung war... gut das ich nachher rausgefunden habe wie wir spitz bekommen wo ihr seit, somit konnnten wir euch aus UNSERER Stadt raushauen!!!
> ...




Wie dir vielleicht aufgefallen sein sollte, war es mitten in der Nacht, deshalb waren auf einmal alle weg. Wenn du es dir erlauben kannst einen ganzen KT die ganze Nacht da zu haben, is ja schön aber ich musste z.B. um 5Uhr aufstehen. Lässt ja weit blicken bei euch, Mecker hier, Mecker da, wir sind nachts ja nie on...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei uns z.B. hatten wir einfach zu wenig Gruppenheiler und die Order 'gefühlte' 50% Gimpmages, da machts auch keinen Sinn sich taktisch zu verstecken, die casten ja überall durch, aber ich will ja nich heulen, wir waren drin ihr müsst jetzt nachziehen^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speckisbaby (27. Februar 2009)

Blood schrieb:


> Wie dir vielleicht aufgefallen sein sollte, war es mitten in der Nacht, deshalb waren auf einmal alle weg. Wenn du es dir erlauben kannst einen ganzen KT die ganze Nacht da zu haben, is ja schön aber ich musste z.B. um 5Uhr aufstehen. Lässt ja weit blicken bei euch, Mecker hier, Mecker da, wir sind nachts ja nie on...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich habe mich nicht darüber beschwert das ihr wenig gewesen seit, denn ihr hattet immernoch nen kt mehr als wir on.
das was mich aufregt ist das ihr sobald ihr gewiped seit schnell in ne andere instanz seit und euch dann nicht dem kampf gstellt habt, somit war es ein reines instanz hoppen und wir haben euch überall ohne chanche raus gehauen.
es war so schon anstrengend bis 6 uhr wach zu bleiben, aber dann noch dieses gehoppe...
naja wenigstens gab es genug goldene säcke.

btw. es waren keine 5 stunden sondern 5.59 stunden und danach noch mal 30 mninuten altdorf wiederaufbau


----------



## Jarwid (27. Februar 2009)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Wie verhält es sich nun mit einem Angriff auf Altdort genau? Ich war selber nicht dabei und gegen 24 Uhr kurz nach dem Einloggen schon zu müde zum spielen.
> 
> Ich entnehme den Aussagen hier, dass es zu den PQs in Altdorf die Anzahl der Angreifer, die der Verteidiger übersteigen kann und die angreifer Lockpunkte in Pqs ohne deffer zusammentragen können?
> 
> ...




Nachdem die 2. Festung gefallen ist, gehts per Portal (befinden sich hinter der Festung) VOR die gegenerische Hauptstadt. Dort muss das Tor aufgekloppt werden, dann ist hinter dem Tor der typische Ini-Wirbel. Da gehts rein und der KT-Leader muss für seinen KT eine Instanznummer auswählen. Dann ist man drin. Max. gehen meines Wissens nach 2 KT je Fraktion rein, also max. 96 Leute.

Drinnen macht man dann erstmal ein Erinnerungs- Gruppenfoto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und kann massig Quests annehmen für deren Erfüllung es Marken und Gold gibt.

Ansonsten ist der Schwerpunkt die PQ (in Altdorf auf dem Marktplatz). Dabei muss man 2 SFZ einnehmen, 150 NPC-Verteidiger töten und 50 Zelte abfackeln. Deffer müssen das gleiche machen, nur eben 150 Angreifer töten und 50 Zelte löschen. Danach einen General töten.

Das ganze geht auch ohne die jeweils gegnerische Fraktion, dann ist man halt schneller fertig aber es verkommt zum stumpfen gefarme. Wenn beide Fraktionen anwesend sind wird es zum schönen RvR Gemetzel, da die beiden PQ an der selben Stelle stattfinden. Nur die Fraktion, welche den ersten Abschnitt der PQ zuerst erfolgreich abschließt kann dann den 2. Teil machen und hat die Chance auf 2 Invasorensetteile. Das erfüllen der PQ und das Töten der generischen Spieler bringt Punkte und hilft beim locken der Stadt. 

Zudem gibts ein SC und die siegreiche Fraktion kriegt ebenfalls Punkte. Auch eine Miniini mit 2 relativ einfachen Bossen haben wir besucht.

Das war mein Eindruck von gestern, was dann noch passiert weiss ich nicht, bin dann gegen drei nach hinten umgefallen und eingepennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Zum locken hat man 6h Zeit


----------



## Fallraen (27. Februar 2009)

Die neusten Zahlen: Von 8.xxx vs. 10.xxx nun auf 9.600 vs. 13.xxx. Und es wird schlimmer, wenn das regelmäßig so ist. Ordis hören auf, Destros fangen weiter an.


----------



## wookie-goldberg (27. Februar 2009)

Warum jammert ihr eigentlich immer so rum?

Wenn man zahlenmässig unterlegen ist , bedeutet das noch lange nicht, das man keine/weniger Chancen hat.

Denn was nützen x unorganisierte Randoms die keine Zugänge blocken, dem Tank den Boss abspotten, wegrennen, er resettet, den Boss pullen und nich mehr gerezzt werden kann, usw. ?

Auch wenn RvR den Anschein macht, Masse>Skill, so ist das vll bei einem SFZ so, aber sicherlich nicht bei einem Festungsraid.

Eure Festungen sind nicht gefallen weil hunderte Randoms den Lord niedergezergt haben, sondern weil ein paar Gilden organisiert die Zugänge dichtgemacht haben.

Wir haben jahrelang SWG in der Unterzahl gespielt, aber wir haben uns NIEMALS beschwert, geheult oder sonstwas. Wir haben uns einfach gut organisiert und dem Feind in den Arsch getreten. 

Und das solltet ihr auch mal wieder machen, so wie am Anfang, als wir 80 % der BG's verloren haben weil ihr einfach besser zusammenspielen konntet, anstatt euch mit sonem geflenne zu erniedrigen.

So, genug zeit vergeudet im Forum, ich bin dann ma wieder zocken...

so long,
wook


----------



## Schlork of DOOM (27. Februar 2009)

saubere arbeit gestern! 

Börn Altdorf Börn!


----------



## Jaimewolf (27. Februar 2009)

Danke an euch @ Ciclon und Jarwid. Die Übersicht reicht mir. Für mehr muss man eh dabei sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm, die Übermacht schmeckt mir auch net so. Auf Erengrad steht schon in LvL12 Char in den Startlöchern. Da soll es ja schön ausgeglichen sein.

Warten wir dennoch 1.2 ab. Da wird der Zonenlock nicht mehr unbedingt durch Pqs und Sz abhängig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also könnte uns mehr und schnellere Endcontentaktion bereitstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.: Droppen die Invasorsetteile auch für die Verteidiger?


----------



## Speckisbaby (27. Februar 2009)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Danke an euch @ Ciclon und Jarwid. Die Übersicht reicht mir. Für mehr muss man eh dabei sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja es dropt auch invasoren für die verteidiger, das hat uns auch gestern lange wacht gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habe kein einziges mal gesehen das die destros die pq gewonnen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speckisbaby (27. Februar 2009)

bitte löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (27. Februar 2009)

wie armselig...soweit ich weiß ist die anzahl der angreifer/deffer jeder hauptstadtbelagerung gleich, somit hier rumzuflamen, dass wir in den instanzierten altdorf ids MEHR gewesen sind, grenzt schon an realitätverlust.

btw. was ist schlimm daran, wenn man als gesammt kt irgendwo nicht mehr reinkommt sich aufzuteilen, um, wenn wieder platz ist,die id wieder zu wechseln, da man als gilde zusammenspielen möchte????

ich fass mal eben zusammen : wenns destros sind, alles lamer,die vor dem feind weglaufen, wenns ordler sind, taktische meisterleistung, da man ja nur kämpfe austrägt, die man gewinnen kann.

so, und nun die gute nachricht, ich hab auch gehört, dass bald viele destros auf averland aufhören, ist ihnen einfach zu doof NIE einen ordler zu sehen,NIE eine burg zum angreifen zu haben,ca 9std auf ein sz warten zu müssen,  ständig dieses gejammer lesen zu müssen, denn wir suchen eine herausforderung,keine schlachtopfer (und so sehen sich ja leider die meisten).wir sollten mythic fragen, ob sie nicht vielleicht nen coop server für unseinrichten, dann können wir unsgegeseitig stundenlang die eier schaukeln und dazu zwergenlieder singen.

btw, was ist an einer unterzahl situation so schlecht??????????
ich hab jahrelang auf camlann doac gespielt, meine gilde war für den rest des servers KOS und??? ich hatte bei dem game den bisher höchsten spielspass. der thrill gegen eine übermacht zu bestehen ist durch kaum etwas zu ersetzen...nur muss man die sache auch annehmen. dass nur der größere zerg eine chance hat ist nun auch wiederlegt, da die erste festung mit 4,5 kts platt gemacht wurde, uns soviele leute bekommt ihr auch zusammen!

mfg pulver


----------



## Speckisbaby (27. Februar 2009)

Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> wie armselig...soweit ich weiß ist die anzahl der angreifer/deffer jeder hauptstadtbelagerung gleich, somit hier rumzuflamen, dass wir in den instanzierten altdorf ids MEHR gewesen sind, grenzt schon an realitätverlust.
> 
> btw. was ist schlimm daran, wenn man als gesammt kt irgendwo nicht mehr reinkommt sich aufzuteilen, um, wenn wieder platz ist,die id wieder zu wechseln, da man als gilde zusammenspielen möchte????
> 
> ...



ich fand euern raid super, war echt perfekt geplant bis nach altdorf, die 2 festungs einnahme macht euch sicherlich keiner so schnell nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das problem war halt nur in altdorf das ihr euch nach jedem wipe in ne andere ini verdückt habt, nur durch die inis ohne gegenwehr könnt ihr altdorf unmöglich loggen, wieso seit ihr nicht in der ini geblieben, wir waren immer nur 1 kt ihr seit teilweise 2 kts gegenüber gewesen und seit trotzdem gestorben und dann schnell wieder wechseln...
sonst echt respekt aber das ihr uns als wegläufer beschimpft und gestern sowas abzieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wookie-goldberg (27. Februar 2009)

Speckisbaby schrieb:


> wieso seit ihr nicht in der ini geblieben, wir waren immer nur 1 kt ihr seit teilweise 2 kts gegenüber gewesen und seit trotzdem gestorben und dann schnell wieder wechseln...



Leider machen die meisten heutzutage nur noch PvP wenn sie etwas dafür bekommen. Sie brauchen ihre Bonbons. Und das waren gestern wohl erstmal die Invasorenteile, da die meisten zu schlecht equippt sind um den nächsten Schritt zu überleben.

Die PvP ler, die sich hauen, nur um zu zeigen das sie besser sind als die anderen, sind leider vom aussterben bedroht.

Ich kann hier nur für uns (MDH) sprechen, wir kamen erst 15-20 Minuten lang in keine Inni rein, dann ging es in 660 rein, da waren nur ein paar Ordis, die haben wir weggemacht und dann haben wir uns mit den PQ's beschäftigt. Jeden Ordler der reinkam haben wir weggemacht. 

Als mir nach ner Stunde zu langweilig wurde, ich mich mit euch kloppen wollte, habe ich mal die Inni verlassen und bin in eine mit 48 Ordies gejoint. Allerdings war dort kein einziger Destro drin, ihr standet mit 2 KT's am Eingang und habt die Destros abgefarmt. 

Da bin ich dann wieder in die 660 gegangen, weil 1/48 schafft nichmal ein Wookie ;D

Als wir hörten, das ihr vorm Portal die Leute abgreift die reinwollen, sind wir gemeinsam rausgekommen und haben euch weggemacht.

Es wird sicherlich noch ne Weile dauern, bis wir uns ordentliches PvP in Altdorf liefern können, da wie gesagt die meisten nur das Invasoren Set im Kopf haben, und nicht das besiegen der Ordler in ihrer eigenen Stadt.

so long,
wook


----------



## Jarwid (27. Februar 2009)

wookie-goldberg schrieb:


> Warum jammert ihr eigentlich immer so rum?




Eigentlich jammern hier ja immer nur dieselben. Vor ner Woche noch himmelhochjauchzend wegen dem erfolgreichen Festungsraid wurde uns mitgeteilt, Destros wären alle bekloppt, könnten eh nix und Order hat ja quasi per Gesetz mehr Klasse als Masse. Nun sind die gleichen Vögel wieder zu Tode betrübt, kurz vorm Suizid. Wollen aufhören, Server wechseln usw. Destro soll sich bremsen, zurückhalten, weil die Herren sich unfair behandelt fühlen. 

Ihr wollt den Server wechseln? Na dann macht doch endlich mal. Loggt aus, löscht den Char, zieht um ins paradiesische  Erengard. Dann wirds euch sicher besser gehen und uns auch, da wir das Geflenne nicht mehr hören müssen. 

Ich glaube die meisten Ordies sind nicht so, aber die paar Mädchen ziehen alle runter!

Übrigens hier mal ein Thread zu eurem Wunschserver, viel Spass da. Schaut euch mal die Beiträge von Schorus an. Darf man denen glauben ist Erengard ja auch am Ende und kurz vorm aus. Ich denke ihr werdet euch darin widerfinden und hoffentlich erkennen wie lächerlich das geflenne ist. 

Vorschlag zur Güte, alle Ordies von Averland ziehen um nach Erengard und die Erengard Destros kommen nach Averland. Dann haben endlich alle ihren Wunschserver gefunden und einem tollen und fairen Spiel steht nichts mehr im Wege! Oder auch nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2009)

Speckisbaby schrieb:


> das problem war halt nur in altdorf das ihr euch nach jedem wipe in ne andere ini verdückt habt, nur durch die inis ohne gegenwehr könnt ihr altdorf unmöglich loggen, wieso seit ihr nicht in der ini


Also ich war ja gestern nicht dabei, aber wenn das stimmt... lol
Zu erst werfen sie uns vor wir verdrücken uns immer usw.
Aber sie machen ja genau das gleiche.
Achja Glückwunsch an die Destros. Aber wir hatten trotzdem als erstes eine Festung erobert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (27. Februar 2009)

wookie-goldberg schrieb:


> Warum jammert ihr eigentlich immer so rum?
> 
> Wenn man zahlenmässig unterlegen ist , bedeutet das noch lange nicht, das man keine/weniger Chancen hat.
> 
> ...



Ihr rafft es immer noch ned. Es ist eine gute Leistung, toll - keine Frage. Das Problem ist einfach das es für Destro "zu leicht" ist. Ihr habt 4-5 Große Gilden, habt das ganze die letzen Tage quasi immer versucht und immer besser. Braucht noch nedma groß lockarbeit zu leisten weil ihr durch die dauer-roten Burgen eh immer in Etaine, Reikland und Kadrintal steht. Das ist kein "zomfg 1 mal im Monat" event - das war die letzen Tage standard und wird nun Standard sein wo man weiss wies läuft. Das wird die Spanne von Order <=> Destro vergrößern und das ist mist für beide Seiten. Dieser Thread war niemals als Lobgesang gedacht; das war reiner Werbungszweck um die Chance auf ein 50/50 Verhältnis zu haben(natürlich wurde hier auch von mir absichtlich gestichelt, um den thread oben zu halten / order etwas attraktiver darzustellen). Das kann man nun ziehmlich vergessen und das ist wie gesagt ein Problem für beide Seiten. Und mit 1.2 wirds schlimmer. Und wer glaubt das hier keine Order-Leute aufhören, oder sogar noch mehr Ordler anfangen auf Aerland als Destro, wenn Destro nun 2 oder 3 mal die Woche in Altdorf ist, der hat einen an der klatsche, bei allem Respekt. Aber egal; da die Destros sowieso weitermachen und nun freie Hand haben; kann man schonmal anfangen auf Erengard zu twinken und sich das ganze 2-3 Wochen anzusehn und die Altdorf Raids mitzählen und in 3 Monaten wenns 5.xxx vs. 15.xxx ist, keine gegenwehr mehr bei Festungen/Altdorf mehr gibt, keine Ordis mehr bock haben ne Burg zu attacken, nur noch spärlich Scenarien aufgehn - die letzen 3 "gegen die Wand posts" zitieren. Könnte fast wetten auf diese Entwicklung abschließen. Und wer nun glaubt das sei übertrieben, das ist nicht der erste Server dem es GENAU! so ergehen würde. Es gibt in Europa 4-5 Server wo bereits die "komplette" gegnerische Fraktion abgehaun ist, weil eine der Seiten zu gut organisiert, zahlenmäßig überlegen war etc. Aber man wird sehn, wie gesagt ... 3 Monate und genau dieser post als Zitat in einem anderen Thread. (Und hört auf euch auf 1.2. versteifen, das bringt noch viel mehr Probleme als jetzt schon - nachts locken, juhu - is eh alles rot nachts, was soll man damit?).


----------



## Jaimewolf (27. Februar 2009)

Naja, am We ist ja noch Zeit für nen weiteren Sturm auf Altdorf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Florreng (27. Februar 2009)

Jetzt wirds ja immer noch geiler....

Im Endeffekt haben wir euch Ordis doch noch nen Gefallen getan.
Ihr schafft es nicht eure Hauptstdat zu verteidigen und als Belohnung könnt ihr in den Inis auch noch Invasoren Teile für die missglückte Verteidigung abfarmen. Geile Sache.

Da sollten sich die Fraktionen überlegen, ob man nicht wechselweise jedes WE in ner anderen Hauptstadt kämpft, haben anscheinend ja beide Seiten mehr davon als vom bescheuerten Kreisraiden^^

Oh Mann....sowas find ich schon leicht grenzwertig. Findet ihr das logisch und gerecht?

P.S.:
Und zu Skatero...super, Ihr hattet vorher ne Festung? Applaus. Was für ein Selbstvertrauen^^

Und wenn wir bald euer schönes Altdorf niederbrennen und euren König als Haustierchen mitnehmen tröstest du dich immer noch damit, dass ihr ja erst ne Festung hattet? Mal schauen...die Moral lob ich mir auf jeden Fall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allen schönes WE und wir sehen uns alle auf dem Schlachtfeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarwid (27. Februar 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Ihr rafft es immer noch ned. Es ist eine gute Leistung, toll - keine Frage. Das Problem ist einfach das es für Destro "zu leicht" ist. Ihr habt 4-5 Große Gilden, habt das ganze die letzen Tage quasi immer versucht und immer besser. Braucht noch nedma groß lockarbeit zu leisten weil ihr durch die dauer-roten Burgen eh immer in Etaine, Reikland und Kadrintal steht. Das ist kein "zomfg 1 mal im Monat" event - das war die letzen Tage standard und wird nun Standard sein wo man weiss wies läuft. Das wird die Spanne von Order <=> Destro vergrößern und das ist mist für beide Seiten. Dieser Thread war niemals als Lobgesang gedacht; das war reiner Werbungszweck um die Chance auf ein 50/50 Verhältnis zu haben(natürlich wurde hier auch von mir absichtlich gestichelt, um den thread oben zu halten / order etwas attraktiver darzustellen). Das kann man nun ziehmlich vergessen und das ist wie gesagt ein Problem für beide Seiten. Und mit 1.2 wirds schlimmer. Und wer glaubt das hier keine Order-Leute aufhören, oder sogar noch mehr Ordler anfangen auf Aerland als Destro, wenn Destro nun 2 oder 3 mal die Woche in Altdorf ist, der hat einen an der klatsche, bei allem Respekt. Aber egal; da die Destros sowieso weitermachen und nun freie Hand haben; kann man schonmal anfangen auf Erengard zu twinken und sich das ganze 2-3 Wochen anzusehn und die Altdorf Raids mitzählen und in 3 Monaten wenns 5.xxx vs. 15.xxx ist, keine gegenwehr mehr bei Festungen/Altdorf mehr gibt, keine Ordis mehr bock haben ne Burg zu attacken, nur noch spärlich Scenarien aufgehn - die letzen 3 "gegen die Wand posts" zitieren. Könnte fast wetten auf diese Entwicklung abschließen. Und wer nun glaubt das sei übertrieben, das ist nicht der erste Server dem es GENAU! so ergehen würde. Es gibt in Europa 4-5 Server wo bereits die "komplette" gegnerische Fraktion abgehaun ist, weil eine der Seiten zu gut organisiert, zahlenmäßig überlegen war etc. Aber man wird sehn, wie gesagt ... 3 Monate und genau dieser post als Zitat in einem anderen Thread. (Und hört auf euch auf 1.2. versteifen, das bringt noch viel mehr Probleme als jetzt schon - nachts locken, juhu - is eh alles rot nachts, was soll man damit?).




Du Aushilfsnostradamus bist so eine Lachnummer. Bitte, bitte, tue uns den Gefallen und geh nach Erengard ... 
Cry me a river  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Da ich nicht glaube das du's gelesen hast, zitiere ich mich mal selber:



Jarwid schrieb:


> Übrigens hier mal ein Thread zu eurem Wunschserver, viel Spass da. Schaut euch mal die Beiträge von Schorus an. Darf man denen glauben ist Erengard ja auch am Ende und kurz vorm aus. Ich denke ihr werdet euch darin widerfinden und hoffentlich erkennen wie lächerlich das geflenne ist.
> Vorschlag zur Güte, alle Ordies von Averland ziehen um nach Erengard und die Erengard Destros kommen nach Averland. Dann haben endlich alle ihren Wunschserver gefunden und einem tollen und fairen Spiel steht nichts mehr im Wege! Oder auch nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (27. Februar 2009)

Ja, hab ich gelesen und unterschreibt zu 100% meine Prognose zu Averland. Nur das es da genau umgekehrt ist, Ordnung perfekt organisiert und Destro keine Chance - Destro wandert ab. Danke fürs zitieren, unterstreicht mit 2 dicken schwarzen strichen das Problem auf Averland was ich eigtl. vermeiden wollte und ein 50/50 Verhältnis erreichen wollte; aber dies ist nun äußerst schwierig. Das ist das Problem von Mythic; wenn nicht eine dauerhaft gute Server-Balance gewehrleistet wird, wird eine Seite in war abwandern und das frustriert auch die gegnerische Seite. Das ganze kann nur funktionieren wenn beide Seiten gleich stark sind; beide Seiten es regelmäßig 1-2 / Monat schaffen große Event-Raids zu veranstalten für Städte Raids. Nur so kann langfristig für beide Fraktionen Spielspaß bestehen. Und das ist leider bei sehr wenigen Servern der Fall.

Und an den lustigen 39er Ork. Ich hab Zeit, in 3 Monaten wird sichs zeigen ob - wie du es nennst "cry cry" Post berechtigt war oder nicht. Ich hab Geduld und Zeit - und würde mich sogar darüber freun wenns nicht so wäre. Leider zeigen die Serverbeispiele (z.b. Erengard) das es genau so eintreten wird. Man wird sehn.

Wer nicht lesen will; hier die Zitate die 1:1 auf Averland passen - leider - aber das raffen hier Leute wie der Ork nicht ganz und geilen sich kurzfristig an ihrem Erfolg auf (der auch toll ist, keine Frage) - aber dieses aufgeilen und die Ordis im Forum beschimpfen als Whiner, ist einfach ein kurzsichtiges Bild:

"ich würd mir an order stelle darüber eh keine sorgen machen.da der server immo kurz vorm niedergang steht,werdet ihr eh bald alle paar tage unsere hauptstadt raiden."
"destro werden immer weniger und order,dank der ganzen wtj,immer mehr."
"ich glaub der zauberstab wird für erengrad zuspät kommen.ich geb dem server,bei der momentanen bevölkerungsentwicklung,noch 2monate.dann wird mit destro der ofen aus sein,weil keiner mehr lust hat sich von einem riesen orderzerg überrennen zulassen."
"2 Monate is sicher etwas übertrieben.Grad durch die neuen Klassen werden nochmal welche gehalten. Aber ich muß rechtgeben. Mythic wird zu spät reagieren.
Destro zu spielen macht immo immer weniger spaß.
Und ich hab auch schon viele Leute kennengelernt die sagten, sie sind auf Order gewechselt weil vieles einfacher ist. Und ein viel entspannteres Raiden.
Wenn's so weitergeht sind viele Destros weck, die keine Lust mehr haben."

€ wtj = winner team joiner.

Und wenn sich Destros nun einreden das Averland was besonderes ist, das es in Averland nicht so laufen wird wenn sich Destro selbst nicht zügelt und das regelmäßig machen wird, dann haben sie (das ist kein Flame) Wahnvorstellungen. Das liegt in der gegebenheit des Menschen, das er dazu neigt sich der Gewinnerseite anzuschließen - und da wird auch der Herr 39er Ork der mich flamed noch dahinter kommen. 1 x ist noch ok... 1 x im Monat ist noch ok, aber wenn das bald 2-3 mal die Woche passiert, was bei der leichten Planung durch 4-5 große Gilden der Fall ist, hat sich das ruckzuck erledigt.


----------



## Elead (27. Februar 2009)

Detro Übermacht? ich kann es langsam nicht mehr hören.
Es war evtl am Anfang so, mittlerweile nicht mehr.

Gewinnt die Ordnung ständig die BG weil sie alle gut zusammenspielen?
Schon witzig das dies auf allen Servern Weltweit, das gleiche ist.
Also muss man ja davon ausgehen, dass alle "schlechten" Spieler, Umgangssprachlich auch Gimps genannt, auf Seite der Zerstörung spielen.
Die Guten, L33tuberroXXor, alle auf der Seite der Ordnung sind, abgesehen von Hannah natürlich. Die prügelt  Imperator Karl Franz höchstpersönlich solo aus den Latschen.

Zieht mal eure Realmbrille ab und schaut mal genauer hin. Selbst mitten in der Nacht stellt die Ordnung mittlerweile mehr Spieler wie die Zerstörung.
Das ist ein Trend den Mythic durch das Balancing herbeigeführt hat. Dies sind aber Dinge die ihr aber nicht sehen wollt.
Ich mag an dieser Stelle keine Klassen flamen, jeder mit etwas Hirn im Kopf weis wovon ich hier rede.

Mir soll das mit den WTJ recht sein. Solche Leute brauche ich nicht im RvR.


----------



## Beastus (27. Februar 2009)

Lassen wir das heulen und kämpfen. ABER DIE DESTRO's können aufhören vonwegen wir würden immer wegrennen und uns nie zum Kampf stellen. Haben es ja gestern erlebt wie die Destro's gerannt sind. Ja Richtig ihr seid heute Morgen ab 4 in etwa nur noch gerannt von einer Ini zur nächsten vorher netter Kampf, schönes hin und her aber dann war es aus. Habt ihr die Lust verloren ? Wolltet ihr unbedingt ein Invasor Setteil farmen ? Durch euer Kreisraiden waren die letzten Stunden ne Farce. Ich hoffe das der Server nicht endgültig kippt aber die Gefahr besteht.


----------



## Arminace (27. Februar 2009)

*holt sich gerade noch ne Schüssel Popcorn*

Ha ha ha, 
köstlich,

wenn es nach mir ginge wäre das wiederkauen gegessener Argumente komplett rausgekürtzt worden und wir hätten nur noch 5 Seiten diskussion hier aber ich finde es auch köstlich
wie einige immer wieder versuchen Argumente neu aufzurollen die ein paar Seiten vorher mithilfe von Beweisen und sinnvoller Argumentation völlig vernichtet wurden.
Es ist natürlich immer leichter, sinnloses gegröle und entsprechende Parolen nachzuäffen anstatt sein eigenes Hirn einzuschalten und mit echten Argumenten zu kommen.

Aber bitte, tut euch (nein, nur die angesprochenen nicht alle im Forum / leider werden sich wohl gerade die nicht angesprochen fühlen die es betrifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) keinen Zwang an und dreht euch im Kreise, ich habe meinen Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wiederhole mich zwar ungerne aber ich glaube es muss sein.

An alle die gerade auf 180° sind. 
Bitte kurz mal 3x TIIEEEEFFF durchatmen, und Wusa murmeln.
Dann 5x um den nächsten Block / Bauernhof joggen und dann endlich darauf besinnen dass es nun aktionlastig auf den Server zugeht und das ist gut so!
Juhuuuu nicht mehr ständiges 0815 Burgen-SFZfarmen, endlich sieht man mal Festungen von innen, und hat mal einen Eindruck vom Städte belagern/verteidigen.
Ob dieser nun positiv oder Negativ ist sei mal dahingestellt. Aber endlich mal was anderes als der Status quo vor 2 Wochen!

*wartet nun wieder auf die üblichen Flames und sinnlosen Argumente*


----------



## Krawuzi (27. Februar 2009)

Speckisbaby schrieb:


> soviel ich weiß habt ihr ja so gut wie keine PQ erfolgreich abgeschlossen



Da bist Du aber nicht sehr gut informiert!


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (27. Februar 2009)

wenn man sich immer die zahlen raussucht die man gerade braucht könnte ich dir recht geben. und nochmal zu den statistiken..9600zu 13000? also unsere gilde (vicious) besteht laut der seite aus über 50% ordlern Oo...soviel zu der genauigkeit....

@speckis: ich weiß nicht mehr welche id es war (glaub 650), aber dort waren wir max 8 ppl die 40 waren und der rst war 30+........da gab es witzbolde, die mit lvl 3x ohne irgendwelches equip die bosse weggespottet haben, um dann zu rennen und ihn zu reseten. sorry aber so machts irgendwie keinen spass,ich würde es schön finden wenn mythic alle unter lvl40 in eine eigene id steckt, so dass sie sich dann im zerg gegen nen einzelnen 40er champ versuchen können :>

btw. die einen jamern,dass dies das ende der ordnung sei..die anderen freuen sich weils so einfach war(auch du)...da frag ich mich,wer von euch hier rumspinnt....nebenbei finde ich es schön,wie du von deiner gespielten id auf alle anderen schließt (aber wahrscheinlich hattest du 10 pcs online,in jeder id einen char,so dass du natürlich als eiziger den gesammtüberblick hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

mfg


----------



## Jarwid (27. Februar 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> auch der Herr 39er Ork der mich flamed



Versteh gar nicht was mein Level damit zu tun hat? 

Ich glaube behaupten zu können das das mein erster Flame ever in einem Forum war, aber du nervst mit deiner tollen Prognose so dermaßen, dass ich mich nicht zurückhalten konnte. Menschen die sich ausführlich und ausdauernd über Dinge beklagen und ärgern die sie nicht ändern können sind mir zutiefst suspekt. Du erreichst nichts weiter als das du die Stimmung deiner Order-Kollegen runterziehst. Du wirst mit deiner Einstellung ganz sicher niemals was reissen, nicht hier und nicht anderswo... Aufgeben hat bei dir scheinbar System, zumindest in WAR


----------



## Fallraen (27. Februar 2009)

Hat eher was mit der Sichtweise der Dinge zu tun. Es ist nicht mein Stil alles durch die Rosa-rote Sonnenbrille zu sehn; egal ob in War oder anderweitig. Nur Politiker reden dauerhaft alles schön. Es gibt Personen da draußen, die analysieren Sachverhalte und geben Prognosen nach Präzedenzfällen. Es gibt Personen da draußen die nehmen nicht dauerhaft das best mögliche an, sondern die schlimmste oder logische Konsequenz an egal ob negativ oder positiv. Wie du das nun nennst - bleibt dir überlassen. Erengard ist "dein" perfektes Beispiel, leider. Und leider sprechen derzeitig fast alle Fakten für ein ähnliches Phänomen.


----------



## Krawuzi (27. Februar 2009)

All diese Seiten die gerne zitiert werden zählen halt nicht die Accounts sondern die angelegten Charaktäre.

Überblick über die Anzahl der aktiven Accounts hat nur Goa und wenn die Ordnung in der Unterzahl ist wieso die Ordnung dann keinen Unterbevölkerungsbonus mehr


----------



## Gjund (27. Februar 2009)

Erstmal gz an destro!

Zur leichtigkeit bei der Festungseinnahme, wollte ich nur kurz zu bedenken geben, dass viele Ordis nur darauf gewartet haben, dass Destro die Hauptstadt angreift.
Das soll nicht die Leistung der Angreifer/Verteidiger runterspielen, aber ich hab Altdorf noch nie so voll gesehen und alle wollten, dass die Destros kommen.

Also erstmal Danke an alle, die ein wenig neuen Content ermöglicht haben.

Den Ablauf in der Stadt fand ich allerdings auch eher enttäuschend. Warteschlangen und Co. sind doch eher frustrierend als spannend.

Noch kurz zum Gleichgewicht der Fraktionen. In meinen Augen ist Ordnung zahlenmäßig unterlegen, was für mich aber nicht schlimm ist. Ich bin sogar froh, daß im PvP eher mehr als weniger Gegner da sind.
Das hat aber überhaupt nix mit den Fähigkeiten der Spieler zu tun. Schade finde ich eigenltich nur, daß es lediglich zwei Fraktionen gibt ... eine dritte Fraktion wäre eine Wohltat bezüglich des Kräfte-Balancing.


----------



## Beastus (27. Februar 2009)

Ahh ein positives hatte das ganze gestern/heute schon es wird mehr geben die aktiv am orvr teilnehmen keine leere mehr im Kt.
Einen Glückwunsch übrigens noch an die Destro's eure leistung gestern war super auch wenn es mir nicht gefällt.
Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht ? Wird die ordnung jetzt wirklich wach ? Ich wünsche es uns und den Gegnern damit wieder der Spielspaß in den Vordergrund kommt auf ein erfolgreiches Wochenende .


----------



## Arminace (27. Februar 2009)

Gjund schrieb:


> Zur leichtigkeit bei der Festungseinnahme, wollte ich nur kurz zu bedenken geben, dass viele Ordis nur darauf gewartet haben, dass Destro die Hauptstadt angreift.
> Das soll nicht die Leistung der Angreifer/Verteidiger runterspielen, aber ich hab Altdorf noch nie so voll gesehen und alle wollten, dass die Destros kommen.



offensichtlich warst du weder bei der ersten noch bei der 2ten Festung dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich war da ... und wir wären sogar Fast an der ersten Gescheitert, wir waren gerade dabei von einer Übermacht überannt zu werden als wir den Kommandanten noch Plätten konnten.
Soviel zu den Fakten.

Trozdem finde ich es lustig wie am Anfang von Fraktion A versucht wurde, den Topic aufzuplustern und wieviele Supertolle-Typen sich gegenseitig auf die Schultern am klopfen waren.
Eine Starke Leistung keine Frage....was ich in meinen Früheren Kommentaren auch hervorgehoben hatte. (Auch nachprüfbar)

Und nun kommt das wirklich bemitleidenswerte. PENISNEID in schlimmster Form!
Fraktion B schafft es nun das von Fraktion A erreichte Ziel zu übertreffen und einige Mitglieder der ersten Fraktion möchten das ganze nun schmälern indem sie (zumeist sinnlose) Argumente vorbringen und alles schlecht reden.

ICH-LACH-MICH-TOT!

Merkt ihr das eigentlich dass ihr euch selber ins Argumentative aus schiesst?

Fakt ist:
Wiedermal hat ein Kleiner Trupp etwas bewegt und den Ball ins Rollen gebracht (auch wenn dieser Trupp letztesmal selbigen der Gegenseite aufgehalten hat).


----------



## oggy4tw (27. Februar 2009)

jup war ne nette sache und wir werden sehen wie sich das alles mit 1.2 weiterentwickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum thema aufhoeren blablubb : ws hauen ueberall gleich viele ab, aber die destros haben genug nachwuchs in den startloechern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hoffen wir mal es reaktivieren ein paar ordler mit slayer/choppa ihren acc 

ich bleib dem game auf jeden fall erhalten , will ja die boese stadt auch mal sightseen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wunde (27. Februar 2009)

> Ahh ein positives hatte das ganze gestern/heute schon es wird mehr geben die aktiv am orvr teilnehmen keine leere mehr im Kt.



hmmm, nö....warum auch....wieso sollte sich die Einstellung nun dramatisch ändern? Ich für meinen Teil werd so weiterspielen wie ich grad bock hab und nicht mehr oder weniger orvr machen nur wegen diesem Ereignis. Und ich denke, daß ich mit dieser Meinung nicht alleine dastehe....also warum sollte sich nun etwas ändern? Natürlich wird es jetzt einige geben, die den Kopf in den Sand stecken und erstmal bisschen weinen, andere die sich sagen "Jetzt erst recht" und versuchen mehr im ORvR zu reißen...aber ich denke mal, dem Großteil ist es mittlerweile sowieso ziemlich egal wer wie wo welche Burg und warum erobert hat und zieht sein eigenes Ding durch.


----------



## Beastus (27. Februar 2009)

der sinn und zweck des games ist aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann orvr nicht irgendeine ini clearen oder die super rüssi haben.
wenn nun noch weniger ordler "rausgehen" um sich dem feind zu stellen wird es ein langweiliges spiel destro's haben keine gegner wir keine mitspieler
wäre traurig wenn ein durchaus zu überzeugendes spiel dadurch kaputt geht auch wenn einige dinge nicht sosind wie sie sein könnten


----------



## Taschmahal (27. Februar 2009)

Arminace schrieb:


> offensichtlich warst du weder bei der ersten noch bei der 2ten Festung dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Deswegen habt ihr bei der 2. Festung den Kommandanten raus auf den Balkon gezogen? Ahja so kann man natürlich auch umgehen damit =)


----------



## Arminace (27. Februar 2009)

Taschmahal schrieb:


> Deswegen habt ihr bei der 2. Festung den Kommandanten raus auf den Balkon gezogen? Ahja so kann man natürlich auch umgehen damit =)



Ich verstehe natürlich dass es nicht passt dass die Feuermages nicht mehr die Möglichkeit hatten durch die Wände/Böden zu nuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diven (27. Februar 2009)

> Deswegen habt ihr bei der 2. Festung den Kommandanten raus auf den Balkon gezogen? Ahja so kann man natürlich auch umgehen damit =)


1. war keine absicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. standen im innenraum noch richtig viele range dd ... besonders die feuermages die wie angesprochen durch die decke genuked haben (glashaus & steine und so) und die waren scheinbar so sehr damit beschäftigt dass ein moral 1 kick auf den ziehenden tank wohl nicht drin war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarwid (27. Februar 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Hat eher was mit der Sichtweise der Dinge zu tun. Es ist nicht mein Stil alles durch die Rosa-rote Sonnenbrille zu sehn; egal ob in War oder anderweitig. Nur Politiker reden dauerhaft alles schön. Es gibt Personen da draußen, die analysieren Sachverhalte und geben Prognosen nach Präzedenzfällen. Es gibt Personen da draußen die nehmen nicht dauerhaft das best mögliche an, sondern die schlimmste oder logische Konsequenz an egal ob negativ oder positiv. Wie du das nun nennst - bleibt dir überlassen. Erengard ist "dein" perfektes Beispiel, leider. Und leider sprechen derzeitig fast alle Fakten für ein ähnliches Phänomen.



Du bist bestimmt Controller oder arbeitest in der Revision, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja egal, mir ist nur so eine zutiefst pessimistische Ansicht vollkommen unverständlich aber so Leute gibts leider viele  

By the way - Ich bin keineswegs der Ansicht das Erengard am Aussterben ist (hab nen Twink dort). Ich hab das Beispiel nur gebracht weil da ein anderer Pessimist ähnlich dunkle Bilder malte wie du und du ja dort gerne hinwechseln wolltest. Zufall halt...

Macht was ihr wollt, ich denke Averland erlebt gerade eine aufregende Zeit und für jeden der neu anfangen will sollte Averland erste Wahl sein, gerne auch für neue Ordner. Aber wenn du wechseln willst mach mal, ich denke das ist sicher nicht  -Achtung Wortspiel- der Untergang des Averlandes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wunde (28. Februar 2009)

hmm,

also ich möchte mal eine kleine Annahme in den Raum werfen, nach dem ich heute den Festungsraid der Zerstörung mitmachen durfte.

Ich vermute, daß in den Spielern der Ordnung wirklich enormes Potential liegt...enormer Skill (ohne arrogant oder so zu klingen)...aber daß die Ordnung wie so ein Wackelpudding extrem träge ist....

....haben uns die ganze Zeit in der Festung verschanzt (bin fast dabei eingeschlafen)....und dann glaub ich hats ein paar wenigen einfach mal gereicht....sind rausgerannt und siehe da...ein Lemmingeffekt ist eingetreten....es folgten immer mehr und schwups (und das war wirklich eine Sache von 1-2 Minuten) waren die gesamten Zerstörungsspieler komplett gewiped....so what....

Sprich, ich denke auch, daß es nun wirklich im ORVR mehr los sein könnte....und das ist auch gut so....

...aber....ich verstehe auch viele Ordnungsspieler, die einfach die Schnauze voll haben vom Dauerdeffen und orvr in einer chronischen Deffensivhaltung begegnen müssen. Sowas nervt ungemein. Und bei dem Gedanken nun noch mehr ORVR mit deffen zu verbringen, naja.....da werd ich für meinen Teil lieber rumlaufen und euch ein drittes Nasenloch verpassen, als in einer Burg einzuschlafen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



W.


----------



## Diven (28. Februar 2009)

naja angriff ist schon immer die beste verteidigung .... und wenn nicht .... man sieht sich halt in altdorf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daddelopi (28. Februar 2009)

Arminace schrieb:


> Und nun kommt das wirklich bemitleidenswerte. PENISNEID in schlimmster Form!
> Fraktion B schafft es nun das von Fraktion A erreichte Ziel zu übertreffen und einige Mitglieder der ersten Fraktion möchten das ganze nun schmälern indem sie (zumeist sinnlose) Argumente vorbringen und alles schlecht reden.



Du meinst so wie Ihr Destros das hier schon seit 15 Seiten versucht?

Wer im Glasshaus sitzt sollte immer schön den Ball flach halde..oder wie ging das?


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (28. Februar 2009)

@daddelopi: lesen UND verstehen ist wohl manchmal gar nicht so einfach...fast alle destros haben euch zu eurem ersten festungsraid gratuliert. was bemängelt wurde ist die art und weise wie ihr euch dargestellt habt. alleine der titel dieses threat ist verarschung. ihr stellt euch von anfang an als klar unterlegene seite dar,obwohl es dafür keine fakten gibt.
selbst der programmierer der warhammerstatus seite gibt hier im forum zu,dass die daten zur zeit überhaupt nicht stimmen, was aber nicht an ihm sondern an goa (ihr habts schon bei daoc versaut) liegt. was meint ihr wieso der harald auf warhamer.com seit wochen nicht geht? weil da irgendein programmier großen mist gebaut hat!
mit 1.2 soll dieser dann wieder funktionieren,und wenn goa es dann schafft die daten auch noch öfter als 1 mal pro monat zu aktualisieren könnte man per filter (alle spieler die 1/2 oder 4 wochen keine erfahrung/ruf/einfluss bekommen haben NICHT anzeigen)zahlen bekommen,die halbwegs aussagekräftig wären. aber darauf lasst ihr euch nicht ein, ihr jammert ohne irdendetwas ausser eurem subjektiven spielerlebis vorweisen zu können, und das nervt.

spielt einfach mal wieder das spiel, zeigt nicht immer mit den fingern auf die andere seite und wenn wirklich alles so schlimm ist, hört einfach auf, es zwingt euch keiner dieses spiel zu spielen.

@wunde:das mit dem dritten nasenloch würde ich gerne mal am eigenen leib zu spüren bekommen, gibts ne ecke wo ich dich malalleine antreffen kann? würds nämlich gerne genießen und nicht noch zusätzlich von deinen freunden misshandelt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@all: so und nun laßt uns allewieder lieb haben...ähhh ich mein im rvr die köpfe einhauen

mfg pulver

p.s ist den meisten "ich bekomm nur auf den kopf weil destro so überlegen ist" flamern eigentlich bewußt, dass immer nur eine seite gewinnen kann? keiner wird hier nur einstecken müssen,jeder wird auch ab und zu ein paar kämpfe gewinnen, nur liegt es wohl an der eigenen wahrnehmung, wenn man nicht in der lage ist dies auch als schönen sieg abzuspeichern....sicherlich wird das verhältnis nie 50/50 sein...aber letztendlich kann jeder durch cleveres spielen zum positiven gesammtergebnis beitragen!


----------



## Shoho (28. Februar 2009)

Wird euch das gegenseitige Anfeinden nicht langsam langweilig? oO

Es kommen von beiden Seiten immer nur die selben argumente wie in den zig Posts davor. Also auf einer Skala von 1-10 für Kreativität, wobei 1 kreativ wie ein Stein bedeutet und 10 Picasso-Like bedeutet, sind beide Seiten bei -5.

Mal ganz davon ab, dass es sich hier eigentlich um einen Werbethread für die Ordnung handeln sollte, was aber wohl aufgrund der Ereignisse völlig vergessen wird. (Da nehm ich mich nicht von raus - hab mich selbst zu Posts hinreißen lassen).


----------



## Krawuzi (28. Februar 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> ...aber....ich verstehe auch viele Ordnungsspieler, die einfach die Schnauze voll haben vom Dauerdeffen und orvr in einer chronischen Deffensivhaltung begegnen müssen. Sowas nervt ungemein.



Das mit dem Dauerdeffen kommt daher, dass die Ordnung um jede von der Destroseite gedeffte Burg einen großen Bogen macht, die Destros hingegen gehen auf jede feindliche Burg drauf, egal wieviele Deffer drinnen sind.

Klüger spielt allerdings ihr, denn bei der derzeitigen Architektur ist ein Angriff gegen eine gedeffte Burg einzig RP Spenden aber das haben bei uns noch nicht so viele kappiert. Während ihr mittlerweile wirklich gute Strategien entwickelt habt (Tor runterklopfen dann abhaun später wiederkommen, Scheinrückzug dann rushen usw.) die funktionieren, da ihr offenbar ein ziemlich disziplinierter Haufen seid, ist das bei uns nicht so. 

Orks und Gits haben wohl kleine Köpfe und daher wenig Gehirn, sehen sie ein blaues BO oder eine blaue Burg rennen sie dagegen an. Der Rest macht mit, denn es könnte ja sein, dass man irgendwo ein paar RP bei einem BO nicht bekommt, das wäre ja schlimm...


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Wieso wird der Thread hier eigentlich nicht geschlossen?
Der Thread hat seinen Sinn total verloren. "Werbung für Ordnung auf Averland": Darum sollte es hier gehen, aber wenn jetzt jemand alles liest. Würde er/sie doch eher zu den Destros gehen oder nicht?

Uns hier gegenseitig zu beleidigen und zu diskutieren wer der Bessere ist, hat einfach keinen Sinn. Trotzdem werde ich den Thread weiter beobachten.

MfG
Skatero/Rugart


----------



## Speckisbaby (28. Februar 2009)

lasst uns alle einfach nen neu anfang machen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich fand den raid von beiden seiten gut, die destros habens bei der 2 Festung ziemlich super gemacht!
wollen wir trotzdem hoffen das es ausgewogen ist auf unserem server, so sehr sind die destros nicht in der überzahl.
aber gestern nacht war jawohl ne frechheit, wollte um 3 uhr wo ich nach hause kam schauen was mein postfach macht, dann loggt ihr noch katrintal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja gut waren zwar nur 7 angreifer, aber immerhin musste ich hin laufen ne ganze zeit warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe alle hören nun auf hier zu flamen und vertragen sich, denn beide seiten sind normale menschen und keine ungeheuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Pulvertoastman, ich soll die von meinem 7 jährigem sohn sagen das du sein Vorbild bist und er will auch nen auserkorenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

., falls einer denkt ich spinne kann er gerne ins teamspeak kommen und ihn selbst fragen^^


----------



## Diven (28. Februar 2009)

jo schön kämpfen und immer dran denken ... mit nxt patch geht stadt downgraden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wunde (28. Februar 2009)

@Pulvertosterman:
jo, Kämpfe gegen Tanks hatte ich schon zur genüge....ab und an 1on1 sogar wenn sie mich überrascht haben....

leider seid ihr fuzzis so schwer zu knacken, daß die Chanzen gefühlt 40/60 gegen mich stehen, daß ich den Kampf überlebe. Und das zweite Ärgernis, ihr lebt eindeutig zu lange, so daß meist noch Verstärkung von euch kommt und mich dahinrafft. Und das allerschlimmste, viele Tanks schlucken, wenn es brenzlig wird für sie und sie kurz vorm abkratzen sind, noch nen Heiltrank...alles schon erlebt. Und weil ich das nie mache, naja....

....und wegen den Freunden....tjo, schau dir mal meine Situation an....wenn wir uns begegnen dann bin ich IMMER von 4-5 Tanks umzingelt....kaum töt ich einen von euch ploppt auch schon der nächste auf und knüppelt auf mich ein....soviel zu Freunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hey (um dem thread nun den allerletzten rest an vernunft und niveau zu nehmen), wenn ich erst meine Geheimwaffe gefunden hab, dann haltet ihr mich sowieso nie mehr auf...muhahahahaha!!!!!!!1111111elf

Geheimwaffe siehe Anhang:


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (28. Februar 2009)

@speckis:hrhr..mein gildenspitzname ist "orangener powerranger" und inzwischen rennen mehrere leute in diesem geilen orange rum, insofern schein ich noch ein paar mehr fans bekommen zu haben(und das soll auch keine beleidigung sein). und ich finds gut,dass du auch siehst, dass ihr immer besser in fahrt kommt und du dich hier nicht runterziehen läßt.
auf unser nächstes zusammentreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@wunde:ja, heilpots hab ich auch schon mal benutzt, liegt aber einfach daran,dass die dinger irgendwann schlecht werden :>
und ich habs ernst gemeint, kein flame oder so, wenn du magst würd ich gerne mal im 1v1 gegen dich antreten,nicht um rumzuprollen, sondern weil ich gerne mal was aufnehmen würde...also auch kein wildes rumhacken, sich treffen, ein paar emotes austauschen, du tarnst dich, ich dreh mich 3 mal im kreis und zähl bis 10 und wir schauen was passiert. bei größeren kämpfen geht leider mein pc (mit fraps) zu sehr in die knie,so dss ich einfach mal kleiner anfangen muss.
btw, würde sogar mit meiner gruppe an einen treffpunkt kommen,um dem ganzen ein wenig mehr rollplay charakter zu verleihen (kampf dann natürlich ungrouped,keine fremdbuffs, pots etc).
ach shit, seh ich ja erst jetzt, ich hoff du hast bis dahin DIE geheimwaffe noch nicht gefunden, sonst wird nen kurzer kampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so, muss nun ins rvr, hab gehört da soll was abgehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg pulver


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich den Erstschlag habe, habe ich eigentlich eine ziemlich grosse Chance gegen Tanks.
(Leider nicht gegen alle)
Aber das sollte ja auch so sein, dass ein Hexenjäger keine Tanks besiegen kann.


----------



## Fallraen (28. Februar 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Das mit dem Dauerdeffen kommt daher, dass die Ordnung um jede von der Destroseite gedeffte Burg einen großen Bogen macht, die Destros hingegen gehen auf jede feindliche Burg drauf, egal wieviele Deffer drinnen sind.
> 
> Klüger spielt allerdings ihr, denn bei der derzeitigen Architektur ist ein Angriff gegen eine gedeffte Burg einzig RP Spenden aber das haben bei uns noch nicht so viele kappiert. Während ihr mittlerweile wirklich gute Strategien entwickelt habt (Tor runterklopfen dann abhaun später wiederkommen, Scheinrückzug dann rushen usw.) die funktionieren, da ihr offenbar ein ziemlich disziplinierter Haufen seid, ist das bei uns nicht so.
> 
> Orks und Gits haben wohl kleine Köpfe und daher wenig Gehirn, sehen sie ein blaues BO oder eine blaue Burg rennen sie dagegen an. Der Rest macht mit, denn es könnte ja sein, dass man irgendwo ein paar RP bei einem BO nicht bekommt, das wäre ja schlimm...



Was für ein Mist. Was für ein unglaublicher Bullshit. Es läuft immer so, ich führe oft selbst KTS:

Man geht in ein Gebiet; nimmt schnell eine Burg ein. Bevor man zur 2. Burg kommt, steht da 15 deffer destros drinn. Man haut 30 Minuten auf den Toren rum und bis dahin sind 1,5 KTS def in der 2. Burg.(Seiteneingänge deffen bringt meist nichts, da die leute in Gruppen reinreiten und man nicht von 24 leuten 18 den Seitengang deffen lassen kann, wenn ohnehin schon mind 10-15 Deffer in der Burg sind). Man reibt sich auf und bildet einen Def-KT für die eigene, einzige blaue Burg in allen Gebieten. Destros scharren sich um diese EINZIGE BLAUE IN ALLEN GEBIETEN mit 2-3 KTS innerhalb 15 Minuten und überrennen sie im Normalfall(oder reiben sich selbst drann auf und nehmen sie 2h später wenn keiner mehr da ist um 6 uhr morgens). Wenn du auf Kreisraiden stehst, mach was andres... was für ein schwachfug sry.

Und jetzt mal zu den tatsächlichen Gegebenheiten, rein vom ausführen eines Festungsraids:

- Destro locked pro Tag 2-3 Gebiete "einfach mal so". Wir Wissen nicht wann ihr was geplant habt oder nicht, es macht keinem Spaß 1-3x am Tag 1h in der Drecks festung zu warten bis Destro die letzen 10% gemacht hat zum lock, ohne zu wissen ob das nun was ernstes ist oder nur mal wieder einer der Zufallslocks. Und wenn man nicht wartet?... ja, dann ist das Gebiet abgesichert, ganz klar - so wie es auch sein muss. (Scenarien anmelden während man an der Festung wartet geht ja nicht...). Sehr amüsant. 

- Im gegenzug, sobald wir auch nur 1 Gebiet locken, weiss die komplette Destro-Seite bescheid, zomfg die planen was. Woho, auch sehr geil. Wir hatten insgesamt nun vielleicht gute 10-15 Gebietslocks in der gesamten War-Zeit. Destro steht ungefähr bei 150 ~ 20 pro Woche mittlerweile. (Mindestens 2 Pro Tag).

Ihr habt ja keine AHnung wievielen Leuten die Dauer-Def; 3 x pro Tag inner Festung rumlungern, scheisse aufn Nerv geht. Von wegen gleiche Zahl, dieses Argument ist so unsinnig - jedes Gebiet dauerhaft 80% + bei Destro; pro Tag 1-3 Gebietslocks; Pro Tag 2-3 mögliche Festungsangriffe, von t2-t4 dauerhaft zu 75% der Zeit rot. Wer ernsthaft glaubt, das wenn nu Altdorf regelmäßig angegriffen wird, sich hier Ordler noch freun der leidet an Wahnvorstellungen. Und ja das istn Flame, an die ganzen Illusionisten die an sowas genauso glauben wie das die globale Erwärmung toll ist,weil man im WInter zum Strand kann. Man kanns übertreiben mit positivem denken. Diese Einstellung gleicht ja fast an verleumdung; "nein wir haben keine 2,5 millionen kinder in Deutschland unter der Armutsgrenze, das scheint nur so".... kommt ma klar und akzeptiert wenigstens die Fakten. Und Fakten belegen auch in Warhammer, das nur ein Server mit gleichmäßigem Kräfteverhältnis langzeitig für *[BEIDE]* Fraktionen Spielspaß bietet. 

(Und vergleicht mich nicht mit diesen 0815 Forentrollen, die hier irgendwelche Rechtfertigungen für ihre unfähigkeit Suchen; kein einziger meiner Posts hat das getan - dieser Thread ist rein für Averland Ordnung Werbung gedacht um möglichst mit 1.2 ein 50/50 hinzukriegen, is nu Pustekuchen wohl, aber das bleibt abzuwarten).


----------



## Wunde (28. Februar 2009)

@pulver:
nettgemeintes angebot, aber ich habe genug von Duellen und Arena....das hat mit meiner Zeit aus WOW zu tun (ja steinigt mich)...und ich kanns nimmer sehen....außerdem liegt der Vorteil in einem Duell nicht mehr bei mir, denn du weißt was dich erwartet, du hast deine Auren schon voreingestellt, deine Taktiken zurecht gelegt usw bevor alles beginnt....anders würde es aussehen, wenn ich dich irgendwo sehen würde und dich komplett unerwartet angreife....

in einem duell schätze ich meine Chanzen dich zu besiegen um die 10% ein...und das nur mit viel viel Glück. Aber unerwartet auf offenem Feld...40% würd ich da sagen...und das klingt wesentlich verlockender dich anzugreifen und sogar zu riskieren daß Verstärkung kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das soll jetzt auch nicht feige sein oder dich und dein episches orangefarbenes Powerrangekostüm schlecht machen....aber du solltest verstehen...ich bin vielleicht etwas verrückt, aber nicht komplett blöd und hirntot...ich weiß wie meine Chanzen stehen und nutze das zu meinem Vorteil....fast immer.

Ach so, und mit Fraps nen Video drehen zu wollen der mit 90% Sicherheit in diesem gewählten Rahmen zu deinem Sieg führt....das ist genauso, als würde ich mit nem Freund auf den Eifelturm steigen, dann zieh ich mir nen Fallschirm an, pack die Videokamera aus und sag zu ihm...wir spring runter und ich film uns dabei....vielleicht überlebst du es ja....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (28. Februar 2009)

ich spiel nicht auf averland, aber verfolg den thread doch gerne, aber was ich hier pseudo argumente von fallraen lese ist zum brüllen.
auf dem server bzw dem orderteil passt ganz gut der spruch" wer zu spät kommt, bestrafft das leben"
ihr hattet pech das die destros alles vor euch geholt haben bzw es geschafft haben alle keeps zu erobern.
die können auch nur darauf warten das ihr mal nen keep angreift und wenn ihr das dann macht, ist es doch verständlich das man hin geht um wieder etwas aktion zu haben. das würde umgekehrt bei euch nicht anders aussehen.
naja, aber gib mir ruhig mehr von deinen flametiraden und vermeindlichen argumenten


----------



## Fallraen (28. Februar 2009)

Lesen muss gelernt sein, Herr Schamane. Ich habe in keinem einzigen Satz erwähnt, das es nicht normal wäre - natürlich scharrt man sich um die einzig blaue Burg. Das ganze war lediglich die Antwort auf den zitierten Bereich.


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (28. Februar 2009)

und genau das ist das problem...mehr agieren, weniger vermuten , besser informiert sein..und du hast mehr spass. wieso ne std in der festung warten.? ihr wißt wo unser wc ist,schaut mit ner gruppe vorbei,sollte es ernst sein gildenrolle und ab in die festung. und ganz ehrlich,ich verliert lieber ne festung anstatt 50% meiner playtime mit warten zu verbringen.
klar riskiert man so auch mal zu verlieren, aber wer nicht wagt, der in der regel auch nicht gewinnt.

ach ja, das ist kein flame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg pulver


----------



## Hepha (28. Februar 2009)

Falraen bringt es auf den Punkt.
Die Situation der Ordnung auf Averland ist mehr als schlecht... noch kein zusammenbruch oder sowas.. aber nicht gut
Seit dem Festungsraid gab es genau 0 Gebietlocks für die Ordnung. Davor auch kaum!
Es finden sich immer mal wieder KTs die Burgen einnehmen, SFZ nehmen oder sonst was...
(Und wenn die Destros sich das gleich wieder untern Nagel reißen kann man es ihnen nicht mal übel nehmen...)
Doch ist es noch schwieriger für die Ordnung ein Gebiet zu locken weil alles voller Destros ist.
So ein Gebietslock dauert eine Weile. diese Zeit haben die Destros um genug Spieler in dieses Gebiet zu bringen. und dann war es das auch schon...

und so Kommentare von Leuten die nicht mal auf dem Server spielen und keine Ahnung haben wie es auf Averland abgeht mag ich ja leiden...


----------



## Krawuzi (28. Februar 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Was für ein Mist. Was für ein unglaublicher Bullshit. Es läuft immer so, ich führe oft selbst KTS:



Ganz ruhig reg dich nicht so auf sonst bekommst noch einen Herzinfarkt und bleib schön höflich, Deine subjektiven Beobachtungen sind halt anders als die meinen who cares!


----------



## Fallraen (28. Februar 2009)

Was genau ist daran Subjektiv? Schildere doch deine Erfahrungen; was macht Destro wenn ne Burg blau ist? 30 Minuten warten bis die andre auch blau ist? Wie siehts aus mit Gebietslocks seit War release?Habt ihr nicht pro Tag 2-3 Stück?... ich glaube wir spielen auf verschiedenen Servern, oder habt Tatsächlich ne Rot/Blau Schwäche.


----------



## Stormreida (28. Februar 2009)

> Was genau ist daran Subjektiv? Schildere doch deine Erfahrungen; was macht Destro wenn ne Burg blau ist? 30 Minuten warten bis die andre auch blau ist? Wie siehts aus mit Gebietslocks seit War release?Habt ihr nicht pro Tag 2-3 Stück?... ich glaube wir spielen auf verschiedenen Servern, oder habt Tatsächlich ne Rot/Blau Schwäche.



Tjo mag stimmen ... aber liegt es an uns das ihr es nit genauso macht? Ihr seid nit viel weniger als wir oder anders gesagt sind wir nicht soviel mehr wie ihr. Nur das Problem bei der Ordnung ist das es da so leute wie dich gibt die nur negativ denken und wegen allem und jedem rumflennen. Wir Destros haben uns doch auch nit versteckt und geheuelt als wir unsere Festung verloren haben. Aber nun kommt wieder der Herr Ordnungsspieler und jault rum das seine Seite nix reisst und wer ist daran schuld... natürlich die bösen bösen Destros die durch seine Zauberbrille verdreifacht werden sodass man als Ordnungsspieler natürlich keinerlei Chance hat etwas zu machen. 

Nunja was will man dagegen tun ? Richtig ... NIX ... wir moschen weiter und ihr jault weiter 


MfG
Stormreida


----------



## Krawuzi (28. Februar 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Was genau ist daran Subjektiv?



Na Deine Meinung, was soll sie anderes sein als subejtiv!


----------



## Fallraen (28. Februar 2009)

Dann stelle den richtigen Sachverhalt doch mal dar und widerlege den "Ach so Subjektiven Sachverhalt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Stehen genug Fragen oben zur Auswahl, die zu widerlegen sind.

_*"Occams Razor"*_


----------



## Krawuzi (28. Februar 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Dann stelle den richtigen Sachverhalt doch mal dar und widerlege den "Ach so Subjektiven Sachverhalt"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab ich Dir doch schon gesagt, die Order lässt gedeffte Burgen im Regelfall links liegen und hat gute Strategien entwickelt sie uns dann doch noch abzuluxen. 
Nachdem das keine wissenschaftliche Diskussion ist kannst mir mit Occams Razor ned imponieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (1. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Hab ich Dir doch schon gesagt, die Order lässt gedeffte Burgen im Regelfall links liegen und hat gute Strategien entwickelt sie uns dann doch noch abzuluxen.
> Nachdem das keine wissenschaftliche Diskussion ist kannst mir mit Occams Razor ned imponieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hab ich schon erklärt, daher kommt auch das Kadrintal Nord-Symptom. Man greift die Nordburg an, weil nahe am WC (eingespielte grps machen erst süd aber egal). Geht runter, schon 10-15 Deffer drinn - direkt neben Destro Warcamp. Man wiped, geht eigene Burg deffen. Destros scharren sich um Burg weil einzige blaue.

Occams Razor hat nicht sooviel mit Wissenschaft zu tun; es ist ein Wissenschaftliches Prinzip - beschreibt aber eher die Tatsache das die offensichtlichste Theorie die meist richtige ist, egal wie sehr man sich wünscht es wäre anders - bzw. "Der erste Eindruck ist meistens der richtige". Und ist anwendbar auf alles; Ein Beispiel ist sich zu entscheiden welche Theorie zur globalen Erwärmung zutrifft, das tatsächlich der Co2 schuld ist, oder das umfallen eines Fahrrads in China. Es handelt um die Akzeptanz der offensichtlichen Dinge.


----------



## Krawuzi (1. März 2009)

@Fallraen

Gerade wieder kaum ist eine Burg deffed, haut ihr ab. Aber langsam sind wir arg offtopic

Was Occams Razzor betrifft, das erzählst gerade dem Richtigen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (1. März 2009)

glänzender weg wird attacked, macht ihr nachtschichten oder isses doch etwa mal wieder zufall...


----------



## Stormreida (1. März 2009)

waren glaube paar organisierte kts die dat gemacht haben ... bin gerade aufgestanden und hab nur die icq nachricht vom mate drinne "glänzender weg down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" zeit : 03:46 ....

ok das wäre sogar für mich zu krank ^^


----------



## Elead (1. März 2009)

Naja, organisiert war das nicht wirklich und es war nur ca 1,5 kt.
Wir hatten luck das war alles.
Aber war witzig zu sehen das Order ca 2 Kt am Start hatte um 4:30 UHr

Ihr seid ja sooooo wenige...

lachhaft....


----------



## Daddelopi (1. März 2009)

nun da man ja bekanntlich jeden feind doppelt zählt dürften es dann nur ca 1 kt order gewesen sein, wo wir wieder bei einer überzahl an destros wären ..lol

mal im ernst. könnt ihr es nicht einfach mal gut sein lassen ? die diskussion bringt doch nix mehr. beide seiten denken sie haben recht und im endeffekt weis es keiner genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin für eine volkszählung!


----------



## Snowhawk (1. März 2009)

Daddelopi schrieb:


> nun da man ja bekanntlich jeden feind doppelt zählt dürften es dann nur ca 1 kt order gewesen sein, wo wir wieder bei einer überzahl an destros wären ..lol
> 
> mal im ernst. könnt ihr es nicht einfach mal gut sein lassen ? die diskussion bringt doch nix mehr. beide seiten denken sie haben recht und im endeffekt weis es keiner genau
> 
> ...



naja gestern war Order aber praktisch auf Averland in allen Gebieten dominant, drängte uns Drachenwacht und Praag zurück. Pakt der Flamme war einige Zeit einzige Destroburg... tjo dann gegen 0.00 wendete sich das Blatt langsam. Ärgerlich ist, dass ich um 3 ins Bett ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diven (1. März 2009)

mein rat an die Order:
-Organisiert euch in große aktive Allianzen und zieht an einem Strang. Dann passts auch.

(und ja das ist leicht gesagt als getan)

Wär mir lieber als die Alternative "Kopf in Sand"


----------



## Maladin (1. März 2009)

Offtopic entfernt - unterlasst bitte dieses Abschweifen vom Thema.

/wink maladin


----------



## Clashmaniac (1. März 2009)

Diven schrieb:


> mein rat an die Order:
> -Organisiert euch in große aktive Allianzen und zieht an einem Strang. Dann passts auch.
> 
> (und ja das ist leicht gesagt als getan)
> ...




Sry in so großen können wir uns nicht organisieren weil wir nicht soo viele sind :X
Wieder gestern am "zufall" log glänzender weg gemerkt.
Sollich on gehen und mir ansehen wie die Map aussieht..?


----------



## Diven (1. März 2009)

bring den ordlern, die so wenige sind in der kadrintal nordburg was kaffee mit. die stehn seit 9uhr da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es sind komischerweise so wenige dass wir die nicht rausgeprügelt bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciclon (1. März 2009)

ihr seid nicht so in der unterzahl der unteschied beträgt laut (nicht ganz korrekten statistiken da vereinzelt ordler bei destro gelistet werden und einige chars nicht aufgeführt werden) um die 3000 mann. und jetzt gehn wir davon aus das man in der regel 3 chars hat wären das gerademal 1000 leute mehr. Dazu kommt dann noch das nie alle gleichzeitig on sind! ihr seid nicht so wenige! ich glaube selbst wenn wir nur einen einzigen char mehr auf nem Inaktiven account hätten und ihr das wüsstet würdet ihr weinen das wir so viele sind. ja selbst wenn ihr mehr seid als wir würdet ihr heulen. Mit der zeit geht es einem echt aufn Sack wenn man so gar im 1 on 1 mehr ist als ihr es alle zusammen je sein könntet...

PS: beziehe mich dabei auf http://www.warhammerstatus.com   und dort sieht man das es auf averland täglich aus irgendeinem grund ca 300 chars weniger sind, wahrscheinlcih werden inaktive aussortiert und order chars zur richtigen Fraktion gestellt.

MFG Sayaka


----------



## Diven (1. März 2009)

naja das problem mit solchen seite ist, dass die die CHARS zählen nicht die ACCOUNTS ...haben welche in der Gilde die haben 5 40ziger ....die tauchen da als 5 accounts auf.....


----------



## Warlordpest (1. März 2009)

Da waren gestern locker 2 KT order drin...
Einziges Prob und unser Glück war eure eigene (sry für den ausdruck aber was andres viel mir und fällt mir auch nach stundemlangen nachdenken nicht ein) Dummheit! Nein das soll hier jetzt kein 08/15 flame sein sondern einfach eine Tatsache.
Der vorgang war wie folgt ich war mit dem großteil der destros die um die zeit noch on waren in Kadrin unterwegs haben da auch noch schön unser ding durchgezogen so ca 20 mins nach dem der Glänzenge gelogt war sind wir dann auch rüber, pünktlich zum 2 ten Tor kamen wir dann auch an. Tor nieder geknüppelt und rein in die Feste, auf meinem Weg nach oben musste ich dann noch einen längeren Wisper beantworten, was zu führte das ich nicht ganz mit dem Zerg mitkam, so oben das alte spiel alle unter dem raum vom Fürsten sammeln, mmh k alle soweit da der letzte champ wird auch gerade gekloppt... aber hmm mom *kopfkratz* da stehen so viele destro auf nen haufen so lange lebt kein champ... WTF!?! der Festungsfürst steht hier bei uns unten und kein ordi weit und breit... k also mal eben den Typen umgenuked, hmm krieg kein loot k auch egal, aber gehn wir mal nach oben und geniessen mal wieder die aussicht einer eroberten Ordifeste, kaum war ich oben angekommen, ich konnte gerade noch sehen und denken WT... da lag ich auch schon tot am boden das da oben alles rot ist, was mir dann klar was da eben passiert ist konnt ich erst auch nicht glauben ist die gegenfraktion wirklich so ... und merken nicht das sie da oben stehen WIE HÜHNER AUF DER STANGE und wir ihnen ihre Eier vor der Nase weg klauen o.O
Tja hättet ihr nicht da oben gestanden und auf das abfarmen gewartet hätten wir diese Feste niemals eingenommen da gestern mind genauso viele ordis wie destros drin waren aber wie oben geschrieben wenn ihr einfach zu ... seid dann seid ihr echt selbst schuld.
Wer jetzt noch meint uns des bugusing zu bezeichnen der sollte sich mal gedanken drüber machen was eure BW die ganze zeit machen denn das hatt euch schon machen sieg beschert und sieht auch immer wieder nice aus wie ordis wie ameisen versuchen hintenrum in die östliche eataine burg zu kommen selbst jetzt noch nach dem dieser Fehler behoben wurde...


----------



## Krawuzi (1. März 2009)

Verabschiedet euch doch bitte mal von euren Argumenten diese oder jene Webseite zeigt, die eine oder andere Fraktionist sein in der Über oder Unterzahl!

Auf der Warhammerstatus Webseite (http://www.warhammerstatus.com), die ich im übrigen sehr gelungen finde, stehen erstellte Charaktere mehr nicht. Diese Seite kann weder darüber Auskunft geben wieviele dieser Chars zu aktiven Accounts gehören noch wieviele Accounts, also reale Spieler, auf den einzelnen Servern vorhanden sind.

Einzig GOA weiß, wer in Averland in der Überzahl ist, wir können nur anhand des nicht vorhandenen Unterbevölkerungsbonus annehmen, dass beide Fraktionen annähernd ausgeglichen sind. 

Außerdem frage ich mich was Aussagen wie "wir sind so wenige wir sind so arm" überhaupt bringen sollen. Was erwartet man sich davon? Erwartet man sich davon neue Spieler für die eigene Seite zu bekommen oder gar, dass Gegner auf die eigene Seite wechseln? Ich fürchte genau das Gegenteil tritt ein man wird durch die Winningteam Joiner nur noch mehr geschwächt.
"Wir sind besser organisiert", "wir halten Stand" und "im Endeffekt können wir nur gewinnen" wären Signale, die der eigenen Seite mehr helfen als ein "wir sind ja so arm"


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (1. März 2009)

Ihr redet die ganze Zeit über den "zufall" lock und luck.... Mal ehrlich alle die da waren wissen wie es gelaufen ist. Wir haben euch aus der Feste geprügelt, nicht einer von euch hat einen Fuss in den Kommandanten Raum gesetzt und trotzdem war der Glänzende Weg nicht mehr unser. Ja wir waren 2kt´s und ja auf richtigem, fairem und legalem Weg wäre der Glänzende Weg noch in Order Hand. Also redet weiter drüber wer hier mehr ist und wer nicht von mir aus auch wer sich in welcher Burg versteckt aber redet lieber nicht über den "zufalls" lock von heut morgen/nacht.

P.S. Hanna und ,war es, Beliz? Nette aktion gestern in der Steinwacht. Kein Kommentar oder ;(

MfG Nachtwolf


----------



## Warlordpest (1. März 2009)

Nachtwolf schrieb:


> Ihr redet die ganze Zeit über den "zufall" lock und luck.... Mal ehrlich alle die da waren wissen wie es gelaufen ist. Wir haben euch aus der Feste geprügelt, nicht einer von euch hat einen Fuss in den Kommandanten Raum gesetzt und trotzdem war der Glänzende Weg nicht mehr unser. Ja wir waren 2kt´s und ja auf richtigem, fairem und legalem Weg wäre der Glänzende Weg noch in Order Hand. Also redet weiter drüber wer hier mehr ist und wer nicht von mir aus auch wer sich in welcher Burg versteckt aber redet lieber nicht über den "zufalls" lock von heut morgen/nacht.
> 
> P.S. Hanna und ,war es, Beliz? Nette aktion gestern in der Steinwacht. Kein Kommentar oder ;(
> 
> MfG Nachtwolf




liest du post oben... und noch eins nicht einer von euch hat einen Fuss nach unten gesetzt...
Und da du dich ja so auf deinem fairen und legalen Weg berufst du willst mir doch net wirklcih erzählen das ihr wenn euch das passiert wäre diese gelegenheit nicht genutzt hättet NEIN hättet ihr nicht alles klar... Eure BW`s nuken ja auch nicht durch die ecke und verstecken sich hinter ecken und spammen ihre ae´s durch die Wand, in sachen FAIRNESS brauchen weder die destros noch die order ankommen...


----------



## Warlordpest (1. März 2009)

da ging was schief bitte löschen


----------



## Fallraen (1. März 2009)

Elead schrieb:


> Naja, organisiert war das nicht wirklich und es war nur ca 1,5 kt.
> Wir hatten luck das war alles.
> Aber war witzig zu sehen das Order ca 2 Kt am Start hatte um 4:30 UHr
> 
> ...



Down ist Down und damit hat wer Recht? Genau, Ich. Es wird schlimmer 2-3 mal pro Woche war meine Tendenz. Die Spanne wird größer war meine Tendenz. In 3 Monaten wird es genau so sein.

Grad mal wieder eingelogged.... Kadrintal, Praag grad gelocked; also so wie immer. Heute nächste Festung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das istn generelles Problem von War, egal ob in 2 Wochen, 3 Monaten oder 2 Jahren - eine Seite wird auf jedem Server wo das Kräfteverhältnis nich unglaublich balanced ist, wegbrechen. WTJ; Frustrierte Leute etc. sind einfach natürlich. Das istn Problem von War. Ihr habt mit 1,5 Destro KTS ne Festung genommen, mit 1.2 is das jeden Tag möglich und das noch wesentlich leichter, Festungen sind eh alle Rot nachts. Jeden Tag onkommen und sehn "ahh Altdorf brennt, cool". Glaubt ihr eure eigenen Märchen eigtl. noch?^^ 87 Tage, dann werd ich das in nen averland order ist tot thread posten, da verwett ich alles drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (1. März 2009)

Warlordpest schrieb:


> liest du post oben... und noch eins nicht einer von euch hat einen Fuss nach unten gesetzt...



OMG richtig jetzt wo du es sagst hättet wir mit 2random kts mal schnell runter rushen sollen und eure 2 kts umhauen sollen weil ihr das auch meist so mach bei Festen... Und mal ehrlich, glaubst du wirklich das sich der Kommandant da runter bugen sollte? Die Frage war retorisch antworte lieber nicht deine Meinung zu sowas hast du schon verkündet. Wobei ich es schon komisch finde wenn man deffern Dummheit vorwirft weil sie versuchen ne Feste, mitten in der Nacht, auf dem Spieltechnisch vorgegebenen Weg zu verteidigen.


----------



## Maddin123 (1. März 2009)

Warlordpest schrieb:


> liest du post oben... und noch eins nicht einer von euch hat einen Fuss nach unten gesetzt...
> Und da du dich ja so auf deinem fairen und legalen Weg berufst du willst mir doch net wirklcih erzählen das ihr wenn euch das passiert wäre diese gelegenheit nicht genutzt hättet NEIN hättet ihr nicht alles klar... Eure BW`s nuken ja auch nicht durch die ecke und verstecken sich hinter ecken und spammen ihre ae´s durch die Wand, in sachen FAIRNESS brauchen weder die destros noch die order ankommen...


nicht so ein guter punkt zu sagen: " warum sollen wir hoch kommen? ihr seit doch auch nicht runter gekommen"

deffer verschanzen sich nun mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja bugusing sieht man auf beiden seiten!


----------



## Warlordpest (1. März 2009)

Nachtwolf schrieb:


> OMG richtig jetzt wo du es sagst hättet wir mit 2random kts mal schnell runter rushen sollen und eure 2 kts umhauen sollen weil ihr das auch meist so mach bei Festen... Und mal ehrlich, glaubst du wirklich das sich der Kommandant da runter bugen sollte? Die Frage war retorisch antworte lieber nicht deine Meinung zu sowas hast du schon verkündet. Wobei ich es schon komisch finde wenn man deffern Dummheit vorwirft weil sie versuchen ne Feste, mitten in der Nacht, auf dem Spieltechnisch vorgegebenen Weg zu verteidigen.



Ich habe nie gesagt das ich glaube das sich der kommandant da runter bugen sollte... und wir waren genauso 2 rnd kts... und ja bevor man gar nicht defft weil der Kommi verbugt ist stellt man sich lieber hin und wartet bis er down ist o.O und das ihr es schafft uns aus der Feste zu prügeln habt ihr doch im nachhinein bewiesen aber nein ihr hättet es nicht während noch der kommandant auf uns einhaut geschafft. Es tut mir leid aber mir fällt da nichts andres ein, ich will euch damit nicht beleidigen aber was soll man da sonst denken?


----------



## Krawuzi (1. März 2009)

Kann es sein, dass ihr bereits arg Offtopic seid? Macht euch doch einen "Pfui Gacka Destros machen Nachtraid" Thread auf und tobt euch dort aus


----------



## Ganimed (1. März 2009)

@Diven 

Danke für den Kaffee. 

mfg
Gani


----------



## Hepha (1. März 2009)

Ich weiss nicht...
aber man kann daten von seiten wie warhammerstatus.de schon benutzen. bzw. sie als maßstab nehmen finde ich...
denn alle argumente sei es "einige von uns haben 5 twinks" oder "bei uns sind viele inaktiv" oder ähnliches, treffen auf beide seiten zu.


----------



## Clashmaniac (1. März 2009)

Diven schrieb:


> naja das problem mit solchen seite ist, dass die die CHARS zählen nicht die ACCOUNTS ...haben welche in der Gilde die haben 5 40ziger ....die tauchen da als 5 accounts auf.....



und da das ja nur destros machen, jeder ordler aber nur 1 char hat sind sogar die ordler mehr..ja..hm..genau


----------



## Darklegun (1. März 2009)

Unser Angriff gestern Nacht auf den glänzenden Weg war wirklich ein riesen Zufall.
Da wir zu der Zeit als Eataine gelockt wurde alle in Kadrintal abgegammelt haben und erst 25 Minuten nach lock richtung Glänzender Weg sind. Die Tore der Festung wurden gar nicht oder nur minimal Verteidigt was uns ziemlich gewundert hat. Vorallem nachdem die Ordnung uns bis 24 Uhr in allen Gebieten auseinander genomen hat. Naja Irgendwann standen wir dann nunmal im Raum unter dem Festungskommandanten der wahrscheinlich mal wieder wie die Feuermages versuche durch die Decke zu casten aber dabei in unsere Gruppe , die sich gerade sammelte, fiel.
Das Ende vom Lied war das oben auf der Treppe ein paar Ordnungspieler zuschauten wie wir unten den Boss umgehauen hab en. Es wäre für sie recht einfach gewesen uns daran zu hindern, aber sie wollten wohl ihre Position nicht verlassen.

Nachdem der Kommandant dann down war und die Burg uns gehörte haben uns die Ordler dann rausgeprügelt. Wenn sie richtig gedeft hätten wäre der Kommandant auch mit dem Bug niemals down gegangen.


Es war ein Buguse....... aber was sollten wir machen, uns im Raum einfach vom Kommandanten umhauen lassen. Wir hatten ihn ja noch nicht mal angegriffenm, er stand halt irgendwann einfach in uns, aber wenn die Ordnung nur im Bossraum deffen kann und sich dort nicht wegbewegt sind sie es selber Schuld. Und wir stehen dazu das die Leistung nicht so riesig war die wir vollbracht haben, aber selber Schuld.
Und schimpft nicht übers Buguse... Ich sag nur Feuerzauberer!!!!!


----------



## Fredez (1. März 2009)

sry ich hab 9 twinks auf ordnung averland...
wollt ich nur mal sagen...


----------



## Krawuzi (1. März 2009)

Fredez schrieb:


> sry ich hab 9 twinks auf ordnung averland...
> wollt ich nur mal sagen...



Ja, und das bestätigt nur, dass die Zahlen nicht stimmen. Das einzige was wir wissen ist, dass wir (den Accountstatus betreffend) nichts wissen.


----------



## starmaker (1. März 2009)

Nachtwolf schrieb:


> Ihr redet die ganze Zeit über den "zufall" lock und luck.... Mal ehrlich alle die da waren wissen wie es gelaufen ist. Wir haben euch aus der Feste geprügelt, nicht einer von euch hat einen Fuss in den Kommandanten Raum gesetzt und trotzdem war der Glänzende Weg nicht mehr unser. Ja wir waren 2kt´s und ja auf richtigem, fairem und legalem Weg wäre der Glänzende Weg noch in Order Hand. Also redet weiter drüber wer hier mehr ist und wer nicht von mir aus auch wer sich in welcher Burg versteckt aber redet lieber nicht über den "zufalls" lock von heut morgen/nacht.
> 
> P.S. Hanna und ,war es, Beliz? Nette aktion gestern in der Steinwacht. Kein Kommentar oder ;(
> 
> MfG Nachtwolf




ja wir wurden dann rausgeprügelt NACHDEM ihr papnasen endlich mal gemerkt habt das der cheffe down is. Nachdem dann ca 10 min später 80% der leute schon geportet usw haben.
aber das mit dem cheffe tut euch schonmal ganz gut.
da sieht man mal wie doof ihr seit.
vor lauter standarten auf der treppe und afk tanks habt ihr nedmal gesehn das wir den cheffen dann down gemacht haben... alleine dafür ROFL NOOBS
aber is ja ok. wir bugusen dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sag nur Daby, Ludolfo usw. die sich halt hinter treppen verstekcen, nuken durch wänden usw. 
schlimme is ja das laut gm sie nichts machen können da sie zwar wissen das es geht aber sie ja sonst alle WB kicken/bannen müssten und dann wär order seite leer da ihr ja nur aus WB besteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ihr seit einfach ne traurige fraktion.
holt euch ne burg und campt den ganzen tag drin, bugust mit flaggen auf der treppe, nukes durch die wand usw und denkt dann och wie gut ihr seit
aber 1.2 kommt ja dann müsst ihr mal das campen aufgeben sonst stehn wir jede tag in altdorf und klaun euren fetten betrunkenen zwergen das bier, zünden alles an und stecken eurem hautptcheffe nen pfahl in den po und tragenihn durch die geplünderten gassen


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (1. März 2009)

Darklegun schrieb:


> Es war ein Buguse.......



reicht schon danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja okay was sollt ihr machen das seh ich ein aber mal ehrlich stand als Ib in der Tankwall habe unten leider nix gesehen sonst hätte ich euch mit vergnügen in den A%$"§ getreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Okay ihr hattet die Feste dazu gw aber die art und weise mag ich nicht und dann Dummheit unterstellen? Sorry das nicht okay....

MfG 
Nachtwolf


----------



## Ganimed (1. März 2009)

Bleibt mal locker jungs. 
Wir würden es nicht anders machen. 
Wenn der Festungslord unten ist wird drauf gemoscht. 
Das ist nun halt mal so. 

Momentan ist es halt so das wir mehr in der Deff stehen. 
Die zeiten ändern sich auch  wieder. 

mfg
Gani

PS: Nettes gemosche zur Zeit in Reikland. Kommt mal mit mehr zur Nordburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (1. März 2009)

der programmier selbst sagt,dass die daten zur zeit falsch sind, weil goa ihm die falschen schickt, somit ist diese seite zur zeit zu 100% nicht aussagekräftig, oder was meint ihr wieso auf warhammer der herald nicht geht?


----------



## Clashmaniac (1. März 2009)

is dennoch lustig, immer wars jedem klar das die destros mehr sind, seit release wurde nie etwas anderes gesagt, und jedem war das auch klar weil sie ja die "cooleren" klassen haben.
aber PLÖTZLICH passiert sowas und es ist auf keinen fall mehr so das Destros mehr sind.
Nein, nichtnur das, plötzlich schiessen KTS von Order überall aus dem boden und vielen Posts zufolge deffen wir immer mit 3 kts und ihr attcked nur mit.. 1, 1 1/2 kts.
Nein, alles falsch falsch was die server stats sagen. Und mehr seid ihr fkeinsten, ihr habt plötzlich eine höllische organisation und gebt schon ratschläge wie wir uns zu organisieren haben.
Ja. Wahnsinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (1. März 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> is dennoch lustig, immer wars jedem klar das die destros mehr sind, seit release wurde nie etwas anderes gesagt, und jedem war das auch klar weil sie ja die "cooleren" klassen haben.
> aber PLÖTZLICH passiert sowas und es ist auf keinen fall mehr so das Destros mehr sind.
> Nein, nichtnur das, plötzlich schiessen KTS von Order überall aus dem boden und vielen Posts zufolge deffen wir immer mit 3 kts und ihr attcked nur mit.. 1, 1 1/2 kts.
> Nein, alles falsch falsch was die server stats sagen. Und mehr seid ihr fkeinsten, ihr habt plötzlich eine höllische organisation und gebt schon ratschläge wie wir uns zu organisieren haben.
> ...



Nur weil man sich etwas immer wieder und wieder vor sagt wird es dadurch nicht unbedingt wahr. Wo ist er denn hin euer Unterbevölkerungsbonus?


----------



## Sienna (1. März 2009)

hmm schade dass dieser anfangs so schöne treath (-.- wie schreibt sich das nochmal?) auf den letzten seiten auf einmal so umschlug
wo ich mir grade überlegte auf dem server eine Heilerin zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hehe* nun im Ernst müsst ihr hier euch gegenseitig als Noobs usw. beschimpfen=( ?


----------



## Jaimewolf (1. März 2009)

Solange du auf Seiten der Ordnung den Heiler spielen möchtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (1. März 2009)

Ja, geh bitte geh auf die Ordnungsseite einen Heiler spielen. 
Die sind nämlich so wenige, dass sie derzeit 6/6 Burgen im T4 haben.


----------



## HGVermillion (1. März 2009)

Ach ist es auf Averland auch schon soweit? Auf Helmgart gehört gerade der Ordnung alles, und sie haben in jedem Gebiet ca 85% und im Schwarzfels fehlt ihnen ein OB, heute wollen sie anscheinden an allen 3 Fronten Druck machen, und wenn das nicht klappt dann warscheinlich morgen, ich seh die UV schon brennen.


----------



## sTereoType (1. März 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Ach ist es auf Averland auch schon soweit? Auf Helmgart gehört gerade der Ordnung alles, und sie haben in jedem Gebiet ca 85% und im Schwarzfels fehlt ihnen ein OB, heute wollen sie anscheinden an allen 3 Fronten Druck machen, und wenn das nicht klappt dann warscheinlich morgen, ich seh die UV schon brennen.


steht es um die destros wirklich so schlimm auf helmgart ? oO
muss ich mir den slayer auf averland wohl abschminken und den spalta dort hin bringen^^ lass da nix lup'n hau wek da stumpn


----------



## Jaimewolf (1. März 2009)

Auf alle Fälle haben die Destrospieler nicht den Hauch einer Chance auf Averland. Das 80% der Burgen rot sind, rührt weder von deren &#8222;Unterzahl" oder Können her, als von unserer netten Geste ihnen auch mal ein paar Burgen und Festungen zu schenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Unsere &#8222;Übermacht" ist einfach erdrückend. Die Destroseite stirbt auf Averland demnächst aus, wenn das so weiter geht.


----------



## HGVermillion (1. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> steht es um die destros wirklich so schlimm auf helmgart ? oO






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Helmgart vor knapp einer Halben Stunde. Die Ordnung will es wirlich wissen, aber sie bekommen die letzten Paar % nicht hin, weil sie sich immer wieder ein OB wegschnappen lassen.


----------



## Clashmaniac (1. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Nur weil man sich etwas immer wieder und wieder vor sagt wird es dadurch nicht unbedingt wahr. Wo ist er denn hin euer Unterbevölkerungsbonus?



ka wieviel, aber glaub ab 33% mehr oder so gibts den..
und ka, ganz am anfang hatten wir den auch nicht, willst du behaupten da wars gleich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daddelopi (1. März 2009)

alles in allem wars heute ein sehr netter rvr-tag. dafür möchte ich mal *allen* hier danken.


----------



## Fallraen (2. März 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> ka wieviel, aber glaub ab 33% mehr oder so gibts den..
> und ka, ganz am anfang hatten wir den auch nicht, willst du behaupten da wars gleich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das weiss keiner so genau und ist äußerst Subjektiv gehalten.
- Aktive Accounts sind unsinnig, nur weil ein activer Account einen Char auf Averland hat; heisst das nicht das er schon bereits auf einen anderen Realm rerolled hat, weil er angenervt ist von der Situation auf Averland. (Aktiver Account + Char =/= Aktiv auf bestimmten Realm)
- Erstellte Chars ist auch Mist, weil es Twinks etc. nicht berücksichtig. Sowie auch der "Aktiv auf Realm" Anteil nicht beurteilt werden kann. 

Die einzig wahre Messung wäre über einen längeren Zeitraum(2-3 Wochen) die Logins von lvl 10-40 in einem Zeitraum von 24/7 zu beobachten und die Differenz zu beurteilen. Dies ist aber wiederrum zu aufwendig; also die ganze Boni-Geschichte ist eine rein Subjektiv ausgelegte Schätzung und kann auch von Mythic mit ziehmlicher sicherheit nicht Objektiv beurteilt werden ohne enormen Aufwand(Kosten) zu haben. Was uns widerrum zur Beurteilung auf Averland zurückführt. Wir haben diesbezüglich nur die Fakten:
- Lock Differenz
- %-Uale Gebietskontrolle zu fast allen Zeiten
- Rot/Blau Beurteilung
Und diese einzigen Fakten die wir haben, deuten alle auf einen Überhang von Destro Seite hin, und auch wenn es Krawuzi nicht wahr haben will - sollte man das offensichtlichste akzeptieren: Occam's Razor. 

Und zu dem Screen von Helmgart, so sieht es bei uns auch oft aus. Nicht jeden Tag, aber durchaus meistens. 1-2 Gebiete sind generell vor der Festung; 80%+ bei allen 3n auch keine seltenheit. Mmjo. Sieht ähnlich aus, nur noch ned ganz so schlimm - aber so wirds in 2-3 Monaten sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... oder auch nicht. Wer weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (2. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Und zu dem Screen von Helmgart, so sieht es bei uns auch oft aus. Nicht jeden Tag, aber durchaus meistens. 1-2 Gebiete sind generell vor der Festung; 80%+ bei allen 3n auch keine seltenheit. Mmjo. Sieht ähnlich aus, nur noch ned ganz so schlimm - aber so wirds in 2-3 Monaten sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, wer weis, ich glaub einfach die Ordler sind uns beleidigt weil wir ihnen den Videoabend verdorben haben, und nun wollen sie uns dafür büßen lassen ^^


----------



## Krawuzi (2. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Die einzig wahre Messung wäre über einen längeren Zeitraum(2-3 Wochen) die Logins von lvl 10-40 in einem Zeitraum von 24/7 zu beobachten und die Differenz zu beurteilen. Dies ist aber wiederrum zu aufwendig;



Select Fraktion, count(*) from Userdatabase
where Server='Averland'
and player.level>=10
and player.lastlogin>_Zeitraum_meiner_Wahl_
group by Fraktion


*Aufwendig??*


----------



## Snowhawk (2. März 2009)

Averland Order, hört doch mit eurem Mitleidsgetue auf... gestern 23.00 waren alle T4 Burgen blau und richtig schön gedefft bis auf Packt der Flamme... jaja dier Order achso schön in unterzahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenotaph (2. März 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Averland Order, hört doch mit eurem Mitleidsgetue auf... gestern 23.00 waren alle T4 Burgen blau und richtig schön gedefft bis auf Packt der Flamme... jaja dier Order achso schön in unterzahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nichts als gute Planung und Taktik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yronnyn (2. März 2009)

Ist mir eigentlich egal was und warum aber endlich ist mal Leben in der Bude.

Gruß


----------



## Taschmahal (2. März 2009)

Irgendwer hats schon geschrieben, natürlich haben alle Destros 9 Chars auf Averland und alle Order einen einzigen Char, in Wirklichkeit also die 10.000 Destro Chars : 10 = 1.000 gegen 8.000 Order uhhh wie fies. Alles was ihr schreibt von inaktiven, nicht gespielt, rerollenden Chars, kann man auf beide Seiten beziehehn und ich denke nicht, dass da eine Fraktion mehr benachteiligt ist. Also kann man auch gleich wieder nur die Gesamtanzahl an Chars hernehmen.


----------



## Jarwid (2. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Die neusten Zahlen: Von 8.xxx vs. 10.xxx nun auf 9.600 vs. 13.xxx. Und es wird schlimmer, wenn das regelmäßig so ist. Ordis hören auf, Destros fangen weiter an.




Hierzu nochmal nen kurzer Kommentar:

Schau dir mal die Zahlen heute an (7.8xx zu 9.8xx) und begreife das es keinen Sinn macht mit einer Seite im Beta-Stadium zu argumentieren. Also entweder haben wir seit einer halben Woche rund 5000 Chars verloren oder die Seite ist schlicht buggy (bzw. war es) und deine daraus abgeleitet Averland-Untergangsszenarien ebenfalls.


----------



## Fallraen (2. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Select Fraktion, count(*) from Userdatabase
> where Server='Averland'
> and player.level>=10
> and player.lastlogin>_Zeitraum_meiner_Wahl_
> ...



So einfach ist es leider nicht. Klar; man kann Regelmäßig Stichprobenartig die Onlinezahlen beider Fraktionen durch die Datenbank machen; aber genau ist das nicht. Das ganze muss über längeren Zeitraum getan werden (und hier gehen wir von jedem Server aus). Das ganze muss über einen längeren Zeitraum verglichen und ausgewertet werden, und dafür gibts keine SQL-SFW Syntax. Und dann ist das Problem noch, das eine Online-Zahlenmäßige Abfrage, auch wenn sie Regelmäßig ist - die Anzahl an Funcharas, Twinkcharas etc. nicht berücksichtigt. 

Achja hiern Screen von letzer Woche, iwann normales Nachmittagsbild. 

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1605628/Unbenannt5.gif.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1605650/Unbenannt1.png.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1605665/Unbenannt2.png.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1606840/Unbenannt.png.html

4 Standard Screens der letzen 4 Wochen. 14 Uhr, 17 Uhr, 18 Uhr. So siehts eigentlich oft aus. Zu den Primetimes ist meist ein Gebiet umkämpft und in den restlichen 2 siehts so. Haben alle bissl ähnlichkeit mit dem Helmgart screen.. naja bis auf der 3. der sprengt den Rahmen. Der letze grad eben beim einloggen. Wir müssen unglaublich mehr Spieler sein als Destro um die eine t2 burg zu halten.

Naja und jetzt die Wette: Der Destro der mir einen Screen bringt, der nur annähernd so aussieht von den Ordi-%en her, bekommtn keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich kann jeden Tag 5 davon machen, welcher Destro kriegt einen hin? =)) Und nix hier von Helmgart kopieren und eigenhändig fälschen^^


----------



## Ascían (2. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> So einfach ist es leider nicht. Klar; man kann Regelmäßig Stichprobenartig die Onlinezahlen beider Fraktionen durch die Datenbank machen; aber genau ist das nicht. Das ganze muss über längeren Zeitraum getan werden (und hier gehen wir von jedem Server aus). Das ganze muss über einen längeren Zeitraum verglichen und ausgewertet werden, und dafür gibts keine SQL-SFW Syntax. Und dann ist das Problem noch, das eine Online-Zahlenmäßige Abfrage, auch wenn sie Regelmäßig ist - die Anzahl an Funcharas, Twinkcharas etc. nicht berücksichtigt.
> 
> Achja hiern Screen von letzer Woche, iwann normales Nachmittagsbild.
> 
> ...



Pfft alles halb so wild, verglichen mit Middenland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja welcome to Destrohammer...vielleicht ändert sich ja noch was bevor weitere Realms sterben, aber ich glaub nicht dran.


----------



## Fallraen (2. März 2009)

Noch nicht so Wild. Die Spanne vergrößert sich, schneller oder langsamer. Eine Seite bricht nach dem derzeitigem Konzept bei jedem Server weg (hab btw. noch 2 screens geadded, mach nicht jeden Tag welche aber hin und wieder^^)


----------



## Efgrib (2. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> zahlenmäßig um 25%! unterlegen. 8.000 Charas zu 10.000 Charas.



*mathebuchrüberreich*


----------



## Fallraen (2. März 2009)

jaja war schon 24 uhr, 20%~^^


----------



## Fallraen (2. März 2009)

Screensammlung.

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1605628/Unbenannt5.gif.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1605650/Unbenannt1.png.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1605665/Unbenannt2.png.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1606840/Unbenannt.png.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1607800/Unbenannt7.png.html

Glaub ich logg mich nu 2 ma täglich ma ein und machn screen. Rein um zu beweisen wie gleich viel wir ordis doch sind. Btw, die Wette steht noch: Ich erhöhe sogar den Einsatz; N Huni, N keks undn Lutscher fürn Screen von Averland der nur annähernd aussieht wie einer der 5 für Ordiseite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Alle gebiete durchweg 75%+ ordi würd reichen).

Aber laut Krawuzi ist die darglegung und Interpretation des Rot/Blau Sachverhalts über Stichproben aus 4 Wochen sicherlich wieder "Subjektiv". Und er hat sicherlich mindestens 18 Beweise gegenzulegen, warum wir doch gleich viele sind. Ridiculous.

So und jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz liebe Ordis und Destros - mit Treue Schwur und so weiter: Wer glaubt wirklich noch nach allen Paradebeispielen von Middenland(Destro), Erengard/Helmgart(Ordnung) etc. das sich hier Ordnung auf 50/50 hocharbeitet und das die Ordis hier noch 3 Monate in der Defensivhaltung bleiben? Ich hab heut wieder mit einigen Leute während sie das 3. mal heute in der Festung warten gesprochen - die auch nicht mehr spielen werden ab Abo-aus. Hab mit Leuten gesprochen die mit 1.2 auf Destro rerollen werden, mit Chopper. Jeder WTJ wird Destro anfangen. 3 Monate, mehr geb ich Averland nicht bis Ordnung 30-40% wegbricht. Raidleads auf Averland die wirklich Leistungsträger für Raids sind haben die letzen Tage einfach nichts mehr gemacht. Und mit 1.2 durch Nachtlocks kommt man on, Festungen sind weg. Einfach Hand aufs Herz und hier mit gutem gewissen Posten, das meine Tendenz nicht richtig ist, wer dann kann - respekt. Ich nenne es Naiv, andre vllt. optimistisch.

Aber das ist ein generelles Problem von War - und solange Mythic nichts für eine langfr. Serverbalance (sofern es dafür nicht schon zu spät ist) - wird das Spiel, egal auf welchem Server - früher oder später aussterben. Das kann auf Averland in 2 Monaten passieren oder in 4 oder in 6; aber es wird passieren wie auf Helmgart, wie auf Erengard - wie auf Middenland, oder wie auf den 500 anderen Toten Servern.  Das ist auch mein letzer Post zu dem Thema für 3 Monate; danach werd ich den ganzen Leuten die mich hier als Pessimisten oder Whiner hinstellen einfach mal das gegenteil beweisen. Mfg, Ende.


----------



## Diven (2. März 2009)

mal nur aus reiner neugierde: wenn ihr was ankündigt (max 1 woche vorher) wieviele warbands könnt ihr dann georgt stellen? in einer normalen allianz (5+ gilden) .

Ich meine natürlich nicht kompletter Serverangriff.

Zur Info: Der Festungsangriff mit Altdorf war nicht in nem größerem Rahmen angekündigt. (Weil Zonencap bei 6 warbands circa liegt.)


----------



## Makalvian (2. März 2009)

wenn es dich nur noch aufregt warum hörst du dann nicht auf `?


----------



## Ciclon (2. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Screensammlung.
> 
> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1605628/Unbenannt5.gif.html
> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1605650/Unbenannt1.png.html
> ...




Du kannst hier so viele screens posten wie du willst das beweist keine unterzahl sondern lediglich das die Burgen rot sind was eben nur zeigt das wir die burgen erobert ahben. Die screens sind vollkommen unnötig da jeder einfach m drücken kann und sich den lockstatus ansehen kann und nur weil der große Fallrae sie postet macht es sie nicht besser. Wir bestreiten NICHT das ihr weniger seid, wir sagen nur das es zur prime ca gleichviele on sind und ihr das gtanze prozeder einfach umdrehen könntet aber ihr weint ja lieber als was zu tun... Reißt euch doch mal am riemen und amcht was dauerhaftes!

siehs von miraus als flame an aber nimm es vieleicht lieber als arschtritt , logg dich ein und amch was anstatt hier so tolle screenshots zu posten...


----------



## Elead (2. März 2009)

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass der Averland Server recht ausgeglichen ist.
Ich denke euer Problem ist eher, dass ihr selber daran glaubt was ihr da von euch gebt. 
Es muss echt sehr tief in eurem Unterbewusstsein verankert sein. Anders kann ich mir all das
nicht erklären.

Wie oft stand ich schon mit ca. 2 Gruppen in den Burgen, bereit bis zum Tode zu kämpfen. 
Vor den Toren locker 1-1,5Kt Ordnung, bis an die Zähne bewaffnet und wild entschlossen 
unserem Burgherren den Garaus zu machen. 

Der Kampf geht los und wir heizen euch ein so gut es geht, natürlich ohne jegliche Chance auf Erfolg.
Dann plötzlich passiert etwas Seltsames. 
Spätestens wenn die Ramme in alle Einzelteile zerlegt ist, kann man  
beobachten, wie einige Orderspieler das Reittier herbeirufen und ein paar Augenblicke später
tritt die Ordnung den ungeordneten Rückzug an.

Unsere Mannen auf den Zinnen schauen sich meist nur noch schulterzuckend in die sich fragenden Minen. 
Hier und da kann man sogar vereinzelt Chaosbarbaren beobachten wie sie ihren Mutantenarm ansehen 
und sich fragen ob er wirklich so furchteinflößend aussieht.

Meistens findet sich die Ordnung dann wieder zu einem gemütlichen Kaffekränzchen in ihrer eigenen Burg ein,
wo sie sich dann wahrscheinlich über wahrlich heldenhaften Angriff austauschen. 


Ja, Leute, was soll ich sagen. So wird das nichts mit euren blauen Burgen.
Bisschen mehr Mut zur Offensive. Kampfkraft, sprich Spieler, habt ihr genug.
Ihr macht uns gut lang, wenn ihr nur wollt. 
Kommt mal von diesem "Destro sind sooo viel mehr wie wir" Gedanken runter und macht ma richtig Stress.
Man sieht ja was dabei heraus kommt wenn mal ein paar Order KT aus ihrer Burg kriechen und zusammen arbeiten.
Da ist recht viel Blau =)

Beide Seiten bestehen nur aus stink normalen Menschen. Da sind Famillienväter -mütter, Lehrer, Arbeitslose, Studenten, Schüler usw. auf beiden Seiten.
Wir springen uns hier wegen einem fiktiven Krieg an die Gurgel als ginge es um unser eigenes Leben.
Kommt mal wieder runter und zwar alle.


----------



## Zenotaph (3. März 2009)

Elead schrieb:


> Wie oft stand ich schon mit ca. 2 Gruppen in den Burgen, bereit bis zum Tode zu kämpfen.
> Vor den Toren locker 1-1,5Kt Ordnung, bis an die Zähne bewaffnet und wild entschlossen
> unserem Burgherren den Garaus zu machen.


Aaaarggll!!! So, wie gestern? Burgherr platt, die restlichen Destros werden grad rausgewischt und was passiert?
Die Belohnungskiste ist nach dem Putzen nicht mehr da. Und ich hätte sicher was bekommen.
Das wär garantiert mein erster goldener Beutel gewesen. Das hatte ich im Urin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yronnyn (3. März 2009)

Moah heul nicht. Ich hatte gestern 3 mal +400 und mehr und je nach roll nichtmal unter den Top10.

Gruß


----------



## Zenotaph (3. März 2009)

Man wirds ja mal erwähnen dürfen...


----------



## Jemand2 (3. März 2009)

Also mir macht es im mom noch Spass auf Averland. Man hat als Order ja immer genug Optionen was anzugreifen.

Aber man sieht schnell was nach den vielen Zonenlocks der Destros in letzter Zeit passiert. Festung wird angegriffen und gedefft. Ich als lvl 33 hab da nix zu suchen und bleibe im T4. Nur glaubt es mir: Unsere 40er sind fast alle beim Deff, während immer noch 40er Destros unsere Burgen angreifen im T4. Das sagt viel über das Verhältnis. Das kann man nicht wegdiskutieren.

Fakt ist: Wir können in letzter Zeit spontan mit unseren Leuten keine Offensive machen wie ihr das nebenher macht. Wir sind fast alle in der Deff gefordert. Dann kann ja auch nichts vorwärts gehen in der Zeit  mit ein paar low lvl. Und alle Jubeljahre bei einem groß angelegten Serverraid mal ne Festung zu sehen, was ihr nebenher macht, geht auf Dauer nicht gut.

Und all dies sind Fakten, die zum Kräfteverhältnis alles sagen. Wenn, wie ihr ja richtig bemerkt habt, bei beiden Fraktionen im Durchschnitt die gleichen Leute (Schüler, Väter, Arbeitslose...bla bla bla) spielen (was auch gleiches Spielverhalten zu Resultat hat über die Masse gesehen) und auch Zahlenmäßig gleich wären, dann müssten "zufällige" Locks wie bei euch auch bei uns normal sein. Diskutiert das ned weg.
Es ist so. 

Und eins muss euch klar sein. 
Ich habe mal auf Solland Destro angefangen -> Riesen Übermacht der Destros = Wieder wo anders angefangen
dann auf Middenland Destro -> Anfangs gut mit mittelmäßiger Übermacht der destro, was aber immer mehr wurde = wieder neu angefangen
jetzt Ordnung auf Averland -> Es entwickelt sich genau in die Richtung wie auf Middenland, so scheint es zumindest

Ich habe solche Entwicklungen schon 2 mal erlebt. Es betrift uns beide. Destro und Ordnung. Ohne eine Fraktion macht auch die andere keinen Spass. Ihr werdet es merken.


----------



## Taschmahal (3. März 2009)

Kleiner Tipp, fang Order an ;-)


----------



## oggy4tw (3. März 2009)

> jetzt Ordnung auf Averland



lesen, dann posten nahmi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daby (3. März 2009)

was geht mit euch schon wieder mit 3kts Tanks auf Laube angreifen - UNSPIELBAR wieviel seid ihr bitte ?

und jetzt sagt noch mal irgendwer das Verhältniss is ok auf Averland ich mein ihr schafft es Etaine zum absturz zubringen ><


----------



## karajo (3. März 2009)

Daby schrieb:


> was geht mit euch schon wieder mit 3kts Tanks auf Laube angreifen - UNSPIELBAR wieviel seid ihr bitte ?



ohh... hat das feuerregen exploiten nicht geholfen? arme ordis ~~


----------



## Diven (3. März 2009)

also auf unserem ally ts warens 10wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...und glaub das waren leicht mehr an der burg da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber hei die action in eataine ist doch mal genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corthax (3. März 2009)

Diven schrieb:


> also auf unserem ally ts warens 10wb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ich habs gesehen oO... das war genau das problem... eataine die westburg... als ich da oben auf der treppe stand und runtergeblickt habe in den innenraum... hab ich kein freies pixel mehr gesehen, dass nicht rot war -.-


ORVR is zwar sehr genial in dem spiel, aber es macht 100%ig keinen spaß mehr tagtäglich überrannt zu werden...

da muss man sich ja wohl in der burg verstecken, da man im offenen gebiet nicht den hauch einer chance hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daby (3. März 2009)

Diven schrieb:


> also auf unserem ally ts warens 10wb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ganz großes Kino ur lustig ja... keine macht den Drogen! sag ich nur


----------



## oggy4tw (3. März 2009)

10wbs in einem ts, und ihr seid nicht mehr ???


jetzt koennten die ganzen idioten die von gleich viel reden ihre posts loeschen ....


----------



## Corthax (3. März 2009)

hmm... Irgendwie begreif ich das nich... jeden tag nur festungsdeff kotzt wirklich tierisch an... unsere kt leiter versuchen schon alles, dass wir evtl. mal ein paar burgen holen, aber die werden dann binnen 15 minuten wieder überrannt und zurückgeholt... 

aber es sind natürlich genauso viele zersörungsspieler wie ordnungsspieler xD


----------



## Clashmaniac (3. März 2009)

nein nein, zur prime time, also 23 1/2 stunden am tag sind wir aufjedenfall mehr, die destros twinken zuviel die server stats beweisen es, durch ihr twinken verzerren sie die statistik, die destro seite musst du min. durch 6 teilen weil ja die chars gezaehlt werden.
Und ausserdem ist die Seite Beta und macht sicher einfach nur "Random 8000-13000" für die seiten, auslesen wird die nichts, das wäre unlogisch.
Alles andere ist pure einbildung und Wunschdenken, immerhin haben wir den Bonus nichtmehr.
Früher war das vieleicht mal so, aber da bekanntermaßen neuerdings jeder Ordler anfängt weil die CooLer sind, Destro seite Order rerolled und allgemein seit ...letztens super viele angefangen haben, aber alle destros aufhören.. hat sich das TOTAL verschoben.
Echt, Order ist zur Prime Time MEHR.
Destros spielen Grundsätzlich versetzt, von dieser Ominösen Primetime halten die rein garnix.
 Die Dauer roten Burgen kommen einfach von der viel bessren Organisation weil Masse in diesem Spiel rein GARNIX ausmacht.  
Und das es bei Dauerroten Burgen bis in Reikland leichter ist mal locker flockig auch den rest organisiert durchzuziehen als das selbige in nem Gewaltakt in die andere Richtung zu machen ist auch ein Gerücht.


...ich kann einfach nurnoch sarkastisch werden, kommt eh gleich wieder einer der behauptet das die Ordler gleichviel oder gar mehr... zur.. PRIME TIME sind.


----------



## Zenotaph (3. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmmm....


----------



## Corthax (3. März 2009)

Zenotaph schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....



xD.... das sieht ganz schön krank aus


----------



## Corthax (3. März 2009)

allerdings sind das nich viele xP


----------



## Zenotaph (3. März 2009)

Corthax schrieb:


> allerdings sind das nich viele xP


Ich steh ungünstig. Das waren leicht 15-20 mehr. 
Links den Fluß runter, damit beschäftigt, diejenigen abzugreifen, 
die grad an Land schwimmen, weil sie in den Fluß gekickt wurden.


----------



## oggy4tw (3. März 2009)

ewig viele waren das .... 

wenns wirklich sp weiter geht, dann gute nacht


----------



## Corthax (3. März 2009)

jo viele hören jetz auch auf wegen diesen ständigen overruns -.-


was ich allerdings sehr schade finde... 

also ich weiß, dass es ziemlich viele in eataine waren... wie gesagt, ich war oben in der burg deffen... ich habe kein einziges freies pixel mehr gesehen an der treppe... alles ROT... und das war mal wieder ein totaler overrun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireleaf (3. März 2009)

Altdorf wird angegriffen mal wieder. Sieht schlecht aus für uns diesmal. Totaler Overrun hat garnicht mal so lange gedauert. Einfach heftig


----------



## Corthax (4. März 2009)

Jo habs mitbekommen... wenn ich keine frühschicht hätte, würde ich auch noch n paar destros aufs näschen klopfen xP

eins weiß ich... kampflos geben wir nicht auf !




naja mir hat das heute spaß gemacht. auch wenns schon anfangs ziemlich düster aussah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein hoch auf die gegner, denn ohne die wäre es langweilig ;D


----------



## Fallraen (4. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Ihr rafft es immer noch ned. Es ist eine gute Leistung, toll - keine Frage. Das Problem ist einfach das es für Destro "zu leicht" ist. Ihr habt 4-5 Große Gilden, habt das ganze die letzen Tage quasi immer versucht und immer besser. Braucht noch nedma groß lockarbeit zu leisten weil ihr durch die dauer-roten Burgen eh immer in Etaine, Reikland und Kadrintal steht. Das ist kein "zomfg 1 mal im Monat" event - das war die letzen Tage standard und wird nun Standard sein wo man weiss wies läuft. Das wird die Spanne von Order <=> Destro vergrößern und das ist mist für beide Seiten. Dieser Thread war niemals als Lobgesang gedacht; das war reiner Werbungszweck um die Chance auf ein 50/50 Verhältnis zu haben(natürlich wurde hier auch von mir absichtlich gestichelt, um den thread oben zu halten / order etwas attraktiver darzustellen). Das kann man nun ziehmlich vergessen und das ist wie gesagt ein Problem für beide Seiten. Und mit 1.2 wirds schlimmer. Und wer glaubt das hier keine Order-Leute aufhören, oder sogar noch mehr Ordler anfangen auf Aerland als Destro, wenn Destro nun 2 oder 3 mal die Woche in Altdorf ist, der hat einen an der klatsche, bei allem Respekt. Aber egal; da die Destros sowieso weitermachen und nun freie Hand haben; kann man schonmal anfangen auf Erengard zu twinken und sich das ganze 2-3 Wochen anzusehn und die Altdorf Raids mitzählen und in 3 Monaten wenns 5.xxx vs. 15.xxx ist, keine gegenwehr mehr bei Festungen/Altdorf mehr gibt, keine Ordis mehr bock haben ne Burg zu attacken, nur noch spärlich Scenarien aufgehn - die letzen 3 "gegen die Wand posts" zitieren. Könnte fast wetten auf diese Entwicklung abschließen. Und wer nun glaubt das sei übertrieben, das ist nicht der erste Server dem es GENAU! so ergehen würde. Es gibt in Europa 4-5 Server wo bereits die "komplette" gegnerische Fraktion abgehaun ist, weil eine der Seiten zu gut organisiert, zahlenmäßig überlegen war etc. Aber man wird sehn, wie gesagt ... 3 Monate und genau dieser post als Zitat in einem anderen Thread. (Und hört auf euch auf 1.2. versteifen, das bringt noch viel mehr Probleme als jetzt schon - nachts locken, juhu - is eh alles rot nachts, was soll man damit?).



Sind zwar noch keine 3 Monate, aber ich machs trotzdem ma. Sind nun 7 Tage: 5 Festungen, 2 x Altdorf. WoW; lag ich ja perfekt (ich kleiner Aushilfsnostradamus oder wie war das von dem komischen Ork da^^). Aber Destros haben immernoch ihre kleine Traumwelt, das keine Ordler aufhören werden und sich noch 2 Jahre jeden Tag überrennen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach ist eine kurrzichtige Naivität toll; egal was übermorgen passiert hauptsache heute gehts uns allen gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und mit 1.2 wird man jeden tag einloggen und Altdorf is weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Weg, hat befürchtung das Popkorn nicht reichen wird*.


----------



## Shoho (4. März 2009)

Denke mal der nächste Monat wird zeigen obs auf Averland bald genauso ausschaut wie auf Middenland, wo sich die Destru nur noch langweilt, weils kaum noch Feinde gibt.

Ich für meinen Teil hab die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben. =)

Was das Spielerverhältnis angeht, so könnten sie einfach Warteschlangen einbauen. Max 10% Überhang oder so und dann kann keiner mehr einloggen solange ein anderer nicht rausgeht. Dann wird sichs schnell zeigen ob nen Gleichgewicht herrscht. Dann noch die Möglichkeit für die "Überzahl-Seite" ihren Char auf andere weniger bevölkerte Realms zu transferieren/kopieren und dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden ob er in der Warteschlange wartet oder sich woanders austobt wo er gleich zocken kann. Wäre für alle fair und keiner wird gezwungen. Sicherlich wird das nicht sicherstellen, dass es dann gleichviele 40er im T4 gibt, aber es würde die Lage schon etwas entspannen.

Würd gern dazu mal ein paar andere Meinungen hören. Vor allem von den "vermeindlich" zu vielen Destros.

LG,
Shoho - Maschinist


----------



## oggy4tw (4. März 2009)

jedes altdorf sz is ueberflutet von destros ...


----------



## Ghostface88 (4. März 2009)

und wie siehts mit deffern aus weil viele net mehr nach altdorf kommen


----------



## Clashmaniac (4. März 2009)

Viele destros. Nit viel zu machen. is wohl Destro PRIMETIME grade.


----------



## Ghostface88 (4. März 2009)

aber die situation ist echt schlecht gerade für uns von der ordnung da irgentwie keiner sich aufraffen kann ne burg einzunehmen wasn los jungs habt ihr angst vor den destros?


----------



## Shoho (4. März 2009)

Solange die Gebiete geclosed sind, kann man da auch keine Burg angreifen.


----------



## oggy4tw (4. März 2009)

jaja wieder ne nacht wo sich die destros ihre sets zusammenfarmen ...


----------



## jehuty24 (4. März 2009)

Jaja, dass eine Fraktion sooo überhand hat ist wohl ein Problem der ORvR Server, kA warum es hier so auffälig ist, aber GOA sollt hier wirklich mal ne Lösung anbieten, die auch als Lösung angesehen werden kann, denn die 20% sind mal fürn A.... und wenn das so weiter geht, können sie Middenland und Averland dicht machen.


----------



## Raaandy (4. März 2009)

ähm die sollen 2 der größten server zu machen weil nachts um halb 2 nicht genügend on sind um zu deffen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich bitte dich aber der größtenteil der leute muss halt unter der woche arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wookie-goldberg (4. März 2009)

Ihr habt recht, es sind immer die gleichen die hier rumweinen ^^

Naja vielleicht seid ihr Ordler diese Lappen ja bald endlich los, wenn sie endlich den Server verlassen, statt sich hier so erbärmlich mit ihrem gejammer zu erniedrigen...

Ich kämpfe lieber gegen weniger Ordies, die nich gleich das weinen anfangen wenn sie auf den Deckel bekommen.

Btw., zeigt mir mal ein MMO, wo auf jeder Seite gleich viele Spieler sind, einen Krieg, in dem jede Seite die gleiche Anzahl Soldaten hat.

Wie gesagt, wir haben eigentlich immer auf der Seite gespielt die in Unterzahl war. Jahrelang, ohne zu jammern. Find ich echt zum totlachen das einige von der Ordnung sowas überhaupt nicht können. 

Ihr droht damit Averland zu verlassen? Ich zitier mal unseren alten Leader:

"Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten"

- damit sind nur die Whiner gemeint, nich die ganzen anderen PvP ler die hier net rumheulen...

P.S.: Ich bin heute bei den PQ's nicht dabei, da ich es lächerlich finde eine Stadt einzunehmen um dann dort PvE zu betreiben, ich komme vll wieder mit wenn meine Fraktion wirklich mal vorhat euren König zu kidnappen...

so long,
wook


----------



## Clashmaniac (4. März 2009)

wookie-goldberg schrieb:


> Ihr habt recht, es sind immer die gleichen die hier rumweinen ^^
> 
> Naja vielleicht seid ihr Ordler diese Lappen ja bald endlich los, wenn sie endlich den Server verlassen, statt sich hier so erbärmlich mit ihrem gejammer zu erniedrigen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaimewolf (4. März 2009)

wookie-goldberg schrieb:


> "Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten"



&#8222;Und wer hoch steht fällt tief."

Außer populistischen Tiefschlägen darf man jetzt nichts mehr erwarten, oder? Aus einer Position der Überlegenheit heraus lassen sich immer große Reden schwingen.


----------



## wookie-goldberg (4. März 2009)

> Ich kämpfe lieber gegen weniger Ordies, die nich gleich das weinen anfangen wenn sie auf den Deckel bekommen.
> Kloard das du das lieber machst, fraglich ist ob du uch gerne aufn deckel kriegen würdest.



Ja das würde ich gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir wollten ursprünglich auf der zahlenmässig unterlegenen Seite spielen, aber leider konnten wir uns nicht mit den Konzeptzeichnungen und Screenshots der Ordnung anfreunden. Der Gedanke mit einem Hubschrauberrucksack oder auf einem mit Federn geschmückten Pferd herumreiten zu müssen hat mir ganz und gar nicht gefallen... 

*Aber:*

Leute, wenn ihr eine PvP Herausforderung sucht, unterstützt die Ordnung auf Averland!!!
Wenn ihr gelangweilt seid von eurem Server, rerolled auf Averland (Ordnung)

Und dann haut mir was auf den Deckel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long, 
wook


----------



## Corthax (4. März 2009)

Ich habe ja nichts gegen zahlenmäßige überlegenheit des gegners, aber bei uns muss so ein server run wochenlang geplant werden... es müssen gilden und allys geschrieben werden ein uhrzeit ausgemacht werden etc. und dann hat man das ziel eine festung zu legen... evtl. dann noch ne zweite



ich weiß ja nich, wie das bei euch die letzten woche und diese war, wo ihr in altdorf standet... habt ihr auch wochenlang diesen run geplant oder habt ihr einfach mal in den regionschat geschrieben: "Hey leute wer bock hat altdorf zu legen der is herzlich eingeladen"?


----------



## Fallraen (4. März 2009)

Corthax schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nichts gegen zahlenmäßige überlegenheit des gegners, aber bei uns muss so ein server run wochenlang geplant werden... es müssen gilden und allys geschrieben werden ein uhrzeit ausgemacht werden etc. und dann hat man das ziel eine festung zu legen... evtl. dann noch ne zweite
> 
> 
> 
> ich weiß ja nich, wie das bei euch die letzten woche und diese war, wo ihr in altdorf standet... habt ihr auch wochenlang diesen run geplant oder habt ihr einfach mal in den regionschat geschrieben: "Hey leute wer bock hat altdorf zu legen der is herzlich eingeladen"?



Nä; Destros haben 4-5 große Allianzen / Gilden (Hahaha, MDH, Sun-Tzu, Like it Hard) z.b. die jeden Tag nen KT stellen können. Wir haben sowas nicht, wir haben 8-9 sehr kleine allianzen und Wächter des Lichts, die wohl mitunter eine der größten 4 allianzen ist kann nen kompletten kt mit mühe und not stellen wenns 2 wochen vorher angesagt wurde. Evelon, Menne und Pesh machen wohl am aktivsten was, dann Ich, Norit, Tendaril und nochn paar die hin und wieder was leiten; und von den 7-8 Raidleads die effektiv was machen sind jeden tag halt ma 2-3 inis am abend. Der Rest macht dann Kreisraiden bzw. Ninjaraid mit 24 leuten auf eine burg, an der 2. aufreiben weil schon def und die 1. dann deffen bis sie fällt weil 4 kts destro auf die einzig blaue burg rennen. so is das halt^^ (aber wird nu sicher wieder schön geredet) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenotaph (4. März 2009)

Mal ne andere Frage: Beim Festungsdeffen kann ja nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Spielern in das jeweilige Gebiet.
Wieviele sind das? Und betrifft es die Gesamtspielerzahl, oder ist das für beiden Seiten eine bestimmte Anzahl?


----------



## Daddelopi (4. März 2009)

ich hab meinen account gestern gecancelt..ab 3 april is vorerst schluss. nicht wegen der angeblichen überzahl der destros sonder wegen der absoluten unspielbarkeit des sogenannten endcontents..gestern mit 2 fps zuerst in reikwald später dann in  eataine..ganz zu schweigen von den ca 10 ctd... btw. rechner nichtmal 6 monate alt 4gb ram quadcore nvidia9800gtx+


----------



## Khargrim (4. März 2009)

Man so eine Scheise!!!!!!


Ich hab echt keine Ahnung was im Moment wieder abgeht?!? Ist es denn so schwer eine Festung zu deffen? Leute bei Gefahr schon mal dort abzustellen? Als gestern Reikland gelockt wurden standen die Ordies erstmal ne halbe Stunde in Donnerberg und haben in der Nase gebohrt!! Kurz danach bin ich off  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man so geht das echt nicht weiter?

An alle die die Festung gedefft haben, wie habens die Destros wieder geschafft? Balkonpull oder alles im Lordraum einfach weggemoscht?


Und wenn ich dann manche Ordies sagen höre "ohh nice Altdorf wird angegriffen, so können wir wieder Invasorenteile farmen" DANN KÖNNTE ICH KOTZEN!
Hab ihr euch mal überlegt wie IMBA die Destros zum Teil damit werden? Das sie nach 5-10 Raids sicher auch mal Altdorf locken werden und mit DEN TEILEN dann Kalle legen können.



Ach was was solls, sollen die Leute halt ihr PVE gefarme, das sie so lieben, in der Hauptstadt weitermachen.


Und ja ich habe sowas wie Stolz und Ehre zu meinem Realm, WAR ist schließlich  noch immer ein Rollenspiel.


----------



## Grummpf (4. März 2009)

Moin Khargrim,

ich kann dich da absolut verstehen und dein Frust ist mehr als gerechtfertigt.

Zum Lord, der wurde erst nach mehr als einer halben Stunde erschlagen. Zwei mal scheiterten die Destros und beim Dritten mal haben sie es dann doch geschafft. Aber wirklich daran gezweifelt, dass sie es schaffen würden hatte niemand.


Sie waren in Reikland und sie waren dort überall. An den Burgen, an den SFZ und auf den Wegen zur Festung. Ich glaube so etwa 6 KT´s standen dort strategisch sinnvoll und waren auf alles was passieren konnte gut vorbereitet. Das haben die gut gemacht.

Das was wir ablieferten, ich war sowohl bei dem Versuch dabei, nen SFZ kurz vor Lock zu holen, wie auch in der Festung, war nicht weiter effektiv. Es fehlte an einer schnellen und effizienten Koordination. Aber da werden ja nun einige Anstrengungen unsererseits unternommen um das zu optimieren. Jeder der gestern oder vorgestern oder auch vorvorgestern dabei war, wird bestätigen können, dass es da deutlich noch Optimierungsbedarf gibt.

Wir sollten so langsam aus dem Tee kommen, es ist zwar toll, wenn man immer wieder aufsteht, wenn man am Boden gelegen hat, aber auf Dauer ist das verdammt demotivierent.

LG
Grummpf

p.s. ne Kleinigkeit noch: wieso habe ich noch nie nen Assistleader in einer Gruppe finden können oder dafür Mitstreiter begeistern können? (war in DAOC ein Must have, warum also hier nicht?)


----------



## Daddelopi (4. März 2009)

ich fands bissl erbärmlich was in der stadt pq abging..beim ersten durchgang hatten wir noch destros, als die allerdings dann auf den sack bekamen sind sie wohl in eine frische id um ungestört setteile zu farmen, da muss dringend was gemacht werden, zb aus dem "tötet 150 eindringlinge" ein "tötet 150 feindliche spieler"..


----------



## Yronnyn (4. März 2009)

Also lieber Order nun mal ein Stück Bericht wie das gestern so lief.

Zu einer Abgemachten Uhrzeit traffen sich ca. 8 KTs in Reikland. Anfange noch etwas versteckt versuchten wir das Gebiet zu locken. 500 zu 0 Siege im SZ waren da schon ein nette Hilfe.
Als dann endlich Lock war war das 1. Tor in 3 Min. auf. Das 2te in 4 Min. Dann haben wir den Lord gemacht. Gegenwehr hat uns dazu gebracht 3 an läufe zu brauchen um den Lord zu legen. Allerdings waren alle festentschlossen die Festung zu nehmen. Nebenbei wurde der Raidleitung durch ein GM nahegelegt den Lord im Lordraum zu tanken, sonst würde die Festung zurückgesetzt werden. Das selbe passiert auch in Etaine.
Nach dem die Festung viel ging alles nach Etaine und ich muss sagen ich habe noch nie schon schnell Burgen fallen sehen. Strategisch verteilt in der Welt defften wir alles was ging, bis schließlich unsere Allygruppe mit einem SZ sieg den Sack zu machte.
Was dann geschah war sogar für mich merkwürdig. Im ersten Versuch gab es noch gut Gegenwehr. Nach ca. wipe des Halben Raids und dem gleichzeigen Vorstoß in den Raum unter dem Lord. Wurde der Wiederstand aber schlagartig weniger. So war am Ende nur noch PVE Lord gemosche.

Alles in allem hat die Order in Etaine wirklich gut druck gemacht, aber in den Entscheidenen Momenten war der WIR(der ganze Raid) wohl schneller. Möglichweise ist das der guten Kommunikation zu verdanken.

So und nur mal so für alles Order heuler. Der Raid war seit ca. 2 Wochen in Planung. Als nix random lock und so.

Gruß

p.s. Nach dem die Order dann vor Altdorf dicht gemacht hat und kein Destro das ändern wollte, bin ich dann gegen 1 Uhr haia gegangen.


----------



## Yronnyn (4. März 2009)

Daddelopi schrieb:


> ich fands bissl erbärmlich was in der stadt pq abging..beim ersten durchgang hatten wir noch destros, als die allerdings dann auf den sack bekamen sind sie wohl in eine frische id um ungestört setteile zu farmen, da muss dringend was gemacht werden, zb aus dem "tötet 150 eindringlinge" ein "tötet 150 feindliche spieler"..



Dafür bin ich auch. Den PVE Teil haben wir nicht geschaft. Dafür aber den Order in unser pq ordentlich auch die Mütze gehauen.

Nebenbei sei mal noch erwähnt das die InversorenRüssi für Heiler voll die Grütze ist.

Gruß


----------



## Daby (4. März 2009)

was ich nicht check war gestern noch 2h noch Altdorf-angriff unterwegs von den denke mal 12kts werden es locker gewesen sein, war in den instanzen bzw vor dem Tor aber nix zusehen ?! hat sich da der größte teil verabschiedet?

btw nen paar von uns haben immer noch Spass vorallem wenn das Verhätlnis wie in den Instanzen wieder passt mit 2grp + haben wir euch ordnenlich aufm Sack gegeben Movie hab ich auch gemacht nimmer lang dann seht ihr mal wieviel Destros wirklich wert sind *Kicher*


----------



## Shoho (4. März 2009)

Das das Ganze kein Zufall war, ist wohl jedem klar geworden als selbst die SFZs verteidigt wurden und überall Späher herumliefen.
Ich gehörte zu jenen die von Anfang an dabei waren und die bis zur Stadtbelagerung blieben.

Warum so wenig Def an der 2. Festung war kann ich mir auch nicht so ganz erklären. Auf jeden Fall war die Zone zu und es kamen keine Leute mehr rein. Diejenigen die drin waren, haben sich mMn ganz gut verkauft und alles gegeben was möglich war. 

Was ich persönlich schade fand war, dass viele Spieler der Ordnung nach dem Verlust der 1. Festung einfach off gingen mit dem Kommentar "Hat ja eh keinen Sinn mehr, kennenwir ja schon". Sicherlich war allen klar, dass wir die 2. Festung wenn nur mit sehr viel Glück halten hätten können und es nahezu aussichtslos war. Einzige Chance wäre gewesen wenn die Zerstörung mal wieder auf der Treppe stecken bleibt und sich selbst am hinaufkommen behindert, was auch 2x ganz gut geglückt ist.

Wir hatten in den Festungen auch einige Problem mit CtDs, da verschwanden schon mal son paar Leute aus dem Game die sich dann am Warcamp wiederfanden, aber ich denke mal das wird auf beiden Seiten so gewesen sein. Ist halt nur ärgerlich wenn durch sowas 2 Leute aus dem Tankwall verschwinden ^^

Alles in Allem möchte ich euch aber nicht die wohlverdiente Anerkennung für dieses Unterfangen absprechen. Das war ne echt saubere Aktion. 

LG,
Shoho - Maschinist


PS: An alle die bei den Festungsangriffen noch nach Ini-Grps gesucht haben, wenn Altdorf belagert wird, gibts auch keine Inis - also Defft das nächste mal mit!!!


----------



## oggy4tw (4. März 2009)

ich zb wollte noch vorm eataine lock nach shining way  , kam abe nicht rein uebers portal, ging sicher einigen so ...
musste dann ueber die insel vor die festung hinlaufen (selfrezzrune sei dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) , und kurz bevor euer zerg ankam, kam mein kleiner zwerg noch rein. 

aber so viele destros hab ich noch nie auf einem haufen gesehen, unfassbar ... da muss was passieren um das auszugleichen, nur was, das waer mir schleierhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal schauen ob wir jetzt mal kontern koennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also nicht die flinte ins korn werfen , sondern feuer mit feuer bekaempfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Florreng (4. März 2009)

Daby schrieb:


> btw nen paar von uns haben immer noch Spass vorallem wenn das Verhätlnis wie in den Instanzen wieder passt mit 2grp + haben wir euch ordnenlich aufm Sack gegeben Movie hab ich auch gemacht nimmer lang dann seht ihr mal wieviel Destros wirklich wert sind *Kicher*




jaja...blabla.

Aber du Mega Bescheisser bist mehr wert??? muahahahahahahaha

Du bist doch einer der größten Betrüger und Buguser auf dem ganzen Server Averland! Von dir kriegt man ja echt bei jeder Burg oder Festung deine Feuerzauber durch die Wand oder Decke ab.

Jaja, Du bist der Ober Checker weil du am Besten geschnallt hast, wie man bei dem Spiel Bugs seiner Klasse ausnutzt.
Alle Applaus für Daby!

Egal, nicht mal mit eurer Bescheisserei schafft ihr es....viel Spass in Zukunft hehehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oggy4tw (4. März 2009)

das zitat mitm glashaus  ist dir bekannt oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarwid (4. März 2009)

Leute, auch bei uns kommen die Raids nicht durch ne halbherzige Anfrage im Chat zustande. Selbstverständlich wird das auch bei uns sorgfältig geplant. Und das dann zu so einem Termin jeder Destro einloggt der a) informiert wurde und b) noch ne Waffe halten kann ist ja wohl klar. Auch dass wir euch bei so einer Aktion überrennen ist (natürlich nicht garantiert) aber wahrscheinlich, solange die Überraschung auf unserer Seite ist. Schließlich sind alle WB’s in einem TS organisiert/koordiniert. Es gibt im Vorfeld regelmäßige Leaderbesprechungen usw. Also so was als Zufallslock oder auf pure zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit zu schieben ist quatsch. Klar waren wir gestern wieder mehr, aber das liegt einzig an der Organisation und der Planung. 

Und das wir die erste Festung im dritten Anlauf geknackt haben lag auch an der Abstimmung im TS die ihr als Deffer (vermutlich) nicht hattet (zumindest nicht für alle, oder?) Zahlenmäßig wart ihr mehr als genug um die Festung zu deffen, es haperte nur an Koordination, was aber ganz normal ist, schließlich hattet ihr keine Vorbereitungszeit (war ja bei eurem ersten Angriff auf unsere Festung genau das gleiche!)

Ich weiß ja wie so was bei uns läuft wenn es nicht koordiniert ist. Jeder Spieler hat seine Privatmeinung und weiß natürlich am besten welche Methode gerade die richtige ist und natürlich führt nur seine Methode zum Erfolg, alle anderen sind eh Noobs und Schlimmeres. Die Folge ist ein großes Chaos, jede Menge Streit im Chat und daraus folgend meistens die Niederlage.  

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass so ein Erfolg für die Spieler beider Fraktionen möglich ist. Vorraussetzung ist ein Überraschungseffekt und das alle (oder zumindest die  meisten) an einem Strang ziehen und das klappt nur bei organisierten Raids. Und zu denen ist selbstverständlich auch die Order in der Lage (egal ob sie ne WB weniger aufgestellt bekommt oder nicht)

Was dann die PQ in der Hauptstadt angeht finde ich es auch schade, aber verständlich das die Leute ihre Setteile haben wollen und deshalb versuchen in „ruhige ID’s" zu wechseln. Die Idee die PQ auf 150 gegnerische Spieler zu ändern klingt ja eigentlich sehr gut, nur dann kann die gegnerische Fraktion wieder durch Boykott das Fallen der Stadt verhindern, geht also auch nicht. 

Für mich persönlich war das der beste Teil des Abends. Als wir mit unserer WB in Altdorf ankamen wurden wir von sehr vielen Ordies empfangen. Das war einfach ein geiler Fight so vor der Kulisse des brennenden Altdorfs. Da kann mir auch kein Ordie erzählen das er daran keinen Spass hätte. 
Ich seh das so: Besser die eigene Hauptstadt verteidigen als gar kein PvP. Und euer Set bekommt ihr in der eigenen Hauptstadt auch. Außerdem ist Altdorf eh die schönere Stadt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: Ich hätte noch eine Frage an Ex- DAoC Spieler. Das Game war doch auch auf PVP ausgerichtet und lief mehrere Jahre erfolgreich. Wie wurde es denn da geschafft die Fraktionen bei der Stange zu halten? Da hat doch sicher auch eine Seiter öfter gewonnen als die andere ohne das die unterlegene Seite sofort kollektiv mit Boykott gedroht hat

PS2: Dieser Thread war mal als Werbung für die Order gedacht. Auch wenn der TE ne 180 Grad Wendung hingelegt hat und hier nichts weiter versucht als den Server kaputtzuschreiben (und das mit einem Eifer und einer Ausdauer das man glauben könnte er würde dafür bezahlt) ist das teilweise Gejammer hier wirklich kontraproduktiv. Jammern ist nicht sexy Leute! Beiträge wie die von Khargrim helfen da eher.


----------



## Zenotaph (4. März 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Außerdem ist Altdorf eh die schönere Stadt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hehe, sagst du. Bis jetzt konnte ich mir noch kein Bild von eurer machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oggy4tw (4. März 2009)

erstell auf nem anderen server nen destro char und gehs dir anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wir sehens wenn dann nur brennend


----------



## Omidas (4. März 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> [...]
> PS: Ich hätte noch eine Frage an Ex- DAoC Spieler. Das Game war doch auch auf PVP ausgerichtet und lief mehrere Jahre erfolgreich. Wie wurde es denn da geschafft die Fraktionen bei der Stange zu halten? Da hat doch sicher auch eine Seiter öfter gewonnen als die andere ohne das die unterlegene Seite sofort kollektiv mit Boykott gedroht hat
> [...]



Hab zwar selber nicth Daoc gespielt, aber vom hörensagen:

Kalppte dadurch, das man 3 Fraktionen hatte, so konnte man ein wenig mehr Taktieren.
Eine Seite ist zu überlegen, dann tun sich mal die beiden anderen Seiten zusammen,
(obwohl absprachen glaube ich auch nicht erlaubt waren eigentlich) und konnte so der
Übermacht einhalt gebieten.
Im allgemeinen kann man aber auch sagen, das es sehr oft der Fall ist, das die unterlegene
Seite die besseren Taktiker  und Spieler hat. Vielleicht suchen gerade die guten die 
unterlegene Seite um dann durch Taten und nicht durch Masse zu glänzen.


----------



## Jarwid (4. März 2009)

Shoho schrieb:


> PS: An alle die bei den Festungsangriffen noch nach Ini-Grps gesucht haben, wenn Altdorf belagert wird, gibts auch keine Inis - also Defft das nächste mal mit!!!


/sign



Shoho schrieb:


> Warum so wenig Def an der 2. Festung war kann ich mir auch nicht so ganz erklären. Auf jeden Fall war die Zone zu und es kamen keine Leute mehr rein. Diejenigen die drin waren, haben sich mMn ganz gut verkauft und alles gegeben was möglich war.



Bei uns war es so das jeder der gekillt wurde releasen sollte/musste um den Weg für Nachrücker die schon an der Zonengrenze zur Festung warten freizumachen. Leute die tot rumliegen blockieren nur den Platz für Nachrücker der eigenen Fraktion



Shoho schrieb:


> Was ich persönlich schade fand war, dass viele Spieler der Ordnung nach dem Verlust der 1. Festung einfach off gingen mit dem Kommentar "Hat ja eh keinen Sinn mehr, kennenwir ja schon". Sicherlich war allen klar, dass wir die 2. Festung wenn nur mit sehr viel Glück halten hätten können und es nahezu aussichtslos war.



Seht ihr, genau das ist die falsche Einstellung gewesen. Um ehrlich zu sein hatten viele bei uns die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben als wir das zweite mal an der 1.  Festung gewiped sind und bei der 2. Festung hat eigentlich kaum jemand mit einem Erfolg gerechnet, da ihr genug Zeit hattet die Festung mit Deffern vollzustopfen. Da gings es uns nur noch um nen schönen Kampf. Das es dann sogar leichter war als bei der 1. Festung hat uns auch überrascht…


Grüße


----------



## Zenotaph (4. März 2009)

oggy4tw schrieb:


> erstell auf nem anderen server nen destro char und gehs dir anschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und wie, glaubst du, will ich eure sehen? Intakt, als Tourist?
Nix, wenn, dann nur als Eroberer, oder Plünderer.


----------



## oggy4tw (4. März 2009)

du siehst meine jeden tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wunde (4. März 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> ...
> Für mich persönlich war das der beste Teil des Abends. Als wir mit unserer WB in Altdorf ankamen wurden wir von sehr vielen Ordies empfangen. Das war einfach ein geiler Fight so vor der Kulisse des brennenden Altdorfs. Da kann mir auch kein Ordie erzählen das er daran keinen Spass hätte.
> Ich seh das so: Besser die eigene Hauptstadt verteidigen als gar kein PvP. Und euer Set bekommt ihr in der eigenen Hauptstadt auch. Außerdem ist Altdorf eh die schönere Stadt.
> 
> ...



Freut mich für dich und euch (das mein ich jetzt ernst und nicht sarkastisch oder so). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solange es noch Leute gibt, die darin (auch wenn es für viele schon an Reiz verloren hat) ihren persönlichen Höhepunkt sehen, hat das Spiel doch das erreicht, was es wollte. Andere sehen halt darin leider nicht mehr den Ansporn auch nur noch den kleinen Finger zu rühren...Rollenspiel hin oder her...aber jeder soll selber wissen und spielen was ihm gefällt und nicht was ihm vorgeschrieben wird. Und genau das ist doch Glück in diesem Game, denn es bietet jedem etwas...

....wer auf pvp steht, soll das machen (sz's oder open)
....wer auf pve steht macht halt das (quests oder inis)
....und wer auf pq gefarme abfährt der soll dann halt das machen

....wen interessierts schon

einen Nachteil hat das Ganze aber leider schon....man läuft sich halt dann eher selten über den Weg, denn warum sollte sich zum Beispiel eine pvp gruppe mit pqs abgeben, nur um da immer den gleichen Würstchen aufs Maul zu hauen (völlig egal, welche Seite die gerade unterlegene ist)...das ist wie ein langweiliges sz das nie endet und im Grunde nur ein großes gezerge ohne Hirn und Verstand ist. Und da hilft dann auch das schöne brennende Altdorf nicht um einem ein Gefühl von "OHHHH Tolll" und "AHHH wie geil" zu geben...sondern, man ist im Grunde eher demotiviert und gelangweilt.

Deshalb, erhalte dir deinen Spaß und deine Motivation, auch wenn andere sie in dem Endcontent verloren haben.

Also sucht euch was aus was ihr zoggen wollt und macht das. Wenn euch das Altdorf verteidigen nicht gefällt, dann lasst es. Wenn euch die "überzahl" (ob wahr oder falsch ist mir egal) im orvr auf den sack geht, dann lasst halt das open rvr. Ich versteh grad nicht wo das Problem ist. Spielt doch einfach das in dem Spiel was euch gerade Spaß macht und das wars. Es wird doch niemand gezwungen....und am Ende seid ihr es, die für das Spiel bezahlt....Ende.


----------



## Diven (4. März 2009)

Zenotaph schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: Beim Festungsdeffen kann ja nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Spielern in das jeweilige Gebiet.
> Wieviele sind das? Und betrifft es die Gesamtspielerzahl, oder ist das für beiden Seiten eine bestimmte Anzahl?



circa 150 angreifer (6 warbands) und genauso viele deffer denk ich ....oder ein paar weniger.

Ist fair find ich. die Überzahl nützt dir da nur was wenn immer welche an der zonengrenze warten können.

und zu den Kämpfen gestern in eataine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich fands super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sfz wird von der order getappt (das im westen) ...wir machen die tür auf .... erstmal 15 tanks im weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu geil der anblick und auch so was in der zone los war.


----------



## Yronnyn (4. März 2009)

Das stimmt Etaine war gestern echt der Hammer.


----------



## Zenotaph (4. März 2009)

Diven schrieb:


> und zu den Kämpfen gestern in eataine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mach doch mal ein paar Screenshots. Vielleicht kann man ja eine Averland-RvR-Bildergalerie eröffnen.
Ich werd, in Zukunft, auch vermehrt drauf achten. Könnte ein schönes Projekt werden.


----------



## Jarwid (4. März 2009)

Yronnyn schrieb:


> Das stimmt Etaine war gestern echt der Hammer.



Ja, das war schon klasse. Bis auf den Crash... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wenigstens kam man wieder rein und es ging weiter


----------



## Grummpf (4. März 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> PS: Ich hätte noch eine Frage an Ex- DAoC Spieler. Das Game war doch auch auf PVP ausgerichtet und lief mehrere Jahre erfolgreich. Wie wurde es denn da geschafft die Fraktionen bei der Stange zu halten? Da hat doch sicher auch eine Seiter öfter gewonnen als die andere ohne das die unterlegene Seite sofort kollektiv mit Boykott gedroht hat



Du hattest hier drei Seiten: Hibernia, Albion und Midgard und die haben sich ständig und überall auf die nase gehauen. Du hattest für jede Fraktion ein recht großes RVR-Gebiet in dem Burgen standen, welche verteidigt und eingenommen werden konnten und du hattest die openfield bereiche wo jeder jeden verhauen konnte. Als Belohnung gab es Geld, Exp und Reichspunkte (ähnlich wie hier der Rufrang) Das, worum es am Ende nur noch ging war der Reichsrang, welcher mit mehr oder weniger schönen Titeln und zus. Fähigkeiten verbunden war.

Das was hier sehr schön war, war ,das deine Gruppe aus bis zu 8 Membern bestand und es gab hier einen großen Teil der Spieler, die den Kampf Gruppe vs Gruppe gesucht haben. Und das konnten diese dann std.-, Tage und Wochenlang machen. Festungsraids und gezerge war da nur so nebenher.

Das was auch viel Zeit verschlang, war die Optiemierung der Gruppensetups, sprich was will ich alles in meiner Gruppe haben um möglichst effektiv zu sein.



Jarwid schrieb:


> PS2: Dieser Thread war mal als Werbung für die Order gedacht. Auch wenn der TE ne 180 Grad Wendung hingelegt hat und hier nichts weiter versucht als den Server kaputtzuschreiben (und das mit einem Eifer und einer Ausdauer das man glauben könnte er würde dafür bezahlt) ist das teilweise Gejammer hier wirklich kontraproduktiv. Jammern ist nicht sexy Leute! Beiträge wie die von Khargrim helfen da eher.



Meckern und destruktiv kritisieren ist immer das Einfachste was man machen kann und also macht das auch jeder der halt nichts anderes kann oder will. Leider.

Was mir bei WAR fehlt, ist etwas mehr im endconntent als das Einsammeln von Set-Teilen bei Burgen-/Festungsraids, denn ich finde es jetzt schon eher langweilig und kann nicht sagen: Juchey, ich darf ne Festung verteidigen oder Endlich, ich darf ne Burg angreifen. Find ich halt auf Dauer etwas ermüdent und Itemjagd war noch nie was für mich. Ich hoffe also, dass da noch nen bissel dran gearbeitet wird und es neue Möglichkeiten gibt, sich auf dem Feld der Ehre verdient zu machen. (ich hasse PVE und es wird nie mehr als Mittel zum Zweck)

LG 
Grummpf


----------



## Snowhawk (4. März 2009)

Gestriges Etaine kann man nicht als Referenz fürs ungleichgewicht nehmen, da schon vor Fall der ersten Festung klar war, dass wir Etaine als nächste  locken wollen... und was passiert wenn Festung fällt mit allen WBs und denen die nicht reinkamen? Next Target... Also kam wirklich jeder Spieler auf den Server nach Etaine während sehr viele Order im Donnerberg sassen und in der Nase Popelten und vergeblich auf nen Angriff wartete. Hättet ihr diese von Donnerberg nach Etaine verfrachtet, wäre das Überrollen vielleicht anderst ausgefalle.

achja wer Zahlen will: bei Crash in Etaine waren ca. 200 Order und 300 Destros anwesend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke die 200 Order hätten den Aufgang halten können in der Burg hihihi


----------



## Rorgak (4. März 2009)

Hm hört sich aber net gut an wenn die Server schon wieder bei ca 500 Leuten einbrechen....:-(.

Ist dann ja toll das es in der Festung mit Begrenzung funktioniert aber was bringt einem das wenn man T4 locken möchte un nach Fall der Festung aus oben genannten Gründen crasht?!


----------



## Verdamt (4. März 2009)

also zu meinem teil hab ich extra gerade wegen der "gefühlten" überzahl von destru´s gewechselt auf order seiten (klasse statt masse) 

ich steh einfach mehr auf diesen rebellen bzw freiheitskämpfer gedanken hrhr Ihr könnt es auch so sehen ich hab mich hald für hartes gameplay entschieden und nicht easy going wie 

so manche hier (flame me! ich brauch das ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s.: join order/ averland hier giebts immer was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn wenn ich was geschenkt will fahr ich zu meiner oma xD


----------



## Miso (4. März 2009)

Ich werd meinen Maschinisten (R33/RR32) auch mal wieder reaktivieren. Rekrutieren die größeren Gilden überhaupt noch auf Averland? Meine gibts nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , war jetzt seit Januar offline.


----------



## Snowhawk (4. März 2009)

Miso schrieb:


> Ich werd meinen Maschinisten (R33/RR32) auch mal wieder reaktivieren. Rekrutieren die größeren Gilden überhaupt noch auf Averland? Meine gibts nimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da wirst viel spass haben mit deinem maschinisten und patch 1.2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in den us foren wird schon NERF MASCHINIST! geschrien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khargrim (4. März 2009)

Miso schrieb:


> Ich werd meinen Maschinisten (R33/RR32) auch mal wieder reaktivieren. Rekrutieren die größeren Gilden überhaupt noch auf Averland? Meine gibts nimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klaro bei Order werden immer noch tapfere Recken gesucht.


Meld dich einfach mal in der Alli der Reichsgardisten (Reichsgardisten.de) dort sind viele starke Gilden vertreten von denen dir sicher auch eine zusagen wird.


----------



## Miso (4. März 2009)

Khargrim schrieb:


> Klaro bei Order werden immer noch tapfere Recken gesucht.
> 
> 
> Meld dich einfach mal in der Alli der Reichsgardisten (Reichsgardisten.de) dort sind viele starke Gilden vertreten von denen dir sicher auch eine zusagen wird.



Sehr nett, danke. Werd ich mir nachher mal genauer anschauen. Bis heute abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenotaph (4. März 2009)

Khargrim schrieb:


> Meld dich einfach mal in der Alli der Reichsgardisten (Reichsgardisten.de) dort sind viele starke Gilden vertreten von denen dir sicher auch eine zusagen wird.


Äh, sind wir das? Ich muss gestehen, ich weiß gar nicht, wie unsere Allianz heißt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miso (4. März 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> da wirst viel spass haben mit deinem maschinisten und patch 1.2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, hab ihn kurz nach Release angefangen und kann mich noch an die ganze Heulposts bei warhammeralliance erinnern. Ich hab bisher immer Spass mit meinem Maschinisten gehabt, egal wie stark der von der Community angesehen wurde. Mit 1.1 glaub ich haben die den ja schon gepusht (glaube ich). Anyway, ich hau nachher ersmal zum Aufwärmen ein paar destros kaputt.

Muss jetzt erstmal 40 werden. xD


----------



## Daby (4. März 2009)

Miso schrieb:


> Ich werd meinen Maschinisten (R33/RR32) auch mal wieder reaktivieren. Rekrutieren die größeren Gilden überhaupt noch auf Averland? Meine gibts nimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja das ne gute Frage , gibt ja einige die versucht haben die Ordnungs Gilden zusammenzupacken etc. aber es spieln leider zuwenig Leute, das da ne gescheite summe zusammen kommt, wenn ich unseren großen Gilden so betrachte die um 200 Chars enthalten, bekommen meißtens max 2 Gruppen zusammen aber najo wirst sicher nen platz finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verdamt (4. März 2009)

schön das wir wieder beim thema angelangt sind! 

... alles in "Ordnung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. März 2009)

Miso schrieb:


> Ich werd meinen Maschinisten (R33/RR32) auch mal wieder reaktivieren. Rekrutieren die größeren Gilden überhaupt noch auf Averland? Meine gibts nimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


klar, meld dich mal wenn du online bist bei Mennelaya


----------



## Fallraen (5. März 2009)

Soo. Das war der Serverraid nachm Patch und für mich persönlich auch der letze auf Averland, bis sich was ändert. Es ist im Prinzip genau wie schon in irgendeinem Post gesagt: Da wir nicht "nebenbei zufällig" locken; weiss Destro sobald wir 1 Gebiet locken bescheid. Ende der Geschichte ist, auch durch das neue Locksystem geschehen, das jeder Lock auf die Sekunde genau vorhersagbar ist. Und durch die starke Organisation von MDH, SunTzu und Hahaha standen bereits 5-10 min vorm Gebietslock 3 gut organisierte Def-KTS mit TS in der Festung. Das wird sich nicht ändern. Eventuell gibts noch Nacht-Raids im 4 uhr Morgens alle paar Wochen mal, aber ansonsten ist nichts mehr in der hinsicht. Mich Persönlich würde nun noch interessieren wieviel Tanks (ungelogen) am Tor reppen waren ungefähr. 20? 20 über rr45 warens bestimmt. Waren mit 6 vollen KTs am Haupttor und konnten es nicht unter 95% bringen. Und bevor blöde Sprüche kommen; sagt uns wie mans besser machen soll. Es wird immer so sein; das Destro durchs neue Locksystem umd allgemein dem 1. lock bescheid weiss was wir machen. Oder nicht ? =)


----------



## Yronnyn (5. März 2009)

Hätten wir euch reingelassen hätte es hier ganz anderes gestanden.

Btw. ich hab PVE gemacht in der Zeit und nun 2 neue IDs.

Gn8 also.


----------



## Brauseklaus (5. März 2009)

DAS IST NE LÜGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das Tor war niemals unter 98 % 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corthax (5. März 2009)

Naja, ich hatte zwar noch gehofft die festung zu legen, aber wie xanthi schon geschreiben hat... es war kein durchdringen ins innere... man kann auch nicht sagen, dass das ein unorganisierter deff war... habt ihr gut gemacht, an die beiden fraktionen gerichtet... ich für meinen teil habe noch lange nicht mit averland abgeschlossen und werde mich weiter im kampf stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... nur das ihr destros was zu tun habt xD

Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich sehr großen respekt vor den kt leitern habe, die das ganze heute sehr schnell und gut organisiert haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Naja hat auf jedenfall spaß gemacht, auch wenn wir den fleischerpass nicht bekommen haben... aber iwann stehen wir hoffentlich mal in der unvermeidlichen, dann habt ihr destrospieler weingstens auch mal was zu tun ;D


----------



## Miso (5. März 2009)

Also ich fands für mich mit R34/RR33 ein wenig schade, dass man zwar den ganzen Abned lang eingenommen hat, gedefft hat, gestorben und hin und hergeheizt ist. Und als wir das dann gelocked haben und ich rüber wollte "Blink" Level nicht hoch genug *Blink* und ab ins Warcamp geportet wurde....grml, sehr schade. Ich weiss ja, dass das vorbeugend gemacht wurde, um so Crashes vorzubeugen, nur bissel doof wars schon.

Mit mir hätten wir bestimmt gewonnen xD


----------



## Elead (5. März 2009)

Zum einen, wir standen desöfteren schon vor der selben Situation, droschen 
auf das Tor ein und ihr habt es gemütlich wieder repariert.
Aus meiner Sicht ist der Repskill etwas imba.
Aber nun gut die Spielmechanik gibt es zZ. her, also nutzen es beide Seiten.

Um mal wieder Back to Topic zu kommen, dies hier ist ein Werbungsthread für Averland Ordnung.
Bitte nutzt den Servertransfer und kommt zu uns auf den Server =)
Ordnung heizte uns heute wieder einmal gut ein und ich will mehr davon.

Bitte =)

Ich meine das ernst. Die letzte Klopperei in Altdorf war genial. Zumindest solange bis PvE angesagt war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch heute wieder, saugut. 
Wenn Order will, kommen wir gut ins Schwitzen und ich hoffe das war nicht das Letzte mal. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

coole Aktion. weiter so ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (5. März 2009)

Elead schrieb:


> Zum einen, wir standen desöfteren schon vor der selben Situation. droschen
> auf das Tor ein und ihr habt es gemütlich wieder repariert.
> Aus meiner Sicht ist der Repskill etwas imba.
> Aber nun gut die Spielmechanik gibt es zZ. her, also nutzen es beide Seiten.
> ...



Das ist schon richtig Akachi, das wir den beide benutzen. Der Große unterschied ist, das Order mittlerweile einfach keine Lust mehr hat 3 mal am Tag vorab in der Festung zu warten bis gelocked ist. 1h zu deffen und das 3 x am Tag. Während bei Destro, sobald wir 1 gebiet locken alle bescheid wissen das wir einmal in 1 Monat langfr. was geplant haben und sich auch gemütlich in die Festung vorab stellen. Weisste? Und nu nenn mir ne Möglichkeit, wie wir weiter machen soll in die Richtung. Ihr werden auch, wenn wir in 2-3 Wochen wieder was groß angelegtes machen, beim 1. gebietslock wissen - und es istn unterschied ob man 1 mal in einem Monat ne Festung defft und ne halbe stunde wartet bis es los geht oder 3 mal am Tag. Ich sehe keine Möglichkeit auf Averland diese Mechanik zu umgehen, keine. (Außer Nachts um 4 mal 5-6 kts stellen). Und das neue Lock-sytem hilft uns kein Stück dabei; wenn man vorab genau weis wann gelocked wird. (Ja, es geht auch auf dem alten wege, aber das ist egal - ihr wisst ja trotzdem das wir locken und wie schon gesagt, ist es dann auch kein Problem mal alle 3 wochen sich ne stunde in die festung zu stellen und zu warten vorab). Und nu, gehen wir von dem hypotetischen Fall aus, der in 3 wochen und 3 Tagen eintritt: Wir machen wieder was, mit 25 KTS - locken ein Gebiet, stehn vor der Festung. Sunzu, mdh, haha, like it hard wird wieder vorab mit 3-4 kts drinn stehn. in 6 Wochen das gleiche usw. Das ist halt so, wir haben keine Möglichkeit das Gebiet zu dichten, wenn vorab das def-cap schon erreicht wurde. Ihr habt das Problem nicht; da bei uns ebend kaum mehr Leute lust haben 3! mal pro Tag in der Festung beim Lord zu warten bis es irgendwann mal losgeht. Das ist 70 mal sooft wie ihr in 3 Wochen das machen müsstet. Überlegt mal, würdet ihr 70 mal in 3 Wochen in ner Festung warten? Das ist das Problem. Dagegen gibt es keine Lösung, keine Taktik und keine Übermacht der Welt die das zur Primetim bei der derzeitigen Destro-Orga Allianz schafft. Also, wie seht ihr das liebe Destros - ernsthafte realistische einschätzung zum endgame für die ordnung auf averland unter gegebenen bedingungen?


----------



## Eavyn (5. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig Akachi, das wir den beide benutzen. Der Große unterschied ist, das Order mittlerweile einfach keine Lust mehr hat 3 mal am Tag vorab in der Festung zu warten bis gelocked ist. 1h zu deffen und das 3 x am Tag. Während bei Destro, sobald wir 1 gebiet locken alle bescheid wissen das wir einmal in 1 Monat langfr. was geplant haben und sich auch gemütlich in die Festung vorab stellen. Weisste? Und nu nenn mir ne Möglichkeit, wie wir weiter machen soll in die Richtung. Ihr werden auch, wenn wir in 2-3 Wochen wieder was groß angelegtes machen, beim 1. gebietslock wissen - und es istn unterschied ob man 1 mal in einem Monat ne Festung defft und ne halbe stunde wartet bis es los geht oder 3 mal am Tag. Ich sehe keine Möglichkeit auf Averland diese Mechanik zu umgehen, keine. (Außer Nachts um 4 mal 5-6 kts stellen). Und das neue Lock-sytem hilft uns kein Stück dabei; wenn man vorab genau weis wann gelocked wird. (Ja, es geht auch auf dem alten wege, aber das ist egal - ihr wisst ja trotzdem das wir locken und wie schon gesagt, ist es dann auch kein Problem mal alle 3 wochen sich ne stunde in die festung zu stellen und zu warten vorab). Und nu, gehen wir von dem hypotetischen Fall aus, der in 3 wochen und 3 Tagen eintritt: Wir machen wieder was, mit 25 KTS - locken ein Gebiet, stehn vor der Festung. Sunzu, mdh, haha, like it hard wird wieder vorab mit 3-4 kts drinn stehn. in 6 Wochen das gleiche usw. Das ist halt so, wir haben keine Möglichkeit das Gebiet zu dichten, wenn vorab das def-cap schon erreicht wurde. Ihr habt das Problem nicht; da bei uns ebend kaum mehr Leute lust haben 3! mal pro Tag in der Festung beim Lord zu warten bis es irgendwann mal losgeht. Das ist 70 mal sooft wie ihr in 3 Wochen das machen müsstet. Überlegt mal, würdet ihr 70 mal in 3 Wochen in ner Festung warten? Das ist das Problem. Dagegen gibt es keine Lösung, keine Taktik und keine Übermacht der Welt die das zur Primetim bei der derzeitigen Destro-Orga Allianz schafft.




Hier kriegst nen Kecks und ein Taschentuch...

Ansonsten war ne gute sache heute hat spaß gemacht und mehr gegner weniger opfer bitte.

in diesem sinne 
mfg
Def


----------



## Fallraen (5. März 2009)

Eavyn schrieb:


> Hier kriegst nen Kecks und ein Taschentuch...
> 
> Ansonsten war ne gute sache heute hat spaß gemacht und mehr gegner weniger opfer bitte.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich sowas nur les wird mir schlecht, große sprüche aber selbst keine lösung... omg. Das sind die ersten vollspacken die bei so ner Situation dann abhaun, aber ok. Wo wir wieder bei der Traumwelt unsrer lieben destros wären, die immenroch denken das sich ordnung unter gegebenen umständen noch 3-4 monate hält haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dissignator (5. März 2009)

Nur zur Info für die Destros.

War nen super Abend, hat echt Laune gemacht ... aber das ist halt auch nur alle 2-3 Wochen der Fall wenn ein Serverraid ansteht. Ansonsten müssen wir nur die Köpfe einziehen und versuchen
unsere Stadt zu deffen.
Wie ich gehört habe wird ab heute ein Char-Transfer nach Averland möglich sein. Für Ordnung UND Destro. Sowas kann ich nicht verstehn...

So wie es z.Z. aussieht wird meine ganze Gilde den Server wechseln, sollte sich in den nächsten Wochen nicht mehr Ordnungsspieler hier einfinden.
Einige sind schon gegangen und es werden mehr. Also, liebe Destros, Flamed nur weiter hier und verteilt Taschentücher, das machts ungemein besser.
Die wenigen die noch nicht genervt sind werdens dann wohl sein. Ich wünsche Euch schon jetzt viel Spass beim Mobs kloppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erdknuffel (5. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas nur les wird mir schlecht, große sprüche aber selbst keine lösung... omg. Das sind die ersten vollspacken die bei so ner Situation dann abhaun, aber ok. Wo wir wieder bei der Traumwelt unsrer lieben destros wären, die immenroch denken das sich ordnung unter gegebenen umständen noch 3-4 monate hält haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal ehrlich, was können wir Destros denn dafür das die Ordnung aktuell nichts gebacken kriegt. Ich kann mich an eine Zeit erinnern, da hatten wir Hochachtung vor eurer Organisation und waren überwältigt von der Disziplin mit der ihr uns mal um mal zurück geschlagen habt. Wir haben aus unseren Fehlern gelernt und uns mit allen Gildenleitern hin gesetzt und nach Lösungen gesucht. Sollen wir uns etwa dafür entschuldigen das wir die Lösung gefunden haben? Sollen wir uns dafür entschuldigen das wir euch aktuell öfters besiegen? Na klar, wir stellen uns ab jetzt einfach in jede Zone und lassen uns von euch abfarmen damit auch ihr ein Erfolgserlebnis habt...

Wieso erwartest du von uns eine Lösung für eure Probleme? Habt ihr uns geholfen unsere Organisation voran zu treiben? Was bitte sollten wir denn tun?

Sorry, manche Ordler sollten eventuell mal aus ihrem Tal der Trauer raus kommen und ihre Energie für sinnvolleres einsetzen, den verbliebenen ordentlichen Spielern ihrer Seite helfen zum Beispiel!


----------



## Fallraen (5. März 2009)

Erdknuffel schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, was können wir Destros denn dafür das die Ordnung aktuell nichts gebacken kriegt. Ich kann mich an eine Zeit erinnern, da hatten wir Hochachtung vor eurer Organisation und waren überwältigt von der Disziplin mit der ihr uns mal um mal zurück geschlagen habt. Wir haben aus unseren Fehlern gelernt und uns mit allen Gildenleitern hin gesetzt und nach Lösungen gesucht. Sollen wir uns etwa dafür entschuldigen das wir die Lösung gefunden haben? Sollen wir uns dafür entschuldigen das wir euch aktuell öfters besiegen? Na klar, wir stellen uns ab jetzt einfach in jede Zone und lassen uns von euch abfarmen damit auch ihr ein Erfolgserlebnis habt...
> 
> Wieso erwartest du von uns eine Lösung für eure Probleme? Habt ihr uns geholfen unsere Organisation voran zu treiben? Was bitte sollten wir denn tun?
> 
> Sorry, manche Ordler sollten eventuell mal aus ihrem Tal der Trauer raus kommen und ihre Energie für sinnvolleres einsetzen, den verbliebenen ordentlichen Spielern ihrer Seite helfen zum Beispiel!



Ihr rafft es einfach ned. Ihr hattet diese Probleme NIE! Ihr hattet NIE!!!! das Problem von Locks. Das einzige Problem war das ihr aus eurer ohnehin großen Dominanz nichts gemacht habt, was sich geändert hat. Das war das einzige was euch gefehlt hat. Ihr hattet immer Zufallslocks, wir waren immer in der Defensiv-Position. So, jetzt siehts so aus das für Ordnung kein Endgame möglich ist. Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr keine Chance auf Endgame habt? Hmm; das was die Ordnung hier machen wird. Und dann? Habt ihr keine Gegner mehr. Und dann? Ist es an der Zeit von Ordnung Taschentücher zu verteilen. Aber anstatt ehrlich zuzugeben, das die Ordnung hier keine Chance auf Endgame hat und Taschentücher zu verteilen, anstatt Lösungen (die es hierfür nicht gibt) zu präsentieren macht ihr einen auf Imba. Naja; wie gesagt. Es gibt hierfür keine Lösung mehr; ihr kennt es nicht und könnt ruihg rumspucken; aber in 3 Monaten - gibts keine Ordnung mehr auf Averland. So ist es nunmal, fertig. Wer kein Endgame sieht, wird quitten oder server wechseln. Das ist keine Frage mehr der Organisation. Aber soviel kurzzischtigkeit wie manche hier an den Tag legen ist einfach nur Naiv .. unverschämt naiv.


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (5. März 2009)

ich versteh das ganze hier auch nicht mehr, wie knuffel bereits geschrieben hat, habt ihr ne zeitlang sehr gut organisiert und diszipliniert als gemeinschaft zusammengespielt. inzwischen hab ich das gefühl, dass ihr euch gegenseitig selbst schwächt, indem ihr nur noch reagiert und auch keiner von euch ne idee hat, wie man uns mal so richtig verarschen kann. wieso wissen wir, das nen großer raid angesagt ist sobald ihr was lockt`? weil ihr in letzter zeit nie den versuch gemacht habt auch mal in kleineren gruppen zonen zu locken und zum teil einfach zu träge seid. wie einige von euch geschrieben haben standen viele von euch donnerberg rum, obwohl wir vor reikwald schon eatain vorbereitet hatten. was wollt ihr da??wieso täuscht ihr nichtmal nen zonenlock an, so dass wir anfangen zu deffen und geht dann in eine andere zone um dort z.b. eine weitere zone voranzukommen? gerade mit dem temporären locksystem müßt ihr nicht mehr auf irgendetwas warten,da sich der lock fast auf die minute genau vorhersagen läßt. wieso lockt ihr zur abwechslung nicht selbst zonen in einer anderen paarung und seht wer schneller die festung einnimmt...wäre doch auch mal nett,beide seiten haben eine festung und man trifft sich in der 3 paarung.seid doch einfach mal wieder ein wenig kreativer und agiert mit mehr selbstvertrauen. habt ihr schon mal was von negativer autosuggestion gehört?^^

ich weiß nicht genau wie ihr organisiert seid,aber bei uns sind alle teilnehmer eines raids in einem ts....einige haben channelcommand (die leute tun mir echt leid bei über 200ppl) und es gibt klare absprachen. sicher funktioniert nicht immer alles was sich der leader ausdenkt, nur muss man trotzdem das vertrauen haben, dass er bei allem eine idee hat und ein ziel verfolgt, daist kein platz für zweifel/blöde fragen etc...einer sagt an was gemacht wird und der rest machts, da, wie allen bekannt ist, zu viele köche den brei verderben.

so, und nun eine bitte,macht euch nicht immer schlechter als ihr seid, versucht einfach mal wieder mehr das heft in die hand zu nehmen, anstatt das ihr euch völlig passiv eurem, der meinung einiger nach, bereits feststehendem schicksal ergebt...

ich hoffe echt, dass ihr euch mal wieder nen ruck gebt und euch zusammen rauft um uns eins auszuwischen, und heute war doch mal wieder ein anfang, immerhin habt ihr uns bereits in der festung gehabt. macht das häufiger und vielleicht wird sich die situation ergeben, das dann einige destus auch keine lust mehr haben immer zu deffen oder denken, dass sich schon wer drum kümmern wird,womit es natürlich leichter wird.

ich ( und das soll kein witz sein) würde es toll finden, wenn ihr es bald in unsere stadt schafft, denn in eurer ists mir vielzu grell...und mir würd auch kein zacken aus der krone brechen, da es für mich nach wie vor ein spiel ist.

und ich denke, dass geschwindigkeit und schnelles agieren in diesem spiel weit wichtiger sind als bloße masse...versuchts einfach mal!

leider steh ich nicht so sehr auf rerollen und hab auf averland nen destru den ich sehr gerne spiel.....aber ansonsten würde es mich schon reizen auf order seite zu spielen, da ich es als herausforderung ansehen würde (das soll jetzt nicht arrogant klingen).

also wer sich als order auf seinem server unterfordert fühlt kommt her und haut uns !!

mfg pulver


----------



## Cutterxxl (5. März 2009)

Es war einfach der falsche Tag, der Server hat gelagt wie blöde, wir hätten gut noch 1 bis 2 KTs mehr gebrauchen können und die Masse an Heilern hatten wir auch nicht wirklich. Aber nichts desto trotz, ein dickes Lob an unsere KT Leader die wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet haben, wenn auch ohne dessen Früchte zu ernten.  Besonderer Dank geht an unseren KT Leader Evelon, der Zeitweise einen sehr gestressten Eindruck gemacht hat (dem wachsen die Nacht bestimmt Frikadellen aus den Ohren xD). 

Achja, ich habe grade gelesen das ab dem 5.3 Charaktertransfer auf Averland eröffnet ist, also los, Order braucht Verstärkung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS.: demotiviert mich nicht was heute gelaufen ist, ich weiß einfach das der Tag kommen wird wo wir euch ganz mächtig den Hintern versohlen werden...


----------



## Fallraen (5. März 2009)

Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> ich versteh das ganze hier auch nicht mehr, wie knuffel bereits geschrieben hat, habt ihr ne zeitlang sehr gut organisiert und diszipliniert als gemeinschaft zusammengespielt. inzwischen hab ich das gefühl, dass ihr euch gegenseitig selbst schwächt, indem ihr nur noch reagiert und auch keiner von euch ne idee hat, wie man uns mal so richtig verarschen kann. wieso wissen wir, das nen großer raid angesagt ist sobald ihr was lockt`?



Da sind ja einige nette Dinge dabei, aber so einfach ist es leider nicht. Wir (Order) brauchen ein Minimum an 3 KT's um ein Gebiet zu locken. Das ist die Anzahl, die wir Momentan knapp zur Primetime (täglich) zusammen bringen können. 2 Burgen einnehmen, jede KT defft eine Burg. Ok, die 3. ist Flexibel. Scenarien spielen etc. mit eingerechnet, kein Problem. Wir hatten noch nie, seit Averland release - sonderlich viele Zonenlocks. Destro hatte die schon immer, nebenbei. Ich bin der Meinung es liegt an der "aktiven, RvR-Interessierten Spielerzahl". Und ich sage direkt RvR-Interessiert; da viele von Order tatsächlich keine Lust haben RvR zu betreiben. Keine Lust haben jeden Tag 2h In einer Burg zu stehen und zu deffen, nur um eine Zone zu locken. Das alles kennt ihr Destros nicht wirklich. Zumindest nicht in der Massiven Menge, ihr hattet das Problem nie. Es ist schon bissl was anderes, wenn man einen Lock in einer Zone startet die um Punkt 18.00 bereits auf 80% ist, oder 3-6 mal von der Pike auf hoch-kämpfen mit allem was dazu gehört. Das ist etwas komplett anderes. Heute beim Lock-Raid; Mein KT: "Ehhh schon wieder in der Burg stehn und deffen. Schon wieder PQS machen. Ich geh ma Instanzen machen".



Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> weil ihr in letzter zeit nie den versuch gemacht habt auch mal in kleineren gruppen zonen zu locken und zum teil einfach zu träge seid. wie einige von euch geschrieben haben standen viele von euch donnerberg rum, obwohl wir vor reikwald schon eatain vorbereitet hatten. was wollt ihr da??



Das ist ein resultat aus der Destro-Dominanz. Das ganze war ja noch witzig als Ordnung eine Festung hatte, rein aus Siegeswillen heraus die Festungen zu deffen. Aber mal ehrlich, es wird 2-3 mal pro Tag gelocked (nach dem alten System). 3 x 3h reine Defzeit in der Festung und zusätzlich 3 x 15-60 Minuten, jenachdem wielang ihr immer für die restlichen 10-15% braucht, vorher in die Festung reinstellen. Das wird nach einer Woche so ätzend, das sich keiner mehr die Mühe macht koordiniert vorher reinzustellen. Wofür auch. Im Gegenzug, da wir nie Zonenlocks mal nebenbei haben und das immer lang organisieren müssen, ist es natürlich klar - das sobald wir ne Zone locken ihr auch mal in 3-4 Wochen euch ne Stunde vorher in die Festung stellt. Da macht das auch Sinn und bringt Spaß. Aber 1 x in 3 Wochen für 2h; oder 60 mal in 3 Wochen für 2h in einer Festung stehen ist bei allem Respekt, etwas ganz anderes. 



Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> wieso täuscht ihr nichtmal nen zonenlock an, so dass wir anfangen zu deffen und geht dann in eine andere zone um dort z.b. eine weitere zone voranzukommen? gerade mit dem temporären locksystem müßt ihr nicht mehr auf irgendetwas warten,da sich der lock fast auf die minute genau vorhersagen läßt. wieso lockt ihr zur abwechslung nicht selbst zonen in einer anderen paarung und seht wer schneller die festung einnimmt...wäre doch auch mal nett,beide seiten haben eine festung und man trifft sich in der 3 paarung.seid doch einfach mal wieder ein wenig kreativer und agiert mit mehr selbstvertrauen. habt ihr schon mal was von negativer autosuggestion gehört?^^



Um sowas täglich zu machen, fehlt uns die RvR-Aktive Spielermenge, die nicht Kreisraided - sondern Spaß an der Freude hat auch mal 2h in einer Burg zu stehen und zu deffen. Sowas kriegen wir alle 3-4 Wochen hin, mit langer Planung. Und wenn es dann so endet wie heute, das man einfach kein Land sieht - weil die Destros wie schon beschrieben, es natürlich wissen, da wir selten Locken - wird auch das bald nicht mehr stattfinden. Warum? 4-6h Zonengedeffe/gelocke für nichts, kommt den ohnehin schon RvR-Faulen Ordis definitiv nicht gut. Naja, selbst wenn wir solche Aktionen 1 mal wöchentlich schaffen würden, wüsstet ihr es trotzdem. Und einmal Wöchentlich 2h festung stehen =/=  21 mal Wöchentlich. Das ist ein ganz anderes Zahlenverhältnis. Also wundert euch nicht, wenn auf Dauer keine Ordis mehr groß deffen in paar Wochen. Und das sind auch kein frei erfunden Zahlen, da es tatsächlich die letzen Wochen 2-4 mal Pro Tag zu einem Festungsangriff kam. 



Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht genau wie ihr organisiert seid,aber bei uns sind alle teilnehmer eines raids in einem ts....einige haben channelcommand (die leute tun mir echt leid bei über 200ppl) und es gibt klare absprachen. sicher funktioniert nicht immer alles was sich der leader ausdenkt, nur muss man trotzdem das vertrauen haben, dass er bei allem eine idee hat und ein ziel verfolgt, daist kein platz für zweifel/blöde fragen etc...einer sagt an was gemacht wird und der rest machts, da, wie allen bekannt ist, zu viele köche den brei verderben.



Dito, war heut ähnlich. Das war auch nicht das Problem - bis auf kleine schnitzer in CW hat alles genau so funktioniert wie es sollte. Aber das ganze Projekt (war für mich) gelaufen, als wir uns nur auf Schwarzfels fokusiert haben, da ich wusste - das Suntzu Allianz bereits 30 Minuten vor unsrem Lock in einem 3-KT Allianz TS KT in der Festung sein würde. Vorrausschaubarkeit eben. Das war kein Problem der Masse, kein Problem der Taktik. Das war rein ein Problem der Vorrausschaubarkeit. Vielleicht hätten wir es sogar geschafft, ohen die Rep-Mechanik. Aber wohl eher nicht, dafür hat Suntzu, Hahaha, MDH, Like it Hard mittlerweile eine Spielertechnisch Qualitativ hochwertige Gemeinschaft.

Was die restliche Organisation der Ordnung angeht: Sowas wie heute geht alle Paar wochen mal. Wir haben das große Problem das wir viele kleinere Gilden/Allianzen haben, diese nicht ordentlich zusammen arbeiten. Bestes Beispiel: Allianz Wächter des Lichts (Gilden: Volksfront, Engelsfeuer, Aeternitas, Klinden des Nordens). Eine der größten Allianzen der Ordnung - schafft es nicht ohne 1-2 wöchentliche Planung an einem normalen Tag für 2-3h einen KT aufzustellen. Da sind Maximal 9-15 Leute bereit für. Evelon (Sine Nomine) stellt oft einen KT und Peshawar. Das sind eigtl. die 2 die auch die Allianzen/Spieler haben regelmäßig was zu machen - aber das reicht nicht. Im Gegenzug, seh ich bei Destros komplett "Gilden" - nicht Allianzen - interne KTS von Hahaha, Suntzu, MDH. Da ist die organisation nicht nur um Welten einfacher, nein - man hat auch die selektive Auswahl. Wer kein TS joined, wird der Gilde verwiesen - fertig. Sowas mit Randoms - auf die wir angewiesen sind - geht nicht bei der Ordnung. Das ist ein großes Problem. Wer nicht aktiv RvR-Spielt, wenn die Gilde/Allianz was macht - kann sich ne andre War Gilde suchen. Sowas gibts bei uns nicht - wir haben Leute in den Allianzen - und da sprech ich wohl für alle - die nebenbei, bei einem Serverraid der alle 2-3 Wochen gemacht wird, Instanzen gehn, Scenarien farmen oder in Altdorf sind über 2h. Tja.



Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> so, und nun eine bitte,macht euch nicht immer schlechter als ihr seid, versucht einfach mal wieder mehr das heft in die hand zu nehmen, anstatt das ihr euch völlig passiv eurem, der meinung einiger nach, bereits feststehendem schicksal ergebt...



Nichts schlecht machen oder besser machen. Das sind die ungelogenen, wahren Fakten der Ordnung - das wird sich nicht bessern und je länger diese Situation anhält, desto mehr Ordis werden War quitten oder den Server verlassen. Gesetz der Masse. Gibt schon genug denen War allgemein nicht gefällt, mit Frust wird das nicht besser.



Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> ich hoffe echt, dass ihr euch mal wieder nen ruck gebt und euch zusammen rauft um uns eins auszuwischen, und heute war doch mal wieder ein anfang, immerhin habt ihr uns bereits in der festung gehabt. macht das häufiger und vielleicht wird sich die situation ergeben, das dann einige destus auch keine lust mehr haben immer zu deffen oder denken, dass sich schon wer drum kümmern wird,womit es natürlich leichter wird.



Das wird nichts, aus oben genannten Gründen. Und selbst 1 mal die Woche wäre zuwenig, da es immernoch zu vorhersehbar ist und Destro dafür zu gut organisiert ist. Vorhersehbarkeit, s.o.



Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> und ich denke, dass geschwindigkeit und schnelles agieren in diesem spiel weit wichtiger sind als bloße masse...versuchts einfach mal!
> 
> leider steh ich nicht so sehr auf rerollen und hab auf averland nen destru den ich sehr gerne spiel.....aber ansonsten würde es mich schon reizen auf order seite zu spielen, da ich es als herausforderung ansehen würde (das soll jetzt nicht arrogant klingen).



Masse war heute nicht das Problem. Geschwindigkeit auch nicht. Es war die Vorhersehbarkeit des Locks. Beim 1. Festungsraid der Ordnung; waren wir auf 76% - Kein Destro hat damit gerechnet das gelocked wird. Innerhalb 5 Minuten war Caledor gelocked und die Festung komplett Dicht. Aber sowas geht nicht, wenn 30-40 Minuten vor dem Lock 3 organisierte Def KTS in der Festung stehen. Was mich immernoch interessieren würde, wieviele Tanks gerepped haben. Waren 6 volle KTS in der Festung und tor war nie unter 90%. (6 KTS die aufs Tor gehaun haben).

So das sind die Fakten der Ordnung. Und jetzt die Kettenreaktion: Solange man auf der Ordnungsseite, das ich pers. nachwievor auf zuwenige RvR-Aktive Spieler zurückführe - nicht in den Griff bekommt, bringen große Raids garnichts, da sie zu vorhersehbar sind nach dem 1. Lock => Dadurch keine Aussicht auf Endgame und dauerhafte Defensiv Position => Frust => Spanne zwischen Order <=> Destro wird größer => Teufelskreis von vorne => Bis nur nochn häufchen Ordis da ist. Das wird zwar sicherlich von irgendwelchen Leuten, die das als Whine abstempeln dementiert wird und schön geredet wird, aber so ist es nunmal. Und fest steht, das eine dauerhafte solche Situation, vorallem wenn es für die eigene Fraktion keine möglichkeit auf das ohnehin schon spärliche Endgame von War gibt, - wie auf x-anderen Servern dazu führt, das eine Seite wegbricht. Dies ist das größte Problem von War, nicht nur von Averland - von allen Servern. Ein Server nach dem anderen zerfällt somit. Selbst bei einer zusammenlegung, wird das trotzdem wieder passieren. Das zu Leugnen ist lächerlich und naiv. Selbst für Leute die nur im hier und jetzt leben und keinen Gedanken an Morgen verschwenden, ist so eine Denkweise äußerst naiv.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (5. März 2009)

Gute Nacht Helge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yronnyn (5. März 2009)

Uhh ich lese unseren Gilden Namen.

So das gestern alles vorrausehbar war wird wohl an 1.2 gelegen haben. Ich bin mal echt gespannt wie es umgekehrt läuft. Die Zonen Locks könnt ihr dann nämlich auch sehen.
So das mit dem Defen war auch nicht so einfach wie ihr glaubt. Da war unheimlich Stress angesagt. Bis dann mal ein DefLeader gefunden wurde und alles erstellt und TS war sind Minuten um Minuten vergangen. 
Klar Zone Locks werden jetzt zwar "einfacher" aber auch vorrausehbarer. Diese gilt aber für beide Seiten. Warten wir es einfach mal ab.

Neben bei bekommen auch wir geilen Typen von Order Gruppen ordentlich aufs Maul.

Gruß


----------



## Jemand2 (5. März 2009)

und woran liegt es? 
Ha...weil ihr keine Eier habt und deswegen ihr euch damals, trotz vorhersehbarer Übermacht der Destro, für Destro entschieden habt. Ist ja einfacher zu spielen wenn man in Überzahl ist und 90% immer nebenher lockt. Keine Eier halt. Hättet ihr welche, würdets Order spielen.

War nur Spass, auch wenn sicher bissle Wahrheit drann ist. 

Ich hab das was hier passiert schon auf 2 anderen Servern mitgemacht. Es konnte nie aufgehalten werden. Mein Fazit wenn keine radikalen Maßnahmen (z. B. Kein Servertransfer von Desrtro auf Averland solang das Verhältnis nicht passt, Warteschlangen beim logIn): Averland geht auch drauf. Ihr werdet es sehen.

Und der neue Transfer wird sicher lustig. Dann kommt die Übermacht von Middenland noch hinzu. Coole Idee von denen.

Sicher habt ihr zum Teil recht. Man kann immer mehr machen und sich besser organisieren. Was ihr völlig überseht: Es ist ein Spiel!!! Keiner, euch eingeschlossen, hat Lust sich jeden Abend in zig KT und TS zu organisieren? Das is nur noch Stress. Vor allem für die Leader. Ein gewisser Teil muss einfach nebenher gehen. Nur noch für die letzen beiden Zonen mal ebend was zu organisieren, so wie ihr das machen könnt, sollte normal sein. Und keiner von Destro kann mitreden, solange sie die Zonen nicht auch ein paar mal von vorn gelockt haben in einem Run.
Das ist jedesmal garantiert viel aufwändiger und stressiger wie bei euch. "Mal ebend die letzte Zone locken. Der Rest is eh immer uns." Das stelle ich mir für euch in der Tat sehr aufwändig und Stressig vor. Seid ein paar mal gezwungen wirklich alle Zonen von vorn zu locken mit der dazugehörigen Orga (T3 muss auch organisiert werden). Das ist ab und an mal drin, aber nach ein paar mal nervt es nur noch. Vor allem, wenn die investierten Stunden am Ende nichts erbracht haben.

Also: Wir brauchen Eier, rerollt hier Order.

Ich persönlich hab schon 2 mal rerollt. Nochmal ned. Abo ist schon gekündigt. Wenn es besser wird, verlänger ich wieder. Oder besser noch: Ich lösche meine Orders auf Averland und transe meine Destros von Middenland her. Ach nee...dan hab ich ja auch keine Eier...lol


----------



## Snowhawk (5. März 2009)

Schon lustige Leute hier im Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gab gute Tipps für Order. Solltet ihr mal ausprobieren.
Zum Zonenlock... man hat es schon mehrmals gesehen wie rasch man von Reikland in die Wüste kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Masse war heute nicht das Problem. Geschwindigkeit auch nicht." 
Doch war es... 8 Minuten für 1. tor... zuerst an mitte verzweifelt, dann seid ihr osttor obwohl westtor die ganze Zeit leer war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danach war hinten nicht sofort abgedeckt, so das einige immer noch schön reinmarschieren konnten.

"Es war die Vorhersehbarkeit des Locks."
Falsch, wir sitzen meist schon Früher in der Burg wenn die Gefahr besteht.

"Beim 1. Festungsraid der Ordnung; waren wir auf 76% - Kein Destro hat damit gerechnet das gelocked wird."
Lol.. ja klaaar... 30min bevor der Angriff kam waren schon die Meldungen im Gildenchat und /1 zu lesen. Das lag einfach daran, dass niemand wirklich Bock hatte zu deffen, die meisten in ner Instanz waren und jeder dachte: die anderen werden schon deffen. Das hatte damals nichts mit dem "speed" der Order zu tun. Als Destro dann merkte, wie scheisse es um die Festung steht, wars dann aber schon zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Innerhalb 5 Minuten war Caledor gelocked und die Festung komplett Dicht."
Und schon 30minuten vor lock war klar das ihr lockt bzw. lockgefahr beseht, siehe oben.

"Aber sowas geht nicht, wenn 30-40 Minuten vor dem Lock 3 organisierte Def KTS in der Festung stehen."
Seit dem Fall der Festung durch die Order ist dies aber der Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir haben Euch nur einmal unterschätzt und seit dahin nie wieder.

"Was mich immernoch interessieren würde, wieviele Tanks gerepped haben. Waren 6 volle KTS in der Festung und tor war nie unter 90%. (6 KTS die aufs Tor gehaun haben)."
KA... Deffer sind weniger... aber nach 20min abzubrechen war spitze... FÜR DESTRO *lach* Die bittere Realität: Das Tor wäre danach langsam aber sicher runter da die skills auf CD waren... 
Sprich: Wir hätten einige Zeit nicht mehr reppen können. War also grad gut, dass ihr dann abgezogen seid, genau dann, als alle Tanks den Skill aufgebraucht haben.
Danach wäre das Tor ziemlich lange net mehr Repbar gewesen *lach* Und mit sovielen Tanks wäre ne Def zum kotzen gewesen, weil dann schlich der Damage gegen die Angreiffer gefehlt hätte... 
Also unterm Strich... hättet ihr noch kurz länger drauf geschlagen, hättet ihr gemerkt, dass das Tor nicht mehr gereppt werden konnte.. 
und wenn ihr drinn gewesen wärt, hättet ihr ne Menge Spass ab dem fehlendem DMG der Destros gehabt... 
naja Euer Pech vorzeitig abzubrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir Destros waren wirklich erleichtert ab dem vorzeitigem Abzug der Order *grins* Danke an dieser Stelle nochmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja.. hätte man sowas gewusst gelle? Dann wär jetzt wohl Schwarzfells putt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer auch immer den Rückzug befahl, denn nannte ich an diesem Abend meinen Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yronnyn (5. März 2009)

Jemand2 schrieb:


> Das ist jedesmal garantiert viel aufwändiger und stressiger wie bei euch. "Mal ebend die letzte Zone locken. Der Rest is eh immer uns." Das stelle ich mir für euch in der Tat sehr aufwändig und Stressig vor. Seid ein paar mal gezwungen wirklich alle Zonen von vorn zu locken mit der dazugehörigen Orga (*T3 muss auch organisiert werden*). Das ist ab und an mal drin, aber nach ein paar mal nervt es nur noch. Vor allem, wenn die investierten Stunden am Ende nichts erbracht haben.



Der T3 teil wird ja nun hinfällig. Klar ist es Stress aber warten wir es mal ab.


----------



## Yronnyn (5. März 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> "Masse war heute nicht das Problem. Geschwindigkeit auch nicht."
> Doch war es... 8 Minuten für 1. tor... zuerst an mitte verzweifelt, dann seid ihr osttor obwohl westtor die ganze Zeit leer war
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit dem "Dicht" machen ist mal voll der Bullshit. Wer ein sich ein bissel in WAR auskennt weiß wie man in jede Festung kommt ohne Problme. (Mehr verrate ich nicht. Ist aber kein BUG oder sonstiges)

Das ihr gestern abgehauen seit habe ich auch nicht verstanden. Zumal keine Deffer mehr rein konnten. Aber das ist der Teil der hier angesprochen wurde. Es fehlt der Biss. Wir haben am Montag auch nach dem 3ten Wipe nicht aufgegeben. Belohnt wurden ja alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Daddelopi (5. März 2009)

irgendwie nervts langsam das geflenne, weiste was ich gestern gemacht hab nachdem donnerberg gelockt wurde? ich bin off gegangen weil das neue system so langweilig ist.


----------



## Florreng (5. März 2009)

BOAH...mal ohne Scheiß:

Ihr sagt es immer wieder, es ist ein Spiel! Ein Spiel das ihr sogar zahlt. 
Also wenns so schlimm ist, dann hört einfach auf oder verzieht euch auf nen anderen Server und heult denen die Ohren voll!

Wenn hier die Order einen auf beleidigt macht und von Destro VERLANGT sich Ideen einfallen zu lassen, wie sie wieder was auf die Reihe kriegen....sorry, da krieg ich Lachanfälle!
Bisschen zu lange wach gewesen oder was?

Also Destro soll jetzt mal auf Averland ein paar Tage langsam machen, am Besten nicht einloggen, damit Order mal wieder ein paar Erfolgserlebnisse hat und nicht die Lust verliert?!?!
In was für ner Traumwelt lebt ihr denn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was können wir denn dafür wenn bei euch die Flitzpiepen in den Inis, Stadt etc rummhängen anstatt RVR zu machen?? Die sind wohl auf nem oRVR Server bisschen falsch gelandet.

Jetzt gibts die Server Transfers....sofort wird weiter geheult. Schaut doch erstmal was passiert Leute, auf nem anderen Server is doch auch nicht garantiert, dass ihr auf einmal in der Überzahl seit (obwohl ihr ja eigentlich Klasse statt Masse sein wollt, aber jetzt doch nicht in Unterzahl spielen, naja wie auch immer, das nur nebenbei^^)

Und das werden auch nicht die letzten Transfers gewesen sein. Hier also zu drohen "Wenn ihr uns nicht auch mal gewinnen lasst, dann spiel ich nicht mehr mit" --> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Dann wechsel ich halt auch den Server wenn ich auf Averland den letzten Order erschlagen hab! Is nur ein Game....irgendein Server wo man bisschen Spass haben kann findet sich immer!

Und am Allergeilsten:

So wie ihr rumm flennt, denken sich bestimmt alle, dass sie hier zur Order Community auf Averland gehören wollen, hehehehe, hört sich doch nach Big Fun an *rofl*

Super "Werbe-Thread" für Order hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also, Order kommt auf Averland und schließt euch den Heulsusen an!!!
Hier könnt ihr euch mal richtig ungerecht behandelt fühlen, rumm-haten, egal was euch grad nicht passt, habt garantiert keine Chance mal was einzunehmen, Spass macht es gar keinen und man sieht wie Scheiße die Entwickler und die Freaks von der Destro Seite wirklich sind!


Die Ordis auf Averland die sich reinhauen und was auf die Beine stellen: Greetz und mein Beileid!


----------



## Krawuzi (5. März 2009)

@Fallraen

Sag was willst Du eigentlich? Dauernd jammerst Du rum wie arm ihr seid was bezweckst Du damit?

Wenn ich auf Averland kommen wollte und das lesen würde, zur Ordnung würde ich nach solchen Statements sicher nicht gehen. Auch glaube ich nicht, dass irgendein Destro Deine Nachrichten liest und darauf die Seite wechselt weil Fallraen Hilfe braucht.

Wozu also das ganze sinnlose geposte?



Fallraen schrieb:


> Ihr rafft es einfach ned. Ihr hattet diese Probleme NIE! Ihr hattet NIE!!!! das Problem von Locks.




Bitte geh irgendein Offline Spiel spielen!


----------



## Eavyn (5. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas nur les wird mir schlecht, große sprüche aber selbst keine lösung... omg. Das sind die ersten vollspacken die bei so ner Situation dann abhaun, aber ok. Wo wir wieder bei der Traumwelt unsrer lieben destros wären, die immenroch denken das sich ordnung unter gegebenen umständen noch 3-4 monate hält haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub mir ich bin einer der letzten der in so ner situation gehen würde, ich war gestern den ganzen Abend dabei um euch davon abzuhalten auch nur eine Festung einzunehmen, ich war dabei als ihr gegen die Orkfestung angerannt seit. 
Und soll ich dir was sagen Fallraen, ich kann dich verstehen das du so gefrustet bist, wenn man nich gewinnt ist das schon scheiße. Aber kopfhoch das wird schon.

ansonst wünsche ich dir noch viel spaß auf deinen weiteren wegen, auch wenn sie nicht mehr auf Averland sind.


----------



## Krawuzi (5. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Wo wir wieder bei der Traumwelt unsrer lieben destros wären, die immenroch denken das sich ordnung unter gegebenen umständen noch 3-4 monate hält haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat Dich irgendwer zum Ordnungssprecher ernannt oder spricht Du doch nur für Dich alleine?
Geh halt nicht mehr ins RvR oder raiden, wie Du angekündigt hast. Wen sollte das schon interessieren?


----------



## Krawuzi (5. März 2009)

Jemand2 schrieb:


> Ach nee...dan hab ich ja auch keine Eier...lol



Die hast offenbar ohnehin nicht siehe:


Jemand2 schrieb:


> Abo ist schon gekündigt. Wenn es besser wird, verlänger ich wieder.


----------



## Jarwid (5. März 2009)

Letztens wurde vom TE noch rumgeheult die Order hätte in mehreren Monaten nur 2-3 Gebietslocks hinbekommen. Mit dem neuen System sind es nun an einem Tag 4 gewesen und ihr standet vor der Festung. Aber natürlich ist weiterhin alles Scheisse. Der Vogel ist nur zufriedenzustellen wenn wir ihm den Schlüssel zur US auf nem goldenen Tablett hinlegen, aber darauf kann er lange warten. Da gibts einfach nur eine Lösung: Endlich Char löschen, was anderes spielen und uns ENDLICH von deiner Anwesenheit befreien.

Tor reppen ist eine von der Spielmechanik vorgesehene Möglichkeit, es waren 10 Tanks in der Spitze, die sich aber immer abgewechselt haben. Pro Tank sinds 5%, also ist auch das zu knacken wenn der Schaden reicht. Aber euer Feuer war nicht auf die Tür konzentriert, ihr habt die Katapulte angegriffen, allgemein auf die Mauern gehauen usw. Ich hab überall Schaden bekommen als ich auf den Zinnen rumlief.

Auch versteh ich nicht warum man sowas angeblich nur alle 3 Wochen organisieren kann. Wenn sich mal ein engagierter Leiter gefunden hat, die Leute wissen welches TS sie joinen müssen geht sowas doch jede Woche mehrmals. Bei uns lief das gestern schon wie von allein, alle Gildenmember die on waren jointen einen KT, alle gingen wieder auf den richtigen TS-Server und schnell war Deff organisiert.


----------



## Jarwid (5. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Hat Dich irgendwer zum Ordnungssprecher ernannt oder spricht Du doch nur für Dich alleine?
> Geh halt nicht mehr ins RvR oder raiden, wie Du angekündigt hast. Wen sollte das schon interessieren?



Endlich regt sich hier mal nen bischen Widerstand auch von Order Seite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yronnyn (5. März 2009)

Jo sag ich ja. Und der Krieg ist erst verloren wenn der letzt Mann umgekippt ist und nicht wenn sich ein ganzer Raid davon macht. Neben bei. Mit 6 KTs die alle aufs Torhauen ist die Tür unter 3 Mintuen auf. Mit Deffern maybe 10 Min.

Btw. unser organisertes Chaos heißt Gilde ,)

Gruß


----------



## Krawuzi (5. März 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Endlich regt sich hier mal nen bischen Widerstand auch von Order Seite.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub da hast Du irgendwas missverstanden gell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yronnyn (5. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Ich glaub da hast Du irgendwas missverstanden gell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ein Ork der hats nicht so im Kopf. Gelle Bull  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (5. März 2009)

Wie gesagt, hättet ihr 1 minute länger drauf gehauen wäre tor schön runter ohne Repmöglichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke Order fürs Abhauen, wir waren alle erleichtert. Def wäre sehr schwer geworden aus Mangel an DDs.
Wir hatten sogar Angst, dass es ein Trick ist und ihr wieder kommt *grins*


----------



## alexdeto (5. März 2009)

Ist natürlich etwas ärgerlich wenn man jetzt liest, dass wir eigentlich nur etwas länger hätten durchhalten müssen um das Tor knacken zu können. Ich denke das war gestern aber einfach der Punkt an dem keiner mehr richtig Lust hatte noch mehr Zeit reinzustecken.

Ich als Spieler war seit 18 uhr dabei und hab insgesamt 6 Stunden lang mit RvR gemacht, Gebiet hier gelockt, Festung da eingenommen, SFZ dort zurück geholt, PQs, Szenarien gespielt, Skirmish gemacht und und und. Leider ist das teilweise etwas unglücklich gelaufen.

Trotzdem muss ich sagen, dass ich gestern viel Spaß hatte und auch beeindruckt war wie diszipliniert das teilweise abgelaufen ist. Bei 9 KTs ist es ne beachtliche Leistung das so gut zu organisieren, also Lob an die Leiter des Ganzen. Ich bin mir sicher das man das des öfteren machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwas hat uns aber gestern trotzdem das Genick gebrochen - als wir in der Chaoswüste waren ging auf einmal gar nix mehr obwohl es hiess das es jetzt gleich los geht. Ab da war das Ganze etwas verplant und wir sind zig mal hin und her geflogen und wussten teilweise nicht genau was zu tun war. Als wir dann endlich vorm Tor standen und ihr so gut gerept habt, waren nicht mehr wirklich viele KTs vom Abend übrig. Hätten wir da die 8-9 KTs gehabt, dann wäre das glaub ich etwas anders ausgegangen...

Naja ich hoffe das Beste für die Order - wir brauchen auf jedenfall mehr solcher Events!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-Hrot


----------



## Yronnyn (5. März 2009)

alexdeto schrieb:


> Irgendwas hat uns aber gestern trotzdem das Genick gebrochen - als wir in der Chaoswüste waren ging auf einmal gar nix mehr obwohl es hiess das es jetzt gleich los geht. Ab da war das Ganze etwas verplant und wir sind zig mal hin und her geflogen und wussten teilweise nicht genau was zu tun war. Als wir dann endlich vorm Tor standen und ihr so gut gerept habt, waren nicht mehr wirklich viele KTs vom Abend übrig. Hätten wir da die 8-9 KTs gehabt, dann wäre das glaub ich etwas anders ausgegangen...



An dem Punkt haben wirs dann gepackt. Und wir waren 9-11KTs

Gruß


----------



## Elead (5. März 2009)

doppelpost =/


----------



## alexdeto (5. März 2009)

Yronnyn schrieb:


> An dem Punkt haben wirs dann gepackt. Und wir waren 9-11KTs
> 
> Gruß


Verdammt, dann seid das nächste mal weniger KTs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne... dann wär's ja auch nimmer spannend! Aber gut zu wissen das ihr zu so später Stunde noch so viele KTs zusammen bekommen habt.

/Vote for nächster großer Raid mal in den Ferien oder am We - dann kann man gerne bis früh weiter machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elead (5. März 2009)

Cutterxxl schrieb:


> Es war einfach der falsche Tag, der Server hat gelagt wie blöde, wir hätten gut noch 1 bis 2 KTs mehr gebrauchen können und die Masse an Heilern hatten wir auch nicht wirklich. Aber nichts desto trotz, ein dickes Lob an unsere KT Leader die wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet haben, wenn auch ohne dessen Früchte zu ernten.  Besonderer Dank geht an unseren KT Leader Evelon, der Zeitweise einen sehr gestressten Eindruck gemacht hat (dem wachsen die Nacht bestimmt Frikadellen aus den Ohren xD).
> 
> Achja, ich habe grade gelesen das ab dem 5.3 Charaktertransfer auf Averland eröffnet ist, also los, Order braucht Verstärkung
> 
> ...




Unserem Leiter geht es auch nicht besser keine Sorge. Wir haben mit Mühe die knappen 3 KT zusammengekratzt und waren gut am rotieren. 
Das neue System, die Masse an Order, es war alles andere als einfach.
Stellenweise hätte ich Aliaa gerne Diazepam oder sonstige Beruhigunsmittel durch das TS gereicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cutterxxl sieht es sportlich wie viele anderen Ordis auch, denke ich.
Bei zB. einem Fußballspiel, wird die eine Mannschaft die andere nicht aus reiner Solidarität gewinnen lassen auch wenn sie nach dem Spiel gemeinsam einen Saufen gehen.

Wir bekamen sehr oft von euch richtig aufs Maul und gaben dennoch nicht auf. Voll gedeffte Festungen und wir rannten trotzdem bis zum bitteren Ende dagegen an. 
Eure Defense ist echt verdammt hart und wir freuen uns tierisch wenn wir es schaffen euch da raus zu prügeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke, es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, bis ihr einen festen Anlaufpunkt habt wo sich alle Willigen treffen (TS usw) um immer schnell etwas auf die Beine stellen zu können.
Bei uns in der Ally ist es meist Tag für Tag nur ein organisierter KT der euch entgegen wirkt. Mehr bekommen wir auch nicht immer zusammen, zumal viele in Inis abhängen 
oder halt in den Szenarien.
Ihr habt durch euren Festungslock den Stein bei uns ins Rollen gebracht und ich denke, bei euch Rollt er auch so langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter so    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yronnyn (5. März 2009)

alexdeto schrieb:


> Verdammt, dann seid das nächste mal weniger KTs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dachte das wäre bekannt. Ausserdem waren es 3 "Random" KTs dabei. Nach 24 Uhr wurde es aber schalgartig ruhig.


----------



## Wunde (5. März 2009)

Hallo,

Ich kann das ja mal aus Sicht eines leicht Außenstehenden schildern, was da abging. Der Nachmittag war Burgdeffen angesagt, weil haben ja erobert in Eataine, also jetzt muß sie auch gehalten werden (neues Locksystem oder so...ka hab mich damit nicht auseinandergesetzt...wayne interessiert&#8217;s)...zum Glück konnte ich nebenher etwas arbeiten sonst wäre ich vor Langeweile gestorben, denn von Eurer Seite kam überhaupt nichts oder höchstens 3 Spieler zur Ostburg.

Also sind wir halt auch ein wenig zum Deff Segen, weil es da anscheinend die ganze Zeit gekracht hat....aber nach dem ihr wieder nachgelassen habt und wieder weg geflogen seid zurück in die Burg...um uns dort weiter zu langweilen...ähh deffen sry. Und das ganze 2 Stunden lang oder so.

Als es dann in die Chaoswüste ging, hab ich persönlich etwas den Faden verloren, da ich arbeitstechnisch gerade sehr vereinnahmt wurde....also wieder eingelogged und siehe da....wir sind ja durchgekommen und stehen vor eurer Festung. Ich flieg sofort nach...bahn mir irgendwie meinen Weg mit meinen Gefährten zur Festung...wir kommen an....und uns kommt eine Masse an Ordnungsspielern entgegen.

In dem Moment denk ich mir nur noch..WTF...ihr lauft in die falsche Richtung!!!....bei dieser "Rückzugaktion" sind übrigends wirklich enorm viele gestorben....tjo, also naja, läufste halt mit...vielleicht steckt ja ein schlauer Plan dahinter. Dann haben wir irgendwie die Hälfte verloren, waren bei einem WC von euch...ka, jedenfalls, waren da Helden und Champions. Jo und da gabs dann ein dämliches Zerggeplänkel. An dieser Stelle dachte ich mir auch nur noch...OMG, wir stehen an der Festung, um kehrt zu machen und vor ihrem WC zu zergen???....naja, dann hieß es im Chat Nachschublinien sind abgeschnitten....ende.

Danach hab ich mich dann wieder etwas genervt meinen Dingen gewidmet. Ob nun wirklich ein taktischer Rückzug, ein Plan, das Türreppen oder Wahnsinn dafür verantwortlich war, daß wir von der Festung abgelassen haben, weiß ich nicht...und es ist mir im Nachhinein auch ziemlich egal. Aber ärgerlich war es trotzdem, weil ich habe mich wirklich mal auf ein wenig Offensive gefreut...denn das ist wirklich mal was anderes als in einer Festung zu deffen. Aber was solls...wenigstens hab ich mal eure Festung auch bisschen von innen gesehen...sieht ja richtig urig aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

W.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yronnyn (5. März 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> In dem Moment denk ich mir nur noch..WTF...ihr lauft in die falsche Richtung!!!....bei dieser "Rückzugaktion" sind übrigends wirklich enorm viele gestorben....tjo, also naja, läufste halt mit...vielleicht steckt ja ein schlauer Plan dahinter. Dann haben wir irgendwie die Hälfte verloren, waren bei einem WC von euch...ka, jedenfalls, waren da Helden und Champions. Jo und da gabs dann ein dämliches Zerggeplänkel. An dieser Stelle dachte ich mir auch nur noch...OMG, wir stehen an der Festung, um kehrt zu machen und vor ihrem WC zu zergen???....naja, dann hieß es im Chat Nachschublinien sind abgeschnitten....ende.



Oh ja da haben wir euch am Arsch gehabt. Auch wenns keiner Verstanden habt was ihr da treibt.


----------



## Jarwid (5. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Ich glaub da hast Du irgendwas missverstanden gell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohje, war wohl doch zu lang der Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber was auf Averland die letzten Abende abging schlaucht auch den stärksten Ork  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarwid (5. März 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> In dem Moment denk ich mir nur noch..WTF...ihr lauft in die falsche Richtung!!!....



Wir dachten genau das gleiche, haben aber natürlich einen ganz abgefeimten Trick dahinter vermutet und blieben daher mit Mann und Maus in der Veste



Wunde schrieb:


> Aber was solls...wenigstens hab ich mal eure Festung auch bisschen von innen gesehen...sieht ja richtig urig aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Kommandanten müsstest du mal sehen, das ist der größte, fieseste und geilste Ork den es gibt. Der sieht so böse aus, dass wir schon Wetten abgeschlossen haben das ihr da sofort freiwillig wieder raus rennt 

Ansonsten fand ich das gestern ne schöne Aktion von der Order auch wenn es am Ende nicht geklappt hat. Warum ihr aber plötzlich alle abgehauen seit um nach 10 verschenkten Minuten wiederzukommen hat bei uns auch keiner verstanden. Wenn es der Plan war verdutzte/verwunderte Destros zu hinterlassen dann wars doch ein voller Erfolg.


----------



## Speckisbaby (5. März 2009)

ich habe mir nun die letzten 2 Seiten nicht mehr durchgelesen da einfach nurnoch gejammer drin steht...
ich weiß nicht was die leute rum jammern...

hätten wir in der chaoswüste nicht den fehler gemacht zu wenig KTs zur verteidigung da zu lassen hätten wir nen dual lock machen können, zudem hatten wir das problem das wir am anfang mindestens 8 voll kts waren und alles mehr als super lief, das Problem was wir hatten war einfach nur das es mittwoch war und bereits um 22uhr nurnoch 6KTs da waren und es von Stunde zu Stunde immer weniger wurden.

wir werden nun versuchen das ganze mal etwas öfters zu machen, denn alleine unsere Allianz Reichsgardisten hat 3 Volle KTs gestellt und das sollte nun hoffentlich mal der regelfall werden.

Irgendwann werden wir diese festungen bekommen, wenn nicht so viele leute rumjammern und statt inis zu spielen mit angreifen!!!

Das einzige was ich echt nen bissl Imba finde ist dieses tor repp dingsbums 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ihr soooooo viele Tanks habt ist es für uns fast unmöglich das tor auf zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja aber wie gesagt irgendwann schaffen wir auch das.

aber so bis 23uhr war doch alles super oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wunde (5. März 2009)

> ....da ihr soooooo viele Tanks habt...



Ich weiß das hat grad nix mit dem Thema zu tun, aber das interessiert mich gerade wirklich brennend...

....habe nur ich den Eindruck oder ist das wirklich der Regelfall, daß ihr so höllisch viele Tanks habt? Ich werde in Szenarien von Tanks regelrecht überschwemmt. Im Orvr kommen (wenn ich mal nem Destro begegne) min immer 2 Tanks auf mich zu. Wenn ich einen anwähle und denke...juhu, das sieht doch wie eine Dunkelelfe aus....*beten* Gott lass es bitte eine Zauberin sein...*hoffen* nagut, vielleicht ne Hexe....ok ok aber wenigstens nen Kain....*aufs symbol schau* ach verdammt wieder ein schwarzer Guardist.

Also gefühlt schätze ich, daß ihr aus 3/4 Tanks besteht...vielleicht liege ich falsch...oder subjektive Ansicht....aber ich kann mir nicht helfen, so viele Tanks...da bekommt man ja schon Komplexe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann schafft man es vielleicht sogar nen Tank in einem Zerg zu töten, denn andere Ziele sieht man nicht mehr (manchmal hab ich mich selbst sogar  nicht mehr gesehen, als ich von 5 Schwarzorks umringt war), plopp steht er wieder vor einem und hackt fröhlich weiter.

Also hier auch eine bescheidene Bitte...spielt mehr Stoffies...ich verspreche euch, das macht viel viel mehr Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



W.


----------



## Yronnyn (5. März 2009)

Speckisbaby schrieb:


> hätten wir in der chaoswüste nicht den fehler gemacht zu wenig KTs zur verteidigung da zu lassen hätten wir nen dual lock machen können, zudem hatten wir das problem das wir am anfang mindestens 8 voll kts waren und alles mehr als super lief, das Problem was wir hatten war einfach nur das es mittwoch war und bereits um 22uhr nurnoch 6KTs da waren und es von Stunde zu Stunde immer weniger wurden.
> 
> wir werden nun versuchen das ganze mal etwas öfters zu machen, denn alleine unsere Allianz Reichsgardisten hat 3 Volle KTs gestellt und das sollte nun hoffentlich mal der regelfall werden.



Das glaube ich mal nicht. Als ich 15 Min nach Festunglock in der Chaoswüste war, sind da noch min 6 KTs rumgelaufen. Wenn nicht noch mehr. Gebt es zu ihr habts verkackt.

Und noch was seit wann kann man in Gelockten Zonen Keeps angreifen und muss diese verteidigen? Das wäre doch mal echt dumm.

Gruß


----------



## Snowhawk (5. März 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> Ich weiß das hat grad nix mit dem Thema zu tun, aber das interessiert mich gerade wirklich brennend...
> 
> ....habe nur ich den Eindruck oder ist das wirklich der Regelfall, daß ihr so höllisch viele Tanks habt? Ich werde in Szenarien von Tanks regelrecht überschwemmt. Im Orvr kommen (wenn ich mal nem Destro begegne) min immer 2 Tanks auf mich zu. Wenn ich einen anwähle und denke...juhu, das sieht doch wie eine Dunkelelfe aus....*beten* Gott lass es bitte eine Zauberin sein...*hoffen* nagut, vielleicht ne Hexe....ok ok aber wenigstens nen Kain....*aufs symbol schau* ach verdammt wieder ein schwarzer Guardist.
> 
> ...



Spiele Squigtreiber und sehe auch mehr Ironbreaker als sonst was in Szenarien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Subjektiv halt.


----------



## Zenotaph (5. März 2009)

Na ja, bis jetzt war der einzige Ork ein Tank.
Und sowohl Chosen, als auch Black Guard, sind sehr stylisch gehalten.
Und bei Order? Ein Abgebrochener und einer im Kleid...


----------



## Yronnyn (5. März 2009)

Hihi du bis der im Kleid und ich der Abgebrochene.


----------



## Zenotaph (5. März 2009)

Yronnyn schrieb:


> Hihi du bis der im Kleid und ich der Abgebrochene.


Deswegen ist es ja ein weiblicher Char geworden.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (5. März 2009)

Ihr habt den mit den bunten Federn vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir als BW kommts aber auch so vor, als wenn nur bei euch nur Tanks durch die Gegend laufen. 1/2 tanks, 1/2 Marauder und 1/2 WEs...achja, und 3/4 Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miso (5. März 2009)

Ja, da geb ich dem Specki mal recht. War auch im TS mit denen und muss sagen, dass je später das wurde, um so lichter wurde der KT. Die Leute sind halt nach und nach ins Bett - zumindestens in unserem KT, der war ja nachher nur noch halbvoll.

Aber hat trotzdem verdammt viel Spass gemacht. Und bald bin ich auch 40 und dann gibts Fratzengeballer xD


----------



## Yronnyn (5. März 2009)

Bizkit2k6 schrieb:


> Ihr habt den mit den bunten Federn vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Macht zusammen 14 Mhhh sind wir also doch mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miso (5. März 2009)

Bizkit2k6 schrieb:


> Ihr habt den mit den bunten Federn vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



50% Tanks + 50% Marauder + 50% Witchelf + 75% Heiler .... hmmmm, interessante Rechnung xD. Nee, aber die subjektive Wahrnehmung geht schon stark Richtung schwere Kämpfer. Ob nun Tank specced oder nicht, die stehen schon ein wenig länger. Das dauert so lange, die runter zu kloppen - und gefühlt noch länger.


----------



## Jemand2 (5. März 2009)

tja, nach 6 bis 7 Stunden ununterbrochen Gebiete locken macht man auch mal Fehler. Und das die Leute wegbrechen nach der Zeit is klar. Mal ein dickes Danke an die Leader. 6 Stunden immer alles im Auge behalten und entsprechend zu reagieren is sicher ned einfach. tolle Leistung. Wir haben ned den Luxus mal ebend in 2 Stunden 2 Festungen angreifen zu können wo alle Leute in den KT's noch frisch und motiviert sind...
Bei uns sind das meist Stundenlange raids ala WoW, nur halt PvP


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (5. März 2009)

Yronnyn schrieb:


> Macht zusammen 14 Mhhh sind wir also doch mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das versuchen wir euch doch schon die ganze Zeit zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne, wie schon gesagt ist das alles wohl Subjektiv, genau wie die Sache, dass man immer zuwenig Heiler hat....obwohl das glaub ich bei uns wirklich der Fall ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (5. März 2009)

Bizkit2k6 schrieb:


> Das versuchen wir euch doch schon die ganze Zeit zu sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei er ganzen Sigmarschwemme? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenotaph (5. März 2009)

Bizkit2k6 schrieb:


> Ihr habt den mit den bunten Federn vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OK, einen bunten Pfau haben wir auch noch.
Aber es ist nunmal Fakt, dass, allein vom Optischen her,
die Tanks der Ordnung nicht so viel hermachen.
Und du siehst schließlich deinen Char ständig.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (5. März 2009)

Schwertmeister und Eisenbrecher find ich eigentlich noch ganz gut. Kommen zwar alle nicht an den Chosen ran, aber besser als den Ork find ich die irgendwie schon. Orks sehen nämlich alle irgendwo gleich aus, groß, grün und immer mit dicken Panzern(auch wenn das beim Spalta mittlere Rüssi ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Und euer Dunkelelf hat auch nen Kleid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drawin (5. März 2009)

um 21 uhr on gekommen und festgestellt das grad mächtig was abgeht

ts gejoint, abgeklärt welche gilde aus der alli noch platz im kt hat, nem kt beigetreten und in den channel der gilde gewechselt (war nicht meine eigene) und ab da dann die befehle des kt leiters befolgt

sammeln chaoswüste norden, oh je, vor unserem camp werden wir abgefarmt, 3 mal probiert durchzukommen, dann übers pve gebiet zu meinem kt durchgeschlagen,"angriff auf nordburg" ...ich mit dazu, plötzlch kommt order zerg von hinten, wir richtung nord-west sfz, dort gewartet, ein kleiner teil order kam an, die weggemacht, sfz übernommen, dann nochmal angriff auf nordburg, 1. tor auf, 2. tor auf, plötzlich "angriff abbrechen und angriff auf südburg unterstüzen, die haben da massiv probleme", also ich wieder raus aus der inneren festung und zusammen mit dem kt zur südburg, standen nicht mehr so viele von uns, wir aber mit dazu, 2. tor auf, festung übernommen, dann alle gemeinsam wieder zur nordburg und die übernommen, dann war bei meiner gilde im kt wieder was frei, gejoind, ab zur südburg und gegen order angriff verteidigt, danach um die burg und alles befriedet, am sfz bei dir burg kam dann eine gruppe stark in bedrängnis, konnten uns halten bis der rest da war und wieder gewonnen, dann zusammen nach norden sfz zurückholen, "ein order kt kommt entgegen" ... "vorne warten und aufschliessen lassen" ... dann gings los, 1kt gegen 1 kt, nach 2 minuten gewonnen, angeblich war ein weitere kt order in der gegend, um die burg rum, die verfolgt und nen teil erwischt, dann zurück zur südburg, "südwest sfz wird angegriffen", am sfz gabs wieder nen kampf gegen einen kt und wieder gewonnen, lock haben wir nicht hinbekommen, also ab nach schwarzfels, da haben wir dann richtig dick auf die mütze bekommen, hatte keinen sinn also vorsichtshalber schon mal in die festung, was dann kam ist wieder ne andere geschichte

was ich eigentlch damit sagen will, ... das ist für mich WAR!

... und nicht stundenlanges rumlaufen von sfz zu sfz um rufpunkte zu farmen, halben tag im camp stehen und szenarien ammelden, tausende von mobs killen für irgend nen loot, jeden tag irgendwelche instanzen machen oder eine unverteidigte burg nach der anderen einnehmen

kt leiter sagt "wir gehn nach westen", 5 laufen nach osten weil sie da einen gegner gesehen haben, raid leitung sagt "bitte nicht sfz tabben", tabbed trotzdem einer weil gibt ja 500 ruf, kt leiter sagt "schnell über die brücke und den anderen kt unterstützen", 12 bleiben am sfz stehen weil es gibt ja gleich noch 500 ruf, ergebnis, alle werden nacheinander umgehaun, kt leiter sagt "wir bleiben in der festung", die hälfte rennt raus weil sie könnten ja irgendwo ein paar rufpunkte verpassen, werden umgehaun und kommen nciht mehr zum deffen in die burg, kt leiter sagt "wir machen den rechten zugang zur festung dicht", paar laufen trotzdem ins festungsgebiet, ohne heiler in der gruppe die sich ja an die anweisung halten, weil es könnt ja sein das man dann nen loot verpasst

das sind alles probleme die jede fraktion für sich selber lösen muss, mann kanns den leuten nur immer wieder sagen, bei einigen hilfts hoffentlich und die anderen ziehen trotzdem weiter ihr soloding durch, das sind dann aber warscheinlich auch die ersten die den server wechseln weils nicht so gut/einfach läuft

ich hab mir immer gedacht die destro ist zu einem gewissen teil ein undisziplinierter, unsolidarischer und egoistischer haufen, aber euch scheints ja auch nicht besser zu gehn

nur mal so aus interesse, wie viele spieler sind auf order seite im schnitt nicht vernünftig gegrouped in szenarien, wenns nicht um nen zonenlock geht

bei destro schätz ich jetzt mal 20-30%, wobei es in extremfällen auch schon mal 50% sein können


----------



## Corthax (5. März 2009)

Drawin schrieb:


> was ich eigentlch damit sagen will, ... das ist für mich WAR!
> Jau genau so sehe ich das auch... und selbst wenn wir oft auf die fresse bekommen, das is doch bei den destros auch so... wäre ja langweilig ständig nur zu gewinnen... niederlagen muss man im krieg einstecken... klar is das neue lock system sehr öhm speziell ;D, aber es bleibt weiter interessant...
> 
> ich hatte gestern nur eine frage, die mich die ganze zeit beschäftigte... wo bleibt gandalf xD... wir hättens gepackt, wenn der nachschub von den destros nich abgefarmt worden wäre...
> ...


----------



## Fallraen (5. März 2009)

Jarwid und Snowhawk.

Ja, einmal unterschätzt und nun nicht mehr => Siehe vorhersehbarkeit => siehe keine chance auf Endgame, weils so ist.

Jarwid; lesen muss gelernt sein, das war ein Serverevent mit 2 wochen planung. Das ist einmal in 1 Monat der fall. Aber egal, bei so unglaublich geistig kurzsichtigen leuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diven (5. März 2009)

doofe frage ....warum plant ihr solang dafür .... solangs 1 chef + manpower gibt (ok 2. könnte der grund sein) braucht man da nicht wirklich viel planen und das klappt schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weniger Bürokratie / Diplomatie .. Mehr WAAAGGH! 

Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw


> Man muss nicht Sun-Tzu, oder von Clausewitz, gelesen haben,
> um WAR zu spielen, aber manchmal hilft es gewaltig.


 Nette Signatur



> Die größte Leistung besteht darin, den Widerstand des Feindes ohne einen Kampf zu brechen.


 Das steht zwar so im Sun Tzu aber so möcht ich nicht unbedingt kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist was fad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenotaph (5. März 2009)

Um deine Frage zu beantworten: Weil sonst gar nichts hinhaut.
Weil jeder sein eigenes Leben lebt und nicht ständig online ist.
Man muss unsere, äh, tapferen Recken ja erstmal auf einem Haufen versammeln,
sprich, die müssen erstmal alle online sein.
Und am besten noch gleichzeitig. Also braucht es Planung.

Zum Zweiten: Danke. Auch wenn von Clausewitz nicht mehr so aktuell ist, hat er Vorzüge.
Zu Drittens: Das ist fürs echte Leben. Jeder Tag, an dem man nicht kämpfen muss, ist ein guter Tag.


----------



## Hepha (6. März 2009)

jo wie schon geschrieben braucht so nen raid wie am Mittwoch etwas zeit...
Wie man heute wieder sieht. Es sind abend höchstens 3 KTs order unterwegs.
Da kann man nicht 1 Gebiet versuchen zu locken und die anderen gleichzeitig halten... leider nicht


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (6. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Jarwid und Snowhawk.
> 
> Ja, einmal unterschätzt und nun nicht mehr => Siehe vorhersehbarkeit => siehe keine chance auf Endgame, weils so ist.
> 
> ...




und genau das ist das problem...für dich ist endgame= stadt erobern und loot abgreifen...nur hast du da was falsch verstanden! das endgame in war besteht zu hmmm 95% aus PVP und sonst nichts...ab und an mal ne ini ok...aber hauptsächlich dreht es sich um das sich gegenseitige verkloppen und sonst nichts!!!! 

festung= endgame? quatsch, ist auch "nur" pvp mit etwas anderen settings, items dort abzugreifen ist mehr luck als in allen anderen mmorpgs zusammen...kannst ja mal nachrechnen wieviele raids du brauchst um bei 200 angreifern (die zahl nehm ich mal weil wir beim letzten soviele waren) 6 beuteln loot + 4möglichen setteilen an "dein" set zu kommen..moment..200:6x4=133,333333 raids...und da sind doppelte items in den beuteln nichtmal mit eingerechnet.

stadt invasion=endgame? falsch, pvp unter anderen settings, mit einem pve anteil...und da kann sowohl der angreifer als auch der deffer was abgreifen.

stadt eroberung=endgame? falsch, ist einfach nur die belohnung für erfolgreiches pvp einer fraktion, und bis auf averland ne stadt wirklich erobert wird vergeht garantiert noch ne ganze weile,egal welche fraktion es dann letztendlich schafft.

kommt mal weg von eurer erwartungshaltung, es wird nicht wie in wow alle woche ne eroberte stadt geben um gemütlich pve machen zu können, und wieso? weils a)nicht gewollt und b)gar nicht zieldes games ist.

es dreht sich hier ausschließlich um den wettstreit zweier fraktionen, die nicht aufhören können sich gegenseitig zu verhaun!

btw. die letzten tage haben gezeigt, dass das locksystem nicht wirklich nen nachteil für euch ist, da ihr seit dem patch soviel gelockt habt wie wochen zuvor nicht zusammen. also hör bitte auf alles mardig zu reden, kündige dein abbo und lass den leuten denen es spass macht ihren spass....

und an den rest...man sieht sich im rvr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg pulver


----------



## Fallraen (6. März 2009)

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Natürlich besteht war aus PvP. Aber das ist nunmal nicht alles; und vorallem besteht war für mich imho aus 50% deffen und wenn wir nicht deffen bald aus 50% Altdorf szenarien. Nicht sehr prickelnd die vorstellung^^^.

Die letzen wochen? der patch is nu 2 tage alt und an einem der beiden Tage warn serverevent (beim letzen der art hatten wir die 1. festung)... und heute sahs wie gewohnt aus, 0 order locks - 7! destro locks nebenbei (CW, Schwarzfels, Praag, Donnerberg, Kadrintal, Reikwald, Drachenwacht). In einem haste (bisher) Recht; das neue Locksystem hat uns in den 2 tagen nachts eher nen vorteil gebracht. aber das bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## jackLuzifer (6. März 2009)

also mal zu gestern .... hab den ganzen tag bis zu den locks mit gemacht ..... 
ich kann nix dafür das ihr von der order auf einmal aufgehört habt druck zu machen....

was macht ihr in cw campt das warcamp .... eigene schuld das wir hinter euch alles wegtappen ... doofheit gehört bestraft...
wenn ihr nicht richtig defft sind wir schuld ? 

ich empfehle jeden sun tzu das buch der kriegsführung zu lesen..... das erklärt alle wichtigen militärischen punkte die man in ein krieg bedenken muss .... 
da war ein kriegsspiel ist .... lassen sich die grundprinzipin des buches auch auf das spiel übertragen ....

das wir gestern 8 stunden arbeit reingesteckt haben um sf und cw zu locken das sieht man nicht .... wird direkt abgewertet ... aber was können wir dazu das ihr nicht eueren mann steht und gegen uns kämpft euch lieber in eine andere zone verpisst .... 

dabei hat man 6 targets auf schlachtfeld ... und als deffer ist es nie leicht jeden punkt zu halten .... die vorteile liegen ganz klar beim angreifer selbst wenn es 2 gruppen gegen 2 wbs deffer sind .... die deffer können nämlich nicht überall sein ....

mfg jack der unterdrücker schamie !!!


----------



## oggy4tw (6. März 2009)

doch, ihr seid gestern ueberall gewesen in cw ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jackLuzifer (6. März 2009)

wenn du wüsstes wie es auf unserer seite ausgesehen hat ... würdest du mit dem kopf gegen die wand laufen .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


den die order ist nicht unser größter gegner .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das sind wir selbst ... lach


----------



## oggy4tw (6. März 2009)

lass mich raten, knappe 2 kts ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoho (6. März 2009)

jackLuzifer schrieb:


> wenn du wüsstes wie es auf unserer seite ausgesehen hat ... würdest du mit dem kopf gegen die wand laufen ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das glaube ich Euch sofort ^^
Ich war seit 11 Uhr dabei, aber um 22:00 war dann auch bei mir mal die Luft raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber der Druck der atm auf Averland gemacht wird, gefällt mir. Endlich mal Aktion in der Bude.

Da ist für jeden was dabei. Nachschub in kleiner Grp abfangen, im Zerg kämpfen - Keeps einnehmen und natürlich auch Deffen. 


Also Leute schließt euch der Order auf Averland an. Wir brauchen JEDEN der bereit ist gegen die Zerstörung in die Schlacht zu ziehen. *breitgrins*


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

In den nächsten Wochen werden wir verumtlich Verstärkung bekommen, wahrscheinlich die Destros leider auch. (Transfers) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG
Skatero/Rugart


----------



## Shoho (6. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> In den nächsten Wochen werden wir verumtlich Verstärkung bekommen, wahrscheinlich die Destros leider auch. (Transfers)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viel Feind viel Ehr und in unserem Falle Ruf. Ich hoffe ja dass durch die Transfers die Populationen endlich ausgeglichen werden. Dann wird endlich mal in beide Richtungen gezergt. Gestern haben wir gezeigt dass es Möglich war mit 2 KTs die Gebiete bis zum Abend zu halten. Noch ein paar oRVR-Suchtis und die Karten sind neu gemischt

Join Order on Averland =)


----------



## Taschmahal (6. März 2009)

Quark schaut euch doch erst mal das Verhältnis auf den anderen Server an, überall wieder Destro in Überzahl, also ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass auf Averland die Destros noch mehr Überzahl bekommen. Naja mehr Opfer für mich =)


----------



## Krawuzi (6. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> besteht war für mich imho aus 50% deffen und wenn wir nicht deffen bald aus 50% Altdorf szenarien.


Deffen ist nicht PvP?
In Altdorfs gibts kein PvP?




Fallraen schrieb:


> Nicht sehr prickelnd die vorstellung^^^.



Love it or leave it but stop crying!


----------



## Shoho (6. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Love it or leave it but stop crying!



/signed

Bei der Hatz nach lila Gegenständen vergessen einige den Grundgedanken des Spiels, nämlich sich gegenseitig gründlich aufs Näschen zu hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also heult nicht so viel rum hier sondern kämpft kämpft kämpft. 

Die Leute denken ja langsam auf Averlands Orderseite gibts nur Whiner - Dem ist keinesfalls so!!!!


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (6. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Natürlich besteht war aus PvP. Aber das ist nunmal nicht alles; und vorallem besteht war für mich imho aus 50% deffen und wenn wir nicht deffen bald aus 50% Altdorf szenarien. Nicht sehr prickelnd die vorstellung^^^.
> 
> Die letzen wochen? der patch is nu 2 tage alt und an einem der beiden Tage warn serverevent (beim letzen der art hatten wir die 1. festung)... und heute sahs wie gewohnt aus, 0 order locks - 7! destro locks nebenbei (CW, Schwarzfels, Praag, Donnerberg, Kadrintal, Reikwald, Drachenwacht). In einem haste (bisher) Recht; das neue Locksystem hat uns in den 2 tagen nachts eher nen vorteil gebracht. aber das bleibt abzuwarten.




offensichtlich schnallst du als einer der wenigen echt nicht worum es geht! war ist darauf ausgelegt sich zu bekämpfen und das auf unterschiedlichen maps mit zum teil unterschiedlichen settings. nichts desto trotz ist und bleibt alles pvp. wenn du meinst, dass das spiel aus abwarten und hinter mauern verstecken besteht, dann bist du hier 100% falsch. war ist nicht wow,es wird nicht wöchentlich ne neue id geben um den könig oder was auch immer zu legen.
 btw, was hast du nun auf einmal gegen szenarien?????? wenn ihr doch angenblich so stark in der unterzahl seid, dann freut euch doch über szenarien, die spieler anzahl ist hier nämlich, entgegen der subjektiven wahrnehmung einiger, für beide seiten gleich. hier geht es aussschließlich um teamwork + skill..und nichts anderes, also für beide seiten gleiche bedingungen und somit verstehe ich nicht wieso du die jetzt schlecht machst, da gerade in den sz die möglichkeit besteht uns richtig den arsch aufzureißen.
 denk einfach mal drüber nach was du wirklich willst, für mich entsteht immer mehr der eindruck, dass du lieber wow spielen solltest und hier einfach falsch bist. sorry, dass ich dir das so ins gesicht sage, aber die wahrheit tut manchmal weh!!!!
 wie ich schon xxx mal geschrieben habe bringt abwarten und tee trinken in diesem spiel nichts ausser frust. mehr agieren, weniger reagieren ist hier angesagt, und die meisten haben das auch verstanden. 

nebenbei, wieso hast du eigentlich dieses thema in diesem forum eröffnet, wenn du eh resistent gegen alle anderen meinungen bist?????? über ein thema zu diskutieren bedeutet auch davon auszugehen, dass man nicht 100% recht hat, da man nicht alle dinge gleichzeitig wahrnehmen kann, bzw die eigene wahrnehmung der dinge immer subjektiv ist. zu diskutieren bedeutet seinen horizont zu erweitern, indem man die meinungen und aussagen anderer zum thema mit in seine meinung einfließen läßt (was eine gleichstellung aller teilnehmer vorraussetzt).
du hingegen bist fest in deiner meinung, egal was hier wer auch immer schreibt, dabei sollte auch dir inzwischen auffallen, dass du ziemlich alleine mit deiner extrem negativen sicht der dinge hier bist.
sicherlich seid ihr weniger, aber nur weil wir 10/20/30% mahr spieler haben bedeutet dies nicht,dass für eure seite,im sinne der entwickler, kein spielspaß möglich ist.
nebenbei hab ich das gefühl, dass du ein echt schlechter verlierer bist, und alleine deshalb mit war aufhören solltest. es wird immer nur einen gewinner und einen verlierer pro kampf/aufeinandertreffen geben, akzeptier das. 
ws erhoffst du dir durch dein ewiges gejammer? das die entwickler dies hier lesen und exklusiv für dich nen IWIN button programmieren? sorry, dass ich dich wieder enttäuschen muss, dies wird nicht passieren.

hör einfach auf mit war, damit würdest du sowohl uns hier im forum,als auch deiner seite im spiel einen großen gefallen tun, weil nichts schlimmer ist im krieg als jemand der ständig die moral der truppen ohne grund zusätzlich schwächt!
und nichts anderes tust du die ganze zeit, du bist so destruktiv in deiner art, dass ich mir ernsthaft gedanken mach, ob du dir bald nen strick nimmst, weil du nicht wöchentlich im lotto gewinnst, dein lieblingsverein jährlich das tripple holt, und leider auch keine scharen von jungfrauen täglich mit dir sex haben wollen.

sieh es endlich ein,wenn du nicht wenigstens 80% deiner playtime mit pvp verbringen möchtest (und damit mein ich nicht sich hinter mauern verstecken und warten ob was passieren könnte) bist du hier falsch, und da kannst du soviel posten wie du willst!

ich hoffe der rest hier läßt sich nicht durch einzelne beirren und hat spass an der entwicklung der letzten tage...

man sieht sich im rvr

pulver


----------



## Yronnyn (6. März 2009)

Pulvertoast bitte wieder Orange färben. Man sieht dich sonst so schlecht im RVR

Gruß


----------



## Grummpf (6. März 2009)

Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> offensichtlich schnallst du als einer der wenigen echt nicht worum es geht! war ist darauf ausgelegt sich zu bekämpfen und das auf unterschiedlichen maps mit zum teil unterschiedlichen settings. nichts desto trotz ist und bleibt alles pvp. wenn du meinst, dass das spiel aus abwarten und hinter mauern verstecken besteht, dann bist du hier 100% falsch. war ist nicht wow,es wird nicht wöchentlich ne neue id geben um den könig oder was auch immer zu legen.
> btw, was hast du nun auf einmal gegen szenarien?????? wenn ihr doch angenblich so stark in der unterzahl seid, dann freut euch doch über szenarien, die spieler anzahl ist hier nämlich, entgegen der subjektiven wahrnehmung einiger, für beide seiten gleich. hier geht es aussschließlich um teamwork + skill..und nichts anderes, also für beide seiten gleiche bedingungen und somit verstehe ich nicht wieso du die jetzt schlecht machst, da gerade in den sz die möglichkeit besteht uns richtig den arsch aufzureißen.
> denk einfach mal drüber nach was du wirklich willst, für mich entsteht immer mehr der eindruck, dass du lieber wow spielen solltest und hier einfach falsch bist. sorry, dass ich dir das so ins gesicht sage, aber die wahrheit tut manchmal weh!!!!
> wie ich schon xxx mal geschrieben habe bringt abwarten und tee trinken in diesem spiel nichts ausser frust. mehr agieren, weniger reagieren ist hier angesagt, und die meisten haben das auch verstanden.


kann man von der Kernaussage so stehen lassen.



Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> nebenbei, wieso hast du eigentlich dieses thema in diesem forum eröffnet, wenn du eh resistent gegen alle anderen meinungen bist?????? über ein thema zu diskutieren bedeutet auch davon auszugehen, dass man nicht 100% recht hat, da man nicht alle dinge gleichzeitig wahrnehmen kann, bzw die eigene wahrnehmung der dinge immer subjektiv ist. zu diskutieren bedeutet seinen horizont zu erweitern, indem man die meinungen und aussagen anderer zum thema mit in *seine meinung einfließen *läßt (was eine gleichstellung aller teilnehmer vorraussetzt).


nicht ganz. drüber nachdenken und dann entscheiden ob man dem zustimmen bzw. es akzeptieren kann oder nicht, um dann mit sinnvollen/konstruktiven argumenten weiter den eigenen standpunkt zu vertreten oder sich halt überzeugen lassen, dass man hie und da etwas übersehen hat.



Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> du hingegen bist fest in deiner meinung, egal was hier wer auch immer schreibt, dabei sollte auch dir inzwischen auffallen, dass du ziemlich *alleine *mit deiner extrem negativen sicht der dinge hier bist.


nur weil jemand alleine steht mit seiner meinung/ansicht heisst dies noch lange nicht, dass sie falsch ist. (die erde ist rund und keine scheibe)



Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> sicherlich seid ihr weniger, aber nur weil wir 10/20/30% mahr spieler haben bedeutet dies nicht,dass für eure seite,im sinne der entwickler, kein spielspaß möglich ist.
> nebenbei hab ich das gefühl, dass du ein echt schlechter verlierer bist, und alleine deshalb mit war aufhören solltest. es wird immer nur einen gewinner und einen verlierer pro kampf/aufeinandertreffen geben, akzeptier das.
> ws erhoffst du dir durch dein ewiges gejammer? das die entwickler dies hier lesen und exklusiv für dich nen IWIN button programmieren? sorry, dass ich dich wieder enttäuschen muss, dies wird nicht passieren.


recht sachlich und einigermaßen konstruktiv. würde ich drüber nachdenken.



Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> hör einfach auf mit war, damit würdest du sowohl uns hier im forum,als auch deiner seite im spiel einen großen gefallen tun, weil nichts schlimmer ist im krieg als jemand der ständig die moral der truppen ohne grund zusätzlich schwächt!
> und nichts anderes tust du die ganze zeit, du bist so destruktiv in deiner art, dass ich mir ernsthaft gedanken mach, ob du dir bald nen strick nimmst, weil du nicht wöchentlich im lotto gewinnst, dein lieblingsverein jährlich das tripple holt, und leider auch keine scharen von jungfrauen täglich mit dir sex haben wollen.
> 
> sieh es endlich ein,wenn du nicht wenigstens 80% deiner playtime mit pvp verbringen möchtest (und damit mein ich nicht sich hinter mauern verstecken und warten ob was passieren könnte) bist du hier falsch, und da kannst du soviel posten wie du willst!
> ...


manchmal ist weniger mehr, pulver. und vielleicht nicht immer mit so einem leicht herabwürdigen unterton und auch das, sich selbst zum sprecher einer community bzw. eines teiles zu erklären finde ich ungünstig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum thema: wir als Ordnung sollten einfach wieder Ordnung in unser Spiel bringen (tolles wortspiel). schnell und flexibel auf sich ändernde situationen zu reagieren bringt es hier ungemein: wir standen gestern zwei mal mit 12 leuten in eataine (elfenland) beim lord und sind am lord, ohne destrospieler) gewiped, nur weil andere Ordler nicht in der lage oder willens waren uns zu helfen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also dann, wer die herausforderung sucht, der wird sie auf Averland finden. Die Ordnung braucht dich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG
Grummpf


----------



## Corthax (6. März 2009)

Shoho schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Bei der Hatz nach lila Gegenständen vergessen einige den Grundgedanken des Spiels, nämlich sich gegenseitig gründlich aufs Näschen zu hauen
> 
> ...




so ich hoffe das klappt jetzt mit dem zitieren, an sonsten tuts mir leid... blick das noch nich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Shoho hat vollkommen recht!

das war grundprinzip sind nicht jeden tag iwelche inis abfarmen... oder iwelche epix zu bekommen... es geht um krieg! dem gegner ordentlich einen klapps mit zu geben... was auch tierisch spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im krieg gibt es niederlagen, aber auch siege, wer eine niederlage nicht eingestehen kann oder sie nicht ertragen kann, der soll ins quietschbunte wow pve land ziehen!

ein paar sind immer dabei, die das ganze nur in die negative seite ziehen, doch in den letzten tagen habe nich nichts negatives erlebt... im orvr is immernoch mächtig was los... es gibt noch verdammt gut organisierte order kts... leider auch verdammt gut organisierte destro kts ... aber wäre ja langweilig ohne euch


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (6. März 2009)

du hast recht..ich will hier nicht von oben herab irgendetwas bewerten oder mich zum sprecher irgendeiner fraktion machen, wenn das so rüber gekommen ist,sorry. 
nur mag ich dieses spiel so wie es ist,und das hat nichts damit zu tun, das ich destro auf averland spiele. ich würde das spiel genauso mögen,wenn ich auf order seite angefangen hätte. das glauben mir hier wahrscheinlich nicht alle,ist mir jedoch egal. leider ist es bei mir so, dass ich in sämtlichen mmos 1 main char hab...und max noch 1 twink. mit diesm char mache ich dann einfach alles und bin mir auch für nichts zu schade (damit mein ich leuten in inis helfen,obwohl ich bis auf 2 set teile in lv alles hab...ich bin da alle 3/5 tage drin), letztendlich bertachte ich den main dann als teil des servers, und nichts ist schöner als ebenso bekannte namen im pvp zu treffen und zu wissen "oh,die sind gut da müssen wir aufpassen".

klar zählt auch eine einzelne meinung, und jeder hat das recht auf eine eigene. nur versteh ich einfach nicht, wieso leute noch geld für eine sache bezahlen, und viel zeit damit verbringen, wenn doch angeblich alles so mies ist und gar keinen spass macht. das ist meiner meinung nach extrem paradox. die einzige erklärung die ich hätte ist,dass du masochistisch veranlagt bist und dich gerne selbst "quälst".
falls dem nicht so ist, lass es einfach. 
oder versuch mir zu erklären,wieso du damit noch zeit verbringst, du wirst dabei selbst feststellen, dass es hierfür keine logische erklärung gibt. 
das einzige,was mir noch einfällt wäre,dass du das spiel schon irgendwie magst, und es deshalb nicht lassen kannst. nur,wenn du es magst, mach es nicht kaputt,indem du es andauernd schlecht machst,das bringt nichts.

bald sind die offiziellen foren online, und da kann jeder dem etwas an dem spiel liegt seine meinung und verbesserungsvorschläge am rechten ort vorbringen. wenn du dort konstuktive ideen hast,wer weiß, vielleicht werden sie mit einem der nächsten patches realität!!!

so bringts jedoch keinem was und irgendwie drifften wir immer mehr in den offtopic bereich ab.

dies ist , laut titel, ein werbungsthreat für die order auf averland. also werbt...und macht es nicht nur schlecht, oder macht nen neuen threat auf und nennt ihn "frustthreat für gestresste ordler auf averland" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so,und nun verhaut micht wieder im rvr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pulver

p.s. wäre blutrot auch ok? bei dem orange hatte ich die befürchtung irgendwann augenkrebs zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oggy4tw (6. März 2009)

haha im ts hats immer geheissen "pulvers grp"  und "fokus drauf" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (6. März 2009)

oggy4tw schrieb:


> haha im ts hats immer geheissen "pulvers grp"  und "fokus drauf"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut zu wissen, dann werd ich wohl besser nimmer mit ihm groupen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jackLuzifer (6. März 2009)

wie pulver kann man heilen ?


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (6. März 2009)

ne, nicht wirklich...seh zwar wie nen tank aus, bin aber eher ne melee glaskanone. und ich versuch auch es meinen heilern so schwer wie möglich zu machen, indem ich ausser healrange oder um ecken renn,so dass meine heiler,beim versuch mich zu heilen sich dann auch plötzlich im gegnerischen zerg wiederfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

also ich hab schon ein herz für ordler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

ausserdem ist nichts schöner als die eigenen buffs vor lauter debuffs/dots und sonstigen negativen effekten nicht mehr zu sehen und somit trotz full heal ständig bei max 20% life zu sein.

naja,für festungen etc mach ichs euch dann schon schwerer und nehm auch mal nen schild in die hand und skill auf def...btw, wollt ihr alle wieder orange, damit ich wieder leichter im zerg zu zu finden und killen bin?^^

vielleicht sollte ich nen vote aufmachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so,und nu wieder online, das blut an meiner axt ist schon wieder getrocknet

mfg pulver


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

Mach lieber gelb, dass sieht man besser. Mich wirst du leider erst zu spät entdecken. hrhrhr
Auf einen "fairen" Kampf.


----------



## oggy4tw (6. März 2009)

rose wuerd dir auch stehen , und ein wenig pluesch aufn helm


----------



## Fallraen (6. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, dann werd ich wohl besser nimmer mit ihm groupen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rück dein umhang raus -.-'


----------



## Clashmaniac (6. März 2009)

wie sich die Pfeifen um Hanna und die Gilde HAHAHA eben wieder in die Burg gebugged haben.
scho geil wenn sie auf einma mitner gruppe schwarzgardisten etc rumstehen.
Aber zerlegt hat sies dennoch.

Und Pulvertoast, ja, färb dich Orange, war auch etwas irritiert als es dich wieder zerlegt hat.


war aber grade schön in donnerberg. spassig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (6. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> rück dein umhang raus -.-'



meinst den http://www.wardb.com/item.aspx?id=660235 ?

dann nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (6. März 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> wie sich die Pfeifen um Hanna und die Gilde HAHAHA eben wieder in die Burg gebugged haben.
> scho geil wenn sie auf einma mitner gruppe schwarzgardisten etc rumstehen.




Lol ich glaub da hat jemand entweder die Patch Notitz nicht gelesen oder die Picklock Funktionalität nicht kappiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (6. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> meinst den http://www.wardb.com/item.aspx?id=660235 ?
> 
> dann nö
> 
> ...



farm den schon ewig, bisher schon 3 andre watcher teile gefunden nur der umhang war nich dabei-_- heute claymore of the watcher :x

Btw. dein Vorposter meinte was anderes.


----------



## texus19 (6. März 2009)

wenn ich das so seh rerolle ich lieber nen slayer als einen spalta  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (6. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Btw. dein Vorposter meinte was anderes.



Aso dachte die sind zur Hintertür rein und er wusste ned, dass das geht. Wozu sich in Burgen reinexploiten wenn es nun einfach durch die Tür geht?


----------



## Miso (6. März 2009)

Aber Deff von der Ordnung heute Nachmittag auf der Thunder Mountain map war echt erste Klasse. Die Destros haben richtig gut Druck gemacht, aber wir haben ziemlich gut gegengehalten. Und nach Absprache im TS sind wir dann ja zum Schluß hin ausgebrochen und haben deren Reihen auseinandergenommen. Sehr geile Aktion, sowieso Pesches KT heute war ziemlich gut. Und gestern der auch.

Wenn man klare Ansagen von jemandem bekommt und dazu noch alle im TS sind (und wenigstens zuhören können), dann macht das verdammt viel Laune. Nur die KTs untereinander, da klappts leider immer noch net ganz so.


----------



## Fallraen (6. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Aso dachte die sind zur Hintertür rein und er wusste ned, dass das geht. Wozu sich in Burgen reinexploiten wenn es nun einfach durch die Tür geht?



Sagen wirs so: HK + Standarte/Rezztrank = Tore umgehn = Exploit.


----------



## Krawuzi (6. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Sagen wirs so: HK + Standarte/Rezztrank = Tore umgehn = Exploit.



Ich glaube ja nicht, dass es verboten ist jemanden rein zu rezzen. 
Die Entwickler haben an das einfach nicht gedacht wie halt an so vieles :/


----------



## Fallraen (6. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja nicht, dass es verboten ist jemanden rein zu rezzen.
> Die Entwickler haben an das einfach nicht gedacht wie halt an so vieles :/



Z.b. das die Festungsmobs eroberer droppen und ... watcher sachen... naja zumindest taten sie das für 48h. Jetzt nicht mehr, loottables gelöscht^^ Aber hey, leute die das effizient genutzt haben sind nu um 3000-4000g reicher. Die eroberer gürtel gehn in 2-3 wochen für 300g weg, nu wo die loottables gelöscht werden und ... watcher sachen dropen wiedermal nur in inis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also wieder warp trash farmen für amethyst und cloak of the watcher, nimmer die easy-festungsmobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arminace (7. März 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> wie sich die Pfeifen um Hanna und die Gilde HAHAHA eben wieder in die Burg gebugged haben.
> scho geil wenn sie auf einma mitner gruppe schwarzgardisten etc rumstehen.
> Aber zerlegt hat sies dennoch.
> 
> ...



1. Habe ich dir schon einmal geschrieben dass du doch bitte nur im nüchternen Zustand hier posten mögest da dir sonst evtl. dein Spielzeug von deinen Erziehungsberechtigten entzogen wird.
2. Sind persöhnliche Beleidigungen einfach nur unter der Gürtellinie.
3. Bist du schlecht informiert denn wir von der HAHAHA "buggen" uns nicht in Burgen. Seit 1.2 funktionieren nun die Fähigkeiten.


----------



## kekei (7. März 2009)

Was übrigens auch bei den Hexenjägern klappt...
Musste ich gestern schmerzhaft erfahren^^


----------



## HGVermillion (7. März 2009)

Jep, jetzt ist ma nicht mal mehr in einer Burg sicher, aber es ist immer lustig wenn  ca 10 Hexenjäger am seiteneingang auftauchen und sich erstmal auf die Mauer begeben um dort etwas freizuräumen.


----------



## Clashmaniac (7. März 2009)

Arminace schrieb:


> 1. Habe ich dir schon einmal geschrieben dass du doch bitte nur im nüchternen Zustand hier posten mögest da dir sonst evtl. dein Spielzeug von deinen Erziehungsberechtigten entzogen wird.
> 2. Sind persöhnliche Beleidigungen einfach nur unter der Gürtellinie.
> 3. Bist du schlecht informiert denn wir von der HAHAHA "buggen" uns nicht in Burgen. Seit 1.2 funktionieren nun die Fähigkeiten.



1. Nüchtern
2. Pfeifen istja mal gaanz locker noch, und in dem fall durchaus berechtigt weil:
3. Wusste nicht das diese fähigkeit jetzt alle klassen haben, weil da stand echt plötzlich ne ganze grp von euch.
Gardisten, shamis, hks... Alle von HAHAHA , aber ihr seid sicher vom himmel gefallen.

Und Hanna hat ja nicht umsonst auch schonma hier und da von den gms was kassiert.


----------



## Miso (7. März 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich froh, wenn ich Leute von HAHAHA oder so sehe, da sind einige ganz gute Spieler mit dabei und ich hab den Eindruck, dass bei denen halt auch ne Menge Teamwork und TS dazugehört. 2 oder mehr gut geleitete KTs, die aufeinander treffen, was gibts schöneres? Das sind doch immer die geilsten Momente. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß von der "Nordwacht"


----------



## Grongrimm (7. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Piep-Piep. Eilmeldung.
> 
> Soeben ist die erste Festung auf Averland gefallen. Nicht von der Fraktion die
> - Zahlenmäßig überlegen ist
> ...




Hab Mir Grad eben das spiel gekauft werde mich wohl der ordnung anschließen auf averland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Grongrimm


----------



## Brauseklaus (7. März 2009)

Vielen Dank die Nordwacht ist auch immer gerne als Gegner gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (7. März 2009)

Fallraen das war eben die falsche Richtung an der Gabe des Handwerks in Donnerberg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (7. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Fallraen das war eben die falsche Richtung an der Gabe des Handwerks in Donnerberg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War nur scouten. Und musste dann zum warcamp zum kt zurück!


----------



## Krawuzi (7. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> War nur scouten. Und musste dann zum warcamp zum kt zurück!



Das hatte ich noch vorm 2. Kill geschrieben da war gemeint, dass du uns in die Arbei gelaufen bist (aus der höhle raus) 

Das mit dem scouten ja ich bin dir die ganze Karte hinterher geritten hab immer wieder /wave gemacht aber du warst ja mit scouten beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arminace (7. März 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> 1. Nüchtern
> 2. Pfeifen istja mal gaanz locker noch, und in dem fall durchaus berechtigt weil:
> 3. Wusste nicht das diese fähigkeit jetzt alle klassen haben, weil da stand echt plötzlich ne ganze grp von euch.
> Gardisten, shamis, hks... Alle von HAHAHA , aber ihr seid sicher vom himmel gefallen.
> ...





Ich weis gar nicht weshalb du immer Hanna mit HAHAHA erwähnst ... ist kein Spieler von uns und wir sind eigentlich nie mit dem Unterwegs ...wenn der bei uns gesehen wird ist das schlicht und einfach Zufall..... und wer weiss vielleicht sind wir wirklich vom Himmel gefallen. reingebuggt haben wir uns aber mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Aranai (7. März 2009)

Aber das mit den Gardisten ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. ;D
Ich steh artig neben nem Heiler, schmeiß Napalm vors Tor und auf einmal bin ich von Hk's umzingelt, okay an die hab ich mich langsam gewöhnt, aber plötzlich taucht da n 
Gardist auf. Das war schon vermunderlich. 
Ich weis nicht aus welcher Gilde und ich will auch keinen beschuldiegen, aber das hat mich echt verwundert...
Und btw. die Squigs gehen einem derbe aufn Sack... Die können Mauern hochlaufen. Damn Cheaters xD


----------



## Rethelion (7. März 2009)

Macht mal was, nicht das Altdorf jetzt fällt...und ich noch nicht mal was machen kann -.-


----------



## Fallraen (7. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Das hatte ich noch vorm 2. Kill geschrieben da war gemeint, dass du uns in die Arbei gelaufen bist (aus der höhle raus)
> 
> Das mit dem scouten ja ich bin dir die ganze Karte hinterher geritten hab immer wieder /wave gemacht aber du warst ja mit scouten beschäftigt
> 
> ...



EH egal; hab mein account auf Eis gelegt bis Mythic was gegen das Serverbalance Problem unternimmt im generellen Sinne. Ist egal auf welchen Server man anfängt, auf kurz oder lang ist es das gleiche Problem und solang das der Fall ist werd ich was andres machen. In den Ami foren wird eh sowas von drüber geflamed. Jeder kennt die Entwicklung die ich bereits vor 16 Tagen hier ausführlich erklärt habe, jeder weiss das es so kommen wird auch wenn es viele abstreiten, aber so ist es nunmal. Jeder weiss auch das es auf den anderen großen Servern schon so der Fall ist.


----------



## Corthax (8. März 2009)

Oh man leute altdorf verteidigen macht absolut keinen spaß ohne gegner -.-

kommt ma wieder rein... das shice pq gefarme nervt total .... ich will lieber wieder massen aufeinander prallen sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (8. März 2009)

Corthax schrieb:


> Oh man leute altdorf verteidigen macht absolut keinen spaß ohne gegner -.-
> 
> kommt ma wieder rein... das shice pq gefarme nervt total .... ich will lieber wieder massen aufeinander prallen sehen
> 
> ...



Ja, sehr traurig, dass die Leute in leere Inis gehen damit sie PQs farmen. So werden wir Altdorf nicht locken!


----------



## Diven (8. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Ja, sehr traurig, dass die Leute in leere Inis gehen damit sie PQs farmen. So werden wir Altdorf nicht locken!




jo war nice nur auch sehr spät weil wir an der 2ten festung von der BW Armee fertig gemacht wurden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber wozu hat man zum glück 12h zeit


----------



## Corthax (8. März 2009)

Ey die erste halbe stunde war die ini so genial, wo 2 kts aufeinandergeprallt sind... 

aber nach und nach haben die destros die ini verlassen und ich wurde in diese trockene pve ini mitgezogen -.-


----------



## Shoho (8. März 2009)

Corthax schrieb:


> Ey die erste halbe stunde war die ini so genial, wo 2 kts aufeinandergeprallt sind...
> 
> aber nach und nach haben die destros die ini verlassen und ich wurde in diese trockene pve ini mitgezogen -.-



na immerhin kamst du rein - ich hab 2h vergebens gewartet ^^

ok nicht ganz - hab mich wie so viele andere den destros am tor entgegengeworfen =)


----------



## wh173y (8. März 2009)

waren die schon wieder in altdorf? ich hätte mich gerne eingeloggt aber ich hatte dann doch mehr getrunken als geplant 

auf jeden fall isses mir  jetzt völlig egal geworden.  und ich glaub es geht vielen so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wünsch den destru viel spaß noch beim festungsfarmen, mich wird man beim verteidigen nicht mehr sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diven (8. März 2009)

naja man darf nicht als gruppe anmelden wenn man rein will. das buggt rum lieber solo und alle suchen sich die gleiche nummer aus.
und wenn man ne leere inni hat ... einfach reloggen und neue ID aussuchen. steht ja dran wieviele von jeder seite drin sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wann kommt ihr uns mal besuchen?


----------



## Hepha (8. März 2009)

wann wir euch besuchen kommen?
das weiss nur Gott...
ne mal im Ernst. KA ob das gestern wieder geplant war von euch... (würd mich mal interessieren) schätze aber mal das war ne kurze absprache von 1-3 gilden und der rest ist AUTOMATISCH dazu gekommen.
Und wenn das so ist...
Werden wir euch wohl nie besuchen!
Es gibt auf der Seite der Ordnung 3-4 StammKT-Leader. Mehr nicht... und ich hab keine Ahnung wie es ablaufen würde wenn die nicht wären.
Dennoch guck ich mir die Entwicklung noch ca 1 Woche an. Sollte die Übermacht durch den Chartransfer spürbar sein., werd ich mir auch was überlegen.
Denn das ist ja der pure Stress! Immer aufpassen, immer wieder deffen, und NIE vorran kommen. Inis kann man ja auch kaum noch gehen weil man sich ums RVR kümmern muss... so machts kein Spass.
Ordnung kommt in den letzten Tagen doch nur zu was wenn etwas lang geplant ist und ALLE Gilden informiert wurden. Aber 3-4 mal die Woche kann man das nicht machen....
lol schon viel zu viel geschrieben...


----------



## Yronnyn (8. März 2009)

Jo der Raid war wieder geplant. 

Ich war in ne Ini und bin nu um 2 WP set items reicher.

Wayne

Gruß


----------



## Diven (8. März 2009)

Hepha schrieb:


> wann wir euch besuchen kommen?
> das weiss nur Gott...
> ne mal im Ernst. KA ob das gestern wieder geplant war von euch... (würd mich mal interessieren) schätze aber mal das war ne kurze absprache von 1-3 gilden und der rest ist AUTOMATISCH dazu gekommen.
> Und wenn das so ist...
> ...



Ich sag mal wies ablief:
Donnerstag haben die leader in unserer ally rumgeschrieben dass wir am samstag festungen angreifen wollen. War leider für manche was kurzfristig deshalb waren nicht alle KT gildenintern randvoll. Wir hatten damit im vorfeld schon so 5-6 KT, allyexterne gilden inbegriffen denen wir auch bescheid gesagt haben (waren insgesamt 8 gilden circa). bei circa 7 KT ist das zonencap für den angreifer. 
Da wir schon ein paar Erfolge vorzuweisen haben kommen die randoms (gibts die eigentlich wirklich?) auch meist mit, womit das zonencap erreicht ist.
Wir haben 1 Leader der die Positionen in der Festung ansagt (Aufgänge).

Nunja und thats it. 

Nur das neue Zonensystem ist hart...waren gestern seit 11uhr dran um die zonen dann zu dem punkt zu bringen wo se dann um 23uhr waren.
Wie schon einige Seiten vorher erwähnt. 
Setzt euch zusammen, zieht an einem Strang und das klappt. (sagt sich leichter als es ist)

Kopf Hoch! Bei uns ist auch nicht immer die 150 Mann Armee angriffsbereit bei den Waffen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ja wir hatten auch oft das Problem, dass wir allyintern mit 3-4 KT an den Festungen standen und keiner mitkam und rausgeprügelt wurden. Das hat uns aber gezeigt wo wir alles dicht machen müssen. Und nach viel Werbung darin hats dann geklappt, dass wir das Zonencap vollkriegen.

Btw: Wir hatten mal Fraps an in der Hauptstadt. Nur die 48GB müssen erstmal geschnitten werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verdamt (8. März 2009)

Also meine wenigkeit hat hier auf Averland rerolled um auf der Ordnungsseiten wieder anzufangen bin mittlerweile lvl 30 rr 28.
Ich finde es giebt genug Nachwuchs, im lowlvl bereich (auch im rvr wird hart und diszipliniert gekämpft!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Is ja klar das es hier ein paar engstirnige und sorry "ausgelutschte" Forentrolle giebt die sich in einer 

    Burg aus Rechtfertigungen verstecken. 

_aber an alle Freiheitskämpfer, Freischärler, Guerilla, Partisanen, __Untergrundkämpfer_, _Widerstandskämpfer da draussen:_

*Das Große kommt nicht allein durch Impuls zustande, sondern  ist eine Aneinanderkettung kleiner Dinge, die zu einem Ganzen vereint  worden sind.*

(Vincent van gogh)

so long 
Verdamt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormreida (8. März 2009)

Ich muss mich auch sehr bei den sicherlich 1,5 Kts in Reikland bedanken die fröhlich mit uns vor Willhelms Faust gezergt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 100m weiter oben das SFZ holen hatte ja auch keiner dran gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im allgemeinen war das alles wieder sehr durchdacht. Was leider nicht durchdacht war das ihr mit "gefühlten" 2000 Feuermagiern am glänzenden Weg standet und uns einfach nur den Arsch aufgerissen hattet. Nach gut 30min sind wir dann abgedampft haben ne kurze Pause gemacht und versucht Dönerberg und Drachenwacht gleichzeitig zu locken. Naja sagen wir mal wir hatten in Eataine schon fast lock als wir gerade ins Kadrintal einmaschiert sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja dann bisl rumgezergt im Kadrintal dann gabs anweisung "ZZ nach Eataine!" alle Gildenrolle und abgehts. Joa am Ende hatte es sich rausgestellt das es so halbwegs funktioniert hat da viele von euch noch im Kadrintal standen denk ich mal. Joa Altdorf war die erste 45min langweilig. War in einer ID mit 10 Ordlern ... haben dann 2x die PQ gemacht und sind dann in 1376 gegangen wo 48 Destros auf 48 Ordler trafen was sehr lustig und auch taktisch war. 

Problem für euch Ordler ist jetzt, wir wissen fürs nächste mal wie wir euch Altdorf locken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also es war ein genialer ... naja sagen wir TAG voller RvR und meiner Meinung auch Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so far
Stormreida

P.S.: An die Ordnung noch eine Frage.... habt ihr viel "nachwuchs" von Middenland und so bekommen ? Hab gestern Ordler gesehen die ich noch nie vorher getötet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (8. März 2009)

hoffen wir mal das wirklich soviel nachwuchs im low is, weil ich seh mim twink im low halt eher.. twinks.
Wenn wr nicht bald paar mehr leutz werden wirds halt beim deffen bleiben die nächste zeit.
Und dadurch das die destros zus. dazu das sie halt durch masse leichter nach vorne kommen auchnoch ihre sets voll bekommen, wirds nicht leichter.


----------



## Krawuzi (8. März 2009)

Stormreida schrieb:


> Problem für euch Ordler ist jetzt, wir wissen fürs nächste mal wie wir euch Altdorf locken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wissen ist eine Sache, solange wir Leute haben, die lieber leere Inis joinen um die PQ zu machen wird das nix.


----------



## Andi89 (8. März 2009)

Das hab ich schon mal im Reichsgardisten-Ally-Forum geschrieben, aber ich denke mal es hat Allgemeingültigkeit also:




> Unser Problem war das wir gestern den ganzen Nachmittag über (zumindest von 16 bis 24 Uhr) keine einzige Burg im T4 einnehmen konnten und alles rot war.
> Bsp.
> 3 KTs (1 Ally, 2 überraschen gut organisierte Random) versuchen in Donnerberg eine Burg zu holen.
> Am Anfang läuft alles gut, nur 10 Deffer, wir kommen durchs erste Tor ohne Probleme.
> ...


----------



## Corthax (8. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Wissen ist eine Sache, solange wir Leute haben, die lieber leere Inis joinen um die PQ zu machen wird das nix.


jo so ist das... anscheinend ist das bei eurer seite auch so wie bei uns... schön leere inis farmen... das macht warhammer aber nich aus -.-


----------



## Clashmaniac (8. März 2009)

warum postest du hier geheime informationen unserer ally?
Pssssst.


----------



## Diven (8. März 2009)

naja fest aufgeteilt sind die zonen bei uns nicht wirklich. aber wenn man son keep hat gibts halt gildenxp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist so ziemlich der hauptgrund zum claimen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und natürlich die gildenrp die man bekommt wenn angreifer sterben


----------



## Corthax (8. März 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> warum postest du hier geheime informationen unserer ally?
> Pssssst.



Ich wusste es 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corthax (8. März 2009)

leute lasst uns doch mal die chaoswüste... büdde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (8. März 2009)

Diven schrieb:


> Ich sag mal wies ablief:
> Donnerstag haben die leader in unserer ally rumgeschrieben dass wir am samstag festungen angreifen wollen. War leider für manche was kurzfristig deshalb waren nicht alle KT gildenintern randvoll. Wir hatten damit im vorfeld schon so 5-6 KT, allyexterne gilden inbegriffen denen wir auch bescheid gesagt haben (waren insgesamt 8 gilden circa). bei circa 7 KT ist das zonencap für den angreifer.
> Da wir schon ein paar Erfolge vorzuweisen haben kommen die randoms (gibts die eigentlich wirklich?) auch meist mit, womit das zonencap erreicht ist.
> Wir haben 1 Leader der die Positionen in der Festung ansagt (Aufgänge).
> ...



Das Problem ist, das ihr dafür 1-2 Tage braucht (Freitag/Samstag) wir 2-3 Wochen um die gleiche Anzahl zu stellen. Merkt ihr das Problem? Und wenn man das alle 2-3 Wochen mal macht, stehn 3 komplette Def-KTS noch vorm Lock in der Festung und da ihr wirklich sehr viele Schwarzorks, Chosens habt ist das ein "kleines" Problem. Während bei uns keiner Lust hat 3 mal am Tag ne Festung zu deffen.


----------



## Corthax (8. März 2009)

BAM BAM Schlund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corthax (8. März 2009)

oh mann leute wie viele tanks habt ihr denn da drin??? das tor das wird ja in akkordarbeit gereppt xD


----------



## Diven (8. März 2009)

ist wohl die rache für glänzender weg gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corthax (8. März 2009)

hmmm... ich glaube das haben wir auch nur gepackt, weil wir den helden runtergebuggt haben -.-

aber es ging ja nich ma n rezz, das war ja das allerschlimmste... ich konnt niemanden rezzen, weil ich zu erschrocken war oO...

das is doch nich normal oder?


----------



## Fallraen (8. März 2009)

Aber zu der Frage von vorhin, ich denke (rein Subjektiv) hat Order mehr Spieler dazu bekommen als Destro von Middenland. Also es wurde Signifikant/ein gutes Stück besser. Unerwartet, aber denke zumindest (Subjektiv). Die Tatsache das der Festungsraid (wo ich dc hatte und dann keine lust mehr) geglückt ist und eher eine Spontane Aktion war, muss ich sagen bin ich sehr überrascht. Mal gucken wie sich das weiter Entwickelt.


----------



## Diven (8. März 2009)

Corthax schrieb:


> hmmm... ich glaube das haben wir auch nur gepackt, weil wir den helden runtergebuggt haben -.-
> 
> aber es ging ja nich ma n rezz, das war ja das allerschlimmste... ich konnt niemanden rezzen, weil ich zu erschrocken war oO...
> 
> das is doch nich normal oder?



sowohl angreifer als auch deffer können nicht gerezzt werden, solange der lord im kampf ist. deshalb kannste die deffer oben ausräuchern wenn du unten alles dicht machst. der lord muss aber infight bleiben sonst bringts wieder nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazoman (8. März 2009)

Corthax schrieb:


> hmmm... ich glaube das haben wir auch nur gepackt, weil wir den helden runtergebuggt haben -.-
> 
> ...



achso? _glaubst _du?


----------



## Corthax (8. März 2009)

mazoman schrieb:


> achso? _glaubst _du?


hmm... evtl. wäre es etwas schwierig geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yogi Flop (8. März 2009)

Ihr könnt echt nur froh sein, das wir keinen Gm erreichen konnten wie ihr am letzten Sonntag.


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (8. März 2009)

Yogi schrieb:


> Ihr könnt echt nur froh sein, das wir keinen Gm erreichen konnten wie ihr am letzten Sonntag.



und? was hätte der gesagt? Richtig! Kennen das Problem arbeiten dran..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corthax (8. März 2009)

Yogi schrieb:


> Ihr könnt echt nur froh sein, das wir keinen Gm erreichen konnten wie ihr am letzten Sonntag.



man man man... gönnen kann man der ordnung wohl mal echt nix... mit dem run hier haben einige aus meinem kt wieder hoffnung geschöpft... ich bin froh, dass das so geschehen is...


so ne große demütigung is das ja wohl nich... ich meine die zerstörung hat altdorf die letzten wochen schon 3 mal belagert...


----------



## Diven (8. März 2009)

bei uns hat der gm den lord unverwundbar gemacht und gedroht die ganze zone zurückzusetzen....also viel spaß bei der 2ten festung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (8. März 2009)

Diven schrieb:


> bei uns hat der gm den lord unverwundbar gemacht und gedroht die ganze zone zurückzusetzen....also viel spaß bei der 2ten festung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Echt? Nice uns hat einer gesagt er kann nix machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diven (8. März 2009)

Nachtwolf schrieb:


> Echt? Nice uns hat einer gesagt er kann nix machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo deshalb immer lord im lordraum mit allen adds tanken sonst wird doof .... der lord war in dem try da 10min lang immun das is klasse .....also das leben eingefroren...


----------



## Yogi Flop (8. März 2009)

Das Problem ist einfach, das wohl offensichtlich mit zweierlei Mass gemessen wird.
Bei euch ist es ok, bei uns wird was gemacht.

Allerdings gönne ich es euch mal ne Erfolgserlebnis zu haben.
Schön wäre es nur gewesen wenn ihr es verdient hättet.


----------



## Clashmaniac (8. März 2009)

Corthax schrieb:


> Ich wusste es
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was wusstest du?


----------



## Fallraen (8. März 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> was wusstest du?



Ich war nicht dabei, aber: Wenn der lord runterbugged, was ja nicht absichtlich ist, haut man drauf. Es wird keiner seinem KT einbleun können den lord nu in ruhe zu lassen wenn 150 spieler unten im Raum stehn. Daher find ichs beschissen das nen GM den Unverwundbar macht, anstatt das Mythic das Problem mal behebt.


----------



## Corthax (8. März 2009)

hmmm... wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil würde ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... hab mir mal ein paar posts weiter vorn durchgelesen und habe gemerkt, dass das zitat irgendwie überflüssig war xD


----------



## Clashmaniac (8. März 2009)

Corthax schrieb:


> hmmm... wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil würde ich sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich versteh immernonit was du meinst.
Naja... weiter, grad isja wieder was los.


----------



## Krawuzi (8. März 2009)

Also was ihr 4 Ordis, vor ca. 40 Minuten in Kraz Dammaz abgezogen habt ist eine absolute Frechheit. 
In Amiland reden sie vom Bannhammer hier merke ich nicht. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass alle Exploiter egal welche Fraktion edlich mal gebannt werden, damit die die fair spielen den Spielspaß haben die sie verdienen.


----------



## Yogi Flop (8. März 2009)

Um das nochmal klarzustellen. Vor 1 Stunde wurden 2 KT`s aufgehalten von 4 Deffern (beobachtet von einem HK).
Diese 4 Deffer konnten mehrmals das Tor instant von 49 % auf 100 % reppen.
Nett, sehr nett.
Offensichtlich haben die Middenländer ne paar Tricks mitgebracht.


----------



## Corthax (8. März 2009)

Yogi schrieb:


> Um das nochmal klarzustellen. Vor 1 Stunde wurden 2 KT`s aufgehalten von 4 Deffern (beobachtet von einem HK).
> Diese 4 Deffer konnten mehrmals das Tor instant von 49 % auf 100 % reppen.
> Nett, sehr nett.
> Offensichtlich haben die Middenländer ne paar Tricks mitgebracht.





watt??? wie soll denn sowas gehen???


----------



## HGVermillion (8. März 2009)

Bugusing halt, wie genau weis ich nicht, aber früher konnt man die Tore mit Heilzaubern wiederherstellen, oder die Rufrangfähigkeit die einen das Tor reppen lässt ist verbugged, vermutungen gibts also viele, hoffen wir einfach auf entsprechende Konsequenzen.


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (8. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wünschen, dass alle Exploiter egal welche Fraktion edlich mal gebannt werden, damit die die fair spielen den Spielspaß haben die sie verdienen.



Und da geb ich dir mal sowas von recht seh ich auch so. 

Aber bitte beschwert euch jetzt nicht das wir den Lord, wenn es so war, unten gelegt haben. Blättert mal bitte ein paar Seiten weiter vor wo wir als doof und dumm bezeichnet wurden weil wir nicht runter gerusht sind als ihr den Lord unten hattet.


----------



## Krawuzi (8. März 2009)

Nachtwolf schrieb:


> Aber bitte beschwert euch jetzt nicht das wir den Lord, wenn es so war, unten gelegt haben. Blättert mal bitte ein paar Seiten weiter vor wo wir als doof und dumm bezeichnet wurden weil wir nicht runter gerusht sind als ihr den Lord unten hattet.



Hab ich ja nicht gesagt und hab ich auch nicht gemeint!


----------



## Clashmaniac (8. März 2009)

wird das unmögliche möglich liebe order kollegen?


----------



## Clashmaniac (8. März 2009)

okayokay, ernsthaft, was macht die festungstür grade? hat die autorep?


----------



## Krawuzi (8. März 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> okayokay, ernsthaft, was macht die festungstür grade? hat die autorep?



Nope aber wir haben eine neue Sicherheitstür eingebaut


----------



## Brauseklaus (8. März 2009)

Hier herrscht nunmal Ordnung die neue Reppschlange


http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/7730/reppschlange.jpg


----------



## Corthax (8. März 2009)

ich weiß es nich xD... aber wir haben wenig heiler in unsrem kt ... is ziemlich übel

... schauen wir mal, wie es ausgeht!


Zu den waffen meine brüder und schwestern!


----------



## Clashmaniac (8. März 2009)

nice, bei uns sind genug fernkaempfer wohl leechweise afk und gucken irgentwo gehn himmel.
gibt wohl keinen.
Traurig. echt.


EDIT:

wenn ich da die leute sehe die in die Zone gehen aber AFK sind.. ECHT.. ZUM KOTZEN!!!.


----------



## Stormreida (8. März 2009)

Neeeeeeeeeeeee aber wir haben ne Repschlange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild: http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/6615/stormreida023.jpg


hihi


edith sagt: ach damn verpeilt hatte schon einer postet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corthax (8. März 2009)

Brauseklaus schrieb:


> Hier herrscht nunmal Ordnung die neue Reppschlange
> 
> 
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/7730/reppschlange.jpg


alter wie krank xD... ihr seid alle verrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brauseklaus (8. März 2009)

Macht ma mehr Damage aufs Tor da ich muss schon warten wenn ich an der Reihe bin


----------



## Clashmaniac (8. März 2009)

ach schön wie jetzt wieder die arroganz kommt.
wenn man sonst keine freude hat.

Ich für meinen teil finde bei sowas das reppen leicht fragwürdig...


----------



## Diven (8. März 2009)

ähm was habt ihr denn gestern im glänzenden weg gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darklegun (8. März 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> ach schön wie jetzt wieder die arroganz kommt.
> wenn man sonst keine freude hat.
> 
> Ich für meinen teil finde bei sowas das reppen leicht fragwürdig...





Die Frage ist doch was du daran Fragwürdig findest, die Ordnung kann das genau so wie die Zerstörung und wir haben mit der Zerstörung auch schon oft genug vor Toren gestanden die trotz massiven DMGs nicht im Life gefallen sind.... 

Beide Seiten können es damit ist es fair und nur ne Sache von Koordination.


----------



## Fallraen (8. März 2009)

mal abgesehn von der völlig unangebrachten rep-situation vom balancing her - war es wesentlich schlimmer das wir 6 sec delay hatten. war iwo bei 250 dps von normal 550-650 auf son kack tor Oo. Bzgl. Glänzender Weg, das kannste nich vergleichen wir ham wesentlich weniger tanks im allgemeinen (ihr habt vorallem doch sehr viel chosens/blackorks) aber eh egal, hätten das tor aufgekriegt ohne das lag.


----------



## HGVermillion (8. März 2009)

Ich seh schon, als nächstes wird die Reperatur von Toren generft.


----------



## Clashmaniac (8. März 2009)

nanana ich habs jetzt zum ersten mal gesehen, und finde es fragwürdig, egal welche seite es macht.
immerhin kann man so mit genug tanks die komplette konfrontation umgehen, da dank maximaler spielermenge im gebiet ja der damage begrenzt ist.
Also.. Scheisse.. beidseitig.

Ob wir oder ihr das macht ist mir dabei wums.


----------



## Diven (8. März 2009)

wäre für beide seiten begrüßenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corthax (8. März 2009)

ohja... das reppen is eindeutig zu stark...


is doch langweilig in der burg nur auf heißen kohlen zu sitzen oder gefällt euch das auf en zinnenstehen und runterblicken?

mir nich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (8. März 2009)

echt beschissen, heute hätten wirs mal verdient und können wegen ner 10 oder wieviel tanks schlange nicht rein.
Ae vorm tor = Inst down als tank. ..hachja.


----------



## Darklegun (8. März 2009)

Finde das reppen schon so in Ordnung.
Mein braucht ja mittlerweile die Tore nicht mehr down machen um den boss zu legen, da ja bestimmte Klassen durch die Hintertüren können.
Stand selber schon mal unten vor dem Tor als die Hexenkrieger und Barbaren oben den Boss gelegt haben.

Der Lag ist pbrigens bei beiden Seiten so enorm... also 4-5 secs verzögerung hat man momentan schon



Clashmaniac schrieb:


> echt beschissen, heute hätten wirs mal verdient und können wegen ner 10 oder wieviel tanks schlange nicht rein.
> Ae vorm tor = Inst down als tank. ..hachja.




ist doch wenn die Ordnung defft nicht anders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yogi Flop (8. März 2009)

Naja diese Festung hättet ihr euch verdient, die erste aber nicht.
So ist das ganze dann wieder ausgeglichen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foxmaster92 (8. März 2009)

Hythel grüßt Ordnung! Hythel grüßt Ordnung!
Macht es eigentlich viel Spaß vor dem Tor zu sterben?


----------



## Clashmaniac (8. März 2009)

Jo, is bei uns nicht anders, aber das reppen machts frustrierender wenn man mal wiede rnach som gewaltakt kurz davor steht, und wegen soner unbalancierten sache wieder nicht rein kann.
Das ihr das sportlicher sehen könnt wo ihr andauernt soweit vor seid ist klar.
Naja, mal sehen wann wirs wieder soweit schaffen.


Edit: Und wieder arroganz eines destros, 92 beim namen sagt alles.


----------



## Fallraen (8. März 2009)

Darklegun schrieb:


> Finde das reppen schon so in Ordnung.
> Mein braucht ja mittlerweile die Tore nicht mehr down machen um den boss zu legen, da ja bestimmte Klassen durch die Hintertüren können.
> Stand selber schon mal unten vor dem Tor als die Hexenkrieger und Barbaren oben den Boss gelegt haben.
> 
> ...



Zum einen reden wir hier von Festungen und wir ein paar DDs nen Festungslord legen wollen ist mir schleierhaft. Zum anderen funktionieren Dietriche nicht bei Festungen. Und zu guter letzt, hat man beim reppen zwar den delay, aber das ist bei weitem nicht so schlimm wenn der gesamte dmg nur 20% seines Potientials fahren kann und somit gegen das Reppen (was an und für sich nichtmal so stark wäre ohne den lag) machen können. Das sind die Fakten.


----------



## Corthax (8. März 2009)

seit doch froh, dass wir so dämlich sind und bis zum ende bleiben, wir hätten genau so gut nach den ersten 5 minuten wieder abziehen können!

naja... war aber ein sehr genialer tag!... vielen dank an die ordnung und natürlich auch an die gegenseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... das nächste mal sehen wir uns hoffentlich in der unvermeidlichen wieder.


----------



## Clashmaniac (8. März 2009)

jep, auf 5 werktage Pq farmen in Altdorf. Ich freu mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dissignator (8. März 2009)

Sollte so geregelt werden wie in DAoC ... Reppen nur möglich wenn Burg nicht unter Belagerung und fertig. Wenn es die Deffer schaffen die Angreifer zurück zu schlagen, dann können sie ja das Tor in Ruhe wieder auf 100% bringen. Aber so ist das echt albern. Man bekomm das Tor zu 100% nicht auf wenn da so ne Schlange steht.


----------



## Yogi Flop (8. März 2009)

Ich war auch ehrlichgesagt sehr überrascht, das ihr nicht nach 30 min gegangen seid.
Ich vermute mal das ist der jungendliche Enthusiasmus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und danke für 2189 Ruf.


----------



## Clashmaniac (8. März 2009)

die scheisse is das das tor auch so wohlmöglich viiiel zu lange gehalten haette.

Wir hatten halt kaum fernkaempfer oder aber die waren afk, und vorm tor gings als tank inst. down.
tja.
Irgentwas muss das tor auch killen.

Vote for 1min afk server kick in dem gebiet.

@ yogi

Hachja, dann warst du das also als da paarmal stand "ihr sterbt durch - Große Klappe und nix dahinter - " ich verstehe.


----------



## Yogi Flop (8. März 2009)

Durch mich stirbst du nicht, denn ich bin Schamie.
Und so ein schöner Abend wo man wenig zu tun hat ist echt lustig.


----------



## Brauseklaus (8. März 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Jo, is bei uns nicht anders, aber das reppen machts frustrierender wenn man mal wiede rnach som gewaltakt kurz davor steht, und wegen soner unbalancierten sache wieder nicht rein kann.
> Das ihr das sportlicher sehen könnt wo ihr andauernt soweit vor seid ist klar.
> Naja, mal sehen wann wirs wieder soweit schaffen.
> 
> ...





Aha wenn die Feuermages uns vorm Tor wegnuken und Ihr das Tor reppt wie Sau nennt Ihr das also "Operation Pummelluff" gelungen eine Meisterleistung der Taktik und wenn Wir das machen ist es Unbalanced ?


----------



## Krawuzi (8. März 2009)

Also manchmal versteh ich die Spieler hier nicht!

Die Ordnung reppt gestern das Tor vom glänzenden Weg so, dass wir nicht rein kommen, das ist ok wenns die Destros machen oh weh ganz schlecht. 

Dann lese ich es ist unfair wenn die Destros das machen, weil wir ja viel mehr Tanks haben als die Ordnung. Also ist die Zerstörung schuld, dass die Ordnung keine Tanks hat?

Aber auch die Destro seite, sehr seltsam. Wenn wir den Lord einen Stock tiefer killen weil er halt dort ist ist das ok, wenn das die Ordnung macht ist das übel?

Naja manchen macht das Spiel offenbar ohne weinen oder flamen keinen Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (8. März 2009)

Yogi schrieb:


> Hey ich bin Heiler, ich bin er der passive Teil .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hmpf :-/
musstest überhaupt was heilen?


----------



## Mightymo (8. März 2009)

echt beschissen, heute hätten wirs mal verdient und können wegen ner 10 oder wieviel tanks schlange nicht rein.
Ae vorm tor = Inst down als tank. ..hachja.



Ihr habt es verdient???? Das ich nicht lache. durch das 2 malige buggen des Keeplords im schlund habt ihr euch nen tritt in den arsch verdient. Könnt froh sein das die GMs keine eier in der Hose haben und euch damit haben durchkommen lassen. Ihr seid nurnoch peinlich Ordis.


----------



## jackLuzifer (8. März 2009)

tja leute von der order meint ihr uns ging es gestern anders ? wo ihr uns vor der festung weggebombt habt ? 

nein .... aber da war es ja in ordnung ... da wart ihr ja die helden ...

jetzt habt ihr an eigenen leib erfahren wie scheiße es ist und schwupp seid ihr ja wieder die helden,
wir sind die bösen weil wir ja genauso spielen wie ihr es macht ...

rofl rofl ... das reppen geändert werden muss steht fest aber uns deswegen anpissen ist ne schweinerei wenn man es selbst nicht anders macht


----------



## Diven (8. März 2009)

du weißt dass yogi destro ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (8. März 2009)

Mightymo schrieb:


> Ihr habt es verdient???? Das ich nicht lache. durch das 2 malige buggen des Keeplords im schlund habt ihr euch nen tritt in den arsch verdient. Könnt froh sein das die GMs keine eier in der Hose haben und euch damit haben durchkommen lassen. Ihr seid nurnoch peinlich Ordis.




Wie schon gesagt wurde macht ihr das auch, verdient weil wir heute genug an masse geworfen haben und orga gepasst hat.
Ausserdem waren wir trotz haeufiger gewaltakte noch nie soweit, anders als ihr.

Wenns um die Anzahl der Bugs die ausgenutzt wurden bisher geht, da sind wir ungefaehr auf einer wellenlaenge, da kannste die selber einen innen arsch geben.
Wette die Gms haben sich das selbe gedacht.

Und wie gesagt, das mit dem tor rep finde ich allgemein scheisse, da abzusehen ist wenn alle tanks reppen koennen das standart sein wird, und dann halt Niemand mehr ne festung legt in so fällen, was einfach scheisse ist.
Für beide seiten.


wenn ihr jetzt die nächsten tage 3 mal oder what (ihr steht ja haeufiger vorne) wegen der scheisse nicht weiter kommt werdet ihr genauso heulen.
Es ist unser größter erfolg bisher.. und wegen dem scheiss gabs keinen.. und das ist halt.. ekelisch.


----------



## Corthax (8. März 2009)

Mightymo schrieb:


> echt beschissen, heute hätten wirs mal verdient und können wegen ner 10 oder wieviel tanks schlange nicht rein.
> Ae vorm tor = Inst down als tank. ..hachja.
> 
> 
> ...



ohman ohmann... werd erwachsen!... das spiel is noch nich ausgereift! soviel ich weiß, haben es die destros iwann mal genau so versucht bzw. aus geschafft... kennst du den spruch mit dem glashaus? ich versteh nicht, warum man sich ausserhalb des games so aufführen muss... 


ich würde gerne mal wissen, was du sagen würdest, wenn jeder ordnungsspieler seinen account canceln würde und averland nur noch von zersörungsspielern bevölkert wäre... wärst du dann glücklich?


----------



## Skatero (8. März 2009)

Wir haben im Schlund keine Beutel bekommen, reggt euch nicht auf. Übrigens waren zu erst alle oben und sind langsam gestorben, weil nicht gerezzt werde konnte, da der Festungslord im Kampf war. Niemand wusste etwas davon.
Danach haben wir es bemerkt und sind nach unten gegangen. Der wäre nämlich nicht nach oben gegangen.


----------



## Diven (8. März 2009)

> wenn ihr jetzt die nächsten tage 3 mal oder what (ihr steht ja haeufiger vorne) wegen der scheisse nicht weiter kommt werdet ihr genauso heulen.
> Es ist unser größter erfolg bisher.. und wegen dem scheiss gabs keinen.. und das ist halt.. ekelisch.


was glaubste was bei uns los war ....anstatt um 18uhr den lock herbeiführen um 23uhr. Konnten wieder einige nicht den Stadtkampf sehn (auch beidseitig). und das nur weil der AoE und Rep so stark sind.


----------



## Clashmaniac (8. März 2009)

Diven schrieb:


> was glaubste was bei uns los war ....anstatt um 18uhr den lock herbeiführen um 23uhr. Konnten wieder einige nicht den Stadtkampf sehn (auch beidseitig). und das nur weil der AoE und Rep so stark sind.




ja, wie gesagt, ich finds fuer euch, und auch für uns scheisse. da es halt daemlich ist.
AE ist logischerweise wenns zuviele aeler mit heal im ruecken zu stark, rep bei zuvielen tanks.
das ist halt einfach logisch.
deswegen traurig das nichts gemacht wird.

Weil.. genutzt wird sowas immer. Bald wird überall ne REPtruppe das deffen übernehmen, weil.. wozu konfrontation wenn man das tor einfach auf unzerstörbar halten kann.
Oder AE wie doof.. weil.. wozu was andres machen wenn AE den tordurchgang zum Inst.Killer macht.

Und ernsthaft.. ich hab kein bock in soner repschlange hinterm tor zu stehen und auf meinen einsatz zu warten, gut das ich mim tank den RR nonit habe.


----------



## Krawuzi (8. März 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> wenn ihr jetzt die nächsten tage 3 mal oder what (ihr steht ja haeufiger vorne) wegen der scheisse nicht weiter kommt werdet ihr genauso heulen.
> Es ist unser größter erfolg bisher.. und wegen dem scheiss gabs keinen.. und das ist halt.. ekelisch.



MOMENT MAL!

Mit dem Scheiß habt ihr gestern begonnen! IHR habt das am glänzenden Weg abgezogen also jamer uns jetzt nichts vor!


----------



## Fallraen (8. März 2009)

Der Rep sollte einen 10 min CD bekommen; ist beidseitig mist - aber ich fand es garnicht so dramatisch, eher die Tatsache einfach bei 6s delay die attacker keine Chancen haben auch nur annähernd den DPS zu bringen der benötigt wird gegen eine Repschlange. Wie gesagt, war bei 250 von normal 600 ca. auf son Tor. Und das Destro einfach sehr viele Chosens/Schwarzorks hat ist halt so; sind stylische klassen - dafür haben wir wohl 500 mehr BW's als ihr sorcs... ^^ wer spielt schon gern zwerge und elfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Naja Lag owns KT, den rep hätte man wohl unter normalen bedingen gegengedpsd.


----------



## Clashmaniac (8. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> MOMENT MAL!
> 
> Mit dem Scheiß habt ihr gestern begonnen! IHR habt das am glänzenden Weg abgezogen also jamer uns jetzt nichts vor!




BOAH.. ey.. wie oft noch.. ich jammer beidseitig.. weils KACKE IS... und wir sind nicht im kindergarten, wer damit angefangen hat ismir egal...
Als ob ihr das jetzt als REVANCHE auch so gemacht habt... es war einfach so weil ihr soviele tanks am start hattet.
Bei uns war das wohl genausowenig geplant.. waren halt nur zuviele tanks da.. wodurch das reppen halt... SCHEISSE wird.


----------



## Schlächter1 (8. März 2009)

hiho, ich spiele sigmarprieserin auf so einem server für test accounts. nun habe ich vor mir das spiel zu kaufen, kann ich dann so ohne weiteres auf averland transen und kostet das transen etwas?


----------



## Skatero (8. März 2009)

Auf welchem Server spielst du jetzt?
Naja die anderen können dir die Frage auch beantworten, ich gehe off. Gn8


----------



## Krawuzi (8. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Der Rep sollte einen 10 min CD bekommen;



Ich bin eher für 15 Minuten!


----------



## Clashmaniac (8. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Ich bin eher für 15 Minuten!



ich bin eher fürn debuff auf der tür, durch den die tür nach nem rep nichtmehr gereppt werden kann.
sagen wa.. 5 minuten.
Dadurch ist die Menge der repper dann nämlich egal. Alle 5 min wirds maximal gereppt. Ende.


oder reppen wird kanalisiert, bricht bei damage aufs tor. So kanns einer auf max reppen, aber eben nur wenns grade nicht attacked wird, also wenn der zerg weggedraengt wird oder halt garnitmehr da is.


oder reppen weg und dem tor grundsaetzlich ne reg. geben.


----------



## Schlächter1 (9. März 2009)

ich spiele noch auf carroburg.


----------



## Hepha (9. März 2009)

Krawutzi
Beim Fleischerpass am Mittwoch hat das begonnen...


----------



## Brauseklaus (9. März 2009)

Ja und davor habt Ihr das im Reikwald gemacht


----------



## Corthax (9. März 2009)

is shice egal, wer damit angefangen hat leute... der mist soll aufhören... cooldown von 15 min etc.

wichtig is, dass da was passiert, sonst is es für beide seiten ja absolut beschissen festungen zu raiden!


----------



## Clashmaniac (9. März 2009)

aber hat was knuffiges wie ihr hier so

"DU HAST ANGEFANGEN!!!"
"NE DU ;("
"DU!!! UND DU BIST DOOF!"
"VIEL DOOFA DU UND ZUERST !!"
"IMMER 10 ma mehr wie du"
"O_o ;("

Ich finde wir sollten uns beidseitig klar sein das es scheisse ist und uns daran hindert uns gegenseitig auf die mütze zu geben, so wie es der große warhammer gott gewollt hat.
Oder wollen mir die tanks erzählen das sie Items und Ruf gefarmt haben um bei nem def sich in ne schlange zu stellen und immer wieder mal zu reppen, weil das die effektivste art ist zu deffen..?

Das ich von nem Zerg niedergemäht werde weil wir nicht genug leutz aufe beine gestellt bekommen ist eine sache, da werde ich sauer und spiel weiter.
Aber überlegen zu sein und wegen sonem Zeugs nicht vorran zu kommen stinkt. So richtig.

Da is die eine Seite genauso stinkig wie die andere und ich.

Ich möchte nicht die Seite sein die besser oder schlechter es festungstor reppt... des geht irgentwie an allem vorbei.


----------



## Corthax (9. März 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Oder wollen mir die tanks erzählen das sie Items und Ruf gefarmt haben um bei nem def sich in ne schlange zu stellen und immer wieder mal zu reppen, weil das die effektivste art ist zu deffen..?


xD... das is geil!


----------



## Brauseklaus (9. März 2009)

Naja zumindest sind Wir uns alle Einig darüber was noch gemacht werden muss und heben Uns unsere Kritik alle fürs offizielle Forum auf und dort kann es auch nichtmehr Ignoriert werden und nu hoffe ich das dieser Threat nun endlich geschlossen wird.


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (9. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Naja manchen macht das Spiel offenbar ohne weinen oder flamen keinen Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich muß sagen habe beim lesen schon oft meinen Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. Nette Tank/repp Schlange aber mal ehrlich was genau macht Mercedes in der Schlange? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (9. März 2009)

Nachtwolf schrieb:


> P.S. Nette Tank/repp Schlange aber mal ehrlich was genau macht Mercedes in der Schlange?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weißt eh Hexenbiatch die gieren nach Ruhm und drängen sich vor jede Kamera 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazoman (9. März 2009)

Brauseklaus schrieb:


> Naja zumindest sind Wir uns alle Einig darüber was noch gemacht werden muss und heben Uns unsere Kritik alle fürs offizielle Forum auf und dort kann es auch nichtmehr Ignoriert werden und nu hoffe ich das dieser Threat nun endlich geschlossen wird.



spart euch euer gejammer bitte für seiten wie diese auf und müllt nicht das offizielle forum mit euren ergüßen zu. 
ich hab' keinen bock, im offiziellen forum im spam zu ertrinken, danke.


----------



## Wunde (9. März 2009)

Ein RVR Spiel ohne einen richtig schönen saftigen mecker-flame-habteuchlieb-KRIEG-böse-beleidigenden-weinenden-lachenden-nervenden-bescheuerten-Threat ist doch nur halb so witzig. Ganz im Ernst, und da geb ich meinem Vorredner Nachtwolf recht, ich amüsiere mich beim Lesen großartig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fands nur schade, daß so schnell die Festung überfüllt war, daß wieder keine Möglichkeit da war noch hinzukommen und mitzumischen. Naja, das Gezerge vor dem Warcamp hat wenigstens bisschen entschädigt. Aber gelagged wie Hölle, eine spontan Aktion (0sek castzeit) hat 10 sek gedauert, bis ich eine Reaktion gesehen hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arminace (9. März 2009)

he clashmaniac ... ich muss sagen du hast mich überrascht...


dein letzter post ist wirklich vernünftig


----------



## Snowhawk (9. März 2009)

whooot? Order beschwert sich zusätzlich über zuwenig Fernkämpfer obwohl seit Patch alle BWs aus dem Loch gekrochen kommen?
ahja... schon blöd wenn natürlich 99% auf AOE Dmg geskillt sind und net auf Singletarget fürs Tor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der LAG gestern vor dem Warcampf war echt krass... hatte schon Angst die Zone kackt ab... wär auch mal was neues... Statt früher der Zonencrash durch Festung jetzt neu Zonencrassh durch Vorgebiet Festung *lach* So wie damals in Etaine *g*... wenns jetzt immer wieder Zonencrash wegen Kämpfen VOR der Festung gibt, was dann wohl Mythic plant? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## superelton86 (9. März 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Edit: Und wieder arroganz eines destros, 92 beim namen sagt alles.



Haha, genau das selbe hab ich mir auch gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oggy4tw (9. März 2009)

ach hauptsache leben in der bude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazoman (9. März 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> Ein RVR Spiel ohne einen richtig schönen saftigen mecker-flame-habteuchlieb-KRIEG-böse-beleidigenden-weinenden-lachenden-nervenden-bescheuerten-Threat ist doch nur halb so witzig. Ganz im Ernst, und da geb ich meinem Vorredner Nachtwolf recht, ich amüsiere mich beim Lesen großartig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn ich lachen will, schau' ich hier vorbei; wenn ich aber seriöse diskussionen mit intelligenten/relevanten inhalten suche, erwarte ich mir, diese in den offiziellen foren finden zu können - ohne mich vorher mit der machete durch den spamdschungel hacken zu müssen.


----------



## oggy4tw (9. März 2009)

ach wenigstens gibts hier immer was neues zum lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasumifrabu (9. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Also was ihr 4 Ordis, vor ca. 40 Minuten in Kraz Dammaz abgezogen habt ist eine absolute Frechheit.
> In Amiland reden sie vom Bannhammer hier merke ich nicht. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass alle Exploiter egal welche Fraktion edlich mal gebannt werden, damit die die fair spielen den Spielspaß haben die sie verdienen.






Yogi schrieb:


> Um das nochmal klarzustellen. Vor 1 Stunde wurden 2 KT`s aufgehalten von 4 Deffern (beobachtet von einem HK).
> Diese 4 Deffer konnten mehrmals das Tor instant von 49 % auf 100 % reppen.
> Nett, sehr nett.
> Offensichtlich haben die Middenländer ne paar Tricks mitgebracht.



Nur um das nochmal klarzustellen falls es aus dem Thread hier noch nicht hervorgegangen sein sollte. Ich war einer der 6-7 Deffer im Keep, und wir konnten *nichts* dafür dass sich das Tor immer wieder hochgereppt hat. Das ganze ist glaube 5x passiert, nur beim Tor des Innenkeeps. Bereits nach dem ersten mal wurde ein Ticket erstellt von uns. Wie Yogi schon geschrieben hat, wenn das Tor die 49% erreichte sprang es automatisch wieder auf 100. Unsere Tanks hatten es schon bei Werten um 70% gereppt.

Ansonsten kann ich mich hier dem letzten Satz von Krawuzi nur anschließen!!!


----------



## Rorgak (9. März 2009)

Also wenn man sich die mühe macht und hier ein paar Seiten liest kommt man sich wie im Kindergarten vor:

"....buääähhhh der macht das...."

"...ihr habt das auch gemacht...."

Solltet ihr nicht alle gemeinsam erkennen, das eine Belagerung/Verteidigung nicht zu einem Wettreparieren verkommen sollte?

Hat Warhammer nicht mit epischen Schlachten geworben? Ist das Torreparieren eine epische Schlacht? 

Das das durch eine Wand rezzen bugusing ist sollte allen bekannt sein, ebenso wie ABSICHTLICHES pullen des Lords nach sonst wo hin. 

Und für die Ordnung ist es wichtig eine Chance zu haben das Endziel die Stadt zu erobern, sollte dies aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht möglich sein, senkt das die Moral und Motivation der Ordler. Wenn man War spielt möchte man auch mal die Hauptstadt sehen! Wird man nie die Möglichkeit haben, nunja die Folgen kann sich jeder ausmalen wie er will.

P.S.: Ab Mittwoch lass ich mich noch gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen um bei WAR zu bleiben.


----------



## Thargu (9. März 2009)

hehe Operation Pickachu ;D

stellt man sich irgendwie lustig vor :-)

Pooookeeeebaaaaall fliieeeeeg......!

Los Los Wuschig-Zwerg Setzt Kniescheiben Zermalmer ein!! Attackeeeee :-D


----------



## Shoho (9. März 2009)

Thargu schrieb:


> hehe Operation Pickachu ;D
> 
> stellt man sich irgendwie lustig vor :-)
> 
> ...



Na eigentlich wars Operation Donnerschlag aber Xanthi war wohl zu besoffen, da hat ers vergeigt hier im Thread^^


----------



## Daby (9. März 2009)

Thargu schrieb:


> hehe Operation Pickachu ;D
> 
> stellt man sich irgendwie lustig vor :-)
> 
> ...


des is quuaatsch^^

und bzgl Eurer Reppschlange ich wusst immer das Hk auch reppen können!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarwid (9. März 2009)

Erstmal GZ den Ordies das ihr soweit gekommen seit.

Das mit dem Tor reppen ist wirklich großer Mist und gehört genervt. Man stelle sich mal im Mittelalter eine echte Burgbelagerung vor. Während draußen der Feind die Burg stürmt kommt die Besatzung mit Werkzeugkoffer und Leiter und wechselt das Tor aus? Was für ne alberne Vorstellung...

Reppen sollte nur NACH einer erfolgreichen Verteidigung möglich sein aber nicht während des Kampfes...


----------



## Clashmaniac (9. März 2009)

Arminace schrieb:


> he clashmaniac ... ich muss sagen du hast mich überrascht...
> 
> 
> dein letzter post ist wirklich vernünftig



Tschuldigung, das hier is haltn forum und ich will weder nen Beliebtheitspreis noch irgentwas andres gewinnen.
Ich sags wies mir grade passt, und wenns dir diesmal gefällt freuts mich natürlich.

Aber in diesem fall kann man sich ja nur einig sein.


----------



## mazoman (9. März 2009)

das ganze system, nach dem momentan burg-/festungskämpfe ablaufen, wird sich mit der zeit bestimmt ändern, damit WAR genug langzeitmotivation, vorallem für's oRvR, bietet. ich nehme das an, weil den aussagen der verantwortlichen bei mythic zu entnehmen ist, dass sie ihr hauptaugenmerk bei der weiterentwicklung von WAR auf RvR legen.
also stellt sich mmn. an diesem punkt nur noch die frage, wie diese veränderungen aussehen werden - dabei kommen die offiziellen foren in's spiel. 
diese sollten aber nicht dazu dienen, damit eine seite der anderen vorwürfe wegen deren (fehl)verhalten (bugusing, taktik, fähigkeiten) machen kann, sondern damit gemeinsam und konstruktiv eine weiterentwicklung von WAR vorangetrieben wird.

genug von dem moralisierenden bla (meinerseits) und ab zu konkreten vorstellungen, was unserer meinung nach verändert werden sollte.
meine wünsche betreffend burg-/festungskämpfe wären:

1) bezüglich "reppen" : die reparatur von toren und sämtlichem kriegsgerät, das bei belagerungen verwendet wird, sollte nur möglich sein, wenn das zu reparierende objekt keinen schaden nimmt. jeder "erlittene" schaden sollte den reparaturprozess sofort unterbrechen.
2) bezüglich "durch die wand rezzen" : wiedererweckte spieler sollten an dem punkt, an dem auch deren leiche liegt, erscheinen. Wegen dem dadurch entstehenden gravierenden nachteil (vorallem für melee-klassen), sollten wiedererweckte spieler einen 2-3 sekündigen - evtl. längeren, wegen langen latenzzeiten - unverwundbarkeitsbuff erhalten, um es diesen spielern zu ermöglichen, aus der "gefahrenzone" (AoE, Boss,öl,...) zu laufen. jeder ausgeteilte schaden des erweckten spielers sollte den buff sofort unterbrechen.


----------



## jackLuzifer (9. März 2009)

so leute erst mal ....

tor reppen alleine bringt es nicht um eine festung zu halten ....

wir haben die festung gehalten weil wir die repschlange sowie einen sehr guten support unserer fernddler gehabt haben die euch davon abgehalten haben ans tor zu kommen .... 

ausserdem wenn ihr alle nur imba roxxor skillung wählt wundert euch nicht das euch wenn es drauf ankommt an damage fehlt ..... 

desweiteren gehört aber reppen gefixt sowieso die der bw und sorc im aoe damage generft gehört und das richtig ....
hab keine bock nur von so aoe schlampen die sich hinter wände verstecken gekillt zu werden .... 

mfg jack


----------



## Clashmaniac (9. März 2009)

jackLuzifer schrieb:


> so leute erst mal ....
> 
> tor reppen alleine bringt es nicht um eine festung zu halten ....
> 
> ...



*autsch*
"tor reppen allein isses nit.. es lag zb. an der rep schlange !!!"
Ähm... okay.
Wir hatten wie schon angemerkt einfach kaum fern ddler bzw. waren viele afk.
Da konntest geskillt sein wie du willst.
Und dadurch das die zone auch beschraenkt ist konnten nicht noch mehr dazu kommen.

Aber jep, es lag am support der ae-Ddler und der Imba Orga sich in einer schlange nach und nach ans tor zu begeben und zu reppen.

Der rest hatn komischen satzbau aber ich glaub du meinst das worauf wir schon gekommen sind, unzwar das beides, ne Imba Orga auf ae´ler sowie die Imba Tor-rep orga im moment nervig ist.
Danke das du das thema durch diesen meilenstein noch ein paar meter ewiter gebracht hast.


Wären wir ran gekommen, ihr haettet ne mega tank wall gehabt etc. dann kann man was von orga sprechen, aber ddler die kaum dam fangen healspammen und ne schlange vorm tor machen ist kein genie streich...
Wie gesagt hätten wir es wahrscheinlich auch so verkackt weil unser setup an chars bescheiden war, aber an diesem "genie streich" da lag es sicher nicht, sondern eben an dem beschissenen "ae im ae im ae im ae im ae inst down" und ..dem tor reppen.


----------



## Krawuzi (9. März 2009)

Übrigens kommt unsere Repschlange auch bei Warhammeralliance gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=264166


----------



## jackLuzifer (9. März 2009)

öhm danke das du das so meinst...

ihr wart in der überzahl an der festung 150 wir waren 100 ..... wenn ihr afkler habt ist das unser problem ?
das ihr lag habt unser problem ? wir haben ja kein lag ? 

wenn ihr das nicht geregelt bekommt dann sorry .... ihr dürft reppen wir nicht oder wie ?

und der ae ae ae ae ... das könnt ihr doch am besten ..... 

ich kann mich gut am vortag erinnern das ihr nichts anderes gemacht habt ... aber wehe wir destro nehmen euch als beispiel dann sind wir die arschlöcher ... ja danke .... 

so reden nur schlechte verlierer ..


----------



## Ghostface88 (9. März 2009)

jackLuzifer schrieb:


> öhm danke das du das so meinst...
> 
> ihr wart in der überzahl an der festung 150 wir waren 100 ..... wenn ihr afkler habt ist das unser problem ?
> das ihr lag habt unser problem ? wir haben ja kein lag ?
> ...



Danke für den völlig überflüssigen beitrag

Es geht ja nicht darum das eine seite nicht reppen darf es geht allgemein darum das der rep denervt gehört und ich glaube es sind sich da beide seiten einig es war nur ein beispiel das der rep ein gutes stück zu doll ist


----------



## Clashmaniac (9. März 2009)

jackLuzifer schrieb:


> öhm danke das du das so meinst...
> 
> ihr wart in der überzahl an der festung 150 wir waren 100 ..... wenn ihr afkler habt ist das unser problem ?
> das ihr lag habt unser problem ? wir haben ja kein lag ?
> ...



wieder autsch, les den treath und waerm keine alten kamelen auf.
Wir sind uns da ziemlich einig das das reppen grade scheisse is.

Schlechte verlierer.. pff.. nur für dich: Haste ganz ganz toll gemacht jung, mama is stolz auf dich.


----------



## Shoho (10. März 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> wieder autsch, les den treath und waerm keine alten kamelen auf.
> Wir sind uns da ziemlich einig das das reppen grade scheisse is.
> 
> Schlechte verlierer.. pff.. nur für dich: Haste ganz ganz toll gemacht jung, mama is stolz auf dich.



Ich find die Idee mit dem Tordebuff nach dem Reppen ganz bodenständig. Damit könnte man Leben. Das Tor kann dann nur alle X Minuten repariert werden.

Wobei X die Summe aller Destrotanks auf Averland durch 100 ist *feix* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (10. März 2009)

jackLuzifer schrieb:


> so leute erst mal ....
> 
> tor reppen alleine bringt es nicht um eine festung zu halten ....
> 
> ...



Ihr habt die Festung gehalten weil die die 50 Fernkämpfer 6s lag hatten und nur ~20-25% des normalen DPS fahren konnten. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger, bei normalen Bedingungen ist das bissl reppen garkein Problem. Auch wenn das reppen generell bissl Imba ist und das Magus-Schattenwogen Zeug nicht stacken sollte. Das ist alles; lag genrell nur an der miesen Performance.


----------



## Elead (10. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Ihr habt die Festung gehalten weil die die 50 Fernkämpfer 6s lag hatten und nur ~20-25% des normalen DPS fahren konnten. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger, bei normalen Bedingungen ist das bissl reppen garkein Problem. Auch wenn das reppen generell bissl Imba ist und das Magus-Schattenwogen Zeug nicht stacken sollte. Das ist alles; lag genrell nur an der miesen Performance.



Magus-Schattenwogen... jo sowas hätte ich gerne. Das gäbe meinem Leben als Magus einen Sinn =\ 

Aber noch nochmal zum reppen.. das ist in meinen Augen nichts weiter wie Content Strecken. Wie ich mitbekommen habe, gefällt es Mythic überhaupt nicht das so oft welche in den Städten stehen.
Lustigerweise hatte ein Dev erwähnt das sie es zB mit dem PQ Boss etwas übertrieben haben. Glaube in seinem Worlaut hies es "leicht zu Stark" 30k Hits an Tanks usw ist "leicht" =)

Bevor ihr euch gegenseitig an die Gurgel springt solltet ihr eure Energie eher auf Mythic lenken. Immerhin haben sie den Mist verzapft.
GOA hingegen kann man nur das mit der Serverzusammenlegung und der spärlichen Informationspolitk ankreiden.


----------



## Fallraen (10. März 2009)

Maln status und den ersten Eindrücken seit dem Chartransfer von Middenland auf Averland/Erengard. Es scheint so als wär der größte Teil der Destros nach Erengard und der größte Teil der Ordis auf Averland. Ordnung steht nicht mehr in der Defensiv-Haltung, zur Primetime sind die Burgen Rot/Blau. Gebietlocks auf beiden Seiten, Ordis locken atm eher Nachts/Mittags. 3 Gebiete vor den Destro-Festungen. Ist mal etwas abwechslung zur normalen Situation. Andrerseits, hat man seit dem letzen Festungsraid der Destros am (samstag) keine organisierte Suntzu, mdh, haha, like it hard kombi gesehn die sonst immer sehr präsent waren wenns darum ging den Ordis kurz vorm Lock was zu nehmen. Bleibt abzuwarten; aber atm schätze ich es auf fast 50-55%/50% ORder/Destro. Mal gucken.


----------



## Diven (10. März 2009)

finde es momentan ok so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur halt tor reppen + massiv aoe stacken ist mist. und ja das betrifft auch meine klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yronnyn (10. März 2009)

Keine Angst uns gibts noch und wir sind sehr aktiv. Aber auch bei uns gibt es Tage an denen man in die Ini geht. Ansonsten jo viel neu Order leider aber auch viel neue Opfer.

Gruß


----------



## Shoho (10. März 2009)

Yronnyn schrieb:


> Keine Angst uns gibts noch und wir sind sehr aktiv. Aber auch bei uns gibt es Tage an denen man in die Ini geht. Ansonsten jo viel neu Order leider aber auch viel neue Opfer.
> 
> Gruß



Welche Tage sind denn das genau? Zu welcher Uhrzeit? *lach*


----------



## Fallraen (10. März 2009)

Yronnyn schrieb:


> Keine Angst uns gibts noch und wir sind sehr aktiv. Aber auch bei uns gibt es Tage an denen man in die Ini geht. Ansonsten jo viel neu Order leider aber auch viel neue Opfer.
> 
> Gruß



muss sagen das order grad extrem verbockt hat, mit 1,5 kts und 0 def an der 2. festung gewiped. Sehr schade; aber naja.


----------



## Krawuzi (10. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> muss sagen das order grad extrem verbockt hat, mit 1,5 kts und 0 def an der 2. festung gewiped. Sehr schade; aber naja.



Ich finds traurig, dass Du diese Nachricht an einem Werktag um 07:56 früh schreibst und Dir nichts dabei denkst.


----------



## Fallraen (10. März 2009)

Achso. Leute die gestern Spätschicht hatten und um 3-4 uhr nach Hause kommen, sind traurig? Studenten die wie ich noch bis 4.09. Semester Ferien haben und erst am Vormittag was tun dafür, sind traurig? Jeder der nicht zur Mainstreamzeit von 7:30-17:30 Arbeitet sondern erst um 9 oder 10 und sich vorher kurz einlogged ist Traurig? Ohje, Weg vom Schachteldenken und weg vom Offtopic. 0 Deff stimmte übrigens nicht, waren nach 60 min dann auch 1 KT destros da; Görms, Tanades, etc.


----------



## pulla_man (10. März 2009)

nein erstmal muss der krawuzi ein flame gegen die arbeitslosen oder studenten oder schichtwerker loslassen wie unverfroren sie doch sind früh um 8 ne festung anzugreifen


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (10. März 2009)

naja,kann bei dem locksystem schon mal vorkommen, dass irgendwann morgens nezone lockt...sollte ich dann online sein, würde es mich auch zur festung ziehen...nur, hat diese "meldung" mal wieder nichts mit dem topic zu tun, oder meinst du,dass diese skilled player anlockt?^^

"hey,wir sind so co cool, dass wir morgens um6 ne endzone locken...aber gleichzeitig zu doof um die dazugehörige festung ohne def einzunehmen"

also...mich würds eher abschrecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg pulver

p.s krawuzi würde niemals flamen..ihr müßt mehr zwischen den zeilen lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (10. März 2009)

Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> p.s krawuzi würde niemals flamen..ihr müßt mehr zwischen den zeilen lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke!


Natürlich war das kein flame! 
Weder gegen Arbeitslose, das würde ich gerade in Zeiten wie diesen als mehr als geschmacklos emfinden, noch gegen Studenten, denen ich immerhin verdanke selbst nicht arbeitslos zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn die Herrschaften mal ihren Beißreflex ausschalten und über die Aussage Fallraen´s nachdenken würden ("2. festung  und 0 def") würden Sie erkennen wie arm solche Aussagen sind.


----------



## Fallraen (10. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Natürlich war das kein flame! Weder gegen Arbeitslose, das würde ich für mehr als geschmacklos finden (gerade in Zeiten wie diesen) noch gegen Studenten, denen ich verdanke nicht arbeitslos zu sein
> 
> ...



Mm war bei der 1. nicht dabei, war schlafen bis 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Bei der 2. warens so 2 grps def anfangs, später 1,5 kts geschätzt +- 2 grps. Mm und der Thread is schon lang kein werbungsthread mehr, sondern eher "was ist heute auf averland-flame-dings-passiert" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oggy4tw (10. März 2009)

jup, man sit stets informiert was am vormittag so passiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jetzt brauecht nur mehr 12stuendlich ein post der gebietskontrollen sein, und ich weiss wann es sich lohnt on zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarwid (10. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> ...Studenten die wie ich noch bis 4.09. Semester Ferien haben ...




Du hast jetzt schon bis 4. September Semesterferien? Wir haben gerade März   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. März 2009)

Student halt ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (10. März 2009)

Hmm, April 09! Rausgeredet 4tw, auch wenn es eigtl. 9.4. heissen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (10. März 2009)

hier werden irgentwie heute 10000000 trizillionen behindert themen erstellt.
Dieer heiss geliebte treath kann nicht verschwinden.


----------



## Corthax (11. März 2009)

Und nun ist es wieder soweit... wieder stehen wir uns gegenüber!


Auf in die schlacht meine Brüder und Schwestern!


----------



## Llandaro (11. März 2009)

du bist doch wahnsinig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich geh gleich pennen... wie kann man den jetzt noch ins RVR? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber denke da wirste auch nimmer all zuviel finden... wobei... heut war ja schon ein derbes gekloppe um die Keeps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ma wieder sehr nett war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich weis jetzt nich wie es im RVR ausschaut aber es is doch schon recht späht...
naja aber viel glück... vielleicht findest ja wirklich nochn KT...

am WE wirds allerdings wieder sehr Interessant... welche Hauptstadt wird diesmal belagert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corthax (11. März 2009)

Das nenn ich mal nen wunderbaren festungsrun!... und einen gelungen abschluss ins bett zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat sehr viel spaß gemacht!... vielen dank auch an die gegenseite...


----------



## Fallraen (11. März 2009)

naja und morgen geht das ungleichgewicht wieder los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn tatsächlich die 100-150 dark crusader destro-ally von middenland auf averland wechselt, gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 30-40 destros mehr und es wär wohl 50/50.


----------



## Brauseklaus (11. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> naja und morgen geht das ungleichgewicht wieder los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aha und wer sagt das bzw wo steht das?


----------



## Fallraen (11. März 2009)

man munkelt es soll so sein. Ich weiss es nich genau, mal gucken... deswegen auch das wort "tatsächlich" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corthax (11. März 2009)

Ach is doch shice egal... mehr spaß für uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




100 destros hin oder her... 

Ich freu mich drauf... wird sich zeigen wie gut die sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haschperat (11. März 2009)

fallraen. was ist denn mit dir los? hast ja smileys in deinem post. wo bleiben die panikanfälle und düsteren prognosen für averland? also ich bin stark enttäuscht von dir!

Greetz

Bloodyniner


----------



## Erdknuffel (11. März 2009)

Also ich persönlich bin von diesen Nachtraid Aktionen nicht begeistert, ok, habe diese Woche noch Urlaub aber mir gingen die Nacht-Reli-Raid Aktionen schon zu DAoC Zeiten tierisch auf den Keks. Die Spielmechanik gibt es her, also kann man es nicht verbieten, aber eine große Leistung wäre für mich, wenn ihr das auch bei einer voll gedefften Festung schafft.

Ich freue mich wirklich über Gegner, dass habe ich auch in anderen Foren gesagt. Ich will keine Opfer. Nur die Tendenz kämpfen aus dem Weg zu gehen finde ich bedauerlich. Für mich sind diese Nachtaktionen wohl die Konsequenz aus den gescheiterten Raids. 

Was ich mir auch wünsche ist das Mythic endlich mal Erdgeschoss-Pulls des Festungslords und das casten durch Wände und die Decken (eventuell die Lebensgrundlage von Deby?)  einen Riegel vor schiebt. Aber wie wir schon 1000fach festgestellt haben: das kann nur Mythic durch Fixes verhindern.

Abschließend erlaube ich mir zu sagen:

Spannende Feldschlachten spornen an, PvE Kreisraiden nervt, also nehmt eure gewonnene Motivation und stellt euch auf dem Schlachtfeld!


----------



## Fallraen (11. März 2009)

Voll gedeffte Festungen sind nicht das Problem, egal ob 2 oder 3 KTS deff. Das Problem an der Geschichte ist das Tor-Reppen, nicht der Lorddeff. Die Deff im Lordraum kann man Stück für Stück ausmerzen. Und die düsteren Prognosen kommen erst wieder, wenns soweit ist. Bisher ist es nur ein gerücht, das die komplett Dark-Crusader Allianz von Middenland auf Averland kommt. Das sind 100-150 sehr gute destros die aktiv sind, aber whinen erst wenn die fakten vorliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja es ist zu früh etwas vorherzusagen; fest steht: 

- Bis vor kurzem war Destro im Vorteil
- Durch die neuen Ordis von Middenland hat Order kurzzeitig die Oberhand gehabt
- Ab heute werden die Karten erneut neu Gemischt: Zwangstransfers
[Moot, Solland, Stirland sowie Wissenland auf Averland]
[Middenland auf Averland oder Carroburg]

Es ist somit unmöglich vorherzusagen wie sich das Verhältnis auf Averland entwickeln wird. Dazu kommt natürlich der Slayer/Spalta, der auch nochmal auswirkungen haben wird. (Slayer soll wohl atm noch zu stark sein im Vergleich zum Choppa). Aber alles in allem, finde ich diese Entwicklung äußerst Fragwürdig - da ich bereits finde das Averland "overpopulated" für die Hardware der meisten Spieler und des Servers. Er kann aktuell schon die normalen Massenschlachten nicht mehr mit guter Performance(Lag's) Handeln, dazu kommt das bei mir pers. mit rel. gutem Rechner ab 4-5 kts (also 2 vs 2 was keine seltenheit mehr ist) die FPS unter 25 sinkt und bei richtig großen Raids artet es in Diashow aus. Dazu kommt, das ich es schade finde das man dem klein Gruppenspiel sehr den Hals abschneidet - mal einfach mit einem KT losziehn oder mit 6 Leuten ist fast aussichtslos bei einer großen Spielermenge auf dem Server. Also ich finde die generelle Serverentwicklung (fraktionsunabhängig) vom Technischen Aspekt äußerst fragwürdig.


----------



## Snowhawk (11. März 2009)

jojo... das liebe Nachtraiden... 
Das Erfolgserlebnis für Skillose, wenn mans net für die Primetime drauf hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollen sie doch die Stadt angreiffe. Einnehme können Sie sie eh nicht ohne Gegenwehr. Nur muss man dan net heule, wenn die Gegenseite dann plötzlich auch solche Spezialisten hat.
Mir wärs persönlich einfach zu doof, für ein Spiel mitten in der Nacht den Wecker zu stellen und aufzustehen... das ist ja beinahe krankhaft.


----------



## Sordak (11. März 2009)

naja was mir schwer aufgefallen ist,vor patch 1.2 war es so,sobald eine burg Blau wurde kahm der Kreisraid KT und hat die burg sofort wieder zurück geholt genau so wie das ganze gebiet dazu.
seit patch 1.2 gibt es ja für das einnehmen ungedeffter burgen keine goldenen säcke mehr.seitdem sind ständig alle burgen von der order eingenommen und diese übernehmen so andauernd ohne gegenwehr die gebiete.ka warum auf einmal 80% der destros die burgen nicht mehr zurück switched ?? (doch itemgeilheit)

und dann passieren so lustige sachen wir vorgestern,da joint doch glatt jemand aufs MDH ts kommt in unsern channel und mein organisiert mal was dir order will gleich festung angreifen,ich hab aber selber keine zeit bin mit meinem order char on und logge nit um...... und weg war er wieder.
ey sorry,aber unsere ally ist nit die serverpolizei,es können auch andere gilden oder ally was organisieren egal ob burg deffs,gebiete zurück holen oder auch mal en festungsraid.weil das ist jedes mal eine scheiss verdammte arbeit das alles zu planen und auch unsere ally kann nicht jeden abend 100 man zusammenstellen die festungen oder burgen deffen oder gebiete zurückholt.


----------



## Llandaro (11. März 2009)

Erdknuffel schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich bin von diesen Nachtraid Aktionen nicht begeistert, ok, habe diese Woche noch Urlaub aber mir gingen die Nacht-Reli-Raid Aktionen schon zu DAoC Zeiten tierisch auf den Keks. Die Spielmechanik gibt es her, also kann man es nicht verbieten, aber eine große Leistung wäre für mich, wenn ihr das auch bei einer voll gedefften Festung schafft.
> 
> Ich freue mich wirklich über Gegner, dass habe ich auch in anderen Foren gesagt. Ich will keine Opfer. Nur die Tendenz kämpfen aus dem Weg zu gehen finde ich bedauerlich. Für mich sind diese Nachtaktionen wohl die Konsequenz aus den gescheiterten Raids.
> 
> ...



naja ich denke es sind dann immer leute die eben nur nachts zum zocken kommen... andere leute die Morgends arbeiten gehen werden sicher nicht nachts im RVR rum rennen (bis auf kleine ausnahmen warscheinlich) ... ich bin ja zur zeit arbeitsunfähig und sehe wenn ich nachts online bin meist nur nen halben KT im RVR wenns überhaupt soviele sind... 
mir ist das aber auch egal... wenn ich tatsächlich nachts online bin Twinke ich eh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Sordak deswegen lassen wir keinen bei uns aufn Ally server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gut wir sind nich so die RVR bekannten leute(Adeptus Imperiales) da bisher alle immer in den Instancen fest sitzen...(ok zum Deffen kommen wir auch mal aus unseren löchern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw ich war eigendlich wenn ich online war immer mal dabei aber hat sich dank gestern umskillen auch geändert -.- naja dafür wird der Slayer mein Main char und wird rein RVR)
aber finds schon krass das jemand weis wann wir angreifen!!!... also ist das alles doch nicht ohne Spione :/ (was mir schon zu denken gibt)


----------



## Fallraen (11. März 2009)

Wenn man sieht das in Chaoswüste 4 ally kts rumlaufen - dafür braucht man schon ausgefuchste spione Oo. Würden mal meinungen zu meinem obigen post interessieren, anfang der seite bzgl. der allgemeinen technischen server entwicklung


----------



## Jarwid (11. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Wenn man sieht das in Chaoswüste 4 ally kts rumlaufen - dafür braucht man schon ausgefuchste spione Oo. Würden mal meinungen zu meinem obigen post interessieren, anfang der seite bzgl. der allgemeinen technischen server entwicklung




Ja da bin ich auch etwas misstrauisch was die weitere Entwicklung angeht. Die Lags haben seit 1.2 ja schon zugenommen, aber selbst wenn es technisch keine Probleme gäbe, wäre es trotzdem Abends zur Prime Time bald zu voll. Bereits jetzt haben wir meistens 2-4 KT's an einer Burg, das Zonencap der Festungen ist sowieso immer erreicht, 1x sterben und man kommt nicht mehr rein, und auch beim Hauptstadtraid gibts regelmäßige Warteschlagen von bis zu 30 Minuten ... Dabei steht der Server erst auf Mittel/Mittel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Map ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gemacht für so viele Leute (ich erinnere hier mal an den Server Crash in Etaine als wir uns nur um die Ostburg gekloppt haben). Wenn wir dann aber mit der Zeit zwangsläufig mehr werden muss es sich eben besser verteilen und dann werden wahrscheinlich bald 2 Festungen parallel angegriffen, währe ja auch mal was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Führt dann aber wieder zurück zu den technischen Problemen die hoffentlich bald mal gelöst werden, denn mit 8-11 FPS in der Burg (ohne Effekte) spielt niemand gern


----------



## Speckisbaby (11. März 2009)

wollt ihr mich verarschen??? Nachtraid und keine Gegenwehr???

Wir waren von ca. 11uhr morgens bis 14 uhr in der defensiv Stellung, dann haben wir euch chaoswüste gedrängt und die anderen beiden Gebiete immer gedefft damit ihr nicht locken könnt.
Als wir in der Chaoswüste waren hattet ihr dort ca. 4 KTs, wir hatten zunächts keine Chanche dort was zu machen.

Da wir aber dann gedroht hatten andere Gebiete zu locken und ihr das verhindern wolltet, holten wir die Chaoswüste und trotz massiver gegenwehr!!!
Weit mehr als 2 Destro KTs wollten verhindern die Wüste zu locken.
Es war erst nach 12 uhr Nachts und in der Festung waren ca. 2 KTs von euch!!! also kein Wirklicher Nachtraid!!
Da ihr sehr viel Def hattet, mehr als 2KTs in der Festung, zweifelten wir an unserem Erflog...

Wenn dieser scheiss Server nicht abgeschaltet wäre, hätten wir auch eure Stadt noch zum locker zum brennen gebracht da wir genug Leute waren und das zweite Gebiet schon kurz vorm lock stand.

Also sag mir nicht: keine Gegenwehr und Nachtraid.... der Raid ging über den ganzen Tag und es war immer massig Gegenwehr...


----------



## Zenotaph (11. März 2009)

Speckisbaby schrieb:


> wollt ihr mich verarschen nachtraid und keine gegenwehr???
> 
> wir waren von ca. 11uhr morgens bis 14 uhr in der defensiv stellung, dann haben wir euch nach und nach in die chaoswüste gedränkt und haben die anderen beiden gewbiete immer gedefft damit ihr nicht locken könnt.


Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass manche Nachtraid anders definieren, als von 11:00 bis 14:00 Uhr.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry, ich konnte nicht anders, nach dem Lesen, der ersten paar Zeilen.


----------



## Scorpix00 (11. März 2009)

lol mal im Ernst, die Leute die ihr auf der ersten Seite genannt habt sind alles kacknoobs haha,,ich komme mal jetzt ins Spiel und mache euch einzeln platt hahahahaha


----------



## Corthax (11. März 2009)

Scorpix00 schrieb:


> lol mal im Ernst, die Leute die ihr auf der ersten Seite genannt habt sind alles kacknoobs haha,,ich komme mal jetzt ins Spiel und mache euch einzeln platt hahahahaha



oO... alles klaaaa.... xD


----------



## Verdamt (11. März 2009)

ich hab von ihm schon gehört oO er soll angeblich ganze gebiete solo gelockt haben .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (11. März 2009)

Warscheinlich ein Verwandter von ProGamerVonSkill ^^, wer von beiden würde wohl in einem 1v1 gewinnen?


----------



## Corthax (11. März 2009)

Verdamt schrieb:


> ich hab von ihm schon gehört oO er soll angeblich ganze gebiete solo gelockt haben ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





oh verdammt stimmt, von dem hab ich auch gehört, er reitet mit seinem grün-rot-blau gestreiften zebra im land herrum und tötet jeden, der sich ihm in den weg stellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darklegun (11. März 2009)

Speckisbaby schrieb:


> Da wir aber dann gedroht hatten andere gebiete zu locken und ihr das verhindern wolltet holten wir die chaoswüste und schaft trotz massiver gegenwehr weit mehr als 2 destro kts die wüste zu locken.
> es war erst nach 12 uhr nachts und in der Festung waren ca. 2 KTs von euch und wir dachten zuerst wir schaffen es nicht, aber wir haben euch dann mit unseren 4 KTs doch noch raus gehauen!




Ihr hättet die Festung aber auch niemals einnehmen können, wenn nicht eure Feuermages massiv durch die Decke gecastet hätten und unser Lord dauerhaft Dots drauf hatte. Wie immer die GMs sagen nur, den Bug gibts klnnen wir nix dran ändern. Aber dadurch konnten wir oben niemanden mehr wiederbeleben wodurch unsere Reihen sehr schnell ausgedünnt wurden.
Also würde ich nicht von ner RIESEN Leistung sprechen. Klar ihr habt momentan den Vorteil der Masse auf eurer Seite, aber tortz Dominaten braucht ihr mit ner riesigen Überzahl super lange für nen Zonenlock.


----------



## Speckisbaby (11. März 2009)

Wir waren bis ca 23.30 ziemlich ausgeglichen und nicht in der Überzahlt!
Ausserdem konnte unsere Seite sich auch nicht wiederbeleben, somit gab es Verluste auf beiden Seiten!
Dreht nicht immer alles so hin wie es euch grade passt, was habt ihr denn letztes gemacht?? Balkon??, Raum unten?? Durch die Decke ballert ihr immer!!!
Wir haben alles so gemacht wie es sein soll, ohne Bugs zu nutzen und es ist wieder nicht recht...
Ihr habt sicher immer noch mehr Leute wie wir, aber scheinbar haben die in letzter Zeit besseres vor, denn die großen Gilden von euch sind nicht mehr so präsent.


----------



## Miso (11. März 2009)

Speckisbaby schrieb:


> wir waren bis ca 23.30 ziemlich ausgeglichen und nicht in der überzahlt, ausserdem konnte unsere seite sich auch nicht wiederbeleben somit gab es verluste auf beiden seiten, da eure zauberer auch nicht ohne waren...
> dreht doch nicht immer alles so hin wie es euch grade passt... was habt ihr denn letztes gemacht?? raus gebuggt aufn balkon, unten auch einmal den boss gekillt, nun haben wir alles so gemacht wie es sein soll, ohne rum zu buggen und es ist wieder nicht recht...
> ihr habt sicher immer noch mehr leute wie wir, aber scheinbar haben die in letzter zeit was anderes vor, denn die großen gilden von euch sind nicht mehr so präsent.



Seh ich genauso. Der Großteil des Kampfes hat ja auf der letzten Treppe stattgefunden. Eure Tankwall hat ja alles dich gemacht. Und wir haben gut dagegen gehalten. Lord wurde auch in seinem Raum gelegt.Und den Zonelock haben wir uns hart erarbeitet. Unsere Gruppe zB war wie bekloppt am hin und herfliegen (Bonusmeilen ftw???), um Punkte für uns zu holen oder um euch welche abzuluchsen.

Ich selbst bin auf der Treppe gestorben und kam noch net mal in den Genuß mitzuwürfeln. Genauso wie einige andere Spieler (einer unserer Tanks, der ganz vorne stand, ist draufgegangen, konnte nicht gerezzt werden und konnte auch nicht mitwürfeln). Ich konnte auch net gerezzt werden und musste laufen. Aber trotzdem hat das ganze verdammt viel Spass gemacht.

Und zu dem Ungleichgewicht: ich denke auch, dass Destro uns zahlenmässig noch überlegen ist. Aber wir haben einige KT Leiter (Evelon, Speckisbaby, Nachtwolf etc.), die auch wirklich Druck machen. In den letzten Tagen sind fast alle Spieler in den oben genannten KTs im TS, wer sich nicht an die Anordnungen der KT Leiter hält wird aus der KT gekickt. Meiner Meinung nach läuft so langsam alles ein wenig koordinierter ab und auch die letzten Nachzügler werden langsam R40.


----------



## Darklegun (11. März 2009)

Ja stimmt schon das wir im glänzenden Weg ne Buggy Lord in gekillt haben. Aber der wurde nicht absichtlich runter gebuggt. Und ihr habt so auch schon einen Lord im Schlund gekillt. Dagegen sage ich ja auch nix. Weil was will man machen wenn der auf einmal in den gesammelten Kts auftaucht. Da wird der nur angetabt und ungehauen. Das mit dem Rausziehen auf den Balkon find ich auch nicht korrekt, da war ich leider niicht  dabei und kann daher dazu nix sagen, aber wenn ich den anderen Zerstörungsspielern glauben kann, dann wurde der jedes mal wenn er auf den Balkon raus ging von einem GM unverwundbar gemacht und wurde nachher doch im normalen Raum gekillt.

Die großen Gilden sind übrigens immer noch genauso aktiv wie vor den Transfers. Zumindest die Allianz um HaHaHa, MDH, und Sun Tzu.
Genauso wie die Gilde Gothic Society. Das Problem ist nur das es jetzt nich mehr nach so viel aussieht wenn man mit 3 Kts ne Burg angreift.
Ich weiß hört sich alles wie behindertes geflame und wie ausreden aus. 
Finde es ansich gut das die Ordnung endlich aktiv ist. So schnell wie man momentan Ruf farmen kann macht es schon reihlich Fun.

Ansich nervt nur das sich die netten Entwickler des Spiels sich nicht endlich mal darauf konzentrieren die ganzen Bugs wegzubekommen. Und das durch Wände casten unterkontrolle zu bringen. Auf beiden Seiten natürlich. Ich meine beim pet vom Magus haben sie es ja auch mit 1.2 geschafft. Dann würde es auch wieder wesentlich mehr Spaß machen eine festung oder Burg zu deffen oder anzugreifen.


----------



## Drawin (11. März 2009)

wenn angreifer sterben gehn sie clonen, reiten wieder zur festung, hoch bis unter den lord raum und machen weiter

wenn ein verteidiger stirbt ist das schon etwas schwieriger, könnte schon vorm warcamp abgefangen werden, wenn ers über stadt oder gebiet irgendwie hinter die erste mauer schafft rennen da schon massig gegner rum, löwe pullt ran und ende, vielleicht schafft ers dann auch irgendwie bis in die festung, dann ist der nächste kritische punkt an den treppenaufgängen, wenn man da noch durch kommt ist spätestens unterm lord raum schluss weil da 100 angreifer stehen und alles wegbomben

es ist vom spiel so vorgesehen, das die verteidiger ihre leute rezzen können weils für die schwieriger ist wieder in die festung zu kommen, aber die fm's hebeln das komplett aus indem sie von unten durch die decke casten und den keeplord ständig unter aggro halten, dabei ist es völlig egal ob man bei der tankwall, in irgend einer ecke oder auf der treppe steht, überall bekommt man nen mörder dmg, das lässt sich kaum noch aufheilen und unsere heiler waren die ersten die gestorben sind obwohl sie sich in irgend einer ecke verkrochen haben, das alles ohne risiko für die angreifer, die müssen einfach nur unten stehen bleiben und abwarten bis die verteidiger ausgedünnt sind


zum thema lord auf balkon: so ne schnelle reaktion der gm's hab ich noch nie erlebt, auf einmal war der lord auf 100% und bekam keinen dmg mehr, ... mehrmals, .. ich weiss von mind 5 gm's die noch während des kampfes destrospieler angetellt haben, einer wollte sogar die namen aller am angriff beteiliger destro spieler wissen, das wäre ne lange liste geworden (-:


----------



## Miso (11. März 2009)

Darklegun schrieb:


> Ja stimmt schon das wir im glänzenden Weg ne Buggy Lord in gekillt haben. Aber der wurde nicht absichtlich runter gebuggt. Und ihr habt so auch schon einen Lord im Schlund gekillt. Dagegen sage ich ja auch nix. Weil was will man machen wenn der auf einmal in den gesammelten Kts auftaucht. Da wird der nur angetabt und ungehauen. Das mit dem Rausziehen auf den Balkon find ich auch nicht korrekt, da war ich leider niicht  dabei und kann daher dazu nix sagen, aber wenn ich den anderen Zerstörungsspielern glauben kann, dann wurde der jedes mal wenn er auf den Balkon raus ging von einem GM unverwundbar gemacht und wurde nachher doch im normalen Raum gekillt.
> 
> Die großen Gilden sind übrigens immer noch genauso aktiv wie vor den Transfers. Zumindest die Allianz um HaHaHa, MDH, und Sun Tzu.
> Genauso wie die Gilde Gothic Society. Das Problem ist nur das es jetzt nich mehr nach so viel aussieht wenn man mit 3 Kts ne Burg angreift.
> ...



Nee, ich seh das auch nicht als Flame. Und ja, HAHAHA, MDH, Sun Tzu und Gothic Society sind schon recht präsent. Ich denke, beide Seiten schlagen sich zur Zeit tapfer. Einige Leute sollten sich hier mal mehr aufs wesentliche konzentrieren und einfach mehr Tickets schreiben anstatt im Forum die andere Seite schlecht zu reden.

Und was die Bugs angeht, da sollten die Devs mal so langsam in die Puschen kommen.

Ich freu mich auf später im T4 Gebiet. Bis denne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (11. März 2009)

Als erstes mal war das gestern ne sehr nette Aktion. Danke!!! an alle Beteiligten, egal ob Destro oder Order. Nette kämpfe in allen Gebieten wobei ihr uns am Anfang höllisch Dampf gemacht hab in der Chaoswüste. Aber irgendwie habe ich die Gothic Jungs vermisst mit ihrer "Staubsauger und 4-x Caster" Taktik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür hab ich nen paar Vicious Jungs auf dem Weg getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sorry dafür)
Als zweites, Specki ich glaube das der Nachtraid über den sie sich aufregen der von vorgestern ist, wo wir beide in den betten gelegen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als drittes


Darklegun schrieb:


> Ihr hättet die Festung aber auch niemals einnehmen können, wenn nicht eure Feuermages massiv durch die Decke gecastet hätten und unser Lord dauerhaft Dots drauf hatte. Wie immer die GMs sagen nur, den Bug gibts klnnen wir nix dran ändern. Aber dadurch konnten wir oben niemanden mehr wiederbeleben wodurch unsere Reihen sehr schnell ausgedünnt wurden.
> Also würde ich nicht von ner RIESEN Leistung sprechen. Klar ihr habt momentan den Vorteil der Masse auf eurer Seite, aber tortz Dominaten braucht ihr mit ner riesigen Überzahl super lange für nen Zonenlock.


Oh man.... Ich kanns nicht mehr hören die Feuermages nuken durch die Decke bla bla... man man soll ich echt anfangen wo die magus pets stehen die mist squigs rumlaufen oder eure barbs runter pullen? Nein soll ich nicht und will ich nicht das Thema nervt langsam und ich denke nicht nur mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.s. Ich bin zweimal gestorben, mußte einmal neu laufen weil ich als Tank ständig an eure Wall gerannt bin um euren lord im kampf zu lassen damit ihr oben eingeht....


----------



## Brauseklaus (11. März 2009)

Speckisbaby schrieb:


> Wir waren bis ca 23.30 ziemlich ausgeglichen und nicht in der Überzahlt!
> Ausserdem konnte unsere Seite sich auch nicht wiederbeleben, somit gab es Verluste auf beiden Seiten!
> Dreht nicht immer alles so hin wie es euch grade passt, was habt ihr denn letztes gemacht?? Balkon??, Raum unten?? Durch die Decke ballert ihr immer!!!
> Wir haben alles so gemacht wie es sein soll, ohne Bugs zu nutzen und es ist wieder nicht recht...
> Ihr habt sicher immer noch mehr Leute wie wir, aber scheinbar haben die in letzter Zeit besseres vor, denn die großen Gilden von euch sind nicht mehr so präsent.



Es ist einfach Schwachsinn was Du da redest Ihr habt den Lord die ganze Zeit gedottet und uns durch die Wände weggenuket bis Wir so ziemlich alle hinüberwaren das ist wirklich wieder eine Meisterleistung gewesen und bis unsere reihen ausgedüngt waren habt Ihr auch kaum einen richtigen Sturm versucht sondern lasst lieber eure Feuermages die Arbeit machen das zeugt sowas von Skill.
Das schlimmste an allem war mal wieder das kein GM zur Stelle war und mit Bans und Zonenreset droht wie es immer bei der Destro ist ( Mittlerweile bekommt man ja nichtmal mehr einen GM an die Strippe sondern nurnoch Mailantworten mit der Standartabfertigung) aber naja man muss sich mittlerweile wohl damit abfinden das die Zerstörung eine Fraktion zweiter Klasse ist und man so ziemlich alles bei Mythic zu tuhen versucht um euch Zucker in den A.... zu blasen.


----------



## Speckisbaby (11. März 2009)

Wenn ihr die Festung angreift sterbe ich oben als Stoffi auch die ganze zeit instant, da eure Zauberinen so derbe Schaden durch die Decke hauen.. also rede doch nicht so ein mist, es ist auf beiden Seiten das gleiche... es war eventuell keine Meisterleistung aber eine Menge Arbeit!!! und Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brauseklaus (11. März 2009)

Ja nur das der feine Unterschied darin liegt das unsere Leute Bans dafür Kassieren und Ihr nicht da fängt es doch schon an.


----------



## Miso (11. März 2009)

Brauseklaus schrieb:


> Es ist einfach Schwachsinn was Du da redest Ihr habt den Lord die ganze Zeit gedottet und uns durch die Wände weggenuket bis Wir so ziemlich alle hinüberwaren das ist wirklich wieder eine Meisterleistung gewesen und bis unsere reihen ausgedüngt waren habt Ihr auch kaum einen richtigen Sturm versucht sondern lasst lieber eure Feuermages die Arbeit machen das zeugt sowas von Skill.
> Das schlimmste an allem war mal wieder das kein GM zur Stelle war und mit Bans und Zonenreset droht wie es immer bei der Destro ist ( Mittlerweile bekommt man ja nichtmal mehr einen GM an die Strippe sondern nurnoch Mailantworten mit der Standartabfertigung) aber naja man muss sich mittlerweile wohl damit abfinden das die Zerstörung eine Fraktion zweiter Klasse ist und man so ziemlich alles bei Mythic zu tuhen versucht um euch Zucker in den A.... zu blasen.



Mach mal Pause mit WAR. Das geht bei Dir glaub ich ziemlich auf den Blutdruck. Dieses rumgeheule kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen. Und wie gut, dass die Sorc das gleiche machen kann wie der BW.

Und warum seid ihr bitte "eine Fraktion zweiter Klasse"???? Das musst du mir bitte mal erklären.Ich werd aus deinem Gebrabbel da echt nicht schlau draus.

Und wo hast du bitteschön gestanden, dass du behauptest, wir hätten keinen Sturm gemacht??? Der Großteil war nun mal auf Treppe. Was schlägst du vor sollen wir machen? Die Tanks nach hinten und mit Äxten werfen lassen, damit unsere Stoffies in forderster Front von euch EZ Mode umgezerrget werden können?

Einige von euch hätten locker ne Etage tiefer springen können und uns in den Rücken fallen können. Dann hättet ihr vielleicht auch noch die "ganzen BWs die durch die Decke casten und alles zugedottet haben" eben in einem Wisch weg machen können, da ja nach deiner Aussage da so viele von standen.

Ich versteh dich echt nicht mehr. Vielleicht ist bei uns der Unterschied, dass wenn uns GMs anschreiben ingame, weil dieses oder jenes nicht regelkonform ist, wir das nicht unbedingt hier im Forum breit treten. und komm mir bitte jetzt nicht mit diesem "Ja aber letztens haben die GMs aber auch alles immun und so"....einmal reicht.


----------



## Narorn (11. März 2009)

Brauseklaus schrieb:


> Das schlimmste an allem war mal wieder das kein GM zur Stelle war und mit Bans und Zonenreset droht wie es immer bei der Destro ist ( Mittlerweile bekommt man ja nichtmal mehr einen GM an die Strippe sondern nurnoch Mailantworten mit der Standartabfertigung) aber naja man muss sich mittlerweile wohl damit abfinden das die Zerstörung eine Fraktion zweiter Klasse ist und man so ziemlich alles bei Mythic zu tuhen versucht um euch Zucker in den A.... zu blasen.


 
 So ein Schwachsinn. Zerstörung Fraktion zweiter Klasse, das ist echt völliger Quark.
 Die Menschen haben nun mal eine unterschiedliche Sicht auf die Dinge und bewerten sie anders. Und als ihr den Festungslord auf den Balkon gepullt und durch die Decke gedottet hab, da habe wir halt in dem Moment nen GM erwischt, der nicht sehr tolerant ist und den Pull auf den Balkon voll Moppelkotze fand.
 Und als ihr euch über unsere dottenden BWs beschwert habt, hat sich der GM wohl gedacht, "Na und? Sollen die Sorcs zurückdotten." Wie auch immer. Außerdem kommt ja auch noch dazu, dass ich als BW nunmal Feuerregen einsetzten würde, um die NPCs in der Festung wegzukrachen. Das das dann durch die Decke geht, njoa, is halt n nicht unangenehmer Nebeneffekt.
 Scheinbar fehlt es hier an einer klaren Richtlinie für die GMs und sie bewerten so ein Verhalten nach Gutdünken.


Gruß
Narorn


----------



## Darklegun (11. März 2009)

Brauseklaus schrieb:


> Es ist einfach Schwachsinn was Du da redest Ihr habt den Lord die ganze Zeit gedottet und uns durch die Wände weggenuket bis Wir so ziemlich alle hinüberwaren das ist wirklich wieder eine Meisterleistung gewesen und bis unsere reihen ausgedüngt waren habt Ihr auch kaum einen richtigen Sturm versucht sondern lasst lieber eure Feuermages die Arbeit machen das zeugt sowas von Skill.
> Das schlimmste an allem war mal wieder das kein GM zur Stelle war und mit Bans und Zonenreset droht wie es immer bei der Destro ist ( Mittlerweile bekommt man ja nichtmal mehr einen GM an die Strippe sondern nurnoch Mailantworten mit der Standartabfertigung) aber naja man muss sich mittlerweile wohl damit abfinden das die Zerstörung eine Fraktion zweiter Klasse ist und man so ziemlich alles bei Mythic zu tuhen versucht um euch Zucker in den A.... zu blasen.




Muss meinem Vorposter recht geben. Wir Destros sind wirklich keine Fraktion 2 Klasse. Den im großen undganzen wird eh nur auf die Community in den USA gehört, wodurch alle Europäer SPieler 2 Klasse sind egal welcher Fraktion. 
Und das man keinen GM zu sprechen bekommt, liegt ewohl momentan an den Servertransfers, dem defekten Postsystem usw.. Dadurch haben die ziemlich viel zu tun. Da dauert es nunmal leider so seine Zeit. Das wird sich auch wieder geben.
Denke da haben die Ordler genau das selbe Problem wie wir


----------



## Krawuzi (11. März 2009)

Speckisbaby schrieb:


> Wenn dieser scheiss Server nicht abgeschaltet wäre, hätten wir auch eure Stadt noch zum locker zum brennen gebracht da wir genug Leute waren und das zweite Gebiet schon kurz vorm lock stand.



Jaja das alte "hättiwari"


----------



## Krawuzi (11. März 2009)

Speckisbaby schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die Festung angreift sterbe ich oben als Stoffi auch die ganze zeit instant, da eure Zauberinen so derbe Schaden durch die Decke hauen.. also rede doch nicht so ein mist, es ist auf beiden Seiten das gleiche... es war eventuell keine Meisterleistung aber eine Menge Arbeit!!! und Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zauberer können nicht durch die Decke casten. Was geht ist die Schattengrube von unten auf die Kante beim Aufgang oben zu legen, dass bekommt ihr im Raum Schaden aber durch die Wände geht einfach nicht.

Ob das bei den BW genauso ist oder ob die wirklich durch die Wände catsen können, keine Ahnung da sollte man einen BW fragen


----------



## oggy4tw (11. März 2009)

kommts mir nur so vor oder ist es zur zeit eigentlich wirklich ausglichen ???


----------



## Speckisbaby (11. März 2009)

käse hat mich definitiv oben bis auf die schräe wo die heiler sind getroffen, die ist erst 38 und die ´hat mich da gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (11. März 2009)

naja klar beide seiten heulen das spiel is perfekt ausgeglichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wen jetzt noch die ganzen exploits und bugs weg sind freu ich mich und plätt weiter destros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(und an die gebannten n dickes HAHA selbsts schuld ... und wen nich selbst schuld ... hm mies gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## ersoichso (11. März 2009)

wieso lebt dieser thread noch?
bzw warum wird hier nicht geschlossen disc. laeuft schon lange am thema vorbei
und gepusht wird er auch noch jeden tag in den ticker durch die spammerei

btw is "dies" keine tolle werbung fuer Averland...


----------



## Hasumifrabu (11. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Zauberer können nicht durch die Decke casten. Was geht ist die Schattengrube von unten auf die Kante beim Aufgang oben zu legen, dass bekommt ihr im Raum Schaden aber durch die Wände geht einfach nicht.
> 
> Ob das bei den BW genauso ist oder ob die wirklich durch die Wände catsen können, keine Ahnung da sollte man einen BW fragen



Genauso ist es auch beim BW, Feuerregen lässt sich auf die obere Kante des Aufgangs legen. In Verbindung mit "Schürt die Flammen" bekommen die Deffer auf der oberen Etage dann Schaden wenn Sie im Umkreis von 30 Fuss des Aufgangs stehen.


----------



## ersoichso (11. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Voll gedeffte Festungen sind nicht das Problem, egal ob 2 oder 3 KTS deff. Das Problem an der Geschichte ist das Tor-Reppen, nicht der Lorddeff. Die Deff im Lordraum kann man Stück für Stück ausmerzen. Und die düsteren Prognosen kommen erst wieder, wenns soweit ist. Bisher ist es nur ein gerücht, das die komplett Dark-Crusader Allianz von Middenland auf Averland kommt. Das sind 100-150 sehr gute destros die aktiv sind, aber whinen erst wenn die fakten vorliegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wuerde mich sehr sehr freuen wobei ich dies als unbestaetigtes geruecht halte
da ich in der gilde war seitdem schon ein splitt statt fand und ich nun auf averland gelandet bin ohne info wo gildenmates abgeblieben sind

aber najo wenn sichs ergibt ich bin ja schon auf AL vtl. sieht man sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (11. März 2009)

@ersoichso

Muahhh Du bist mir einer erst fragst "wieso lebt dieser thread noch?" und forderst seine schließung dann postest aber brav weiter.

Im übrigen ist dieser Thread ein Sittenbild für Averland und damit Werbung. Ob positiv oder negativ besetzte sei dahingestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im übrigen eine Petition:
Lasst diesen Thread nicht sterben er schenkte mir schon so viele humorvolle Stunden!


----------



## oggy4tw (11. März 2009)

jup lasst ihn offen, sonst koennte ja noch wer zurueck an die arbeit gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw :meinst ihr sowas ist bei uns auch moeglich ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brahhr (11. März 2009)

ogott der thread is soooooo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (11. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> @ersoichso
> 
> Muahhh Du bist mir einer erst fragst "wieso lebt dieser thread noch?" und forderst seine schließung dann postest aber brav weiter.
> 
> ...


tja nur das ich auf die letzte seite schrieb,beim zurueck skipen und durchscrollen der post`s mir aber der satz mit dem gildennamen
in die augen sprang und somit dieses "unbestaetigte geruecht" etwas objektiver ruecken wollte

aber ich lese/deute aus deinem post das du mir anscheinend nicht unrecht gibst mit meiner meinung


----------



## Krawuzi (11. März 2009)

oggy4tw schrieb:


> btw :meinst ihr sowas ist bei uns auch moeglich ?



Was machen die denn Ringelpiez ohne anfassen? 

Ich weiß nicht ob sowas möglich ist aber Orderspieler sind RP mit 2 Beinen, also wieso nicht einfach zuschlagen und RP abgreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speckisbaby (11. März 2009)

klaro, sag mir wann und wo und ich bring die order seite hin


----------



## Wunde (11. März 2009)

oggy4tw schrieb:


> jup lasst ihn offen, sonst koennte ja noch wer zurueck an die arbeit gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sieht schon lustig aus....aber ich denke dazu haben einige schon das Spiel zu stark an sich rangelassen (sprich fast schon Lebensweise)....vermutlich würde einer anfangen, weil ist ja "Ruf auf 2 Beinen" dann würden sich die anderen rächen....naja, Blutbad inc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (11. März 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> vermutlich würde einer anfangen, weil ist ja "Ruf auf 2 Beinen" dann würden sich die anderen rächen....naja, Blutbad inc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich könnte sicher nicht wiederstehen und Blutbad hört sich doch gut an.

Die Situation erinnert mich irgendwie an meine Ausage als ich zum ersten Mal vor Camelot stand nach meinem switch von Midgrad zu Albion: 
"Ein Königreich für einen Benzinkanister und Streichhölzer!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sordak (11. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Was machen die denn Ringelpiez ohne anfassen?
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob sowas möglich ist aber Orderspieler sind RP mit 2 Beinen, also wieso nicht einfach zuschlagen und RP abgreifen
> 
> ...



Rot = Tot oder wie war das ^^


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (11. März 2009)

Blutbad? Dafür!
Krawuzi aber stell dich weit genug weg find dich sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (11. März 2009)

So; Zwangstransfers abgeschlossen... die Karten wurden wohl zu gunsten der Ordnung neu gemischt. Aber das ungewiss; nur erster Eindruck da schon wieder ne Destro-Festung gefallen ist.


----------



## Krawuzi (11. März 2009)

Nachtwolf schrieb:


> Blutbad? Dafür!
> Krawuzi aber stell dich weit genug weg find dich sonst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na warte ich schau gleich nach wie unser beider Killbalance aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Naja Wölfchen 2:0 in Tidesstößen für mich (seit 27.02 = Install des Addons)
Insgesamt 19 Siege (kein Todesstoß sondern wo ich "mitgemischt" hab)

Statistik spricht für mich wahrscheinlich stoplerst immer über Deinen verfilzten Bart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (12. März 2009)

lapulapu hats auf mich abgesehn, focust immer mich sobald er mich sieht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wunde (12. März 2009)

Und da wir nun wieder ein wenig Offtopic sind:

Hab heute mal aus Spaß im t1 nen kleinen Sigmar angetestet und versucht die Massen an Slayern zu heilen....ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit....

Dann hab ich mir mal selbst so nen Slayer angetan (wie 10000000000000000000000 andere auch)...
...naja, irgendwie wollte bei mir keine richtige Hack-n-Slay Stimmung aufkommen, wenn man andauernd von der Spielfigur vollgequatscht wird mit "Erlöse mich von meinem Leid"..."Lass mich sterben". Ich hätte eher was wie..."Come get some" oder "Nimm das!" erwartet. Das war mehr so ne Art Depression in die ich dadurch verfallen bin. Ich würd mal behaupten, wenn man den bis 40 gespielt hat, hat man nen Knacks ab....bei mir hat er das 4te Level nicht erlebt und ich habe ihn direckt von seinem Dasein erlöst.


----------



## Clashmaniac (12. März 2009)

finde ihn ziemlich witzig, hatn paar kracher dabei, bsp. bis zu +50% autoattack speed takke / 25% chance auf selfrezz takke...ae wien doofer, viel +%% aua bei whatever..selfheal..
hmhmhm.

Auf jeden fall wird sich das vieh verdammt schnell auf 40 lvln lassen dank diesem ganzen Ae gedöhns.

Ist auf jedenfall mein lang ersehnter Nahkampf DD ohne LOLZOMG-Stealth scheisse oder Pet...
Der Chaosbarbar kamja dank "LOLZ DIE SIND BÖSE die DEstros = CoOl!!" nie in Frage ;-(


Das wird der Order denke ich besser bekommen als der Spalter den Destros.


Bin nur gespannt ob er Dam-mässig Flott an meinem Rds vorbeizieht, der Knüppelt grade rein das es nichtmehr feierlich ist für nen Tank...


----------



## Fallraen (12. März 2009)

Schlund zurückgesetzt 20 min vor lock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (12. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Schlund zurückgesetzt 20 min vor lock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das vergönne ich euch echt. Zumindest mir verderbt ihr mit euren Nachtaktionen den Spielspaß!


----------



## Fallraen (12. März 2009)

Naja, 12 bzw. halb 1 is noch keine Nachtaktion. Wenn man um 19-20 uhr beginnt in der mitte mit dem locken einer zone, wirds halt so spät bis man vor der Festung steht. 3 uhr, 4 uhr das sind nachtaktionen (gabs zwar auch schon von seiten der ordis) aber das sind max 1-1,5 rdm zusammen gewürfelte kts. Ich mein, wenn man um 22:30-23:00 dann Schwarzfels is oder Chaoswüste und noch 1:10-1:15 Timer hat, dann bleiben doch noch einige wach bis 12..


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (12. März 2009)

Offtopic? Dacht wir hatten den Thread schon umbenannt in "was geht auf Averland" 

Der Slayer macht schon Spaß aber mal schauen ob ich ihn jetzt wirklich wie geplant schnell auf 40 ziehe eigentlich geht mir dafür momentan zuviel im RvR.

Nachtraid, ich steh drauf aber nächste Woche wieder arbeit dann fangen wir bitte früher an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Krawuzi schrieb:


> Naja Wölfchen 2:0 in Tidesstößen für mich (seit 27.02 = Install des Addons)
> Insgesamt 19 Siege (kein Todesstoß sondern wo ich "mitgemischt" hab)
> 
> Statistik spricht für mich wahrscheinlich stoplerst immer über Deinen verfilzten Bart
> ...



Self owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
laß uns bei deiner Stat bleiben hab das Addon schon länger drauf. btw ich hasse Mages, dummer tank läuft ans Tor zack zack zack, nanu guck an wieder 6 Mages ihre Ae´s vor die Tür geknallt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wartet bis der Slayer hinter euch steht...


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (12. März 2009)

ich seh es so, nachtraids sind von order imer im voraus geplant, da sie in ihrer furchführung immer länger brauchen als gedacht, läuft es natürlich auf einen nachtraid hinaus ...und ja, bevor es daran zweifen gibt, 2:30 fleischerpass am do morgen ist mitten in der nacht.

ich finds wie üblich schade, dass bei euch der zweck wie immer die mittel heiligt...zum glück waren gestern noch 3 gruppen on um den arsch zu verhaun :>

naja, ich denke, dass geflame wird dann losgehen, wenn eines tages wer aufwacht,einloggt und dann feststellt, dass seine stadt gelockt ist...in diesem sinne..viel spass beim nachtraiden.

mfg pulver


----------



## Fallraen (12. März 2009)

Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> ich seh es so, nachtraids sind von order imer im voraus geplant, da sie in ihrer furchführung immer länger brauchen als gedacht, läuft es natürlich auf einen nachtraid hinaus ...und ja, bevor es daran zweifen gibt, 2:30 fleischerpass am do morgen ist mitten in der nacht.
> 
> ich finds wie üblich schade, dass bei euch der zweck wie immer die mittel heiligt...zum glück waren gestern noch 3 gruppen on um den arsch zu verhaun :>
> 
> ...



wie war das? 4:30 steinwacht festung *duck*

btw kennt sich wer mit war-addons aus und kann maln blick über meinen combat log parser werfen? Oo irgendwas funkt da nicht und ich hab ne denkblokade -_-


----------



## Mubug (12. März 2009)

Find's auch sehr Schade, dass so was nachts kommt. Wenn ich mich jetzt recht entsinne (und das tue ich) haben wir Destros bis dato immer tagsüber (meist am WE) unsere Festungsraids begonnen. Solche Aktionen können doch nciht wirklich befriedigend sein *g*


----------



## Fallraen (12. März 2009)

nä, habter nich. Zum einen is schon ne Festung um 4 uhr nachts gefallen von order, zum anderen hattet ihr (bisher) das glück immer schon im gebiet vor der Festung zu starten, das hat sich ja jetzt bissl gedreht und ihr werdet recht zügig feststellen, das man im mittel gebietet um 19 uhr startet und um 23 uhr immernoch ned fertig is.


----------



## Snowhawk (12. März 2009)

*Also ich übertreib jetzt ein wenig, nicht all zu ernst werden ABER:*
Order kann halt nur Nachts ohne Gegenwehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur Festung um 4.00: Das war am Wochenende um 3.00 uhr, sprich viele Spieler sind dann on. Unter der Woche um 3.00 ist wohl keine Sau on.

Zur Stadtübernahme in der Nacht:
Mach dir keine Sorgen, ohne Def und gegnerische Spieler im Stadtkampf, steigt auch net die Zonenkontrolle für die Stadt. Können ja nur PQs farmen gehen. Das scheint wahrscheinlich eh der Plan für die Order zu sein: Items abgreiffe und PVP meide. Auch wenn 20 Mann dem Stadtkampf mitmischt, reicht das nicht aus, um ne Kontrolle zu erreichen. Da müssen weitaus mehr Destros gegen Ordi antreten.
Also macht Städteangriff gar keinen Sinn in der Nacht, ausser man möcht wie gesagt einfach hirnlos Items abgreiffe.

Richtgies OpenPVP wie Tagsüber ne Festung anzugreiffen oder gar richtig um eine Stadt zu kämpfen, scheint ja bei der Order verpönt zu sein  Obwohl Order eigentlich zur jetzigen Zeit auch so locker entgegenhalten kann.

Positives für Destro:
Order wird, wenn sie so weiter macht, niemals das tolle Gefühl erleben, ne vollbesetzte Festung zu stürmen und ohne Bugusing einzunehmen... scheiss auf Items... der Order richtig den Arsch versolt zu haben ist unbezahlbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja: sagt bitte nicht, ein lock für Festungen sei net früher möglich. Vorgestern Chaoswüste hättet ihr nur noch 2 SFZ einnehme müsse und wart uns überlege... nein... die SFZ blieben rot (beinahe 1h)  und ihr seid in andere Gebiete statt zu locken. Lieber warten bis keiner mehr on ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Könnt sich ja noch wer wehren.

aktuelles Festungs-Fazit: 
Wenn auf PVE und billiges Itemabgreiffen stehst: join Order *lach*
Wenn auf aktives PVP mit Gegnern stehst: join Destro.


----------



## oggy4tw (12. März 2009)

du scheinst einiges nicht zu kapieren ??


----------



## Snowhawk (12. März 2009)

oggy4tw schrieb:


> du scheinst einiges nicht zu kapieren ??



na auch nen nachtraider und vor dem schlafengehen noch was gespamt? hahahaha

EDIT: *auf die uhr guck* anscheinend... denke ab 14.00 uhr hör ich ne Antwort *lach*


----------



## oggy4tw (12. März 2009)

nein eigtl nicht 

aber erst ab 19.00 sind wirklich genug leute da um was zu reissen, das nicht allzu offensichtlich ist 

und dann zieht es sich halt laenger


----------



## Snowhawk (12. März 2009)

oggy4tw schrieb:


> nein eigtl nicht
> 
> aber erst ab 19.00 sind wirklich genug leute da um was zu reissen, das nicht allzu offensichtlich ist
> 
> und dann zieht es sich halt laenger



wie gesagt: dann erklärt mir mal, warum vor 2 Tagen Chaoswüste net gelockt wurde gegen 20.00... SFZ die 2 letzten Standen 1h rot rum... überall war timer off, destro in unterzahl und mehrere Kriegstrupps von Euch unterwegs. Warum die letzten 2 SFZ nicht getabbt?
Dem nicht genug: Hättet ihr T3 eingeblaut, wäre es sogar ein VP Lock geworden... selbst BGs in Chaoswüste habt ihr dann gemeidet, obwohl 1 Win locker gereicht hätte für die Festung... komsich komisch.

Plötzlich verschwandet ihr in ein anderes Gebiet und machtet lieber Schwarzfels oder Caledor weiter, statt zu locken, wenn noch viele Leute on sind... Lock kam erst spät in der Nacht. 
Diese Gebiete waren rot und gut bewacht... Sprich hier eher schlechtere Lockmöglichkeiten.

Erzähl mir also nicht, dass es Zufall war, den Chaoswüstenlock einfach in die Nacht reinzuschieben wenn bereits 20.00 die Möglichkeit 1h lang bestanden hatte, diesen locker zu vollziehen (per SFZ oder T3 Gebietsübername oder Szenariowins). Wie gesagt: die letzten 2 SFZ wurden nicht mal von euch angerührt!

Später als dann die halbe Order im anderem Gebiet war, konnt Destro die 2 Burgen wieder wegen unterbesetzung einnehmen... nützte ja aber nichts wie man sah: Der Plan ging auf, einfach Nachtlock machen.


----------



## Fallraen (12. März 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> *Also ich übertreib jetzt ein wenig, nicht all zu ernst werden ABER:*
> Order kann halt nur Nachts ohne Gegenwehr
> 
> 
> ...



Naja. Es ist nicht gerade so das die Order am Nachmittag onkommt und sagt "boah, heute nacht um 3 uhr batschen wir die Festung ohne Gegenwehr weg". Das ergibt sich aus der gelegenheit - wenn man um 1 Uhr nachts 1-2 kts hat die lust haben und das gebiet noch locken, naja dann ist es halt so. Das ist nicht geplant oder so. 

Dann ist natürlich der Fall, das wir (wie ihr auch) gerne 2 Gebiete vor der Festung haben. Ihr greift auch nicht ne Festung gewollt an, wenn nicht z.b. Eataine und Reikland umkämpft sind - was ja auch vollkommen richtig ist. So wars (afaik) gestern auch - bin erst gegen 23 uhr dazu gekommen und da war noch ne stunde timer auf chaoswüste. Is irgendwie sinnfrei zur Primetime offensichtlich ne Festung anzugreifen, das endet nur wieder in ner Repschlange - also verständlich das man entweder die Destros aufsplittet auf 2 gebiete, oder eben ab 23.00 den Lock anpeilt. 

Dann haben wir schon Festungen mit vollem def eingenommen, chaoswüste gestern abend. 2 KTS def im Lordraum, alle stück für stück zerlegt (so wie ihr es auch macht).

Dann gehts auch nicht darum Unvermeidliche zu locken, sondern einfach mal zu belagern, zu welcher zeit is doch vollkommen egal - locken geht eh nicht beim ersten mal, auch bei euch nicht mit "zomfg ololol ordis - lass id wechseln" - also erzähl ma nix von itemgefarme.

P.S. ich brauch immernoch wen der sich mit war-addons auskennt undn blick über meinen combat log parser wirft.


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (12. März 2009)

Hey Snow.... 
Finds gut das du unserer Pläne so gut durchblick hast, vllt sollten wir dich zu unsere Besprechungen einfach mal einladen kannst uns bestimmt noch so einiges erklären. Auch wenn ich es nicht glaube das es dich interessiert erklär ich dir mal was ich/wir davon halten.... Ich/wir sehen es nämlich so wenn wir für domination lock alles zur Wüste ziehen und euch dadurch 2 Gebiete und eine Feste schenken machen wir erst euren lock kaputt und machen Wüste ne Stunde später... Okay sehe ein das das eine unglaubliche Dumm,- und Frechheit von uns ist, würde mich ja fast schon dafür entschuldigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenotaph (12. März 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> wie gesagt: dann erklärt mir mal, warum vor 2 Tagen Chaoswüste net gelockt wurde gegen 20.00... SFZ die 2 letzten Standen 1h rot rum... überall war timer off, destro in unterzahl und mehrere Kriegstrupps von Euch unterwegs. Warum die letzten 2 SFZ nicht getabbt?


Wenn du etwas vorhast, tue, als ob du es nicht vorhättest. 
Wenn du etwas willst, tue, als ob du es nicht benutzen wolltest.

Sun Tzu - Die Kunst des Krieges. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (12. März 2009)

Nachtwolf schrieb:


> Hey Snow....
> Finds gut das du unserer Pläne so gut durchblick hast, vllt sollten wir dich zu unsere Besprechungen einfach mal einladen kannst uns bestimmt noch so einiges erklären. Auch wenn ich es nicht glaube das es dich interessiert erklär ich dir mal was ich/wir davon halten.... Ich/wir sehen es nämlich so wenn wir für domination lock alles zur Wüste ziehen und euch dadurch 2 Gebiete und eine Feste schenken machen wir erst euren lock kaputt und machen Wüste ne Stunde später... Okay sehe ein das das eine unglaubliche Dumm,- und Frechheit von uns ist, würde mich ja fast schon dafür entschuldigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja darum wart ihr länger dort als ihr ne Burg eingenommen hattet.
also war Euer Plan der Nachtlock für Chaoswüste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat ja dann auch prima geklappt was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, wenn ihr es halt nur ohne Gegenwehr könnt... gönn ich Euch den Erfolg. Schade nur, dass ihr halt den grossen Schlachten um die Festungen so billig ausweicht. Hoffe ihr hattet Spass im PVE Item abgreiffe.

naja pack ich die Tatsache nun in meine Signatur um Order zu ärgern. Schick sieht sie aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ok jetzt mal ernsthaft:
Was mich am meisten an Euch Order aufregt, ist die Tatsache, dass ihr am lautesten wegen Destro geheult habt, als das neue Dominationsystem kam. Uahhh jetzt kann Destro Nachtraids mache, wuaaah jetzt haben wir gar keine Chance mehr, wuaaah wir sind jetzt total im Arsch, wuaaaah 0 Chance mehr... Aber dann genau das praktiziert, was ihr mit der Kristallkugel den Destros vorgeworfen habt.


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (12. März 2009)

Nur weil du nicht da bist heißt es ja nicht das wir keine Gegenwehr hatten aber okay.... Will auch mal flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis vor 3 Wochen haben eure Nachteulen alles wieder rot gemacht was wir mühevoll blau gemacht haben *Kopfschüttel* Laß mich kurz nachdenken wer die Altdorf PQ´s verläßt wo Gegenwehr ist *grübel* Ach ja richtig auch wir... Pack das doch auch in deine neue sig, steh ich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## superelton86 (12. März 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> ja darum wart ihr länger dort als ihr ne Burg eingenommen hattet.
> also war Euer Plan der Nachtlock für Chaoswüste
> 
> 
> ...



Schule schon aus?


----------



## Snowhawk (12. März 2009)

superelton86 schrieb:


> Schule schon aus?



Aha, Kindergarten hat jetzt auch Internetanschluss?
Hauptsache spammen superelton86 gelle... versuch mal deinen Kopf nicht immer nur als Ballast zu verwenden.

Nachtwolf, ich finde es sehr interessant was du da schreibst... kannst du das ein wenig ausfürlicher machen? Ich sehe gerne die Kommentare der anderen Seite, wie sie das ganze empfinden und biete extra grosse Angriffsfläche bei meinem Beiträgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Euch muss man ja fast provozieren, damit ihr mal was schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also los Order, jetzt gebt mal Kommentare ab... Aber nicht solche wie superelton86... obwohl er wahrscheinlich grad ziemlich stolz auf seine drei Wörter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## superelton86 (12. März 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Aha, Kindergarten hat jetzt auch Internetanschluss?
> Hauptsache spammen superelton86 gelle... versuch mal deinen Kopf nicht immer nur als Ballast zu verwenden.
> 
> Nachtwolf, ich finde es sehr interessant was du da schreibst... kannst du das ein wenig ausfürlicher machen? Ich sehe gerne die Kommentare der anderen Seite, wie sie das ganze empfinden und biete extra grosse Angriffsfläche bei meinem Beiträgen
> ...



Also ich seh hier nur einen der sinnlose Spam/Flameposts von sich gibt und das bist du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wein ruhig weiter das wir ja so feige sind und nur Nachtraiden, vllt. geht es Dir ja dadurch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oggy4tw (12. März 2009)

wir sind ja alle beim slayer lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (12. März 2009)

superelton86 schrieb:


> Also ich seh hier nur einen der sinnlose Spam/Flameposts von sich gibt und das bist du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wow, ich heul gleich? 
Statt ne Diskussion weiterzuführen, wie du das auf Orderseite sieht mit der ganzen Domination etc., nix besseres zu tun als weiter persönlich zu flamen.

mimimi du bist der spammer mimimi immer einmal mehr mimimim spiegelbild mimimi superschild?
Dein Kopf ist nicht nur Ballast, wie gesagt. Versuch es doch einfach, auch wenns weh tun sollte. 
Also superelton86, wie siehst du das ganze? Ich glaub an dich, du schaffst das!

Beschreib, wie du die ganze Sache siehst.


@oggytw... jo, ruckelt weniger im T4 zur Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMbAmeN (12. März 2009)

naja das er lesen und schreiben kann erhält die Hoffnung das er irgendwann mal eine von innen gesehn hat, aber ich glaube das ist schon lange her.


Ich weis ja nich ob der das mit Absicht macht um order zu ärgern, oder ob ers geil findet sich solange im KReis zu drehen bis ihm ganz furchtbar schlecht ist, aber ich seh jetzt schon seit 2seiten wie er immer den selben Mist abgibt, und wie xvieleLEute tapfer dagegen halten und sich die nerven kaputt machen (achtung übertreibung) so das ich mir dann gedacht habe mir auch mal nen Foren account zu achen, keien Ernsthaften, sondern nur ein Spassaccount um Snowhawk sagen zu können das er ein Idiot ist, das er bitte seinen Mund halten und den LEuten nich auf den Sack gehen soll.


Also Snow nochmal für dich in Rot und aller Deutlichkeit: Bitte,bitte bitte bitte si doch endlich still, das erträgt doch kein Mensch, wir haben verstanden was du uns sagen willst, und wir haben verstanden das es blödsinn ist, sind ja genug order leute hier die erklärt haben warum. Also bitte einmal sagen hat gereicht, 2mal is auch ok aber weider und wieder und wieder, man sollte meinen das man morgens um schlagmichtod was besseres zu tun hat. (das gilt für mich ab jetzt gleich wohl genauso wie für ihn).


sorry fürs schelchte deutsch hab meinen kaffee noch nich getrunken und nun flame on.


P.S: aja und für alle denen ich auf die Füße getreten sein sollte: Ingame name Brelolkrad BW auf Averland, beschwerden nehme ich gerne persönlich und ingame entgegen.


----------



## Snowhawk (12. März 2009)

IMbAmeN schrieb:


> naja das er lesen und schreiben kann erhält die Hoffnung das er irgendwann mal eine von innen gesehn hat, aber ich glaube das ist schon lange her.
> 
> 
> Ich weis ja nich ob der das mit Absicht macht um order zu ärgern, oder ob ers geil findet sich solange im KReis zu drehen bis ihm ganz furchtbar schlecht ist, aber ich seh jetzt schon seit 2seiten wie er immer den selben Mist abgibt, und wie xvieleLEute tapfer dagegen halten und sich die nerven kaputt machen (achtung übertreibung) so das ich mir dann gedacht habe mir auch mal nen Foren account zu achen, keien Ernsthaften, sondern nur ein Spassaccount um Snowhawk sagen zu können das er ein Idiot ist, das er bitte seinen Mund halten und den LEuten nich auf den Sack gehen soll.
> ...



wow, es gibt schon kranke Leute auf der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 extra nen Account aufzumachen um seine Meinung zu posten. Wahrscheinlich net mal gesehen, dass man ne PM schreiben kann um seine Meinung dem anderen kundzutun? Ich weiss net ob ich lachen oder mitleid haben soll mit solchen Leuten. Net mal den Mut haben mit dem Main per PM ne Beleidigung zu schreiben? Wirst es weit bringen ohne Rückgrat in dieser Welt *kopfschüttel* Zumal musst ja tierisch enttäuscht sein, dass keinen Einfluss auf die Meinungen der Anderen hast... Vielleicht klappts ja nächstes mal. Kannst ja 200 weitere Accounts erstelle umd Leute zu beleidigen. Kann mir richtig deinen knallroten Kopf vorstellen *kicher*


----------



## Miso (12. März 2009)

Egal wie wir Ordler es machen, immer machen wir es falsch.

BÄHHHHHHH...Nachtraid.......BÄHHHHHHHH......durch Decken casten.......BÄHHHHH....bugusing......BÄHHHHH....doofe GMs, die nur Destros bestrafen...

Zuersteinmal: in den letzten Wochen sind ne menge neuer oder reaktivierter Accounts dazu gekommen. Ich persönlich bin erst seit ner Woche wieder dabei, habe echt noch nicht so den Durchblick. Das ganze wird von ein paar wenigen koordiniert. Viele laufen nur hinterher (und zwar dem Mob hinterher und icht der eigenen Truppe). Es hapert bei uns noch an Koordination und Taktik. Viele der KTs die unterwegs sind, sind random Gruppen. Ich sehe zwar immer öfter die üblichen Verdächtigen bei uns, aber die müssen ja auch erstmal lernen wie es denn funktioniert, so wie ich.

Und ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum wir uns euch erklären müssen. Nachdem ihr die letzten Monate echt viel gerissen habt, habt ihr auch dementsprechend Erfahrung gesammelt, die vielen bei uns einfach noch fehlt. Wo ist das Problem? Wartet doch einfach mal ein wenig ab. Ich finde, wir schlagen uns schon ganz gut. Natürlich wäre es schöner, wenn wir noch mehr locks haben würden, aber hey, das eilt doch nicht. Kommt Zeit, kommt lock.

Und nur durch die ewige Wiederholung von Zitaten aus S&#363;nz&#464; wird es dadurch auch nicht besser. Gebt uns ein bissel Zeit, dann wird das schon klappen. Und wenn es dann funzt, könnt ihr immer noch rumheulen, wie unfair die ganze Welt doch ist.

Und nein, uns Ordler muss man nicht provozieren, damit wir was schreiben. Ich zum Beispiel gebe nur nicht zu jedem Müll meinen Senf dazu. Nur dann, wenn ich berechtigte Einwände habe.


----------



## Snowhawk (12. März 2009)

Das ist etwas vom Intelligenteste, was ich seit langem hier gelesen habe Miso. Und das mein ich ernst!


----------



## oggy4tw (12. März 2009)

und das ist das intelligenteste von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMbAmeN (12. März 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Kannst ja 200 weitere Accounts erstelle umd Leute zu beleidigen. Kann mir richtig deinen knallroten Kopf vorstellen *kicher*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireleaf (12. März 2009)

oggy4tw schrieb:


> und das ist das intelligenteste von dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe auch wenn ich weiß was ich gleich erwarten darf von Snow, unserem Herrn
und Erlöser, der allwissende so wie es aussieht...

WORD!

und nun mach mich fertig wenn es dir dann besser geht.

Edit: Ja Kindergarten hat internet, nein ich geh net zur schule danke, aber da gibts auch internet :>


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (12. März 2009)

genau, nicht meckern, laßt se doch nachts "üben" haben wir ja auch gemacht, ohne dass es uns wer vorgeworfen hat?!?!? Oo

naja, solange, wie gestern, 2-3 gruppen def anwesend sind, wirds eh nichts, insofern solltet ihr mal anfangen gegen besetzte burgen und ohne den lord sonstwohin zu ziehen, festungen einzunehmen, dann erspart ihr euch die großen despressionen, wenn die routing bugs etc rausgepatcht sind, und ihr müßt nicht wieder über wochen nachts neue taktiken ausarbeiten.

ironie off

pulver


----------



## Snowhawk (12. März 2009)

Fire: Was erwartest?
Ich hab mal ein wenig schärfer geschrieben. Extra noch im Titel: _Also ich übertreib jetzt ein wenig, nicht all zu ernst werden ABER:_

Aber statt mal zu beschreiben, wie es der Order so geht beim ganzen, hagelts lieber Beleidigungen. Darum dreht sich der Thread auch 2 Seiten lang im Kreis.

Es gibt ja leider keinen Serverchannel, wo man sich mal untereinander Absprechen kann. Zwischen den Beleidigungen findet man dann mal ein oder zwei Hinweise, wie das auf Orderseite her kommt. 

Destro sagt: Order ist böse... dann hagelts Beleidigungen. (und umgekehrt)

ich meine, schreibt doch mal was dagegen, statt immer nur 3 Wörter zu schreiben um Leute runterzuputzen. Schreibt warum es nicht so ist... und nicht nur Andeutungen. Das ist ein Forum für Meinungen.  Aber anscheinend ist das hier für viele ein Forum für Beleidigungen. Echt schade.

Viele "du doof!" Posts hätten echt für eine Interessante Diskussion gebraucht werden können. Ihr findet Destro wäre auch unfair... warum wieso? Wann? Mich nimmt das doch auch wunder! Die Torrepdiskussion war echt genial... da konnte man zwischen den Beleidigungen auch mal wirklich beide Seiten erkennen. Wäre toll, wenn wir das hier auch hinkriegen würden.

Ne man verwendet lieber die Zeit um "sinnvolles" zu Posten wie: "schule aus? etc. etc...

Ich meine, wenn mal wieder wer sagt: "Order ist doof und sind eh nur Nachtraider!", würd ich auch mal gerne sagen: "Nein, das ist nicht so!", statt einfach stumm mitzunicken, weil man nur Beleidigungen als Antwort erhielt.


----------



## Kasabian (12. März 2009)

Also wie sieht’s auf Orderseite aus bzw. woher kommt es, dass wir imo ständig nachts ne Feste belagern?

Ich kann dazu natürlich nur meine subjektive Meinung posten, daher kann das natürlich jeder sehen wie er will. 

Vor einigen Wochen sah es auf Averland noch genau umgekehrt aus. Destro stand eigentlich jeden Tag vor irgendeiner Feste. Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass ihr nur deswegen immer zur Primetime angegriffen habt, weil dann die Locks kamen. Das mag am Locksystem gelegen haben. Ihr konntet überhaupt nicht gezielt locken (Vorsicht das soll nicht heißen, dass ihr dazu unfähig seid, sondern dass es vom System her nicht geht) weil ihr nie genau wusstet wann die fehlenden % endlich da waren. Daher war es für euch auch einfach über Tag zu locken als nachts, weil nachts die Gegner für die % fehlten. 

Nun hat sich das mit dem neuen Locksystem geändert. Ich kann mir auch nicht erklären wieso, aber auf einmal wird Order besser. Aber wieso locken wir ständig nachts das Endgebiet? Ich denke das hat folgenden Grund. Morgens hat meist 1 Order KT alle Hände voll zu tun, einen Zonenlock der Destros zu verhindern. Das zieht sich meist so bis in die Nachmittagsstunden, dass das ganze eigentlich nur ein Geplänkel ist. Irgendwann nachmittags kommen dann mehr Order online und unsere Taktiker und KT Leader kommen on. Unsere KTs die was reißen werden eigentlich immer von den selben Leuten geleadet, die sich absprechen und alles koordinieren (das war vor ein paar Wochen auch noch nicht so) wer das im einzelnen ist sag ich euch nicht sonst werbt ihr die ab oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Ein gezielter Zonenlock der Mittelzone, läuft dann meist so gegen Abend an. Meist stehen wir (wenn alles klappt) irgendwann abends in der Endzone. Problem hierbei ist natürlich, dass ihr uns die Burgen meist nicht Kampflos übergebt und auch andere Zonen belagert, wodurch ständig KTs ausweichen müssen um andere Locks zu verhindern. Das kostet auch Zeit. Es ist also ein reines Zeitprob welches zu den Nachtraids führt. 
Ich habe es bisher noch nie mit bekommen, dass gesagt wurde die Festung wird erst um 2 Uhr angegriffen. Damit keine Deffer drin sind und ich habe es auch noch nicht erlebet, dass ein Zonenlock aufgeschoben wurde um dies zu bezwecken. 

Abschließend kann ich eigentlich nur sagen, dass ich noch nie soviel Spaß im RvR hatte wie in den letzten 2 Wochen. Das liegt natürlich auch daran, dass Destros aktiv verteidigen und gute Gegner darstellen. Ich würde die Verhältnisse auf Averland imo als ausgeglichen bezeichnen und denke nicht, dass wir uns gegenseitig Flamen müssen wie ungerecht doch alles ist. 

So noch was am Rande was nicht wirklich zum Text gehört. Wer war gestern im Fleischerpass in der Feste deffen. Mal ehrlich fandet ihr das normal wie die Champs da respornt sind? Man hatte einen tot sofort war der nächste da. Würde mich übrigens sehr freuen, wenn nu kein geflame kommt, dass wir einfach unfähig sind, zu doof, nur bugusen können blablabla einfach nur ne ehrliche Antwort wenn es geht.


----------



## Diven (12. März 2009)

Kasabian schrieb:


> So noch was am Rande was nicht wirklich zum Text gehört. Wer war gestern im Fleischerpass in der Feste deffen. Mal ehrlich fandet ihr das normal wie die Champs da respornt sind? Man hatte einen tot sofort war der nächste da. Würde mich übrigens sehr freuen, wenn nu kein geflame kommt, dass wir einfach unfähig sind, zu doof, nur bugusen können blablabla einfach nur ne ehrliche Antwort wenn es geht.



Die Champs respawnen in jeder Festung so schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (12. März 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Nachtwolf, ich finde es sehr interessant was du da schreibst... kannst du das ein wenig ausfürlicher machen? Ich sehe gerne die Kommentare der anderen Seite, wie sie das ganze empfinden und biete extra grosse Angriffsfläche bei meinem Beiträgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehe zwar nicht warum ich dir was erklären sollte bist ja schon groß (nehm ich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber weil ich ein unglaublich netter Zwerg bin werde ich dir mal kurz meine Grundsatzgedanken zu dem Thema nahe legen. 

1. Wir nehmen uns alle nix ob Nachtraid, geflame, bugusing etc etc gibt auf jeder Seite solche und solche. Ich für meinen Teil sage in meinen KT`s an : Nicht durch die Decke casten nicht runterpullen sind ja keine Destros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Ich für meinen Teil habe nix gegen Nachtraids (siehe Nick und Gilde) aber geplant sind solche Dinge von mir nie. Zum einen weil ich euch lieber verhaue als PVE farme, da gibts bessere Spiele für, zum anderen weil ich mittlerweile ( ja ja man wird alt) auch mal so ins Bett muß das Chef nicht jeden morgen, in der VA Besprechung, fragt: na kurze Nacht gewesen?! Aber man bedenke auch es ist WAR. Glaube seit den alten Mythologien und der Geschichte mit dem "Nachts nicht ins Totenreich" etc gab es immer wieder Kriege/Schlachten in der Nacht also passt das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3. Im mom sind es immer die gleichen 5-6 Leute die versuchen was zu Organisieren, sich abzustimmen und euch den A§$%h zu versohlen und das ist mitunter nicht ganz so einfach und oft auch stressig. Da macht man Fehler muß sich aufsplitten verschieden Gebiete machen und euch durch die gegend hetzten aber denke auch das ist WAR. 
4. Glaubst du wirklich und ganz ehrlich das es unser Plan ist das Nachts zu machen? Ich kann dir sagen das es das nicht ist. Wir versuchen es so früh wie möglich zu machen oder glaubst du es ist einfach wenn du jedes mal deinem KT sagen muß kommt Leute nur noch 2 std ich weiß ihr müßt um 5 raus aber haltet noch durch? Nö ist es nicht... 
5.Um dir kurz zu verdeutlichen das es nicht unser Plan war erzähl ich dir mal kurz wie das gestern gelaufen ist. Nachti denkt: Mist, Urlaub, Server down wann wird das endlich was? Ah jetzt ja! Also ab zum Slayer damit ich Krawuzi mal in Rücken hauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . So Twinkgilde aufgemacht Gildies eingeladen bißel T1 gerockt. Dann bekomm ich nen w. Ich denk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind doch alle im TS. Specki: Komm T4 wollen locken brauchen noch nen KT (wer auch immer meinen Twink verraten hat, DANKE dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Ich Gildies bescheid gesagt logt mal um, in Alli gepostet, FL durchgegangen, Randoms eingeladen hmm 3 gruppen, naja muß reichen. Mit den Leader abgesprochen: ho was geht was steht an was machen wir. Ja wollen Schwarzfels übers alte System locken war gestern spät genug außerdem weiß keiner genau wann Schlund entlockt wird. Also okay kurz T3 gegangen blau gemacht, hasse T3 raiden aber was tut man nicht alles fürs große ganze. Dann ähm leutz Punkte reichen nicht.... Mist Domination Lock, scheiße wieder so spät naja egal.... keeps geholt strategisch verteilt Destros in Donnerberg? beschäftigt.... Rest ist bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So noch Fragen??? 

Jetzt hab ich dir unsere ganzen geheimen Internas verraten und keiner wird noch mit mir reden aber nunja machen wir nächstes mal nen neuen Plan um die Weltherrschaft an uns zu reißen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt geh ich Spalta Schädel spalten also...

So far

P.s. Keine Lust zum korrektur lesen also sy für Fehler


----------



## Yasp (12. März 2009)

Die Woche war allgemein geil!

War das erste mal dabei Altdorf zu deffen...
und ein oder zwei Tage später gleich mal die Chaosfeste abgegriffen
und nu bin ich: Champion des Lichts, netter Tittel eigentlich (!)

Im allgemeinen frage ich mich wie Leute eigentlich noch freiwillig Destros spielen 
können ?
Das ist ja wie mit einer Schneekanone zu einer Schneeballschlacht zu kommen...

Wenn wir Orderler nen WB voll haben, habt ihr Zwei...

wird das nicht langweilig?


----------



## Miso (12. März 2009)

Nachtwolf schrieb:


> ...(wer auch immer meinen Twink verraten hat, DANKE dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, es erfordert schon ne Menge Intelligenz, wenn man /who nachtwolf eingibt, dann den Gildennamen sieht, 2 &2 zusammenzuzählen xD. Hab ich genauso gemacht um zu sehen, ob du mit deinem KT unterwegs bist.

Aber das stimmt schon. Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir uns fest vornehmen, nachts um 2 nen lock zu provozieren. Viele leaven schon voeher, weil wegen Arbeit und so. Ist bei mir nicht anders.


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (12. März 2009)

Diven schrieb:


> Die Champs respawnen in jeder Festung so schnell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Diven mal ehrlich das war schon mega komisch, kloppe die Champs um, dreh mich um laufe weiter, haut mir was in Rücken, ich denk na endlich mehr Destros, dreh mich um, denke nicht schon wieder wo kommt der Champ her? Na egal umhauen in der Zeit läuft ne 6-7er Gruppe Champs an mir vorbei, wie Chuck Norris auf Speed und ich denk nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo wollen die hin. Naja auch egal... Dann ab zum Lord, bumm Destros weghauen, alle hoch Lord antanken. Ich denke Mensch klasse der geht gut down auf einmal seh ich wie mein ganzer KT down geht ich panisch ins TS sind die Destros jetzt wach, nö npc kill... ??? Ne is klar naja weiter ist ja fast tot der Lord hat ja nur noch 30%. guck ich mich um keiner mehr da ach ne doch warum hauen mir jetzt 6 Champs in Rücken? Okay taktischer Rückzug auf die 2 Ebene zu meinem letzten Heiler.
Specki Ogrit und Ich waren die letzten oben im Lordraum und konnten uns das gut angucken. Die Champs kamen von unten hoch durch den Lordraum durch auf die 2te Ebene (der Caster Balkon). Okay rest war dann nen bißel mehr wie Hühnerhaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als wie ne Kriegstruppe aber okay.

Zum Abschluß, war nicht meine erste Feste aber noch nirgends war es so, naja sagen wir, komisch. Versteht mich nicht falsch soll kein whine post sein und auch keine subjektive Beschreibung sondern ein Tatsachen Bericht. Weiß auch das jetzt einige wieder kommen ihr seid halt noobs und zu doof etc aber wayne interessiert das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Banta okay erwischt sollte ja auch kein geheimer Twink sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ethien (12. März 2009)

Ich finde es nur mittlerweile toll, und da gebe ich nachtwolf recht, wie sich das Spiel entwickelt, den mal ganz ehrlich Destro vor Altdorf oder wir vor deren Stadt... eins steht mal fest: Spass ist was wir draus machen und damit meine ich den ganzen Server. Klar gewinne ich lieber als zu verlieren aber sowohl das eine als auch das andere Gefühl gibt es nur mit Gegnern und was die Zerstörung uns da anbietet ist nicht von schlechten Eltern und ich hoffe das wir einen ähnlichen Spass bereiten als Ordnung. Ich jedenfalls ziehe meine Chars nicht hoch um "nur" 40 zu sein sondern um in "Endgame" die geilsten Schälgereien überhaupt mitzumachen. Einen dank noch an alle namenhaften Destros auf Averland mit denen ich mich schon Schlagen durfte und an ALLE KT Leiter der Reichsgardistenallianz-Ihr seit die Besten

Ach ja und Flamen muss sein, denn wenn das nicht wäre, wäre es emotionslos und somit egal...mir ist die Ordnungsseite nicht egal und solang keiner beleidigt wird finde ich das in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (12. März 2009)

sorry, macht mal bitte wieder nicht einen auf scheinheilig, nur weil ihr ordnung spielt. macht einfach die nachtraids, aber haltet uns nicht irgendwann mangelndes fairplay vor, egal was passiert.

so zu tun als ob es keine andere möglchkeit gab/gibt ist an der realität vorbei. wer gezielt nach 1:30 in der woche nen lock hinlegt (ja, gezielt und will mir wer erzählen, dass ihr einfach ohne euch was zu denken getappt habt und plötzlich die zone euch gehörte?), hat nichts anderes vor, als eine minimal gedeffte festung bis 2:30 anzugreifen. 
die aussagen einzelner (ist das normal mit dem respawn z.b.) zeigt, dass ihr wirklich mal öffter ne festung angreifen solltet, der respawn ist in allen festungen gleich (ich weiß, dass irgendwer antworten wird : gar nicht, immer 2 mal mehr als wie du....)....und betrachtet es als filter, um zu unsinnige raids im ansatz zu unterbinden.

btw, je mehr man durch wände und decken nuked, desto mehr npcs hat man irgendwann am arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

naja, ich bleib bei meiner meinung, macht wie ihr meint, geht gerne der herrausforderung festung aus dem weg indem ihr das ganze heimlich nachts durchzieht..aber erwartet dafür keinen respekt von uns gegnern, denn den muss man sich erarbeiten,und bekommt ihn nicht für solche 0 skill aktionen geschenkt.

pulver

p.s. vielleicht solltet ihr mit euren 2-3 kts erstmal worldbosse nachts legen, um euer teamplay zu verbessern, ich hab gehört,die sind noch schlechter verteidigt, und somit wäre dan auch mal loot für euch drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (12. März 2009)

Nachtwolf schrieb:


> laß uns bei deiner Stat bleiben hab das Addon schon länger drauf. btw ich hasse Mages, dummer tank läuft ans Tor zack zack zack, nanu guck an wieder 6 Mages ihre Ae´s vor die Tür geknallt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da hast natürlich recht 1 on 1 will ich dich auch nicht unbedingt sehen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Nachtwolf schrieb:


> aber weil ich ein unglaublich netter Zwerg bin



Sowas gibts nun auch schon??



Nachtwolf schrieb:


> Also ab zum Slayer damit ich Krawuzi mal in Rücken hauen kann yahoo.gif .



Na klar immer auf mich nimm Marfah der gibt mehr RP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (12. März 2009)

Kasabian schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass ihr nur deswegen immer zur Primetime angegriffen habt, weil dann die Locks kamen.



Fast, aber nicht ganz richtig! Die Locks kamen weil wir (zur Primetime) angegriffen haben! Und zur Primetime haben wir angegriffen, weil ab 23:00 die Population auf unserer Seite ausdünnt. Ab 01:00 ist dann kaum mehr wer on. 

Offenbar benötigen wir mehr nachtaktive Spieler um dagegenzuhalten. Hey Studis wo seid ihr kommt zu uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miso (12. März 2009)

Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> sorry, macht mal bitte wieder nicht einen auf scheinheilig, nur weil ihr ordnung spielt. macht einfach die nachtraids, aber haltet uns nicht irgendwann mangelndes fairplay vor, egal was passiert.
> 
> so zu tun als ob es keine andere möglchkeit gab/gibt ist an der realität vorbei. wer gezielt nach 1:30 in der woche nen lock hinlegt (ja, gezielt und will mir wer erzählen, dass ihr einfach ohne euch was zu denken getappt habt und plötzlich die zone euch gehörte?), hat nichts anderes vor, als eine minimal gedeffte festung bis 2:30 anzugreifen.
> die aussagen einzelner (ist das normal mit dem respawn z.b.) zeigt, dass ihr wirklich mal öffter ne festung angreifen solltet, der respawn ist in allen festungen gleich (ich weiß, dass irgendwer antworten wird : gar nicht, immer 2 mal mehr als wie du....)....und betrachtet es als filter, um zu unsinnige raids im ansatz zu unterbinden.
> ...



Ja danke für die ganzen Tipps. Wenn wir dich nicht hätten...


----------



## Krawuzi (12. März 2009)

Nachtwolf schrieb:


> Specki Ogrit und Ich waren die letzten oben im Lordraum und konnten uns das gut angucken. Die Champs kamen von unten hoch durch den Lordraum durch auf die 2te Ebene (der Caster Balkon). Okay rest war dann nen bißel mehr wie Hühnerhaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaub auch, dass der FLeischerpass irgendwie verbugged ist. Kaum wart ihr durchs 2. Tor sind im Lordraum Gruppen von Champs gespawned die in eure Richtung liefen. Mythic wollte doch gegen Nachtraids was unternehmen also sie schwieriger machen. Ich dachte mir noch vielleicht haben sie wieder was mit reingepatched ohne es zu sagen. 
Wäre aber eine gute Idee nicht in der Nacht zonenlocks verhindern sondern Burgen einfach stärker mit NPC besetzen.


----------



## Andi89 (12. März 2009)

Da wäre ich auch mal dafür.

Bin nämlich ein Nachtschwärmer (ganz ohne Hintergedanken, bin einfach ein Nachtmensch) und kann deshalb nicht zu der Zeit die ich will, ddie Aktion haben die ich mir erwarten würde...
muss also entweder früher annfangen zu zocken oder mir Festungsfights entgehen lassen, was beides nicht so wirklich optimal ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Viel weniger Deff ist bei Nacht sowieso nicht voranden, die Destros haben gleich viele Nachtaktive wie die Order 


Also: Auf gute Nachtschlachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (12. März 2009)

Andi89 schrieb:


> die Destros haben gleich viele Nachtaktive wie die Order



Eine empirische Studie die nach denselben wissenschaftlichen Kriterien durchgeführt wurde die Andi89 zu seiner Aussage brachten ergabe die Destrospieler sind um 63,483 periodisch Prozent weniger Spieler ab 00:34 Nachts.


----------



## Wunde (12. März 2009)

Als so gesehen, und natürlich mit diesen, wenn dann nicht vielleicht doch, oder doch nicht, aber so ähnlich, wäre da nicht das alles entscheidende und bezogen auf die Tasache, im Grunde ist doch das alles nur mit etwas Genauigkeit kann man letztendlich sagen: na also.

Und nun möchte ich noch auf die Lösung der ganzen Problematik kommen: Nachts ist es dunkler als draußen !!


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (12. März 2009)

hm...gleich viele destrus wie order bei dem raid??? also irgendwie fällt mir da spontan das comic ein, welches hier bereits gepostet wurde. zur info, zum deffen waren 3 gruppen (nicht kts) in der festung....wärend die zahl der angreifer eher bei 2kt+ gelegen hat, aber stimmt schon, das spielerverhältnis war ausgeglichen, da die destrus ja so op sind, dass man sie mindestent doppelt zählen muss..

und uns jetzt erzählen zu wollen, wir hätten unsere locks / angriffe nur zu der zeit gemacht, weil da rein zufällig die zonen gelockt sind hört sich auch nach märchen an.
fakt ist, dass bei sämtlichen festungsraids von destu seite eine planung vorausgegangen ist. die planung ging teilweise soweit, dass gezielt kadrin/reikland/eatain bereits einen tag vor dem raid erobert wurden, um dann zum festgelegten zeitpunkt die letzte zone zu locken und somit einen angriff zur primetime zu haben.
sicherlich haben wir nicht genau auf die minute locken können, jedoch hatten wir in etwa ein zeitfenster in welchem der lock, auf grund von erfahrungwerten, wohl kommen müßte (duch sz/t3).

also tut uns und euch einen gefallen..macht die nachtraids wie ihr wollt, zumal ihr es ja offensichtlich anders nicht hinbekommt, aber lobt euch nicht über den grünen klee, was dies mal wieder für ne meisterleitung war...weil sie es ganz eindeutig nicht ist.

und zum anderen wäre es schön, wenn ihr mal aufhören würdet hier unhaltbare behauptungen in den raum zu werfen. nur weil ihr(bis auf eine festung) keine festungen tagsüber einnehmen könnt, bedeutet dies nicht zwangsweise, dass wir im umkehrschluss nur glück hatten bei unseren locks/festungsangriffen und alles auf zufall basiert.

pulver


----------



## Miso (12. März 2009)

Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> hm...gleich viele destrus wie order bei dem raid??? also irgendwie fällt mir da spontan das comic ein, welches hier bereits gepostet wurde. zur info, zum deffen waren 3 gruppen (nicht kts) in der festung....wärend die zahl der angreifer eher bei 2kt+ gelegen hat, aber stimmt schon, das spielerverhältnis war ausgeglichen, da die destrus ja so op sind, dass man sie mindestent doppelt zählen muss..
> 
> und uns jetzt erzählen zu wollen, wir hätten unsere locks / angriffe nur zu der zeit gemacht, weil da rein zufällig die zonen gelockt sind hört sich auch nach märchen an.
> fakt ist, dass bei sämtlichen festungsraids von destu seite eine planung vorausgegangen ist. die planung ging teilweise soweit, dass gezielt kadrin/reikland/eatain bereits einen tag vor dem raid erobert wurden, um dann zum festgelegten zeitpunkt die letzte zone zu locken und somit einen angriff zur primetime zu haben.
> ...



Geh doch zu Hause....

Ich hab den Eindruck, dass du nur rumpupen kannst und sonst nix. "Order kriegt nix gebacken" und so...
Aber red mal ruhig weiter in der "Wir" Form.

Guck dir bitte mal meinen Post an, da beschreib ich so ein wenig das Verhalten der Order im Moment und warum das vielleicht so ist. Die Destros hatten lange genug Zeit zum üben. Von uns jetzt erwarten, dass wir auf eurem jetzigen Stand sind, ist einfach utopisch. Und wenn es dir trotzdem nicht gefällt, dann geh doch bitte auf nen andern Server und nerv die Player da, weil die suchen überall noch so nen Überplayer wie dich.

Und ich zitiere dich gerne nochmal selber (Beitrag: #1522101 vom 6.3.):"...ich will hier nicht von oben herab irgendetwas bewerten oder mich zum sprecher irgendeiner fraktion machen, wenn das so rüber gekommen ist,sorry..." - denk mal drüber nach


----------



## Krawuzi (12. März 2009)

Miso schrieb:


> Ich hab den Eindruck, dass du nur rumpupen kannst und sonst nix. "Order kriegt nix gebacken" und so...



WTF ist Banta?  hmm naja wen interessierts


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (12. März 2009)

Man Pulver komm mal runter... Eigentlich wollte ich nach deinem "ihr steht eh nur afk in der burg und leecht und macht eh kein offenes RvR" statements nicht mehr auf dich reagieren aber irgendwie mag ich diese verallgemeinerungen nicht so wirklich aber....

 Sag mal glaubst du das was du hier erzählst wirklich? Ich meine ist ja okay das IHR UNS als gegner eh nicht ernst nehmt aber uns auch noch alle als PVE farmer und Noobs dazustellen find ich schon irgendwie nicht so nett. Aber okay auch das ist dein Ding und deine Meinung aber sprech doch nicht immer für alle und über alle. 
 Zum Thema PVE farmen.... Als beim ersten Altdorf Raid mir ziemlich langweilig war und ich mir dachte suchst mal Destros in den anderen PQ´s wenn hab ich da gefunden? Richtig, komplett die Vicious Jungs. Okay kann nicht beschwören das du auch da warst aber einige Leute von euch, glaube nen paar können sich noch dran erinnern, besonders mein lieblings Chaosbarb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Okay sehe ein das es auch blöd ist wenn ihr in die PQ´s mit den Noob Ordis zurückkommt da ist so ein NPC Held den ich mit 2 Hand tanken konnte schon spannender. Versteh mich nicht falsch gerade mit euch Vicious Jungs hat ich schon viel Spaß aber deine Posts sind schon eher nen bißchen arg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Jetzt noch mal "kurz" zu deinen letzten Statements. Alle Festungen waren geplant? Kann mich da an nen Nachtraid auf den GW erinnern wo hier mehrfach erwähnt wurde das war zufall etc etc... Holen schon nen Tag vorher T3 und Endgebiete? Man einige von euren guten Leute laufen jeden Tag in T3 rum das nix geplantes und das die Gebiete Monate lang vor unseren Festungen umkämpft waren ist wohl auch nur nen übeles Ordi Gerücht?! 
Okay gebe dir recht sollte einfach mehr Festungen machen damit ich das mit dem Respawn mal begreife habe mich auch gestern sehr gefreut endlich mal ne Destro Festung von innen zu sehen. Ach und was das durch die Decke nuken angeht, werde dran denken und es auch Specki (WL) und Ogrit (RP) sagen damit wir nächstes mal auf dem Caster Balkon/Absatz nicht wieder die ganzen Champs aus dem unteren Raum zu uns ziehen mit unsere Imba ae´s. Und ohne das ich auf dieses Respekt Ding eingehe will ich dir noch kurz sagen na sicher war der lock geplant aber halt früher. Wir wollten nämlich in eurer Stadt stehen, haben es nur nicht früher geschafft (siehe meinen Post). 15 min vor lock wird Schlund zurückgesetzt und mal ehrlich, was mach/st ihr/du wenn die Burgen Timer abgelaufen sind? Sagst och nö laßt die Sfz das ist zu spät das wäre gemein die armen Ordis sind schon schlafen.

Will dich wie gesagt echt nicht voll flamen aber vllt versuchst es wenigstens nicht komplett durch deine rosaschwarze Brille zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man ich muß ins Bett.... wegen euch Chaoten hab ich mehr Zeit im Forum als im Spiel verbracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also schön cool bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sehn uns auf dem Schlachtfeld


----------



## Krawuzi (12. März 2009)

Oh Mann wenn Mythic mal die AoE wegpatcht ist Daby hilflos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miso (12. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> WTF ist Banta?  hmm naja wen interessierts



Krawuzi, was soll das denn jetzt? Lies dir doch mal bitte die letzten Beiträge von ihm durch. Was genau ist denn daran irgendwie objektiv? Ich les da fast nur, wie schlecht Order doch spielt und dass sie nur Zonelocks schaffen, weil diese dann nachts stattfinden. Und dann seien die auch noch geplant. Ich bitte dich. Und das möchte ich hier nicht so im Raum stehen lassen weil dem nicht so ist. Ich will ja garnicht bestreiten, dass die einen oder anderen Zonelocks nachts stattgefunden haben. Aber die wurden eher im Laufe des Nachmittags und nicht von der Community über Wochen geplant so nach dem Motte: "Hey, sieht gerade ganz gut aus. Wir haben den ganzen Tag gefightet und irgendwie hat das nicht geklappt. Lass es uns einfach weiter versuchen". Was regt ihr euch eigentlich so auf darüber? Es ist ja nun nicht so, dass die Ordnungsspieler sich alle erst nachts einloggen, weil es dann den EZ Mode gibt und den Rest des Tages frei haben.

Ich für meine Teil habe halt noch nicht so die Erfahrung was RvR angeht, insbesondere T4 Gebiete. Und viele andere auch noch nicht. Zumindestens von den Leuten, mit denen ich dann via TS zusammenspiele. Viele KTs bilden sich halt erst so gegen späten nachmittag. Und erst abends geht es dann richtig los. Und ab 22 Uhr gehen dann die ersten wieder, weil sie halt am nächsten Tag früh raus müssen oder halt nicht ihre ganze Freizeit mit Warhammer verbringen. Gibt ja schließlich noch andere Sachen. Das ist doch bestimmt auf Destro Seite genauso.

Nur finde ich es eine Frechheit zu behaupten, Destro würde ja alles so supergenau planen und alles ist ja so gewollt, und die Ordnung sind nur Luckor und Buguser und Nachtraider. Das stimmt so einfach nicht.

Wenn du damit ein Problem hast, deine Sache.

Wie gesagt: gebt uns noch ein wenig Zeit und dann werden wir ja sehen, wie es nachher aussieht. Am Ende kann man ja immer noch sagen, dass wir so derbe Luschen sind, nur auf der Seite des Lichts stehen wollen und uns die Devs Zucker in den Arsch blasen. Who cares. Das ganze ist ein Spiel und nix weiter.

Aber wenn sich Leute hier dann so verdammt undiplomatisch verhalten, nur am rumpupen sind aufgrund irgendwelcher abstruser Theorien, weil anders das ja nicht sein kann, dann sollen sie sich auch nicht wundern, wenn man dementsprechend darauf antwortet.

Und jetzt...WAAAGH!


----------



## Brahhr (12. März 2009)

hey ein mensch mit RL der seine umgebung noch wahrnimmt und merkt das WAR ein spiel ist.

leute es geschehen wunder...


nee im ernst er hat recht, der thread ist so lächerlich, wäre ich neu und würde hier ins forum schauen,... ich versichere euch, nach den 43 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würde ich überall n char createn nur nicht auf averland, weder ordnung noch destro. is son bisschen kleine kinder style,... naja hf @ trolling, flaming und und und


----------



## Krawuzi (12. März 2009)

Miso schrieb:


> Krawuzi, was soll das denn jetzt?



Ich mags einfach nicht, wenn irgendwer der mir noch nichtmal im RvR begegnet ist ein Gildenmitglied, einen Freund, der sehr viel und oft im RvR ist und die Situation sehr wohl, wenn auch natürlich subjetiv, einschätzen kann, mit "Ich hab den Eindruck, dass du nur rumpupen kannst und sonst nix" anquatscht!


----------



## Miso (13. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Ich mags einfach nicht, wenn irgendwer der mir noch nichtmal im RvR begegnet ist ein Gildenmitglied, einen Freund, der sehr viel und oft im RvR ist und die Situation sehr wohl, wenn auch natürlich subjetiv, einschätzen kann, mit "Ich hab den Eindruck, dass du nur rumpupen kannst und sonst nix" anquatscht!



Dann haben wir beide ja etwas gemeinsam. Ich mags nämlich nicht, wenn jemand Unwahrheiten verbreitet und versucht sowas wie eine Kollektivschuld zu suchen. Wenn sich jemand in aller Öffentlichkeit daneben benimmt, dann ist es seine Sache und damit muß er nun mal leben. Wenn aber jemand versucht, ohne die nötigen Fakten zu präsentieren, einen Status Quo von irgendwelchen Vermutungen abzuleiten und diesen dann auch noch in einem Forum kund tut, das auch andere Menschen lesen, so habe ich nun mal das Bedürfnis, Sachen gerade zu rücken. Und seine sehr plumpe Art, anderen Mitspielern erzählen zu wollen, wie schlecht sie doch spielen und dass sie z.B. doch bitte erstmal nachts an irgendwelchen Weltbossen zu üben haben, finde ich ziemlich unverfrohren.

Ich habe dich übrigens auch  noch nicht im RvR gesehen, aber ob in China ein Sack Reis umfällt oder in Hamburg die Linde rauscht, das ist mir sowas von egal. Trotzdem nehme ich jeden Menschen ernst.

Und so wie er sich hier präsentiert hat, das ging so garnicht.

Wie gesagt, ich glaube einige von euch nehmen das hier alles viel zu ernst. Er kann ja, wenn er gerade nicht am Rechner sitzt und im buffed Forum postet, ein netter Mensch sein. Das bestreite ich ja auch garnicht. Nur seine recht niveaulose Art, sich hier zu dem Thema zu äußern, ist mir sauer aufgestoßen. Vielleicht liest du dir seine letzten Postings nochmal durch.

Falls dir irgendwas noch nicht ganz klar sein sollte an meiner Ausführung, kannst du mir gerne eine PM zukommen lassen.

Gruß,
WTF ist Banta


----------



## Krawuzi (13. März 2009)

Miso schrieb:


> Ich habe dich übrigens auch  noch nicht im RvR gesehen



Das mag daran liegen, dass Du eben noch nicht lange im RvR bist was wieder bedeutet Du solltest Dich mit Deinen Aussagen über das RvR auf Averland zurückhalten, denn Du bist überhaupt noch nicht in der Lage zu erkennen ob Aussagen wie Pulver sie machte überhaupt richtig sind!

Jeder fängt mal klein an, dass ist auch vollkommen ok so aber wenn man groß die Goschn aufreißt sollte man vorher vielleicht mehr als 4h played im T4 haben!


----------



## Fallraen (13. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Das mag daran liegen, dass Du eben noch nicht lange im RvR bist was wieder bedeutet Du solltest Dich mit Deinen Aussagen über das RvR auf Averland zurückhalten, denn Du bist überhaupt noch nicht in der Lage zu erkennen ob Aussagen wie Pulver sie machte überhaupt richtig sind!
> 
> Jeder fängt mal klein an, dass ist auch vollkommen ok so aber wenn man groß die Goschn aufreißt sollte man vorher vielleicht mehr als 4h played im T4 haben!



Da muss ich Krawuzi durchaus recht geben, wenn man aktiv RvR spielt, dann wird man gekannt und kennt die großen Namen. Man läuft Krawuzi jeden Tag mindestens 2 mal über den Weg z.b.^^


----------



## myadictivo (13. März 2009)

man darf sich hier also nur äußern, wenn man einer dieser 24/7 spieler ist die den ganzen tag vor der kiste hängen, nen RR jenseits von 60 haben und schon anfangen handynummern auszutauschen und nachtwachen aufstellen, falls die gegenseite doch mal wirklich probieren sollte in einem schwachen moment einen angriff durchzuführen.

heeey, ich bin wer..der ganze server kennt mich. man läuft mir ständig über den weg. komisch, komisch..anfangs wollte man einem erzählen war wär casual freundlich und soo garnicht so krass zeitintensiv und blabla blubb und jetzt wird rumgeheult weil sich irgendwer erlaubt nachts um 3 was zu tun wenn sonst keiner da ist und nach verstärkung gebettelt..

ihr habt doch alle nen sockenschuss und merkt den knall im kopp doch schon nimmer


----------



## Fireleaf (13. März 2009)

myadictivo schrieb:


> man darf sich hier also nur äußern, wenn man einer dieser 24/7 spieler ist die den ganzen tag vor der kiste hängen, nen RR jenseits von 60 haben und schon anfangen handynummern auszutauschen und nachtwachen aufstellen, falls die gegenseite doch mal wirklich probieren sollte in einem schwachen moment einen angriff durchzuführen.
> 
> heeey, ich bin wer..der ganze server kennt mich. man läuft mir ständig über den weg. komisch, komisch..anfangs wollte man einem erzählen war wär casual freundlich und soo garnicht so krass zeitintensiv und blabla blubb und jetzt wird rumgeheult weil sich irgendwer erlaubt nachts um 3 was zu tun wenn sonst keiner da ist und nach verstärkung gebettelt..
> 
> ihr habt doch alle nen sockenschuss und merkt den knall im kopp doch schon nimmer



WORD!
danke

perfekter Abschluss, bitte schnell schließen bevor neue Flames kommen gegen ihn


----------



## Krawuzi (13. März 2009)

myadictivo schrieb:


> man darf sich hier also nur äußern, wenn man einer dieser 24/7 spieler ist die den ganzen tag vor der kiste hängen



Absolut nicht! Da hast Du was falsch verstanden. Es geht nicht darum, dass nur jene mit RR60+ für voll genommen werden sondern darum, dass Banta mit seinen Level 37 noch nicht ausreichend Erfahrung hat Aussagen zu treffen, wie 



Miso schrieb:


> Geh doch zu Hause....
> 
> Ich hab den Eindruck, dass du nur rumpupen kannst und sonst nix. "Order kriegt nix gebacken" und so...
> Aber red mal ruhig weiter in der "Wir" Form.
> ...



vor allem nicht Pulver gegenüber, der im Gegensatz zu ihm mit seinen RR 64 über genug Erfahrung verfügt um ein (subjektives) Sittenbild des RvR in Averland abzugeben.

Wenn Banta mal 40 ist und ein paar Tage mehr im RvR war höre ich mir gerne seine Meinung darüber an, bis dahin können wir gerne über alles mögliche plaudern aber nicht darüber wovon er offenbar keinerlei Ahnung hat.


----------



## Fallraen (13. März 2009)

Ich muss mal die Flames bissl ansticheln:

Es wird vermutet das es dieses Wochenende wieder ein groß-angelegtes Destro-Organisationsevent gibt, da es die letze Woche sehr ruihg war. Für den Fall hat die Order bereits einen ausgefuchsten Def-Plan aufgestellt. Der Plan hat 3 Stufen

1. Eataine und Reikland zum Absturz bringen
2. 6 Sekunden Lags am Glänzenden Weg erzeugen
3. Repair-Kreis***

*** Zu diesem Punkt muss man sagen, dass die Ordnung nicht von Destruction abschaun will und sich deshalb eine ausgefuchste und völlig neuartige Methode ausgedacht hat. 20 Tanks bilden einen großflächigen Kreis und Tanzen langsam und Stil-getreu im Uhrzeigersinn. In der Mitte des Kreises tanzen 4 nackte Elfinnen. Der Tank der repariert darf anschließend 5 Minuten in die Mitte des Kreises.


----------



## superelton86 (13. März 2009)

Edit: Post kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## Snowhawk (13. März 2009)

ja ist geplant heute abend einzuloggen und zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


obwohl freitags sind eh die meisten lost vale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## themacker (13. März 2009)

Wer sind Pulver und Krawuzi? Hab ich ja noch nie gesehen/gehört. Desweiteren sind Spieler wie Darkamperer, Shangrilla und Skull Spieler, die man nicht oft im RvR antrifft.


MfG

Paulchen
Blackorc
Averland (von Geburt an)


----------



## Miso (13. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Das mag daran liegen, dass Du eben noch nicht lange im RvR bist was wieder bedeutet Du solltest Dich mit Deinen Aussagen über das RvR auf Averland zurückhalten, denn Du bist überhaupt noch nicht in der Lage zu erkennen ob Aussagen wie Pulver sie machte überhaupt richtig sind!
> 
> Jeder fängt mal klein an, dass ist auch vollkommen ok so aber wenn man groß die Goschn aufreißt sollte man vorher vielleicht mehr als 4h played im T4 haben!



Guten Morgen.

Ah ja. Danke, dass du mir wenigstens zugestehst, dass es ok ist mal klein anzufangen. Aber deine Argumentationsweise mag nur auf den ersten Blick stichhaltig sein. Und ich habe schon mehr als 4 Stunden played im T4. Das wäre ja so ungefähr das gleiche, wie wenn ich sagen würde, dass du vielleicht garnicht über Computer- und Konsolenspiele mitreden kannst, weil ich die schon seit über 25 Jahren spiele und du wahrscheinlich nicht. Oder etwa doch? Ist ja auch egal, weil so eine Argumentationsweise einfach hahnebüchen ist.

Mir meine Kompetenz abzusprechen, nur weil noch nicht so lange dabei bin wie ihr beide, ist einfach nur fadenscheinig. In der Zeit, wo ich dabei war, haben wir Gebiete vor 24 Uhr gelocked bekommen, mit massiver Gegenwehr eurer Seite. Und nur ganz alleine darauf berufe ich mich. Und meinst du nicht auch, dass ich trotzdem eine Meinung dazu haben kann? Ich bin sehr wohl in der Lage mich dazu zu äussern wie du siehst. Und ich lasse mir nicht den Mund von dir verbieten.

Und ich muss auch nicht "mehr als nur 4h played im T4 haben", um Aussagen wie unten kommentieren zu dürfen:

- "sorry, macht mal bitte wieder nicht einen auf scheinheilig, nur weil ihr ordnung spielt. "

- "also tut uns und euch einen gefallen..macht die nachtraids wie ihr wollt, zumal ihr es ja offensichtlich anders nicht hinbekommt, aber lobt euch nicht über den grünen klee, was dies mal wieder für ne meisterleitung war...weil sie es ganz eindeutig nicht ist."

- "macht einfach die nachtraids, aber haltet uns nicht irgendwann mangelndes fairplay vor, egal was passiert."

- "btw, je mehr man durch wände und decken nuked, desto mehr npcs hat man irgendwann am arsch"

-"vielleicht solltet ihr mit euren 2-3 kts erstmal worldbosse nachts legen, um euer teamplay zu verbessern, ich hab gehört,die sind noch schlechter verteidigt, und somit wäre dann auch mal loot für euch drin"

Seine letzten Postings strotzen leider nur so von Verallgemeinerungen. Und dagegen habe ich mich gewehrt. Weil das so nicht stimmt. Ich habe ja soagr eingeräumt, dass es passiert ist, dass nachts Zonen gelocked wurden. Na und? Wen interessierts, ob ne Zone nachts oder nicht nachts gelocked wird. Mich nicht. Ich hab meinen Spass hier. Nur lass ich mir nicht erzählen, dass "alle Ordler" ja so unkompetent sind und dann noch so billige Sprüche, wie man es besser machen sollte. 

Pulver hat alle über einen Kamm geschert ("Ihr von der Ordnung"). Das bezieht mich ein. Nur unterlasse ich es, in populistischer Art und Weise hier den Klugscheisser raushängen zu lassen (" Übt doch bitte nachts erstmal an ungedefften Weltbossen" und ähnliche Äusserungen).

Der eigentliche Tenor in seinen Postings ist doch folgender: Ihr seid unfähig Festungen zu erobern, wenn wir die deffen und selbst dann baut die Ordnung scheisse. Ich war zum Beispiel dabei, als diese Woche ne Festung gemacht wurde. Da lief alles regelkonform ab. Lord im Raum gemacht, ihr habt gut gedefft, wir haben ihn gelegt. Und dann haben andere Detrospieler hier geschrieben "Jaaaaaa, aber dann gabs Probleme mit dem rezzen" oder "Wenn man durch Wände nuked und den Boss zu dottet und so". Da wird dann ne Festung erfolgreich gemacht und einige von den Destros fangen dann an, dort jedes Haar in der Suppe zu suchen, um sich ja nicht eingestehen zu müssen, dass auch mal die Ordnung was gerissen bekommt. Und der Lock war 1A. Ich war in einer KT drin, und es wurden nach den Festungen alle SFZs gemacht und bis zum Ende gedefft und ihr wurdet am warcamp gefarmt. Aber vielleicht waren ja einfach die richtig guten Destro Spieler an dem Tag nicht da und die Ordnungsseite hatte einfach nur Glück.

Und ich habe echt besseres zu tun, als mir jeden einzelnen Namen zu merken. Ich persönlich freue mich, wenn die Jungs und Mädels von Gothic Society, MDH oder HAHAHA dabei sind. Die spielen kompetent zusammen, absolutes Vorbild an Teamplay meines Erachtens. Darum geht es doch hier. Vielleicht werd ich einfach auch nur so langsam alt und kann mir nicht jeden Namen von irgendwen merken, der hier im T4 rumläuft. Mir reichen schon die Idioten auf Ordnungsseite(und davon gibt es genug), die sich nicht an Anweisungen der KT Leiter halten und ihr eigenes Ding machen.

Und genau dieses Niveau der Diskussion, wie es hier von einige Leuten praktiziert wird, gibt es schon seit Anbeginn der MMOs. Ob es nun UO, WoW, DAoC,  EQ1 & 2, EVE Online oder wie sie nicht alle heissen sind, das spielt keine Leier. Unterstes Niveau ist und bleibt unterstes Niveau. Ob nun 4 Stunden  RvR Erfahrung im T4 oder 3 Monate, PvP oder Pve.

So und nun ist das Thema für mich gegessen.

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (13. März 2009)

Ich finds aber schon genial das Pulver hier wieder so schön viel Pfeffer rein gebracht hat, wurde schon nen bißchen schmusig hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Glaube übrigens das Krawuzi und Miso beide teilweise recht haben aber will mich heut kurz fasen in meinen Posts also belasse ich es dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie Skull und Shangri nicht im RvR? Treffe die immer wenn nen Gildie schreit "Hilfe Destro KT 40ziger in T3", 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## themacker (13. März 2009)

Und du gehst nie ins T3 Gebiet, wenn T4 nichts geht?



...ach....sry, hab vergessen, dass es für Ordner ja immer was zu tun gibt im T4 Gebiet.




MfG
Paulchen
Blackorc
Averland (von Geburt an)


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (13. März 2009)

das man mich beim standart kreisraiden/sfz farmen nicht sieht, liegt einfach daran, dass ich lieber gegen spieler kämpfe. insofern ists kein wunder, dass mich hier viele nicht kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was krawuzi sagen wollte : ich hab wenigstens subjektive empirische werte, und deshalb schreibe ich meine subjektive meinung /sicht der dinge.

einigen hingegen fehlen schlicht (ja, jetzt wieder flame on) die empirischen werte (weil lvl 37+ festungsraids/nachtraids/auf den server gewechselt/pausen/nicht von anfang an dabei) um hier derartig auf den putz zu haun, da einfach die erfahrungswerte fehlen. somit ists dann auch eher pauschal nen flame (steht auch jedem zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)...aber auch leider nicht konstuktiv.

ich flame auch, klar, nur hab ich wenigstens ne grundlage dafür 

mfg pulver

p.s. die wahrheit liegt meist in der mitte :>


----------



## themacker (13. März 2009)

Laber nicht und komm on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG
Paulchen
Blackorc
Averland (von Geburt an)


----------



## Verdamt (13. März 2009)

boa leute auf was soll das denn jetzt raus laufen!? 

casual-freundliche raidzeiten? 

lock nur möglich zwischen 18 und 20 uhr? 

*omfg !*

"_Stell Dir vor es ist Krieg und keiner kommt_" da bekommt ein altes zitat echt neue fasetten oder? 

ich hoffe ihr wisst es spätestens dann zu schätzen wenn ihr das nechste mal on kommt und ihr euch freut das auch was am server passiert 

wenn ihr mal nicht ingame seit (btw.: schlafen is super es entspannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) dem rest empfehle ich ein tolles offline mmo zu spielen da ist man

dann auch zum schluss der Held ohne dem nix gefunzt hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long

Verdamt


----------



## JP_1018 (13. März 2009)

Wenn du schon sowas schreibst dann auch richtig, die fraktionen auf dem server sind ausgeglichen, ihr habt genau dann angegriffen als fast niemand der "profis" on waren und ihr habt "spione" auf unserer seite...


----------



## Fallraen (13. März 2009)

naja, man kann nachts locken soviel man will. um 6 uhr die 2. festung eingenommen, um 8 uhr ist altdorf schon wieder entlocked z.b. - das kriegen vllt. 50 leute mit^^wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorgak (13. März 2009)

Wie es immer wieder geschrieben wird es ist ein Spiel.

Einige spielen aus Spaß, andere aus ehrgeiz, andere um sich ein selbstbewusstsein zuzulegen. Ich denke jeder weiß wo er sich selber einordnet / einordnen würde!

Und bei Burgschlachten deff oder angriff ist es immer gut viel AoE dabei zu haben, sprich also Sorcs bzw. BWs. Und kommt jetzt wieder nicht mit der hochkomplexen spielweise der Klassen die man erst nach intensivem und jahrelangem Training beherrschen kann. 4-5 Knöpfe kann jeder drücken ;-).


----------



## Erdknuffel (13. März 2009)

Pulver und Krawuzi muss ich diesmal einfach zustimmen, habe die beiden schon oft an meiner Seite gehabt im RvR und wir gehören nun wirklich nicht zu den Dauer-Kreis-Raidern, im Gegenteil!

Bezüglich der Komponente subjektiver Eindruck ist es nun mal so, dass ein Spieler der intensiver Zeit im RvR verbracht hat in den meisten Fällen einen gewichtigeren Eindruck vom oRvR Preis geben kann als jemand der erst ein paar mal dabei gewesen ist. Die beiden gehören auch nicht zu den Leuten, die einen Tank anschnauzen weil er nicht RR45 ist und damit nicht reppen kann. Von daher kann ich nicht verstehen, dass sich irgendwelche Leute gekränkt fühlen, weil ihrer wenigen Erfahrung nicht das gleiche Gewicht gegeben wird.

Was wollt ihr? Den Faktor Erfahrung pro Forma runter spielen? Hört ihr wirklich einem RR10er zu was er über RvR zu sagen hat? Ich glaube nicht, diese Verhaltensweise würde auch in keinster Weise der Realität entsprechen!


----------



## Verdamt (13. März 2009)

oder einen knopf - das "lol" makro xD


----------



## Rorgak (13. März 2009)

Man gewinnt den Eindruck das es für manche Leute hier um ihr Lebenwerk eght.

/lol Knopf drück !


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (13. März 2009)

themacker schrieb:


> Und du gehst nie ins T3 Gebiet, wenn T4 nichts geht?



Doch zum lock für T4 und vor einigen wochen noch als im T4 nachts nix mehr los war da hast im T3 wenigstens noch nen paar 40ziger Destros zum hauen gefunden. Aber sonst wirst mich da nicht finden bin nämlich ähnlich wie Pulver kein standart kreisraiden/sfz farm Typ und auch kein ruf farmer sonst wäre ich bei meinen Onlinezeiten schon lv rr 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erdknuffel du und alle anderen habt ja recht das man T4 erfahrung braucht aber gebe zu bedenken das ich mich auch über Pulvers subjektive Sicht und seine verallgemeinerten Aussagen "beschwert" habe und mangelde T4 Erfahrung ist nicht mein Prob denk ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Xanthi wie du triffst Krawuzi nur 1-2 mal am Tag? Was machst du den ganzen Tag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miso (13. März 2009)

Also falls ich Pulver irgendwie zu nahe getreten sein sollte, dann tut es mir leid. 

Aber: zu meiner Aussage stehe ich weiter hin. Egal wie hoch wer im RR ist oder nicht. Hier wird verallgemeinert bis der Arzt kommt. Das hat mit dem RR nichts zu tun, sondern schlicht und ergreifend nur mit gesundem Menschenverstand und Respekt den anderen gegenüber. Von mir aus könnt ihr subjektive empirisches Gedingsbummse haben bis der WAAAGH kommt. An eurer vornehmen Art und Weise hier gegen die Ordnung zu schiessen ändert das nix - und ebenso einige User der Ordnung sollten sich mal an die eigene nase fassen. Denkt mal drüber nach.

Das und nix anderes hab ich aber schon in meinen vorherigen Postings geschrieben.

Aber alleine durch die Empirie gewinnt man leider keinen Blumentopf. Da diese gesammelten Werte erstmal statistisch verwertet werden müssen. Und weil ich dieses hier nicht sehe, handelt es sich allen Anschein nach um Vermutungen, die weder bewiesen noch widerlegt werden können. Wir befinden uns also in einem Dilemma.

Nennt mich einen knoob, einen Wichtigtuer, der nicht den erforderlichen Rufrang hat, um mit den Großen und Starken hier mitzureden. Wenn euch das befriedigt, schön. Jeder hat halt so seine Methode mit den schwerwiegenden Problemen dieser Welt umzugehen. Und wenn es nur das Mitläufertum ist, um ja nicht selbst am Ende der Gebrandmarkte zu sein und man immer noch die Möglichkeit hat die Schuld auf jemanden anders zu schieben.

Eine eigene Meinung zu haben, egal ob andere sie hören wollen oder nicht, ist mir immer noch lieber als dummes Nachgebrabbel ohne sich selber eigenständig mit einem Thema zu befassen und dazu äussern zu müssen. Nur wer etwas schreibt muss auch damit rechnen, Antworten darauf zu bekommen. So einfach ist das.

Wie hatte es Barlow noch so treffend formuliert, als er sich mit dem Schurken in WoW auseinandergesetzt hat: Alles was im Rang unter Dir ist, ist ein Kacknoob und alles was im Rang über Dir ist ein Hartz IV Empfänger.

So long,
Sebastian


----------



## Miso (13. März 2009)

Verdamt schrieb:


> dem rest empfehle ich ein tolles *offline mmo* zu spielen



Hehe, der ist gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verdamt (13. März 2009)

_dem rest empfehle ich ein tolles offline mmo zu spielen...._


self owned xD naja kann passieren vorm ersten kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elead (13. März 2009)

Wie letzens im Kadrintal haben wir in Etain, Laube des Lichts, den Tor Reparierbug

Heute ca 17:50 sprang das tor von 20% auf 100% und NEIN es ist kein ANZEIGEFEHLER so wie es letzens ein GM uns weis machen wollte.

Ihr kennt da scheinbar einen Bug wie man Tore instand reppen kann.
Das ist alles andere als ein Zufall, zumal es lustigerweise auch nur passiert wenn ihr, Order,  eine Burg defft.

Habt ihr so etwas nötig?
lachhaft .. echt...


----------



## Fallraen (13. März 2009)

Verallgemeinere bitte die Exploits von ein Paar Spieler nicht auf die ganze Fraktion; keiner kann den ganzen Serer kontrollieren. Wenn ihr Namen wisst oder vermutet, dann GM melden bitte - das sowas unter aller Sau ist, brauchen wir wohl nicht zu diskutieren.


----------



## Elead (13. März 2009)

Wir wissen die Namen leider nicht.


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (13. März 2009)

Elead schrieb:


> Wie letzens im Kadrintal haben wir in Etain, Laube des Lichts, den Tor Reparierbug
> 
> Heute ca 17:50 sprang das tor von 20% auf 100% und NEIN es ist kein ANZEIGEFEHLER so wie es letzens ein GM uns weis machen wollte.
> 
> ...




Oha das ist mal hart aber kann dir da was zu sagen bin mir nicht sicher ob es ein buguse unserseits ist.... Und zwar bin ich anfang der Woche zum deffen in ein Keep (kp welches) wurde gepullt, gefokust usw komme gerade noch rein gehe an den dots down warte auf nen rezz sage im TS gogo Tor noch 39% schnell fallend. Sehe wie ein Ritter und ein Schwerti das Tor reppen. Werde gerezzt gehe zum Tor reppen und denke wtf 100%.... Aber außer den beiden reppern mir (tot) und dem rezzer war keiner zu sehen und bis zum rezz vergingen vllt 60sek. 
Also weiß nicht was oder wie da schief gelaufen ist aber kann dir sagen das ich keinen kenne der weiß was oder wie. Haben da auf unserer Seite schon x-mal drüber gesprochen und keiner hat nen Plan.


----------



## Krawuzi (13. März 2009)

Nachtwolf schrieb:


> Ich finds aber schon genial das Pulver hier wieder so schön viel Pfeffer rein gebracht hat, wurde schon nen bißchen schmusig hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man muß Paulchen kennen um seine Scherze zu verstehen er ist Orkze das spricht für sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (13. März 2009)

Miso schrieb:


> Das wäre ja so ungefähr das gleiche, wie wenn ich sagen würde, dass du vielleicht garnicht über Computer- und Konsolenspiele mitreden kannst, weil ich die schon seit über 25 Jahren spiele und du wahrscheinlich nicht. Oder etwa doch?


Ich kann bei Konsolenspielen nicht mitreden, da ich keine habe. Was Computerspiele betrifft mein erster war ein C64 soviel dazu. Was ORPGs betrifft damit habe ich mitte der 90er mit Meridian 59 angefangen kann sich daran noch wer erinnern? (Außer Stumpenklatscher der alte Sack) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Miso schrieb:


> Und ich lasse mir nicht den Mund von dir verbieten.


Mach ich ja gar nicht ich kommentiere, das war da rauskommt (RvR betreffend) nur als Blödsinn 




Miso schrieb:


> Und dagegen habe ich mich gewehrt. Weil das so nicht stimmt. Ich habe ja soagr eingeräumt, dass es passiert ist, dass nachts Zonen gelocked wurden. Na und? Wen interessierts, ob ne Zone nachts oder nicht nachts gelocked wird. Mich nicht.


Mich schon und ich bin nicht der einzige


----------



## Krawuzi (13. März 2009)

Verdamt schrieb:


> oder einen knopf - das "lol" makro xD



Sag blos du hast keines mit /lol und /rude


----------



## Krawuzi (13. März 2009)

Nachtwolf schrieb:


> Xanthi wie du triffst Krawuzi nur 1-2 mal am Tag? Was machst du den ganzen Tag?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey es reicht ja schon wenn mich 
Abal, Abbuzze, Annosbed, Appollonia, Armagedon, Arrested, Berkel, Bewacher, Bradine, Brelolkrad, Brendielé (ich hasse lowies die mich killen ^^), Britania, Bruneria, Clander, Daby, Dagar, Dejar, Deville, Drazz, Ethander, Feuerfrei, Firelumbi, Fiurgot, Genova, Geradus, Gothmogh, Grendel, Griggori, Hadamar, Humer, Izgaldor, Jarne, Josefus, Kolded, Lerris, Magier, Mythas, Omrahin, Pureflame, Pycrates, Pyrolomeus, Sarg, Shad, Sihirbaz, Slixx, Smirna, Syrius, Tamisu, Tolario, Totenschleier, Vulcania, Wilma, Wotans, Zardas und Zeloz dauernd treffen muss ned auch noch Xanthi sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei meine Killstatistik "nur" bei 6 der genannten negativ ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (13. März 2009)

Miso schrieb:


> Nennt mich einen knoob, einen Wichtigtuer, der nicht den erforderlichen Rufrang hat, um mit den Großen und Starken hier mitzureden.



Das mache ich ja gar nicht. Normalerweise hätte ich mir meinen Teil gedacht und nichts gesagt (ja auch sowas gibts bei Krawuzi hört auf zu lachen!) aber wenn es um Pulver geht um einen Gildi um einen Freund, jemanden mit dem ich schon unzählige Schlachten bestritten habe und von dem ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß was er kann da sage ich was dazu...


----------



## themacker (13. März 2009)

Ey Krawu, kannst ma aufhören mit schreiben und lieber ein paar Ordnern das Gesicht schmelzen?


kkthxbye



MfG
Paulchen
Blackorc
Averland (von Geburt an)


----------



## Krawuzi (13. März 2009)

themacker schrieb:


> Ey Krawu, kannst ma aufhören mit schreiben und lieber ein paar Ordnern das Gesicht schmelzen?
> 
> 
> kkthxbye
> ...



Du Orze das sein Addon Spargelz mit grozes Ohren nix schreiben mit!


----------



## themacker (13. März 2009)

Ok....war das ein Code oder so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Paulchen
Blackorc
Averland (von Geburt an)


----------



## Wunde (13. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Du Orze das sein Addon Spargelz mit grozes Ohren nix schreiben mit!



Also ich hab alles verstanden. Da steht:

*Schütt mal schnell das Bier in den Kopf, morgen ist wieder Stau auf der A12.*

Alles klar? Das man euch Blackorcs von Geburt an aber auch immer alles erklären muß...ts ts ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (13. März 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> Also ich hab alles verstanden. Da steht:
> 
> *Schütt mal schnell das Bier in den Kopf, morgen ist wieder Stau auf der A12.*
> 
> ...



Tu nicht so ich muss mit denen reden Du sie nur bekämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corthax (13. März 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> Also ich hab alles verstanden. Da steht:
> 
> *Schütt mal schnell das Bier in den Kopf, morgen ist wieder Stau auf der A12.*
> 
> ...





xDDD.. alter das is geil!!!!


PS: sry ich kann kein orkisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (13. März 2009)

hmm, also morgen destro serverraid... das wird interesannt^^

wartet nus bis unsre meute an 8000 slayern 40 is...-.-'


----------



## Breasa (13. März 2009)

mhh mach ich auch ma Werbung... grad eben auf Drakenwald Den schlund erobert xD


----------



## Fallraen (13. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> hmm, also morgen destro serverraid... das wird interesannt^^
> 
> wartet nus bis unsre meute an 8000 slayern 40 is...-.-'



Kadrintal next. Ihr startet mit dem serverraid nicht mit 3 gebieten vor der Festung, sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (14. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> hmm, also morgen destro serverraid... das wird interesannt^^



Interessant dann komm ich morgen mal wieder on. 1 Tag Online frei muß reichen (wer erklärt das unserem Besuch).
Und Krawuzi kommt mal näher ans Tor damit ich ihn mit der Axt treffen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cu Ingame


----------



## themacker (14. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Tu nicht so ich muss mit denen reden Du sie nur bekämpfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja ne..kannst auch normal mit mir reden. Würd ich auf dieses Sprachgulasch der Grünhäute stehen, wär ich auf nen RP-Server gegangen

In diesem Sinne

MfG
Paulchen
Blackorc
Averland (von Geburt an)


----------



## Krawuzi (14. März 2009)

themacker schrieb:


> Ja ne..kannst auch normal mit mir reden. Würd ich auf dieses Sprachgulasch der Grünhäute stehen, wär ich auf nen RP-Server gegangen
> In diesem Sinne
> MfG
> Paulchen
> ...



Dann halt ned, wennst keinen Spaß verstehst....


----------



## Fallraen (14. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Dann halt ned, wennst keinen Spaß verstehst....



wann legt ihr denn morgen los? =)


----------



## Krawuzi (14. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> wann legt ihr denn morgen los? =)



Das wir morgen überhaupt was planen hab ich vorher von Dir erfahren also frag mich nicht!


----------



## Fallraen (14. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Das wir morgen überhaupt was planen hab ich vorher von Dir erfahren also frag mich nicht!



Hehe, der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (14. März 2009)

vorrab,bin natuerlich nachwievor dafuer das der thread geclosed wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber hey nachdem "du" mich hier angestiftet hast (krawuzi) mal oefters hier reinzuschauen "bitte" ich dich doch mal wenigstens
das "edit" zu usen (der lesbarkeit halber) oder wenigstens nicht 5-6 posts hintereinander zu verwerfen

klein githirn versteht den zusammen hang dann nimmer *unsure*


----------



## Fallraen (14. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Hehe, der war gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihr habts ja tatsächlich geschafft gestern 2/3 gebieten vor der Festung zu halten, das ned gut ._. wollte eigtl nur 1/3; hätte auch geklappt wenn nicht son paar nacht destros praag zurückgetagged hatten. Naja nu wirds schwieriger. Naja wie letze Woche, 15 uhr oder?


----------



## Verdamt (14. März 2009)

Boa, ich hoff mal die Server gehen auch um 11 uhr online,

werd mich heut das erste mal ins T4 RvR einmischen hrhr...

_*(*__bin ja Gestern schon ein paar Nasen von hier im SZ begegnet*) *
*

*_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Porthos (14. März 2009)

Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, die meisten destrus freuen sich über euren geglückten festungsraid. die gründe hierfür will ich hier nicht aufzählen, aber glaubt mir, es gibt sie. hier will auch bestimmt keiner euch euren sieg absprechen. nur ist dies hier kein glückwunsch threat, sondern beinhaltet der titel diese threats das übliche klischee, dass die destrus ja zahlenmäßig so überlegen sind.
> 
> und das nervt mit der dauer. zusätzlich nervt, dass dieser sieg bei einigen von euch den blick auf die tatsachen vernebelt, aber wie heißt es so schön, hochmut kommt vor dem fall.
> 
> ...




ich spiele zwar zurzeit nur einen test acc von war wechsel aber das WE auf voll und verlasse wow .

nun hab ich alles getestet zerstörung und ordnung .
aber nach dem was ich hier von dir gelesen habe steht für mich eins fest ich geh zur ordnung , um solche typen wie dich  die sich als gott hinstellen und sich selbst beweihräuchern mal kräftig uin den arsch zu treten. 

danke


----------



## themacker (14. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Dann halt ned, wennst keinen Spaß verstehst....




Hab keine Smilies hinter meinen Post gemacht. Sry....dachte du verstehst die Ironie. Dann aber jetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    ^^




An meinen Vorposter......hophop...kauf dir das Spiel, erstell einen Order-Char und Level schnell hoch. Möchte dich nämlich wahnsinnig gern zernichten.




MfG
Paulchen
Blackorc
Averland (von Geburt an)


----------



## Porthos (14. März 2009)

themacker schrieb:


> Hab keine Smilies hinter meinen Post gemacht. Sry....dachte du verstehst die Ironie. Dann aber jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jo ok heute im laufe des tages oder spätestens morgen wirst mich als vollzahler antreffen.
dann halt ausschau nach nem maschinisten oder runenpriester ( eins von beiden )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (14. März 2009)

Dachte Pulver rerollt sowieso um uns das Spiel mal zu erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Porthos schrieb:


> aber nach dem was ich hier von dir gelesen habe steht für mich eins fest ich geh zur ordnung



Ja sehr gut und wieder hat der "Werbung für Ordnung auf Averland" Thread zugeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann mal herzlich willkommen und meld dich einfach Ingame bei mir falls du noch ne Gilde suchtst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verdamt (14. März 2009)

Also ich hatte Gestern richtig Spass mit (Spreng)Pulvertoast ...*blabla* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Er ist zwar (noch) grösser als ich aber wenn man ihn von seinen Horden an persönlichen Healern (groupies)

wegkickt is er auch nur ne Konserve die mit jedem beliebigen Dosenöffner zu knacken ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*flammbiert mag ich dich am liebsten -*
*
So, jetzt komm und focus mich, mein Digger!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

waaagh!


----------



## Mubug (14. März 2009)

Bitte weiter flamen ... das macht das Warten auf die Server erträglicher.


----------



## Verdamt (14. März 2009)

Mubug schrieb:


> Bitte weiter flamen ... das macht das Warten auf die Server erträglicher.




flame? ... spiel mit Streichhölzer!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (14. März 2009)

Mubug schrieb:


> Bitte weiter flamen ... das macht das Warten auf die Server erträglicher.



und ich dachte nur mir ist langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber hier flamet doch keiner....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Haben nur unseren Spaß und finde das gehört gerade in nem RvR Spiel ohne kommunikativen Kontakt zur Gegenseite einfach dazu darum sollte dieser Thread auch nie geschlossen werden.


----------



## Mubug (14. März 2009)

Nachtwolf schrieb:


> und ich dachte nur mir ist langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




doch das ist auf jeden fall flamen ... aber ich find auch dass dieser sehr witzige  austausch dazu gehört. würde mich auch freuen wenn dieser thread so weiter läuft!
ich seh euch ordis schon bildlich vor mir ... wie ihr die uhr betrachtet  und vor'm login sitzt ...  "Ich will der erste heute sein der im matsch liegt !!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verdamt (14. März 2009)

Mubug schrieb:


> doch das ist auf jeden fall flamen ...   ...  "Ich will der erste heute sein der im matsch liegt !!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Matsch? 

*!!!An den nächsten Baum mit ihm!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*
btw... sind die server wieder on?*
*


----------



## Mubug (14. März 2009)

Verdamt schrieb:


> Matsch?
> 
> *
> btw... sind die server wieder on?*


*

Nö ;( ... aber "bis ca." ist bei goa/mythic ein SEHR dehnbarer begriff.*


----------



## Fallraen (14. März 2009)

wenn das so weitergeht, wars das mit dem server-raid der destros heut noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mubug (14. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> wenn das so weitergeht, wars das mit dem server-raid der destros heut noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach was wir brauchen keinen raid ... wir haben euch doch gestern abend mit nem 3/4 KT den ganzen abend beschäftig ... also nen raid können wir auch spontan starten, dazu brauchen wir ja nicht wirklich viele.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verdamt (14. März 2009)

naja wenns danach wieder stabiel läuft solls mir gleich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mal gespannt wie es jetzt nach der grossen Serverwanderung

zur Primetime aussieht oO  


na dann mal weiter im "Verbahl-PvP" ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mubug (14. März 2009)

- gelöscht : Doppelpost -


----------



## Muza (14. März 2009)

11:44 sollten die server nich ca. 11 wieder da sein? muss spielen >.<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer240 (14. März 2009)

dacht ich mir auch....wo bleiben die?wenigstens könntense was sagen wan sie wieder on gehen aber is ja typisch goa


----------



## Görms (14. März 2009)

Ihr braucht alle noch´n zweites Hobby Gitz ... euch ist ja schrecklich langweilig. Wie wärs mit Durchfall, verbal kann das hier der ein oder andere ja schon sehr gut.


----------



## Punischer240 (14. März 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Ihr braucht alle noch´n zweites Hobby Gitz ... euch ist ja schrecklich langweilig. Wie wärs mit Durchfall, verbal kann das hier der ein oder andere ja schon sehr gut.



^^
..ne hl2 dm is grad nichts los bf2 online läuft bei mir nich im fenstermodus..mh ka warum is dan mehr so ne diashow beim start..und rl..naja ist langweilig das kan man nur abends machen^^


----------



## ersoichso (14. März 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Ihr braucht alle noch´n zweites Hobby Gitz ... euch ist ja schrecklich langweilig. Wie wärs mit Durchfall, verbal kann das hier der ein oder andere ja schon sehr gut.


omg du sprichst mir aus der seele


----------



## Punischer240 (14. März 2009)

ähm lol?auch wens grad nicht dazu passt aber kanns seindas sich buffed um die warhammer seite nich wirklich kümmert?es ist ja eh schon bekannt das das meinste über wow gezeigt wird..aber wenigstens die news könnte man mal aktualisieren...


----------



## Punischer240 (14. März 2009)

server sind on...


----------



## ersoichso (14. März 2009)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> ähm lol?auch wens grad nicht dazu passt aber kanns seindas sich buffed um die warhammer seite nich wirklich kümmert?es ist ja eh schon bekannt das das meinste über wow gezeigt wird..aber wenigstens die news könnte man mal aktualisieren...


das lustige daran ist das ich allein schon diese scheisse hier 2 mal reportet habe und bin sicher nicht der einzige!


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (14. März 2009)

Mubug schrieb:


> doch das ist auf jeden fall flamen ...



Ja ist es, ich weiß.... Aber sehe es wie du, wenn flamewars auf diese lustige/spaßige Art verlaufen sind sie einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mubug schrieb:


> ich seh euch ordis schon bildlich vor mir ... wie ihr die uhr betrachtet  und vor'm login sitzt ...  "Ich will der erste heute sein der im matsch liegt !!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oha Solo schreit schon wieder nach nem schnellen nockdown-->fokus vor seinem Staubsauger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daby (14. März 2009)

bzgl. der instant fullreps am Tor es ist kein manipuliatives Ding, haben selbst schon in der Burg bzw beim Angriff sowas miterlebt und Ticket geschrieben Problem ist schon bekannt etcpp...


----------



## Fallraen (14. März 2009)

Mubug schrieb:


> ach was wir brauchen keinen raid ... wir haben euch doch gestern abend mit nem 3/4 KT den ganzen abend beschäftig ... also nen raid können wir auch spontan starten, dazu brauchen wir ja nicht wirklich viele.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War gestern au spontan, waren au nur 4 kts... wollten nu die gebiete bissl zurückholen damits morgen nich zu leicht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (15. März 2009)

Sagt mal leutz was war den heute los? Wo wart ihr alle und jetzt erzählt mir nicht ihr habt nen RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (15. März 2009)

Hmm, da habt ihr am Freitag schon energisch mit 3-4 KTS alle gebiete vor den Festungen gehalten und macht heut nix? ... hmm.... hab ich mich ma derb getäuscht, schade - hatten schon den Repkreis vorbereitet :/

Naja, wenigstens heute zurückgekämpft.


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (15. März 2009)

hm,ich glaub eher an bugabuse denn an einen tor bug. wenn man tore repariert, sollte nach 15 sek die animation vorbei sein. ich selbst hatte gestern mehrfach jedoch die situation, dass der castbalken+animation bei 1 sek hängengeblieben sind..ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass wenn ich dann 1-2 min gewartet hätte, die tore wieder bei 100% gewesen wären, wollte es jedoch wegen der realen angreifer drauf ankommen lassen. werds jedoch beim nächsten malaus probieren,nur um den gms dann schreiben zu können was los ist und sie gezielter gegen spieler vorgehen zu können. so nervts...

btw. festungen zur primetime mit diesem "bug" angreifen? merkt ihr selbt oder?


----------



## Fallraen (15. März 2009)

Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> hm,ich glaub eher an bugabuse denn an einen tor bug. wenn man tore repariert, sollte nach 15 sek die animation vorbei sein. ich selbst hatte gestern mehrfach jedoch die situation, dass der castbalken+animation bei 1 sek hängengeblieben sind..ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass wenn ich dann 1-2 min gewartet hätte, die tore wieder bei 100% gewesen wären, wollte es jedoch wegen der realen angreifer drauf ankommen lassen. werds jedoch beim nächsten malaus probieren,nur um den gms dann schreiben zu können was los ist und sie gezielter gegen spieler vorgehen zu können. so nervts...
> 
> btw. festungen zur primetime mit diesem "bug" angreifen? merkt ihr selbt oder?



auch ohne den bug ists lächerlich, ich sag nur repschlange^^


----------



## Wunde (15. März 2009)

zu den beliebten Repschlangen....

...also es sollte doch schon lange klar sein, daß für die Tanks in LV keine epischen Schilder, Schwerter oder Rüstungsgegenstände droppen...brauchen die doch eh nimmer, wozu auch...sondern es droppen schicke blaue Anzüge, viele tolle Werkzeuge und das dumme Grinsen gibts auch gratis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willkommen im RvHolz !!!!!!!!1111!shift1 Tooltime mit Tim (the Tank) Taylor inc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormreida (15. März 2009)

He Fallraen,

deine "Prognose" von wegen wir planen Serverraid fand ich sehr erheiternd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Musste selber erstmal in der Allianz fragen ob wir etwas geplant haben da du mich leicht verwirrt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mach das mal nit zu oft sonst werd ich noch blöde und frag jede Stunde ob wir was planen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt: 

Und macht uns mal nit unsere Repschlange mit eurem "Repkreis" nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonst muss ich mich bei nem GM beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrazia (15. März 2009)

Genauso ging es mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht wenn du öfter so schöne Ratespiele machst, triffst du nen richtiges Datum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel spaß.


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (15. März 2009)

Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> hm,ich glaub eher an bugabuse denn an einen tor bug. wenn man tore repariert, sollte nach 15 sek die animation vorbei sein. ich selbst hatte gestern mehrfach jedoch die situation, dass der castbalken+animation bei 1 sek hängengeblieben sind..ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass wenn ich dann 1-2 min gewartet hätte, die tore wieder bei 100% gewesen wären, wollte es jedoch wegen der realen angreifer drauf ankommen lassen. werds jedoch beim nächsten malaus probieren,nur um den gms dann schreiben zu können was los ist und sie gezielter gegen spieler vorgehen zu können. so nervts...
> 
> btw. festungen zur primetime mit diesem "bug" angreifen? merkt ihr selbt oder?




hhmm interessant, das auf jeden ne möglichkeit. Wäre mal interessant wenn du das wirklich testes und dann hier reportest. Würde das gerne wissen. Schicke auch kein "böse Destros Buguser" Ticket. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich selber hat noch keinen Torbug in dieser Richtung, nur das beliebte "nur an Toren verwendbar" schon mehrfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wie in meinem Post ,nen paar Seiten vorher, bereits erwähnt kann das nicht alles sein weil, in dem Beispiel, einfach keiner lange am Tor stand


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (15. März 2009)

ist halt nur ne theorie, hab seit 1.2 mehrere fähigkeiten, die "hängen bleiben". beim auren switch z.b. tritt oft zur zeit der effekt auf, dass eine aura anbleibt wenn man die zweite anmacht, so dass dann ohne switch 2 auren laufen. (keine sorge, ticket ist längst raus...und bitte jetzt nicht fordern:chosen ohne aura bis dass gefixt ist,weil bugabuse....der letzte 15% heal bug war beim chosen trotz täglichem report von anfang bis 1.2 vorhanden)...werd aber erst gegen abend zeit haben das zu testen, werds dann hier posten, weils einfach nur nervt.

@repschlange:was ist das? kann man die verkloppen und wenn ja, bring die rp?...mal ganz im ernst, man braucht 20 tanks pro festung damits klappt....und mehr als 1% damage pro 3 sek damit sie wieder nicht klappt Oo...ist eigentlich ne ganz einfache rechnung...nur mit ae mages+afklern die die zone dicht machen wirds natürlich nichts.

mfg pulver


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (15. März 2009)

Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> ist halt nur ne theorie, hab seit 1.2 mehrere fähigkeiten, die "hängen bleiben". beim auren switch z.b. tritt oft zur zeit der effekt auf, dass eine aura anbleibt wenn man die zweite anmacht, so dass dann ohne switch 2 auren laufen.



Okay es _könnten_ auch bei uns die Ritter sein (will hier jetzt ohne Beweise nichts Behaupten und keinen Beschuldigen) sind einige rüber gekommen beim CharTrans. 


Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> (keine sorge, ticket ist längst raus...und bitte jetzt nicht fordern:chosen ohne aura bis dass gefixt ist,weil bugabuse....der letzte 15% heal bug war beim chosen trotz täglichem report von anfang bis 1.2 vorhanden)



Schade hatte schon angefangen zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Vicious_Pulvertoastman schrieb:


> @repschlange:was ist das? kann man die verkloppen und wenn ja, bring die rp?...mal ganz im ernst, man braucht 20 tanks pro festung damits klappt....und mehr als 1% damage pro 3 sek damit sie wieder nicht klappt Oo...ist eigentlich ne ganz einfache rechnung...nur mit ae mages+afklern die die zone dicht machen wirds natürlich nichts.



20 Tanks? Nope, nicht ganz richtig, hast einen wichtigen Aspekt außer acht gelassen. Server lag, Dmg aufs Tor kaum möglich 3sek casts dauern plötzlich locker 5-10sek und eure Mages hauen ihre blöden Ae´s vors Tor und gucken sich die tollen Tank Killblows an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil die healer ebenso lange ct haben wie die dmdealer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem füllt ihr "Cheater" eure repschlange mit biatches auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (15. März 2009)

Ach Fallrahen sich mit entrollter Standarte erwischen zu lassen Dein Gesichtsausdruck war eben ca. so: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (15. März 2009)

meine standarte hats überlebt!


----------



## Krawuzi (15. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> meine standarte hats überlebt!



Dachte die ist weg wenn man stirbt und sie in der Hand hat naja schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (15. März 2009)

So; wieder mal gesehn das die torrep-meachanik so ungbalublich unverschämt lächerlich ist. Das ist der größte Bullshit den ich je gesehn hab; das 15 tanks gegen 6 kts deffen können. Ich pers. und ja das ist ein frustrierter whine, hab keinen bock mehr Festungsraids zur Primetime zu organisieren, da es einfach aussichtslos ist. Und order kann das nichtma machen, da wir keine 50 rr45+ Tanks haben (und wenn ihr behauptet, das Destro nicht wirklich viele Blackorks und Chosens hat dann habt ihr was an den Augen, den Tankwall kann man nicht übersehn). Alle meine Festungsraids werden nun auf die Nacht verlagert. 12 Uhr++ - bis sich was grundlegend an der Rep-Mechanik ändert. Und da hier gleich wieder saublöde kommentare von sonstwem kommen; ja order hat generell keine lust auf gegner, order spielt nur pve und wir sind sowieso alle feige und deswegen machen wir nur nachts festungen weil wir sonst zu unfähig sind und im allgemeinen. Aber dann schon lieber Player versus Enviroment > Player versus Holz.

Nichts destro Trotz war das RvR im generellen heute sehr nice, Chaoswüste - und die Destro aktionen 1 min vor DW lock war auch nice.


----------



## Stormreida (15. März 2009)

> Und order kann das nichtma machen, da wir keine 50 rr45+ Tanks haben (und wenn ihr behauptet, das Destro nicht wirklich viele Blackorks und Chosens hat dann habt ihr was an den Augen, den Tankwall kann man nicht übersehn).



Das is das einzigste was ich zu bemängeln habe... der rest stimmt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr hab genauso Tanks die in den Festungen stehen rr45+ haben und reppen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wir sind heute nur 7 tanks glaube ;D


----------



## wookie-goldberg (15. März 2009)

Stormreida schrieb:


> Das is das einzigste was ich zu bemängeln habe... der rest stimmt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



is halt wie immer: Machen sie es ist es ein taktischer Schachzug, machen wir es ist es unverschämt und lame ^^


----------



## Stormreida (15. März 2009)

Ok gerade nochmal gezählt... es standen 15 Tanks unten aber keine Ahnung ob alle Reppen konnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (15. März 2009)

wookie-goldberg schrieb:


> is halt wie immer: Machen sie es ist ein taktischer Schachzug, machen wir es ist es unverschämt und lame ^^



Das ist nicht von der Seite unverschämt und lame, die Spielmechanik ansich ist lächerlich und unverschämt. Wir würden und wir werden es nach möglichkeit auch so machen, ganz klar. Aber Storm, mal Ehrlich nur für 1-2 Sekunden - eure Tankanzahl auf Destroseite ist schon groß. Egal wo, egal wann - von 24 Leuten kommen mir 4 Chosens, 3 Blackorks und 1 Gardist entgegen. Ca. +-3. Und man kann nichts machen dagegen - die Optionen: 1-2 KTS hinter an die Tür und 30-40 Leute abfangen => 4 KTS vorne gegen die 4-5 weniger tanks, bleibt sich genau gleich als wie bei Option 2 - voll burst aufs tor und hoffen das das Zonencap an deffer nicht mit 20 Tanks vollgestopft ist, was bei Destro durchaus unwahrscheinlich ist. Kann man drehn und wenden wie man will; die Mechanik an sich ist einfach nur eines der lächerlichsten Dinge die War hervorgebracht hat. Naja ist eh egal, kurzum wie gesagt - meine Festungsraids werden nur noch auf die Nacht verlagert. Ende der msg, kann man halten was man will.


----------



## Stormreida (15. März 2009)

Jo müsste so wie in DAoC sein mit Tor Rep nur wenn es nicht angegriffen wird. Dafür evtl. die Tore wieder leicht buffen und gut. Jo das mit den Tanks geht aber find ich. Also so unglaublich viele wie ihr immer denkt das wir haben sinds nit und das mein ich jetzt ernst. 

Ansonsten wart ihr heute voll gemein. Beim letzten mal seid ihr erst 3min vor Ende der Zeit abgehauen heute viel eher *schnief*


----------



## Diven (15. März 2009)

hinten dicht machen bringt dir nix weil wir vorm lock über die portale reingehn ....bevor ihr das außentor aufhabt......bleibt nur die varianten 2 festungen gleichzeitig....

btw ich hoffe ihr schreibt reichlich verbesserungstickets wegen sowas!!


----------



## Keula1 (15. März 2009)

Diven schrieb:


> hinten dicht machen bringt dir nix weil wir vorm lock über die portale reingehn ....bevor ihr das außentor aufhabt......bleibt nur die varianten 2 festungen gleichzeitig....
> 
> btw ich hoffe ihr schreibt reichlich verbesserungstickets wegen sowas!!




ich glaub deine schattengrube hat mich dutzend mal gekillt am tor

Was soll ich anders machen wenn ich als WL nicht hinten rein kann bei festungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (16. März 2009)

Diven schrieb:


> btw ich hoffe ihr schreibt reichlich verbesserungstickets wegen sowas!!



Etliche sind schon raus, wobei ich hoffe das selbst ihr welche schreibt, weil mal ehrlich, das macht euch doch so auch keinen Spaß?!

btw Haben nur solange aufs Tor gehauen weil wir es nem GM demonstrieren wollten aber wie es so ist wenn man einen braucht usw.


----------



## Wunde (16. März 2009)

Dann soll es so sein....

möge der Kampf gegen die Tore beginnen...mögen die Tanks ihre Heimwerkerausrüstung anziehen und auf der anderen Seite reppen.....mögen die anderen Dauertickets an die GMs schicken....und wenn genug Leute geweint haben...wenn genug Heimwerkertanks demostriert haben, daß sie bei Spielen wie "Kransimulator" bestimmt ganz oben in der highscore wären....bla bla bla

irgendwie kommt mir bei dem ganzen Müll den ich Ingame erlebe und hier teils lese so ein passendes Bild in den Sinn. Stellt euch vor ihr fahrt mit dem Auto an eine Kreuzung, ihr seht von links ein anderes Auto kommen und euch gemein wie das fremde Auto natürlich ist, die Vorfahrt nehmen. Das lasst ihr euch natürlich nicht gefallen, gebt Vollgas und rast in das andere Auto. Beide, ihr und der andere Fahrer, kommen bei dem Crash um, aber wenigstens steht auf eurem Grabstein...."Ich hatte recht"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fazit: Manchmal ist es vielleicht besser ein wenig Rücksicht zu nehmen, damit die Spielmechanik reibungslos und lustig (für beide Seiten) abläuft, als mit dem Kopf durch die Wand zu rennen, nur um zu beweisen, wie dumm das System ist, auch wenn man selbst dabei verliert (...und sei es nur den Spaß am Spiel).

W.


----------



## starmaker (16. März 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> Dann soll es so sein....
> 
> möge der Kampf gegen die Tore beginnen...mögen die Tanks ihre Heimwerkerausrüstung anziehen und auf der anderen Seite reppen.....mögen die anderen Dauertickets an die GMs schicken....und wenn genug Leute geweint haben...wenn genug Heimwerkertanks demostriert haben, daß sie bei Spielen wie "Kransimulator" bestimmt ganz oben in der highscore wären....bla bla bla
> 
> ...





sprach der hexenjäger und verschwand in das schleichen wärend andere zb ne mänge pfeile auf ihn schossen. der kleine hexenjäger kommt natürlich dann plötzlich aus dem schleichen wieder heraus und haut einem seit patch 1.2 nur noch 1-2k hits rein...

blub blub blub

fakt is.. das game verliert eigentlich mit jedem patch an allen
lust, fun, freude einzuloggen usw

spiel schon seit der beta und muss sagen... traurig was die da machen und das is das erste spiel in dem mir das game schon nach knapp 5 monaten auf den keks geht.
warum? 
ja warum. stimmt. bin ja selber schuld. 
hätte mir doch nen feuermage erstellen sollen dann könnte ich nun ruf farmen gehn. durch decken casten usw,,,, (ja durch decken casten geht immer noch, stimmts daby? ) :O

oder nen hexenjäger.... ja das wärs. ups dann hät ich ja nen pistolen nerv bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch ned gut. aber egal dafür macht er ja nun üblen dmg mit seinem schwert.. mehr als mit seiner pistole vorher...

ja man könnte hier viel disskutieren und jeder sieht es anders. und das is auch gut so denn jeder soll das machen was er gerne macht.

allerdings wars das von meiner seite aus mit war.

achja.. VERkaufe war accoun. PM me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


schade eigentlich da es ein gutes konzept war aber ich persönlich lass mich ned länger hinhalten mit versprechungen usw und dann kommt sowas wie 1.2

wünsch euch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diven (16. März 2009)

Nachtwolf schrieb:


> Etliche sind schon raus, wobei ich hoffe das selbst ihr welche schreibt, weil mal ehrlich, das macht euch doch so auch keinen Spaß?!



natürlich sind die unter "konstruktives feedback" raus. einige sogar. weil ist ja nicht so, dass nur wir das machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will nicht wissen wieviele festungsangriffe durch sowas "verteidigt" wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (16. März 2009)

Zum Angriff auf die Orkfestung:

Genau 6 Tanks konnten reppen und wir mussten sogar auf CD warten bis wir wieder reppen konnte.
Schön, dass dann Order gleich wieder behauptet wir hätten 15+ Torrepper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo lag das Problem... bei der Order selbst.
Ich sah so viele Feuermagier... ja und? Tja... da 90% davon AOE und net Single Target geskillt sind, kann man ja gleich 1+1 zusammenzählen was am Tor passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da müsst ihr euch schon an die eigene Nase fassen, dass ihr net reinkamt.

Tor war sogar mal bei 79% und wir bekamen keine neuen Tanks etc... Also bitte, wenn ihr das nächste mal Angreifft, seht zu dass ihr auch entsprechend umskillt. Ein Tor zutode AOEn bringt weitaus weniger als wenn man geziehlt Schaden macht.

Also net nur alle aus ominöse 15+ Tanks schieben, sondern passend skillen. Währe die Hälfte der Feuermagier umgeskillt gewesen, wärt ihr wie warme Butter durchs Tor.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schattenkrieger und Maschinisten sah ich übrigens sehr wenige (im Vergleich zu den Feuermagiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Mal ehrlich, der Skill mag ja stark sein... aber wenn man wegen nur 6 Tanks nicht das Tor knacken kann, sollte man sich schon mal langsam fragen, was man selbst falsch macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (16. März 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Zum Angriff auf die Orkfestung:
> 
> Genau 6 Tanks konnten reppen und wir mussten sogar auf CD warten bis wir wieder reppen konnte.
> Schön, dass dann Order gleich wieder behauptet wir hätten 15+ Torrepper
> ...



Blödsinn trifft Schwachsinn und ergibt Post. Allein ich, kann dir hier und jetzt, 8 Tanks nennen die in der Festung waren und reppen konnten. Und ich war nichtma hinter der Tür, nein nur Tanks die ich schon in der Festung gesehn hab. Dann solltest du wissen, das der Single-Target DMG tree vom BW Crap ist - und noch nichtma viel mit Single-Target zu tun hat. Der Dot-Tree macht wesentlich mehr Single-Target dmg; nur mist das esn Dot-Cap gibt.


----------



## Snowhawk (16. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Blödsinn trifft Schwachsinn und ergibt Post. Allein ich, kann dir hier und jetzt, 8 Tanks nennen die in der Festung waren und reppen konnten. Und ich war nichtma hinter der Tür, nein nur Tanks die ich schon in der Festung gesehn hab. Dann solltest du wissen, das der Single-Target DMG tree vom BW Crap ist - und noch nichtma viel mit Single-Target zu tun hat. Der Dot-Tree macht wesentlich mehr Single-Target dmg; nur mist das esn Dot-Cap gibt.



"Blödsinn trifft Schwachsinn und ergibt Post."
Jo hast dich sehr treffend formliert.

also nenne mir mal diese 8 Namen *lach* hopp hopp.

Schön, dass nen Baum als Crap bezeichnet.. dieser macht aber trotzdem mehr Schaden ans Tor.
Wir können bei uns ja auch alle Squigtreiber auf Stechenz umskille und am Tor kratze lasse, dann im nachhinein jammern, dass zuwenig Schaden kam, sie alle starben, und nur Order daran Schuld ist, deren Anzahl wir natürlich verdoppeln um die ganze Dramatik zu steigern.
Man deine Logik ist einfach zu genial... Baum ist Crap, also nicht verwendet obwohl er mehr schaden an Tor rausdonnert als AOE? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich freu mich schon auf deine 8 Namen. Und versuch nicht irgendwelche aufzulisten mit hohem RR Rang, da ich die Leute in Burg gesehen habe und ich einige davon kenne die da waren und welche nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und eins musst du mir sowieso erklären: Warum brachtet ihr Tor bis 79% runter und dann ging lange nichts mehr? Wie gesagt... Destro erhielt keine zusätzliche verstärkung oder Tanks... ist doch auch komisch... hauts trotz rep runter und plötzlich gehts nimmer weiter? hmmm.

Achja... schön dass dir 1min DW lock aufgefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Unser KT hat sich schön Mühe gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (16. März 2009)

Schattenkönig
Laliboo (oder so ähnlich)
Grown
Tanades
Rozen
Augustiner
Hellreaver
(und ison gardist, aber kA ob der rr45 hatte)
Die waren schon alle vor der Festung / In der Festung, sind immer mal wieder raus vor die Tür etc. Und da waren sicher noch mehr^^ Toasty war sicher auch iwo unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zur Skillung, wenn du behauptest das eure Leute für Festungen ne spezifische Skillung nehmen, die ansich crap ist - dann glaub ich dir keeeeeein Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mubug (16. März 2009)

Nachtwolf schrieb:


> Oha Solo schreit schon wieder nach nem schnellen nockdown-->fokus vor seinem Staubsauger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo ?? Bin ich suizid gefährdet? Staubsauger ist das absolut dümmste was es in WAR gibt ... ich trag ne Papierhaube, Sandalen und steh auf ner Scheibe, damit man mich auch gut sieht ... da zieh ich doch nicht die ganzen Halbwüchsigen, die mich in 5 sek umhauen, zu mir ... 

Hätte lieber nen AE kick .. das wärs mal ... wenn zwei Barträger auf mich zu stürmen und ihr Simple-Solo-Sandwich wollen, diese einfach weg zu husten.

Aber hey ... ihr kleinen geilen Männer steht doch auf mich ... sonst kämt ihr mir nicht immer entgegen gestürmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - obwohl noch viele andere Destros da sind.

Ich würd ehr so nen "Zwerg-Instant-Death-Cast" bevorzugen.


----------



## Vicious_Pulvertoastman (16. März 2009)

ne, ich war nicht dort. und ich kann dazu nur sagen, ae ist zum ruf farmen vielleicht zur zeit für bw das non plus ultra...aber nicht für festungsangriffe geeignet um ein tor zu knacken.  

und ja, ich kenn etliche spieler, die je nach anforderung recht häufig umskillen.

und irgendwie finde ich es auch zu einfach zu sagen, die spielmechanik ist alleine schuld, denn wir haben auch schon tore von vollbesetzten geknackt...und 5-10 tanks, die rr45 haben sind da von euch auch bestimmt dabei gewesen.

ich finds schade, dass hier kritik, welche wenigstens in der sache korrekt ist, mit bringt eh nix etc. abgetan wird. mehr single damage aufs tor und es geht auf...und da kanns soviel laggen wie es will, bzw so viele tanks drinnen stehen wie wollen.


----------



## Zenotaph (16. März 2009)

Mubug schrieb:


> Ich würd ehr so nen "Zwerg-Instant-Death-Cast" bevorzugen.


Pech. Der wirkt nur zwischen 1,40m und 1,60m...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (16. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Schattenkönig
> Laliboo (oder so ähnlich)
> Grown
> Tanades
> ...



fragte mich sowieso immer, warum die tanks rausrannten um zu sterben ;D ist meistens ein zeichen, dass diese net reppen könne.

Zur Skillung:
nein, behaupte ich nicht... kann auch nicht sagen, ob unsere Spieler umskillen... machen die spieler ja meist kommentarlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber bei uns wuseln beim Angriff mehr Squigtreiber rum als bei euch Schattenkrieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glänzender Weg habt ihr uns aber auch schon im Regen stehen lassen hehe...

ich fands einfach schade... theoretisch hätte das Tor aufgehen solle... ihr habts ja auf 79% gekriegt trotz dauerreps (inkl. wartezeit) Einige schienen dann wohl lieber die Spieler ins Visier zu nehme statt auf das Tor. Waren ein paar noch Rückseite obwohl Zone voll ist?
Das ist vorallem das wichtigste... Tor und wirklich nur Spieler wenns kritisch wird. Was hast du festgestellt? Kann wer auf Orderseite sagen was passierte, dass das tor ab 79% nicht mehr voll attackt wurde? Wie gesagt, wir bekamen nicht mehr repper oder so.

war aber prima Gelegenheit, den Steinwur-Troll auszupacken... ich frag mich sowieso immer, warum Leute den bei normalen Burgen verschwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenotaph (16. März 2009)

Da ham wirs schon wieder. Die Leute sind sowas von unfreundlich. 
Man sucht ne halbe Stunde nach nem KT und bekommt dann zu hören:
Such dir ne offene Farmgruppe.

Was sind denn das für MMO-Autisten? Muss das sein?
Kein Wunder, dass es so keinen Spaß macht. 
Wo kommen die Deppen denn alle her?


----------



## MisterX2 (16. März 2009)

Will ja nichts sagen aber wir auf Carrorburg habe schon X mal Festungen eingenommen, leider noch nie zwei aber das kommt auch noch wenn es nicht mehr zu viele lags gibt!!


----------



## Nachtwolf ® (16. März 2009)

MisterX2 schrieb:


> Will ja nichts sagen aber wir auf Carrorburg habe schon X mal Festungen eingenommen, leider noch nie zwei aber das kommt auch noch wenn es nicht mehr zu viele lags gibt!!


Ähm du weißt schon das bei uns 2-3 mal die Woche Festen fallen? Das Altdorf schon 3? mal gebrannt hat? Und wie der Thread heißt weißt auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Diven schrieb:


> natürlich sind die unter "konstruktives feedback" raus. einige sogar. weil ist ja nicht so, dass nur wir das machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie nicht nur ihr? Können wir reppen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nein wie gesagt aus meiner Gilde hat dazu schon jeder 40ziger nen  Ticket mit Vorschlägen geschrieben weil ist, für beide Seiten, schon  arg frustrierend.




Mubug schrieb:


> Aber hey ... ihr kleinen geilen Männer steht doch auf mich ... sonst kämt ihr mir nicht immer entgegen gestürmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


    Du stehst immer im Weg wenn ich zu den Heilern will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mubug schrieb:


> Ich würd ehr so nen "Zwerg-Instant-Death-Cast" bevorzugen.


    Dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Snowhawk schrieb:


> ich  fands einfach schade... theoretisch hätte das Tor aufgehen solle... ihr  habts ja auf 79% gekriegt trotz dauerreps (inkl. wartezeit) Einige  schienen dann wohl lieber die Spieler ins Visier zu nehme statt auf das  Tor. Waren ein paar noch Rückseite obwohl Zone voll ist?
> Das ist  vorallem das wichtigste... Tor und wirklich nur Spieler wenns kritisch  wird. Was hast du festgestellt? Kann wer auf Orderseite sagen was  passierte, dass das tor ab 79% nicht mehr voll attackt wurde? Wie  gesagt, wir bekamen nicht mehr repper oder so.


    Ähm soweit ich micht entsinnen kann war da weiter voll dmg angesagt und  wurde auch gemacht. Danach sind halt einige schon abgezogen als ihr es  wieder hoch gereppt habt. Dachten eigentlich auch das wir es schaffen  als das Tor unter 80% fiel. Was ich sehr komisch fand war das der lock  mit knapp 3,5-4 kts gemacht wurde ich vor der Feste aber nicht mal 3  gezählt habe und das obwohl ja bei Festen immer noch nen paar dazu  kommen.

So fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazoman (17. März 2009)

ich bin schon gespannt, wieviele von euch frustrierten WAR-spielern die offiziellen foren mit gejammere zumüllen werden. tja, für manche scheint halt die notwendigkeit zu bestehen, sich über ein MMO profilieren zu müssen. wenn's dann doch mal nicht so läuft wie gewünscht --> whine.


----------



## Fallraen (17. März 2009)

Am Anfang gings noch; aber später wurds dann wieder bissl laggy und dann is der DPS auch rapide eingebrochen. 
Die Tanks kommen raus, kicken und gehn wieder rein und werden wennse sterben halt gerezzed.
Wir haben vergleichsweise wirklich wenig Tanks; das ist zwar schade aber es spielen halt seeehr viele Leute Chosen und Blackork, dafür hat order ungefähr 500 BW's mehr als ihr Sorcs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn die reppen könnten, würde das tor nedma um nen millimeter fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Naja ist auch nicht weiter schlimm das ganze, wie gesagt Festungen (von mir persönlich) nur noch zur Grenzzeit ab 23:30-0:30; die Zeit die Organisiert noch einige mitmachen, wo aber auch schon ettliche im bettchen sind. Aber das ganze wird eh mit 3.1 geändert und dann fallen Festungen sogar recht einfach, auch wenn sie voll besetzt sind - da der Def im Lordraum... die 2-3 KTS Max, sind stück für stück wegmachbar ohne chance im Prinzip.


----------



## Zenotaph (17. März 2009)

So, gestern noch eine wirklich nette Gruppe gefunden. 
Waren Einwanderer, aber ich hab den Herkunftsserver vergessen.
Es war zwar ein wenig planlos, aber spaßig. Reikland Südkeep deffen.
Nun, schade, dass die Verstärkung zu spät kam, sonst hätte man da noch was reissen können.
Tja, trozdem meine Ignore-List wächst (Mal schauen, was bei 25 passiert...), sind nicht alle so unfreundlich.
Und der KT gestern hat meinen Glauben in die Warhammercommunity doch wieder etwas aufgepäppelt.
Großes Danke an alle. Auch an die Destros. Ohne hätte ich das Zwergen-Axtkatapult nicht in Aktion gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallraen (17. März 2009)

Was wir auf Ordnung jetzt noch brauchen sind KT-Leader. Wenn es an einem ncoh fehlt, dann an Leuten die gerne KTS leiten - und zwar nicht leiten im sinne von wir raiden 2h im Kreis, sondern leiten im Sinne von wir unterbrechen das Kreisraiden mit einem Def und stellen uns den Destros dann auch in dem Gebiet über mehrere Stunden. Alles andre is sinnfrei. Und generell hat mans gestern wieder gesehn; bis 17.00 alles in Ordnung, schön noch Donnerberg rvr gemacht bis 4 min vor lock - danach war ich erstma weg essen etc und alle andren iwo ini; kein kt => innerhalb 2h 3 gebiete gelocked, weil kein kt lead da war -_- sowas is bissl schade noch auf order seite. Gibt soviel leute die in nen kt wollen, aber selbst keinen aufmachen.


----------



## Speckisbaby (17. März 2009)

Fallraen schrieb:


> Was wir auf Ordnung jetzt noch brauchen sind KT-Leader. Wenn es an einem ncoh fehlt, dann an Leuten die gerne KTS leiten - und zwar nicht leiten im sinne von wir raiden 2h im Kreis, sondern leiten im Sinne von wir unterbrechen das Kreisraiden mit einem Def und stellen uns den Destros dann auch in dem Gebiet über mehrere Stunden. Alles andre is sinnfrei. Und generell hat mans gestern wieder gesehn; bis 17.00 alles in Ordnung, schön noch Donnerberg rvr gemacht bis 4 min vor lock - danach war ich erstma weg essen etc und alle andren iwo ini; kein kt => innerhalb 2h 3 gebiete gelocked, weil kein kt lead da war -_- sowas is bissl schade noch auf order seite. Gibt soviel leute die in nen kt wollen, aber selbst keinen aufmachen.


jo du sagst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hepha (18. März 2009)

genau das ist es...
es sind doch immer die selben... ca 8 Leute die es machen.
kein anderer aber auch wirklich KEIN ANDERER
dabei ist das gar nicht schwer... mal sagen hier da gehen wir hin oder wir machen das noch etc...
und zu erkennen was "wichtig" ist, ist auch nicht schwer...


----------



## Sordak (18. März 2009)

Tja das liegt aber auch daran das wenn man en Random KT hat und den versucht zu leiten jeder 2te meint es besser zu wissen was man machen sollte und schon bevor irgendwas gemacht wird die diskusion im KT Chat losgeht wer mehr ahnung hat und auf wen gehört wird.Im endefekt ist es dann wieder so,der KT leiter sagt als Ziel Südkepp an.10 von 24 fangen an drüber rum zu diskutieren ob das überhaupt sinnvoll ist,oder man doch lieber erst das SFZ tappen sollte oder whatever...,wieder andere bleiben beim runterreiten am SFZ hängen weil da gibt es ja nochmal 1000 RP punkte und der rest denkt sich dann och wenn die das machen mach ich das auch und der KT leader steht allein da.

aus dem grund haben nicht wirklich viele lust einen Random KT zu leiten.


----------



## Fallraen (19. März 2009)

Ihr destros seid doch echt langweiler *flame* - da steht Steinwacht schon vollkommen ungedefft rum und man freut sich auf die Begegnung in der 3. paarung.... aber nee^^ da wird lieber caledor voll gedefft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGWEILIG!

mm 2. rampen def sucked hart; einmal hatten wirs fast :/  bei mir im kt pers. lags am heal... 3 heiler für 24 leute is krass wenig bei dauernden boden effekten etc. Aber so um die Uhrzeit war gut. Grenzzeit; wo nicht mehr 50 tanks in der festung waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrazia (19. März 2009)

Naja viele Tanks hatten Probleme mit dem Reppen, es ist nach einer Sekunde wieder abgebrochen. Aber war echt knapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Daumen Hoch!


----------



## Fallraen (19. März 2009)

Naja im nachhinein hätte man in der Festung wesentlich besser agieren können. Aber Versuch macht Klug, nächstes mal gibts auch gegen die 2. Rampen-Def ne Konterstrategie. 

Aber alles in allem fand ichs Schade das ihr gedefft habt, während Steinwacht angreifbar war. Hab mich persönlich schon auf die 3. Paarung, also Praag - gefreut.


----------



## Fallraen (19. März 2009)

Naja im nachhinein hätte man in der Festung wesentlich besser agieren können. Aber Versuch macht Klug, nächstes mal gibts auch gegen die 2. Rampen-Def ne Konterstrategie. 

Aber alles in allem fand ichs Schade das ihr gedefft habt, während Steinwacht angreifbar war. Hab mich persönlich schon auf die 3. Paarung, also Praag - gefreut.


----------



## Elead (19. März 2009)

So Jungs, nach langem Suchen und Nichtfinden flog mir dann letztendlich doch der Link zu unserem offiziellen Averlandforum zu.

http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronli...lserverboardsDE

Ich hoffe wir können unsere Flames und ab und zu auch mal sinnigen Diskussionen dort weiterführen =)

mfg
Akachi


----------



## Krawuzi (23. März 2009)

Nachdem ich das offizielle Board für mehr als schlecht empfinde, reanimiere ich diesen Thread mal.


----------



## Wunde (23. März 2009)

Wie siehts denn bei den Destros grad aus, wird da immernoch so heftig getwinkt?

Also bei uns scheint sich das ganze Slayerfieber ganz langsam wieder zu legen und zu normalisieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Görms (23. März 2009)

wir twinken nicht, wir lassen abo auslaufen man weil wir nicht drüber hinweg kommen wie uns der Schliessmuskel tagtäglich penetriert wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wunde (23. März 2009)

Sag mir, wie ich dich von deinem Leiden erlösen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (23. März 2009)

Oh mann es gibt so viele Idioten am Server. Gerade eine Gruppe Ordis in Caledor 3-4 BW natürlich AE specced  und 2Heilerinnen.
Die die ich meine wissens schon, sorry ihr seid so scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. März 2009)

So jetzt haben wir wieder eine Festung erobert. Es hat Spass gemacht.


----------



## Sordak (23. März 2009)

joa mir würde es auch spass machen zu zu sehen wie die ganzen destros oben im lordraum am aoe dmg der BWs verrecken weil se einfach zu blöd sind mal ihr gehirn ein zu schlaten,bzw mal darauf zu hören was die ganze zeit im chat geschrieben worden ist.aber das ist ja zu viel für die ganzen lowbrainer.die checken es auch in 100 jahren nicht


----------



## Krawuzi (23. März 2009)

Sordak schrieb:


> joa mir würde es auch spass machen zu zu sehen wie die ganzen destros oben im lordraum am aoe dmg der BWs verrecken weil se einfach zu blöd sind mal ihr gehirn ein zu schlaten,bzw mal darauf zu hören was die ganze zeit im chat geschrieben worden ist.aber das ist ja zu viel für die ganzen lowbrainer.die checken es auch in 100 jahren nicht



Natürlich hast Du recht. Kaum ein BW den man 1 vs 1 erwischt, der nicht seinen AOE zündet (so wie heute in Caledor gell Appolonia)
Naja aber abgesehn von den BWs ich vergönne es der Ordnung langsam. Es kommt kaum jemand deffen, die Leute twinken oder machen sonst was in der Überzeugung die anderen werdens schon machen. 
Es kommt auch keiner und reraidet steht dir Ordnung halt vor der Festung wen kümmerts, die meisten Destros offenbar nicht.

Man sieht immer dieselben Leute die Köpfe hinhalten wenn es darum geht für unsere Seite einzustehen. Irgendwann will man dann einfach nimmer.


----------



## Skatero (23. März 2009)

Tja da können wir auch nichts dafür. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (23. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Tja da können wir auch nichts dafür.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eh nicht also go ahead und habt Spaß dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

